# What was the last thing you bought?



## CrimsonTrigger

*What is the last thing you bought?*

What did you buy?


----------



## lisbeth

A couple of new bras. Which didn't even fit well, so that brings up the whole adventure of returning them.










Before that, some cereal bars.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

A baguette, 3 types of cheese, tabouli, and hummus. 21 something


----------



## Cam1

Nirvana CD


----------



## Barette

... I just really wanted to use that gif.

But yeah, last thing I bought was new bedding last night. I just cancelled it this morning, though. Normally I'd have been a-okay with dropping $200 for a bedspread (was on sale!), but I need that money for a doctor's appointment.


----------



## SuperSky

Yesterday's lunch - pizza and a mango smoothie.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030YWY1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Seiko SAT101 Guitar/Bass Tuner


----------



## Kascheritt

200 points in Path of Exile for extra stash tabs :\


----------



## tbyrfan

a new laptop battery. It left Toledo yesterday and it's on its way here. :boogie


----------



## Skitzo

a pair of runners and i love them there cool


----------



## SterilizeMe

Acid Bath's _When The Kite String Pops_ CD


----------



## SeekingHappiness

pair of headphones from futureshop


----------



## Monotony

Pizza, A bag of brownies and a giant bag of doritos I don't even like doritos but I felt like eating them :stu.


----------



## Charmander

Poptarts.


----------



## .95596

A 1/2 cropped trench coat from Urban Outfitters:


----------



## fonz

Dexter dvd


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

I can't buy anything yet. Lol.


----------



## Daveyboy

Bought 2 kingsize and 2 standard pillows..I enjoy my bed..king size w/4 pillows...zzzzz
Unfortunately just for me....


----------



## nml

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I bought the Ico and Shadow of the Colossus collection for PS3 for only $19.99  I was going to head to the dollar store and get a couple of chocolate bars, but I don't feel like going out in this cold.


Two lovely games there. Don't think I've played a game quite like either of them since.

And one of Blair's painfully hot chilli sauces. It's a challenge :/


----------



## nullptr

I'm broke so..., nothing.


----------



## enfield

i bought this from a school coffee place. i was hungry. it wasn't the most wasteful purchase ($2.95 for the 420 calories). i also needed change for the bus because i left my quarters at home somehow so i had to use my dollars which were supposed to be for the afternoon in the morning.


----------



## lyssado707

Food from Safeway.


----------



## gusstaf

I was at JoAnn Fabrics the other day with a friend...we both bought packs of cardstock for scrapbooking as they were 50 percent off. Pretty exciting, huh? Well, actually, it kinda was for me


----------



## nubly

Mocha frap from Starbucks. Yum


----------



## Melodies0fLife

food: bok choy, roti paratha, and sweet red bean paste
non-food: floral design tights and a white sweater


----------



## hopeless93

A six pack of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Implicate

I built myself a new gaming rig. It was long overdue


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Last major purchases though were:








2 of these. Gotta show people who the alpha dominant male is.


----------



## NoHeart

A complete new set of sports clothes and a new matching sports' bag.


----------



## That random dude

About 5 shirts and a pair of jeans.


----------



## KaoJ

Shoes and a new Jacket.


----------



## Kascheritt

Screen guard and gel syntetic case for mobile phone.


----------



## PickleNose

Barry's Irish Breakfast tea. About 3 weeks ago.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I have the red one...andi think im in love again 

Oh and the shining the dvd :yes

I want a last thing u bought on ebay topic id spam it like hell


----------



## dismiss

groceries
an adapter for my android tablet


----------



## Spritz11

A Wispa chocolate bar, a Diet coke and one of those trashy "real-life" magazine, ahhhh  ...I also bought some Hovis granary bread, but that isn't NEARLY as exciting


----------



## lisbeth

A train ticket and a chocolate bar.


----------



## Things Unsaid

New earbuds that feel creepy in my ears.


----------



## ACCV93

UMMM. Hot chocolate from starbucks


----------



## skogbrann

Moonrise Kingdom and Drive on blu-ray


----------



## ACCV93

skogbrann said:


> Moonrise Kingdom and Drive on blu-ray


omg fricken loved that movie!


----------



## cat001

Catterick on DVD


----------



## sansd

asparagus, rainbow chard, and a lemon


----------



## Pesten

apples


----------



## jgymcar

Blueberries


----------



## Evo1114

Insulin


----------



## Rainlullaby

Cotton balls.
Exciting.


----------



## Charmander

Pop tarts and then a lottery ticket. *crosses fingers*


----------



## M90

Ordered some supplements from the US.


----------



## Otherside

A packet of chocolate chip cookies :yes



M90 said:


> Ordered some supplements from the US.


I know right? I need to do that. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## dismiss

Beer... Was gonna get a six... But, when I grabbed the six pack cardboard, it got caught on the corner edge of the rack...
So, I'm drinking a post explosion Newcastle Ale... Pretty much have to drink 4 of them, or they'll go stale... 
I was buying it to keep, so I can grab one after work... So, I had to pick up another sixer. Opted for some Shipyard Applehead...
Because you really can't count on dropped beer bottles to keep... A sort of forced alcohol consumption.


----------



## Jcgrey

Beer


----------



## T-Bone

^beer as well


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty

Toothpaste and chocolate. The two go together I guess :b


----------



## Paramecium

A Columbia rain jacket, I needed that.


----------



## catcharay

I bought ice cream and candy for my emotional gorging


----------



## estse

Gas.

The four nearest stations to my house were out of fuel.


----------



## AllToAll

I bought a pair of earrings on ebay for two bucks.


----------



## slider

250 watt solar pannel


----------



## NoHeart

A delicious Dr. Pepper six-pack ... YES!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

smelly stufffffffff 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DESIGNER-MENS-FRAGRANCES-X-5-DUNHILL-ETC-/271149847050?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=V4%252Fe22hcBgLc8o8iox1PLXIKEnU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Mars bars. You have no idea how much I love my Mars bars.


----------



## Mur

Nacho cheese doritos


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Yogi St. John's Wort tea
Goat's milk soap


----------



## Boring Loser

A box of cocoa pebbles.


----------



## sansd

binders


----------



## Craig788

coke to go with my whiskey while i wash down all my pills just now

GG


----------



## jgymcar

alloy wheels and exhaust manifold


----------



## Charmander

A train ticket


----------



## NoHeart

Starbucks mmmmmmmmmm ^______^


----------



## KaoJ

Ordered a new cap http://www.topstreetwear.com/fi/catalog/product/view/id/198388/s/chicago-bulls-cap-red/category/8/


----------



## theseventhkey

Movie ticket for Die Hard.


----------



## elDiablo

cigarette.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Vans trainers but I already posted a pic in another thread so I wont post another XD 
Actully i'll just post a clickable link incase any1 does wna see :lol http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Vans-Widow-Double-V-White-Shoe-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDA5/z/nFIAAOxy7rdREtss/$T2eC16hHJGkE9no8jDMsBREtsr7gSQ~~60_57.JPG


----------



## TryingMara

Margaritas.


----------



## Charmander

Far cry 3


----------



## CoastalSprite

Almond butter.


----------



## Nekomata

I ordered Fate/Extra on Play.com, but that's all I remember x_x


----------



## UndreamingAwake

An acoustic guitar.


----------



## probably offline

I just got home from the store, where I bought rice, cream, cod, flour, breadcrumbs, eggs, lemon pepper, fish broth, cucumber, tomatoes, avocado, mustard, bananas, oranges, kiwis, flash bulbs, toilet paper and candy. Yes I'm about to make dinner!

(I have no idea what I paid for last so you all get to read this interesting list. yw.)


----------



## Implicate

Gummy sharks!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

probably offline said:


> I just got home from the store, where I bought rice, cream, cod, flour, breadcrumbs, eggs, lemon pepper, fish broth, cucumber, tomatoes, avocado, mustard, bananas, oranges, kiwis, flash bulbs, toilet paper and candy. Yes I'm about to make dinner!
> 
> (I have no idea what I paid for last so you all get to read this interesting list. yw.)


Sounds like you're planning on making a healthy and tasty meal. Reading that made me hungry.


----------



## TheIdealist

an oem version of windows 7 and velcro ties for my cables. :yes


----------



## probably offline

Metalunatic said:


> Sounds like you're planning on making a healthy and tasty meal. Reading that made me hungry.


It was! You can have my leftovers. I'm officially stuffed.


----------



## Dissonance

Bioshock Ultimate Rapture Edition.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

probably offline said:


> It was! You can have my leftovers. I'm officially stuffed.


Awesome! You feel like sending 'em or should I pick them up? If so, i'll be there in a few hours.


----------



## mysterioussoul

2 tv wall mount from eBay.


----------



## saltyleaf

makeup wedges &notebooks


----------



## kilgoretrout

Archer Season 1. Impulse buy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

K&N cold air intake filter.


----------



## ApathyDivine

A small coffee


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A mini leather purse.


----------



## Maverick34

SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip 8 GB MP3 Player (Grey) & a wall charger for it


----------



## Zeppelin

A Big Mac.


----------



## Spritz11

Ingredients to make chocolate coffee cupcakes! Yum


----------



## nml

Spritz11 said:


> Ingredients to make chocolate coffee cupcakes! Yum


yum indeed, coffee and chocolate combinations are always good :yes

A mango.


----------



## Relz

A bookshelf, on Saturday.
I ordered a sketch board online before that, but it only arrived today making it the newest thing I own, but not the newest I bought.


----------



## bleedlikeme

Medium coffee + Chocolate Muffin at McDonald's


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Frank Ocean's "Thinkin Bout You" song off iTunes.


----------



## munir

a pack of cigarettes


----------



## AceEmoKid

A book of temporary tattoos, illustrations of el Dia de los Muertos.


----------



## LostBorn

Some used t-shirts from a thrift store. 2 bucks each. Lol. It's all I can afford.


----------



## SilentLyric

mcdonalds double cheeseburgers and fries


----------



## scooby

If food counts, sushi. 

Otherwise, an external hard drive.


----------



## NoHeart

A rib burger or whatever it's called.


----------



## Fruitcake

Giraffe socks. That is, socks with pictures of giraffes on them.


----------



## Spritz11

nml said:


> yum indeed, coffee and chocolate combinations are always good :yes
> 
> A mango.


Mmmm, they are aren't they? I even made things a little interesting by putting crushed chocolate on top.
I would have cut strawberries up as well, but I ate them whilst the cupcakes were cooking


----------



## iamtitanium

I just bought a new leather jacket yesterday. Looks nice. But under the arm has just enough space to fit me. I'm afraid from all the lifting, if you guys know, if my lats grow too big, then I might not be able to fit into the jacket anymore. $200 jacket so...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

groceries...


----------



## nml

Spritz11 said:


> Mmmm, they are aren't they? I even made things a little interesting by putting crushed chocolate on top.
> I would have cut strawberries up as well, but I ate them whilst the cupcakes were cooking


ooh that sounds good. Coffee cake is delicious, I made this one with loads of espresso a while ago, was really good 

Beer


----------



## vanishingpt

Went shopping today! Bought a sheer top, laptop case, and two waist belts.


----------



## joey22099

An AK47.


----------



## That random dude

Another pair of Adidas shoes.


----------



## lockS

A waffle this morning


----------



## joey22099

FamiliarFlames said:


> Public safety is definitely ensured when socially anxious individuals own assault rifles, lol.


Only for self-defense purposes my friend.


----------



## cuppy

A tiny tube of lipgloss


----------



## estse

Cat food.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

A guitar stand from Amazon. love that prime!


----------



## estse

NeedleInTheHay said:


> A guitar stand from Amazon. love that prime!


How'd it stand in shipping? Was it UPS?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Mercurochrome said:


> How'd it stand in shipping? Was it UPS?


idk yet, i just placed the order yesterday, hopefully it works out fine.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

A bag of Cheetos Fries and a Slim Jim.. I eat too healthy, I know.


----------



## Spritz11

nml said:


> ooh that sounds good. Coffee cake is delicious, I made this one with loads of espresso a while ago, was really good
> 
> Beer


They were actually quite nice! a bit sickly, but they're the best 
It is, isn't it? Ohh, never tried espresso, sound yummy. I think it's best with loads in the icing because the bitter compliments the icing immensely!
Wish I could buy beer 

KFC (I'm so healthy)


----------



## NoHeart

Small bag of crisps from the candy machine :3


----------



## TryingMara

A small coffee.


----------



## Cashew

Shoes. Girly mode activated.


----------



## Kascheritt

Book - "Do Androids Dream of
Electric Sheep ?".


----------



## leevmeebee

a video game!


----------



## Vida

mucinex for kids


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A couple of replacement nuts and bolts from Home Depot. Exciting right? :yay


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Greenmax yam mixed hot cereal. That stuff is ****ing addicting.


----------



## nml

Spritz11 said:


> They were actually quite nice! a bit sickly, but they're the best
> It is, isn't it? Ohh, never tried espresso, sound yummy. I think it's best with loads in the icing because the bitter compliments the icing immensely!
> Wish I could buy beer


sounds good, and yeah, totally, lots of icing to contrast with the bitter espresso taste. I got a book just about coffee recipes and coffee deserts the other day, should be fun to work through :yes

Last thing I bought...well I went to a Nepalese store to get supplies for a curry. Got ****** lime leaves, shrimp paste (smells so, so, _so_ bad), a coconut, green cardamoms, lemon grass, coriander root, etc.. Made a tasty curry with it.


----------



## Mur

Chex Mix Cocoa


----------



## Raphael200

Mc frieeeeeeeeeeeees a bic mac and coke.


----------



## Josh2323

Just bought my oldest son an incipio ngp case for his iPod touch off of amazon...hope he doesn't break this one again


----------



## Deimos

A lottery ticket! You never know.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

A new laptop.... Because I spilled soup on my 6 year old one. RIP my old friend....


----------



## Spritz11

A 4 pack of DoubleDeckers, and a four pack of Trebour Mints (they taste so gooood!) I'm so healthy ;D


----------



## cat001

Two Westcott Optical White Umbrellas for photography


----------



## SandWshooter

An RC Cola


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## IveGotToast

Gas


----------



## nml

the NME and beer


----------



## AceEmoKid

Body spray for my sister.


----------



## SandWshooter

Last night's dinner


----------



## CoastalSprite

Prescription, a corticosteroid. Filing an insurance claim soon to get some of my money back :blank


----------



## deesonjame

Life-sized female doll named Abby.


----------



## tehuti88

A couple of music CDs and a few computer games.

Betcha thought I was going to say a book! Hah? :teeth Give me a while. ops


----------



## arnie

Hotel Room.


----------



## typemismatch

Pizza


----------



## Kml5111

Super Star from Carl's Jr. Took me forever to make up my mind of what to get.


----------



## hammerfast

I bought a hacked steam account and I got ripped


----------



## Barette

Clothes. CLOTHES. MY GOD I LOVE CLOTHES. I'll probably hate these tomorrow, too.

They were all on sale though. The bag was $10. _*$10*_.

Jeans (50% off):









Sweatshirt (May not've been on sale but reasonably priced):









This bag (10 ****ing dollars):


----------



## Kascheritt

Multivitaminis with herbs.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

An iced coffe and almonds.......how uninteresting LOL!


----------



## Daniel C

One 'sandwich royale' and one muffin. Yeah.


----------



## Boring Loser

2 bags of spinach


----------



## Georgina 22

A handbag!


----------



## laurenxox

Fkin clothing


----------



## RayOfLight123

Some sushi


----------



## CopadoMexicano

boston cream pie and two Ibs of smoked ham


----------



## Mur

A 12 pack of Dr.Pepper


----------



## Nekomata

A bus ticket.
<.<;
Oh, and a bottle of Dr. Pepper too.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

What was the last thing of interest that you bought?

Thanks for answering^_^


----------



## Reinah

puffins


----------



## IveGotToast

The Marijuana, as the kids are calling it.


----------



## Limmy

too long ago 2 remember :/

beer?


----------



## rdrr

burrito & protein shake


----------



## Marlon

pizza and gatorade


----------



## GameOverMan

sour skittles and rold gold pretzels.


----------



## cloud90

Few Grams of weed
Gas
Smoothy king


----------



## Nono441

Bus card top up. And before that it was monthly website hosting.

...

EDIT: I missed the "of interest" part. Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## Xtraneous

Big *** bottle of Dr. Pepper.

^.^


----------



## Zack

KY Jelly and a cucumber.


----------



## tehuti88

I *just* now before logging on here bought a bunch of books I've been drooling over at Amazon... ops I'm predictable.


----------



## Donness

two 64GB P2 cards for my video camera, sour patch kids and coat hangers


----------



## tennislover84

A pack of ten disposable razors and two Cadbury's Flakes.


----------



## drawan

Broccoli and frozen peas


----------



## Relz

A sandwich. Now gone.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Concert tickets.... and chocolate... because it's delicious.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Coffee and a cookie.


----------



## Gavroche

Paint and 18th century plastic British soldiers to put them on. And before that an amazing tie dye t shirt which dazzles me every time I see it.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Of interest.. Well, lets see.. a pair of XXL shoe tree's for my boots, a 12 string guitar neck for a upcoming project that has yet to arrive..


----------



## Gavroche

oh I forgot! I bought a pair of Heelys! Those sneakers with the wheels in them so that you can roll around. My purchase has been met with some support, but coupled with criticism, I'm happy with them though.


----------



## cj66

rye bread


----------



## fromthe7

Nag Champa incense


----------



## AnxietyInferno

Chobani !


----------



## Boring Loser

Half gallon of milk.


----------



## millenniumman75

a bag of fritos


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A watercolor painting by an artist in Japan.


----------



## CoolRanch

A carton of cigarettes.


----------



## Keyblade

A busticket 2 days ago


----------



## purplebutterfly

fromthe7 said:


> Nag Champa incense


Uhhh I love nag champa, even though it's rather messy. It's the only variety that sways me from Stamford

last thing I brought was a bottle of wine hmm wonder what that says about me lol


----------



## Junicorn

Ben & Jerry's Double Wammy.


----------



## CristianNC

Train tickets.


----------



## tennislover84

Gavroche said:


> Paint and 18th century plastic British soldiers to put them on.


Cool!  I wish I could see them, when they're finished.


----------



## shadeguy

Fake money


----------



## Farideh

Wendy's. It was my cheat day. I bought the baconator with jalapenos, medium fries, and a medium sprite. So delicious. Just took off the extra patty and like two bacon strips. Gave that one to my brother. I need to watch my cholesterol.


----------



## Vuldoc

a 12 pack of this drink


----------



## Raphael200

Macdonalds : D.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Paloma M said:


> Wendy's. It was my cheat day. I bought the baconator with jalapenos, medium fries, and a medium sprite. So delicious. Just took off the extra patty and like two bacon strips. Gave that one to my brother. I need to watch my cholesterol.


 One after my own heart. I love jalapeno's and peppers on everything.. How do you feel about pineapple?


----------



## Kafka On The Shore

Yesterday I bought a new dress and earrings online for graduation. I'm really excited and can't wait until it arrives!^^


----------



## Farideh

moroff said:


> One after my own heart. I love jalapeno's and peppers on everything.. How do you feel about pineapple?


I practically put jalapenos on everything!!! Pineapples are okay with tahin. It's like some chili seasoning for fruit.


----------



## ourwater

DSC00083 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Northern Lights

Some food and a new hammock for the guinea pigs : )


----------



## Mani14

Bagels and strawberry cream cheese


----------



## cat001

Spyder 4 Elite and SanDisk Extreme 16GB Compact Flash card










Both bought with money earned doing photography jobs!


----------



## CW1985

Two cans of Apple Rockstar Energy drink.


----------



## fromthe7

purplebutterfly said:


> Uhhh I love nag champa, even though it's rather messy. It's the only variety that sways me from Stamford
> 
> last thing I brought was a bottle of wine hmm wonder what that says about me lol


Me too, that fragrance is something else lol


----------



## cozynights

A violin lol


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

The last thing I bought was a roll of paper towels.


----------



## sunking

Warwick fire skin in LoL


----------



## Archaeron

I bought a new phone last week (Nokia Lumia 620). I ordered it online and was going to get it in the store. That lady said to some other guy because the price was wrong: this boy's here to get blabla... Thinks: I'm 18 years old!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

A bus pass...cuz Dui...cant drive. Got my May one. Sad timezzz brahhhh


----------



## monotonous

medium coffee..


----------



## Haruhi

large cheeseburger meal, coke for the drink.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Bus Tickets
~ Reese Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Powerade
- Vitamins
- Donairs


----------



## walkingonice

Kiwi flavored sparkling water.


----------



## Estillum

A pack of incense.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## NoHeart

Some ice coffee.


----------



## Heyyou

A Sammich.


----------



## radisto

cat food


----------



## Xtraneous

Because I needed a new one.  Had this old one for years.










Has become one of my favorite players. 










Throwback! 

I'm also looking for some shoes but havent found any decent red and black ones yet.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Blueberries


----------



## Myluckystar

Joan Jett tickets! :clap

or maybe a shrimp po-boy, but my mom used her money LOL...so yeah, tickets! :b


----------



## walkingonice

music festival tickets


----------



## Mithun

Milk


----------



## NoHeart

Dr Pepper, oh god I have sinned again.


----------



## nubly

Coffee Frappucino from Starbucks. They are having 1/2 off sale!


----------



## berlingot

groceries. ingredients for tacos.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

A duplex scanner.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Drugstore medications. A new antihistamine and mast cell stabilizer.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Milk. It was the highlight of my day. I'm serious.


----------



## boundforglorywt

Cigarettes.


----------



## shiningknight

Cigarettes and dinner for my mother for Mother's Day.


----------



## walkingonice

a sack of potatoes


----------



## Mur

A 6 pack of miller lite


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Demi Lovato's new album and Star Wars legos


----------



## Nekomata

Flavoured water.
Final Fantasy XIII for the PS3
Scream 4 on Blueray.


----------



## Tink76

An iPod touch cause the classic I had for about five years died


----------



## Freiheit

A bunch of frilly blouses and a pair of pants that I probably won't end up wearing anywhere anyways.


----------



## TryingMara

Coffee.


----------



## Primordial Loop

TC-P42S60 

Slickdeals too stronk.


----------



## vanishingpt

Nude nail polish. YAY!


----------



## rawrguy

A pair of these jeans from Hot Topic


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

iphone 5.


----------



## crimewave

a lemonade from mcdonalds.


----------



## shiningknight

A timing belt for my car.


----------



## Lish3rs

5-HTP and Vitamin D Supplements.


----------



## McGuirk

In the last week i purchased a new laptop.


----------



## Twinkiesex

A pizza.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Veggie Spring Rolls
~ Reusable Dryer Sheets
~ Clove Herbal Cigarettes
~ Ginseng Herbal Cigarettes


----------



## cat001

Thermostat, 40 watt heat bulb and two tubs of locusts


----------



## berlingot

zines on Etsy


----------



## Mur

A pound of ground beef


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Veggie Samosas from a coworker


----------



## Duzie

A teddy bear for my mother.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Powerade
~ Jumbo Donairs


----------



## fIashforward

A bottle of Boost energy drink and a newspaper


----------



## TSpes

coffee-flavored chocolate and some pens


----------



## Miyu

pack of barbecue flavoured Nic-Nacs, package of orange juice and peanut bar.


----------



## Zack

Pint of Amstel. (When at the pub with daddy. I mean dad.)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

A brownie, oh wait...I bought a wii after I think.


----------



## Perkins

A copy of the Diary of Anne Frank. Only 25¢, too.


----------



## Zeppelin

A taco from Taco Bell.


----------



## Consider

The Bell Jar 
I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell

From goodwill for a dollar eight.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Kafka in Love - Duval

An excellent biography, this version was translated from the French.


----------



## Possessed Petey

A Goodbye Kitty mug.


----------



## zomgz

Duzie said:


> A teddy bear for my mother.


Aw.


----------



## SuperSky

A meat pie! Mmmmm, pie...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

%9 Super Strength Belgium Export Lager


----------



## zomgz

DeniseAfterAll said:


> %9 Super Strength Belgium Export Lager


I see someone's getting saucy this evening. :cig


----------



## Sherbear

nightcrawlers and butterworms


----------



## Winterwalk

Books, always books.


----------



## NoHeart

A lighter.


----------



## Mur

Gatorade


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- a duffel bag
- carrot muffins
- vanilla icing


----------



## rawrguy

Ice cream


----------



## WhatBITW

I haven't bought anything for two days. Must be a record.


----------



## Tink76

Ingredients for homemade play doh


----------



## Canucklehead

A bottle a sangria to drink by myself.


----------



## Diáfanos

Canucklehead said:


> A bottle a sangria to drink by myself.


Sounds like tropical fun.

The usual groceries and a subway foot rong


----------



## Bigmo

McDonald cheeseburger


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Three novels by Franz Kafka


----------



## soshi

a World of Warcraft subscription


----------



## Marooned86

A burger from Friday's. I need to buy some protein powder.


----------



## vinnyshaw

two hours with LOLA!!! tranny hooker


----------



## ocelot81

Not counting the fast food I had for lunch after a nice walk outside, this:










I really need to curb my spending, bleh.


----------



## Kascheritt

SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chimay Blue


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> Chimay Blue


That Chimay Blue! That pleasant hue!


----------



## vanishingpt

Mounting tissue paper... for photography class! LOL. Think I got too many sheets...


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Some cute sunglasses.


----------



## IveGotToast

Blue Meth


----------



## shadeguy

atomic suitcase bomb


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A new bike. It's used but only a couple times. Got it off a coworker's son


----------



## cat001

I bought a load of stuff online the other day including...

14kg Bulk Sack of Aspen










x2 Twin HabiStat Thermostats










A few Exo Terra Jungle Plants










40 Watt Basking Spot Light










x2 bags of Sphagnum moss










Clean N' Safe Disinfectant










Komodo Premium Enhancing Formula










T-rex Bone Aid










And then some locusts, wax worms, mealworms and phoenix worms

All bought at once since I've now got some cash on me!


----------



## Dat Gyul

Flan and a baby bottle


----------



## David1976

shorts..


----------



## Heyyou

A little Chinese lady to shape my eyebrows


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Some pink crystal earrings.


----------



## asphodel

Pots and pans. Boring.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Want to get back into Java. (namely Java EE programs)

so:


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A blueberry lollipop.


----------



## copper

Bought a new toilet.


----------



## purplefruit

I went to Old Navy and got two pairs of shorts (which I dont usually wear but i am trying to be more confident) and three tops.

I need more things but I am not working so I need to stop spending money. I guess new glasses will have to wait.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Tickets. The musical kind.


----------



## Orchestrated

Some liquid liner and a purse ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato




----------



## fanatic203

Two pairs of shorts, and five food/drink items. Woohoo Target Canada!

Wait, no, a bus ride.


----------



## kellygottcha

A cream soda icy


----------



## Ventura

NyQuil .


----------



## Claudio J

*~ I'm a little over obsessed with these now...Bought 2 yesterday evening.








*


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have succumbed to my little fetish and bought a pair of these.








Really not a bad price for custom sized boots..


----------



## Mur




----------



## NeuromorPhish

Humble Indie Bundle 8

(Haven't played all the games yet, but so far i really liked Thomas was Alone.)


----------



## Zeppelin

The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here by Alice in Chains.

Its a Great album.


----------



## ericalynnxx

Nothing exciting unfortunately. Just a couple pairs of black pants for work.


----------



## prisonofmind

Marijuana. Even though I almost never smoke.


----------



## TryingMara

Baby clothes.


----------



## mistylake

A bag of M&M'S peanuts and a bottle of red wine


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## That random dude

Major buy, was a car a few weeks back and minor, a packet of jaffa cakes.


----------



## Destabilise

Handmade card off ebay for father's day lol


----------



## Gabriele

t shirt


----------



## CoastalSprite

Saturday shopping trip:
-Pair of black sandals for summer.
-Cetaphil moisturizer.
-Father's Day gift.
-90% of best friend's birthday gift (will get the last 10% sometime this week).
-Cards.
-Bottle of grape-flavoured water.


----------



## Arthur Dent

DEWALT DWE5010 1/2-Inch Single Speed Hammer Drill


----------



## Spiky Coral

-Taco Shells -Shredded Lettuce -Shredded Cheese -Ground Beef -Taco Sauce -Tomatoes -A gallon of milk -Dog food and dog treats for my little buddy (I spoil him way too much)


----------



## Charmander

A Dan Brown book for my dad and an eyebrow pencil.


----------



## SuperSky

Good question, this time I'm not sure what the last thing through the checkout was... I'm gonna go with 2 permanent markers.


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

Shorts


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Shampoo and conditioner, shower mat.. lol, interesting stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Red Powerade
~ Garbage Bags
~ 2 Jumbo Donairs
~ 4 Pairs Of Jeans


----------



## Dat Gyul

Some yogurt, 2 bottles of fuze ice tea, and some prescription.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Some Japanese apple tea.


----------



## cat001




----------



## VirtualAntics

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance. (Ps3.)
'Perdito Street Station' novel by China Mieville.


----------



## ashli116

Ice coffee.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Light bulbs


----------



## Twinkiesex

A frappuccino from Starbucks.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Raspberries. Fresh and half-price


----------



## Zack

Some maroon/burgundy skinny chinos!


----------



## DarrellLicht

This style jacket. To make into a vest. looks boss 8)


----------



## Nekomata

Naruto headband.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

A wedding dress :teeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 4 Green Bell Peppers
~ Baby Carrots
~ Strawberries
~ Grapes
~ 5 Apples
~ A Pineapple


----------



## PandaBearx

Netflix? (Best decision ever)


----------



## Selene

A book.....and a frappe coffee


----------



## misspeachy

Mmm... a little red dress with a little bit of lace, knickers with little roses, a butterfly hair clip, a pink bikini top, another top and a cardigan, two pairs of gold earrings and some gorgeous purple flower clips, oh and a miniature pink bag.

Oh a cola lolly too...

I'm such a girly girl, lol! BTW, not usually this spoilt just treated myself cause I had some money for a change. This is a really abnormal occurrence.


----------



## louiselouisa

potret kebijakan moneter by aulia pohan
final exam is coming, boring nights ahead.


----------



## markwalters2

A subscription to online adult mag.


----------



## Raeden

Cat food.


----------



## Mur

A pack of cigars and a bag of chips.


----------



## alenclaud

A ladder from a local woodman.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

I just bidded on a freeview box on ebay but got outbid in last second!! omg biddings so exciting  lol 
Im glad I lost now tho cus I want a recordable one  their more expensive but u can record stuff and save them to watch when ever u wnt ^_^

100% ill buy 1 today tho :yes (a recordable one) + this.


----------



## Chappy02

Sandals


----------



## Mur

A bunch of groceries.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## CoastalSprite

50% of a bottle of rum. Friend paid the other half.


----------



## green9206

A packet of chips.


----------



## TerrySad

coffee with glazed donut


----------



## agoy

Hot chai


----------



## Moceanu

The last thing I had purchased for me was a steam game. 

The last thing I purchased.. uhh... a fishing rod.


----------



## musiclover55

Vans crushed large fashion bag in black. Got it on sale from 6pm.c o m. 

I'm so in LOVE!!! <3 <3


----------



## PsyKat

rX meds!


----------



## App

Plane ticket to Hannover & aftershave


----------



## Zack

One can was £1.35 only. Best price in town is £1.29, but only 100 yards down the road it was £1.59, so it's swings and roundabouts, I suppose...


----------



## foe

$30 on gas.


----------



## Zack

PsyKat said:


> rX meds!


You mean you have to buy them?


----------



## AlchemyFire

Lemons


----------



## Zack

AlchemyFire said:


> Lemons


You can't just say "lemons" and leave it like that! Why? For a dish? A G&T? How much were they? I have so many questions!


----------



## AlchemyFire

Steve300 said:


> You can't just say "lemons" and leave it like that! Why? For a dish? A G&T? How much were they? I have so many questions!


Haha :b

I drink lemon water every night, fresh squeezed, because it keeps a skin condition I have dormant, for the most part.

I bought 14 of them (2 week supply) at Walmart for 37 cents each. They're in my fridge now so they don't go bad before then. I have two out of the fridge at any given time so they aren't cold when I go to juice them, but also not a long enough time to go bad by.

How's that?


----------



## Zack

AlchemyFire said:


> How's that?


I never refrigerate fruit. Or chocolate, for that matter.

Actually, I do have _one_ more question - you are vague about "lemon water". Is this one lemon per serving in a glass? And do you add sugar? Brown or white?

Sincerely yours,

Steve300


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Popsicles for my nieces.


----------



## copper

$98 for some groceries and $50 to gas up my truck this morning.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Steve300 said:


> I never refrigerate fruit. Or chocolate, for that matter.
> 
> Actually, I do have _one_ more question - you are vague about "lemon water". Is this one lemon per serving in a glass? And do you add sugar? Brown or white?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Steve300


I never used to refrigerate them, but they started going mouldy before I could finish them.

I use one lemon in a glass of water about the height of my palm, with a width about the size of my fist. No sugar or anything, just the lemon juice and water. Although sometimes I just drink the lemon juice straight. It's super sour.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

£20 Diesel and a Dr Pepper :b


----------



## Zack

AlchemyFire said:


> sometimes I just drink the lemon juice straight. It's super sour.


I love that too. I always suck lemons dry when I get them with a meal.


----------



## asphodel

Ingredients for stuffed bell peppers: peppers, ground beef, garlic, onion, rice, spice...


----------



## DarrellLicht

13" spring assist knife.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

4 cds. The artists: Jewel, Tom Petty and the heartbreakers, Anna Nalick, and Sister Hazel. Goodwill has some great stuff if you dig deep enough.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Volumizing conditioner.
Eye makeup remover wipes.
Sunscreen.
A bag of baby spinach.
Two bunches of kale.


----------



## mezzoforte

This shirt:


----------



## Ckg2011

Slice of pizza.


----------



## The Misery Chick

Chinese food.


----------



## PandaBearx

A strawberry banana smoothie


----------



## RiversEdge

McDonalds. ....oh for shame :tiptoe


----------



## randomperson

Ipod shuffle but I hate itunes so going to give it to someone who prevented my scooter getting stolen the other day.


----------



## intheshadows

Peanut buster parfait last night. While out for a walk.


----------



## TryingMara

Coffee and cat food.


----------



## Billius

I'm going to post the last thing I bought online because it's more interesting that way: Nautilus air horn


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A can of denatured alcohol to thin paint for an air brush.


----------



## Ckg2011

Deodorant and Special K Cereal Bars.


----------



## omiart

velcro cable organizers. they're genius!


----------



## PickleNose

omiart said:


> velcro cable organizers. they're genius!


 Damn you! I think I'm gonna have to buy some. I never thought of that.


----------



## PickleNose

I bought a 32 gig Kingston USB drive for my media player box. It pretty much makes my DVD player obsolete. Love these things!


----------



## omiart

PickleNose said:


> Damn you! I think I'm gonna have to buy some. I never thought of that.


lol. best dollar spent ever.


----------



## copper

This morning: Roll of city trash bags, 10 cans of Campbell's chicken noodle soup, Box of Mucinex, couple packages of sugar free cough drops, 7 boxes of Suddenly Salad due to it was on sale, jar of Mayo, couple of boxes of saltines. You can tell I have a small cold hopefully not becoming bronchitis. Dang COPD clients coughing all over the building.


----------



## foe

Prepaid card for my cell.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Eggs and ham. Not green though,unfortunately.


----------



## KelsKels

McChickens. Heh.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

I bought this from ebay (because im a weirdo) :lol
Sometimes I get bored and then random ideas come into my head xD lool. (+ I never know what to buy with my money) 
ANYWAY I thought I could wear it while playing michael jackson experience (A nintendo wii dance game) :lol WOO GO MEE 
(This pic isnt me btw)


----------



## The Misery Chick

A bus ride home.


----------



## Orchestrated

A Sarah Dessen book.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Three loads of laundry..


----------



## timidSeal

A birthday card.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Kale.
Salad mix (iceberg lettuce, red cabbage, carrots).
Nescafe espresso.
Japanese seaweed snacks.


----------



## JustAPhase

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Pre Order.


----------



## wsb69

A bottle of Wild Turkey.


----------



## TenYears

a crackhwore and a 12 pack of malt liquor


----------



## Furio

20 cigars


----------



## Furio

And sunglasses and a knife


----------



## Arya481

Ice-cream


----------



## aladdin

acer chromebook. interesting niche product. hope it wont become obsolete in one year


----------



## Lasair

Jelly beans


----------



## timidSeal

dinner


----------



## TryingMara

Sunscreen.


----------



## Esugi78

Running shoes yay!


----------



## sanspants08

Flyswatter that looks like a tennis racket and makes space-laser noises


----------



## nml

a somewhat frightening new chefs knife


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Furio said:


> *a knife*


Ooh what kind?


----------



## OtherBrain

Had a big breakfast. Feeling lazy


----------



## wildgeese

a breakfast burrito


----------



## NoHeart

fries and burger


----------



## timidSeal

some wood


----------



## Lokis Whispers

Bought a case/stand for my Kindle that I really like, only to get tsk-tsked when I mentioned it was from a brand called "Rocketfish", since apparently it's a cheap brand one should stay away from. But whatevs, for 20 bucks I think it's a nice case.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Some published journals by a favorite writer of mine.


----------



## JustAPhase

The question is, what haven't I bought?


----------



## cat001

Black Rapid double strap for two cameras


----------



## prettyful

soup


----------



## estse

2 tb time capsule for mac


----------



## Bawsome

JustAPhase said:


> The question is, what haven't I bought?


ha ha this. got two games off my wish list.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chicago Deep Dish Pizza
~ A Wallet
~ A Notebook


----------



## RadioactivePotato




----------



## unkarilainen

a coffee


----------



## NoHeart

A pack of cigarettes and a new lighter.... ugh T_T


----------



## timidSeal

salmon


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A compilation of letters by one of my favorite writers.


----------



## Lipizzan

diet coke


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass




----------



## xChained

Batman and Psychology by Travis Langley.
A little expensive, but absolutely the perfect book for me.


----------



## timidSeal

some new tops


----------



## The Misery Chick

Black eye liner.


----------



## Mur

A cheap bottle of wine and some cigars.


----------



## BTAG

Starbucks Iced Coffee


----------



## prettyful

stamps


----------



## Canucklehead

Grand Banana e-liquid


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Salad dressing and lettuce.


----------



## Lipizzan

a tattoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## zojirushi

Detergent.


----------



## asphodel

Pear-flavored extract.


----------



## Winterwalk

Carrots.


----------



## nml

noilly prat. cooking nerd points if you know what that is.


----------



## supercars

A Car.


----------



## Winterwalk

supercars said:


> A Car.


Probably cost more than my carrots


----------



## Tabris

A sound card and new headset.


----------



## M90

Gasoline and a box of popsicles.


----------



## sanspants08

Two-year-old Trek hybrid for $100


----------



## CoastalSprite

Two bags of salad.
Box of instant plain oatmeal.
Cherry chapstick.
Two caramel Timbits.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Ventura

Tea :3


----------



## Ventura

pineapplebun said:


>


I've never seen greens ones before. Are those white chocolate?


----------



## Ventura

Lipizzan said:


> a tattoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


What kind of tattoo?


----------



## AlchemyFire

I bought my friend a sausage because she was broke and starving.


----------



## M90

pineapplebun said:


>


What the-


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apple Crumble Muffins


----------



## Canadian Brotha

pineapplebun said:


>


Now that is trippy...do they give you super powers? lol


----------



## Bawsome

pineapplebun said:


>












What crazy flavor is it?


----------



## Lipizzan

Segafage said:


> What kind of tattoo?


it's this, just above my right ankle


----------



## pineapplebun

Segafage said:


> I've never seen greens ones before. Are those white chocolate?





M90 said:


> What the-





Canadian Brotha said:


> Now that is trippy...do they give you super powers? lol





Bawsome said:


> What crazy flavor is it?


It's Green Tea Kitkat! It probably is made of white chocolate mixed with Matcha Green tea. It tastes pretty similar to Green tea ice cream with wafers...It's from Japan but they sell it here too. Apparently Japan has some crazy flavours:

Wasabi:










Strawberry:










Taro:


----------



## Bawsome

pineapplebun said:


> It's Green Tea Kitkat! It probably is made of white chocolate mixed with Matcha Green tea. It tastes pretty similar to Green tea ice cream with wafers...It's from Japan but they sell it here too. Apparently Japan has some crazy flavours:
> 
> Wasabi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taro:


Why is japan so cool all the time.


----------



## nubly

Bawsome said:


> Why is japan so cool all the time.


 Nuclear fallout mutated their brains.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken Chow Mein


----------



## Nekomata

Um... a pair of headphones two weeks ago o_o


----------



## Ventura

Bawsome said:


> Why is japan so cool all the time.


I've seen the Strawberry one before (even an orange one) .. but *Wasabi*? Really? uke


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Cinnamon Toast Waffles
~ Vanilla Icing
~ Syrup
~ Vanilla Soy Milk


----------



## markwalters2

Penis pump.


----------



## copper

Bought a filter for my 16 gallon shop vac. I have to get the rest of the dirt on the attic floor clean up before I can insulate up there.


----------



## el kanguro

Preparation H
Fiber One
and a quart of choco milk


----------



## timidSeal

blue cheese


----------



## ericalynnxx

An avocado, green apple, tuna roll, some caramel flavored coffee from folgers that was on sale, and a bottle of water.


----------



## Ckg2011

A bag of yogurt covered pretzels at Dollar General.


----------



## tennislover84

pineapplebun said:


> It's Green Tea Kitkat! It probably is made of white chocolate mixed with Matcha Green tea. It tastes pretty similar to Green tea ice cream with wafers...It's from Japan but they sell it here too. Apparently Japan has some crazy flavours


Oh they're great!

I collect some toys (Transformers), and sometimes I buy them from Japan. One of the Japanese ebay sellers likes to include one of these Kit Kats inside the parcel, sometimes.  So that's how I was exposed to those strange flavours. I was really surprised to open one up and realise the chocolate was green!


----------



## Kalliber

Mexican candy xDD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 Apple Crumble Muffins


----------



## AllToAll

A Steripod toothbrush sanitizer.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

AllToAll said:


> A Steripod toothbrush sanitizer.


You take good care of your teeth. I like that.


----------



## timidSeal

popcorn and a redbox movie opcorn


----------



## Nekomata

A litre of vodka and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Adam and Eve

5th of vodka.



Nekomata said:


> A litre of vodka and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

ItsEasierToRun said:


> £20 Diesel and a Dr Pepper :b


This again


----------



## DarrellLicht

Two styles of levi jeans. online. hopefully they'll fit right. 

Clothes shopping for the tall and lean can be tedious..


----------



## Nekomata

A Blueberry slushie.

Never really buy anything that's good for me xDD


----------



## Nunuc

Shadowrun Returns from Steam.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

moroff said:


> Clothes shopping for the tall and lean can be tedious..


Tell me about it! >.<

Nice avatar btw


----------



## chaosherz

Today I bought new shampoo and conditioner, a hairdryer for my mum and a new toasted sandwich maker/grill thingy.


----------



## DarrellLicht

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Tell me about it! >.<
> 
> Nice avatar btw


----------



## Roscoe

Smokes & beer


----------



## CoastalSprite

mp3 player to replace the one I lost.
Two bags of caramels for the class.
A coconut cream donut from Tim's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken Chow Mein


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Some artwork.


----------



## TryingMara

Iced tea


----------



## Nekomata

DVD - Horrible Bosses
Milk
4 Pot Noodles
2 tins of hot dogs.
Cat food.


----------



## Kakumbus




----------



## DarrellLicht

A used biker jacket. size 40 tall? -snag!-


----------



## x Faceless x

The Last of Us


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Jagermeister
~ Leffe Blonde
~ Chicago Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

2 packs of cigs and some gas in my car


----------



## CoastalSprite

Minestrone soup and pasta with tomato sauce, with a 25% tip.


----------



## nml

x Faceless x said:


> The Last of Us


awesome game 

some Assam tea. Malty


----------



## TryingMara

Eyeliner.


----------



## AceEmoKid

One of those little Dover activity books, with owl stickers in it.


----------



## crystaltears

a Roots jacket at Goodwill.


----------



## redstar312

Antifreeze and windshield wiper fluid. <3 Canadian Tire.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

_L'Etranger _
by Albert Camus


----------



## App

Security spikes for the gates/fences around the house.


----------



## timidSeal

a haircut and some nail polish


----------



## vanishingpt

Mmm lots of groceries! More food, yay  though trying to be a little more health conscious now.


----------



## leonardess

Italian beer. the same brand I had for the first time when I was in Venice. oh - my - god so good.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Movie poster frames.


----------



## JadedSoldier

Paint, Tile for bedroom, showerhead, and a model kit. I need to chill out on spending money...


----------



## cat001

Some filters for my camera

ND 8 Filter and Polarising Filter


----------



## timidSeal

organic cabbage, strawberries and raspberries


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Donairs


----------



## nml

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Movie poster frames.


get some cool posters? 

porcini mushrooms, beer, some linguine.


----------



## Kovu

Pack of gum. :]


----------



## mixtape

Diet Mt Dew


----------



## That random dude

Shin guards, boxing gloves and some knee pads.


----------



## vanilla90

A packet of condoms. It was an ironic joke to myself.


----------



## Kalliber

some candy


----------



## asphodel

Vanilla Coke, and I was supposed to cut back on soda. So sue me.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Deer Park water bottles.


----------



## DarrellLicht

three bags of café grade matcha green tea (on sale), a pair of Brooks running shoes. Hopefully they live up to the hype.


----------



## millenniumman75

27 pages of two faxes from Texas to Ohio ($36!). You gotta love the housing market. :roll


----------



## TheFather

Pack of pretzel M&M's


----------



## coeur_brise

a bunch of clothes which I probably didn't need. retail therapy ://


----------



## HopelessAtLife

Red Bull. So expensive though, think I might just buy cocaine next time


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Last of Us for PS3


----------



## timidSeal

a shower curtain


----------



## HopelessAtLife

vanilla90 said:


> A packet of condoms. It was an ironic joke to myself.


lol nice one:yes


----------



## StrangePeaches

face wash..lotion..girly thangzzz


----------



## CristianNC

A bottle of water.


----------



## Noll

StrangePeaches said:


> face wash..lotion..girly thangzzz


hey, i use that too!


----------



## TryingMara

Ginger ale and a banana.


----------



## holyfires

A can of Tizer. Yum.


----------



## elDiablo

A smartphone.


----------



## catcharay

A binder folder


----------



## brewpacksox

A white blouse


----------



## Monotony

Food


----------



## Wanderluster

A metal detector haha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Pasta Sauce
~ Spaghetti
~ A Parmesan Cheese Shaker 
~ Lean Ground Beef
~ A Loaf Of Bread
~ Cinnamon Toast Waffles
~ Vanilla Icing


----------



## FUBAR

FamiliarFlames said:


> WTA tennis tickets.


Going to a match of Sharapova or Ivanovic? :wink
You can see those upskirts much better from TV than you can see them when you're in the crowd.


----------



## timidSeal

a good ole fashioned wisconsin friday fish fry


----------



## FUBAR

FamiliarFlames said:


> Yep. Ivanovic vs. Azarenka. Followed by Hantuchova (another hottie) / Hingis vs. Kops-Jones / Spears. And the upskirts are always nice. :yes


Nice! Is Maria Kirilenko playing too? She has such a babyface!


----------



## FUBAR

FamiliarFlames said:


> Just found out Hantuchova and Hingis lost yesterday, so there goes that. But at least I still get to see Ivanovic.
> 
> Unfortunately, Kirilenko didn't enter the tournament this year. But yeah she's one of my favorites.


I love it when those female tennis players are reaching for a long ball and do a split, it's so sexy. Jankovic and Clijsters used to do that a lot.


----------



## TheDaffodil

A gingerale.


----------



## lilachorror

Supernatural season 6 on DVD


----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## timidSeal

an outlet faceplate


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

Thigh high socks, A kit kat bar, leather skirt ,and a art history textbook.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A film.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Innis & Gunn Oak Aged Beer. 6 total, 4 Originals, 1 Scottish Pale Ale for trial & 1 Rum Finish for trial


----------



## foe

- $30 Drakkar cologne
- some boxer-briefs, coca butter oil
- business envelopes and resume papers

gonna get a haircut in a few minutes, i guess that's a purchase too.


----------



## monotonous

cigarettes


----------



## The Misery Chick

Personal checks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Apple Crumble Muffins
~ Orange Juice


----------



## Rubixkoob

Can of Monster
Dumbells


----------



## musiclover55

3 textbooks... taking all my damn money.


----------



## Tomfoolery

2GB Radeon 7850 HD graphics card. For my new PC.


----------



## miminka

cereal 
2 lemons


----------



## Consider

Crack rocks and a blind hooker.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Contact lenses.
Bottle of water (regret not having brought one from home).
A jar of peanut butter.


----------



## vanishingpt

Two pairs of shoes and more no show socks... I found some fun ones hehe :]


----------



## Perkins

Bra. Foundation. A tube of lip stain.

Just tried on the lip stain. It made me smile thanks to the SUPER tingly minty feeling it leaves on my lips. Made me feel like I just brushed my teeth, and the rosy hue it leaves on my lips is nice too.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Eye shadow
Tru-Lemon pure lemon granules to make lemon water, lazy-person style :b
Pack of gum
Contact solution
Paper towels
Peppermint tea
Comet cleanser -- my favorite all-purpose cleaner
Vitamins


----------



## copper

2 5 gallon bottles of Chippewa spring water for my water cooler.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

pair of jeans


----------



## elektrified

I bought a little over half a pound of frozen yogurt.


----------



## foe

Tix to see Tera Melos and Fang Island(Love these guys!) around Halloween.

Listening to Tera Melos' bandcamp to get a good idea of their music. _X'ed Out_ is pretty good.


----------



## leftnips

A pack of clove cigarettes.


----------



## Transmission1991

A packet of Jammie dodgers and 6 beers


----------



## keyth

a headphone


----------



## CoastalSprite

A big tub of Cetaphil cream.
A topical corticosteroid (prescription).


----------



## Pacotaco

A really gorgeous, almost red hot-pink lipstick. Retail therapy. 

Tomorrow I'm returning a crappy concealer I bought and buying some beer instead. >.>


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

A tub of cherry strawberry ice cream, a carton of milk and some hello kitty popsicles.


----------



## JadedJade

A book...


----------



## panasonic3

a computer


----------



## leftnips

an everything bagel


----------



## tilo brown eyes

Two cans of supermalt and a 75cl bottle of evian. Two days ago.


----------



## Glass Child

Red eye colored contacts for a convention I'm going to soon.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Volumizing shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## h00dz

A new shaver...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A pack of screens & cleaning brushes for my vaporizer
~ 2 books(1 I've not read yet) & tea mug
~ Peach/Mango V8 Fusion Juice
~ Deoderant
~ 2-in-1 Shampoo/Conditioner
~ Chewable Multivitamins


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Something on PSN.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Two bottles of grape-flavoured water.
$20 Tim Horton's gift card and four Aero bars for my brother's birthday.
A cell phone case for my dad's birthday.
Eye makeup remover.


----------



## Hersheyfan98

A shirt from hollister


----------



## HappyFriday

A perfume ;/


----------



## laura024

A college transcript


----------



## Billius

Petrol and a sparkplug


----------



## RecoveredWell

I bought beats headphones and they really bump!


----------



## Tomfoolery

Metroid Prime 1&2. And a new Gamecube controller.


----------



## Bookworm27

A movie ticket and candy


----------



## TryingMara

Shoes.


----------



## Ckg2011

Dairy Queen. 

Chili cheese hot dog 
Fries
Medium sweet ice tea


----------



## alkeith

t shirts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza 73


----------



## Chieve

Food from a diner

Chicken quesadillas and raspberry ice tea (my food)

And the person I was with, who got an omelet and potatoe slices


----------



## Ckg2011

Desk lamp light bulbs and garbage bin from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Raphael200

2 Mcdoubles and small fries.


----------



## shelbster18

I bought a dark purple dress for my cousin's wedding that I'm going to on August 31st. I still need to buy some shoes to go with it.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Neutrogena daily moisturizer.


----------



## Noca

myself some late night dinner


----------



## T Studdly

Music from itunes


----------



## Paper Samurai

literally the last thing:


----------



## nml

^ any good?

water chestnuts, bamboo shoots and bean sprouts. Used to make a chicken chow mein, which was tasty


----------



## The Misery Chick




----------



## Daveyboy

A TV type remote for my xbox..
I hate when I want to pause or stop Netflix and I have to "wake up" the game controller...ugh, can't make it stop before the next episodes auto starts..


----------



## TheDaffodil

Snacks for me and my sister.


----------



## Xenos

About $15 worth of fruit at the farmer's market.


----------



## mjoy

Just bought various groceries for the pantry and refrigerator. It's hard to mention everything, so let's just say "grocery items".


----------



## markwalters2

Strawberry condoms.


----------



## SuperSky

Maccas


----------



## AussiePea

SuperSky said:


> Maccas


Hungry jacks (you win)


----------



## cat001




----------



## foe

Just pre-ordered the upcoming new Pearl Jam CD on Amazon. A dollar less than the band's official Web site order.


----------



## Crashdown

Funnily enough the last thing i bought was The Shyness and Social Anxiety Workbook, :b lol


----------



## thevandal

Beer and cigarettes.


----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## SilentLyric

dominoes pan pizza


----------



## Claudia87

Peanut butter bacon milkshake from Sonic. My thought process was "how can I pass up an opportunity to put meat in my ice cream? Two of my favorite things!". Nope. It was not worth it.


----------



## laura024

Swiftkey keyboard for Android


----------



## musiclover55

Terry Richardson's Lady Gaga book.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I bought two bubble bars and two bath bombs from Lush, a high-low hem skirt from Forever 21, and two books at Barnes & Noble (The Cuckoo's Calling and Diary of a Submissive.)


----------



## Nunuc

Redshirt Pre-Order.


----------



## Kalliber

mexican candy


----------



## ApprehensiveMisfit

Got myself a DYI kit to replace my iPhone battery.

I'll spend 8 bucks instead of 179 (quoted by the Apple Store) any day!


----------



## Cake

i just bought a laptop! and i'm on it right now. :yes


----------



## cloud90

Bullet Storm & Resident evil ($7 total)
Son of mars Jordans


----------



## Cake

^ those shoes are sick.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Some really nice fitted henleys


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 Tim Horton's chicken salad wraps, a box of their chai tea, & a few doughnuts


----------



## LERZZZ




----------



## Genelle

Some hair dye, which ruined my hair colour, so I bought even more to change it back to my natural colour.
There's $30 I'll never see again.


----------



## misspeachy

I don't think there's anything since I last answered.


----------



## copper

Cat food.


----------



## Northern Lights

Audrey Horne shirts (I bought both, 1 "normal" and 1 girl size shirt to wear according to my mood). 
I've been obsessed with this band lately! :love2


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Food. Soap detergent. Salt.


----------



## TryingMara

Make-up remover and a metro card.


----------



## Perkins

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

virgin coconut oil


----------



## CoastalSprite

Today:

A dental exam, two boxes of Mini Wheats (strawberry and maple flavours), and a bag of salad.


----------



## Xenos

A shirt and a pair of jeans.


----------



## Ckg2011

Two bottles of Starbucks ice coffee at Target.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Wild Turkey Kentucky Bourbon
~ Samosas


----------



## Farideh

grande iced chai tea latte. I was very sleepy since I woke up at 6 in the morning. I hope this drink actually has caffeine in it.


----------



## Kakumbus




----------



## The Misery Chick

Minutes for my phone.


----------



## Chappy02

A hat, sunscreen, and tea.


----------



## CoastalSprite

An eye cream concentrate for dark circles. I hope this thing works.

Also some body wash and cotton balls.


----------



## zeppy

shyguy1990 said:


> A 1/2 cropped trench coat from Urban Outfitters:


:int:int

I like it.....


----------



## zeppy

I bought a bike for my daughter today.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## TryingMara

Sandwich from Subway.


----------



## vanilla90

A cat.


----------



## blue2

I bought a song on a bar jukebox ..:boogie


----------



## DarrellLicht

Nearly $300. worth of shirts.. all under armor.


----------



## Jynxed

100 brown hair pins…


----------



## Charmander

Sonic screwdriver


----------



## markwalters2

industrial lube.


----------



## CoastalSprite

A peel-off cucumber face mask. 

Chocolate-covered cranberries and chocolate covered blueberries (for my coworkers and our neighbours at work, who come help all the time- poor things).

A chocolate peppermint Luna bar because I got hungry while shopping.

Hairbands.


----------



## foe

Long sleeve collar shirt at Macy's.

Also, $30 on gas.


----------



## Consider

Preordered an album on iTunes.


----------



## HappyFriday

I bought a stationery set. Yeah I'm sad. Get over it.


----------



## catcharay

HappyFriday said:


> I bought a stationery set. Yeah I'm sad. Get over it.


No way i still get really amped at selections of stationary


----------



## catcharay

Movie ticket for elysium twelve dollars. Cheapass tues. It is creator of district 9 which i love so much. Wish my bf was my company. Im alone and sad..my sister is dining elsewhere


----------



## mike91

ice coffee bread milk mars bar


----------



## matthewebbert

Today I bought the nootropics supplement which may help for my mind enhancement.


----------



## Kascheritt

Naturalmente Shampoo.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

tomato sauce and two protein bars


----------



## Mike81

A shirt off ebay. I can never seem to find nice looking shirts in stores that fit me, so I have to go on ebay and get them from China...


----------



## Malek

Aside from paying for food and the phone bill. The last thing I bought was a new iphone.
My other one was really outdated. 


Before that I recently bought Borderlands 2 for the ps3. I'm planning maybe to buy the new Deadpool game, but I think I'll wait until it becomes a lot cheaper. Or perhaps borrow it from a coworker when they're done with it, by exchanging movies or games temporarily. I like to believe in equivalent exchange in regards to positive acquaintances/friends in order to keep a mutual decent relationship. I feel dirty whenever people offer me things or let me borrow things expecting nothing in return. I don't like to owe anyone anything, ever. This prevents me from making some friends I think, because they might perceive me as being stuck up? I don't know... To me it's a code to live by, I've been used repeatedly all my life and I don't ever want to be the type of person I myself dislike, I do this mainly for myself really. Sorry for going off topic, I often do that and ramble/type incoherently whatever pops up into my head whenever I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## zonebox

A Mogwai, I just got to keep it out of light, don't get it wet, and never feed it after midnight. The problem is, it is always after midnight with the exception of being midnight. Meaning, it only has one minute to eat.


----------



## theoverthinker

Groceries yesterday...lots of veggies, some chicken, a potato masher, laundry and dish soap, and other various food items


----------



## CoastalSprite

A box of Triscuits.


----------



## AllToAll

Deodorant. It cost more than $6. Since when is deodorant so expensive?


----------



## Charmander

Jeggings.


----------



## BTAG

Madden 25 and preordering Pokemon Y. I also got a few random Pokemon related things.


----------



## nml

canned artichokes, parsley, tagliatelle. yum.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Physician's Formula makeup.

Two Luna bars.


----------



## Letmebe

apple, peanut butter, cream cheese, granola wrap for lunch.


----------



## Crisigv

Gas $50


----------



## scooby

A GoPro black edition camera for my brother on his birthday.


----------



## XnatashaX

$300 clothes
A twix bar
And some gas for my car


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Almond milk


----------



## Consider

This song on iTunes.


----------



## Kalliber

candy ;3;


----------



## WhatBITW

Beer for my dad, for Father's Day.


----------



## CristianNC

My mother forgot to buy me cereal so I had to go and get some myself (Cheerios!).


----------



## copper

Three bottles of Aloe vera hand soap refill from the Dollar store up the street from my house.


----------



## cat_c

academic diary for college


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## KelsKels

A walking dead tshirt


----------



## Riddles

Model 70 Coyote Light in 22-250, later that day a tux for my youngest daughters fancy Nancy birthday party on the 5th


----------



## WakeMeUp

Clothes and beer


----------



## DarrellLicht

Metallic blue spray paint, 18x20" acrylic sheet, 1/2" radius edge router bit.

... I'm building a mosrite copy.


----------



## karenw

Red & cream Rose quilt cover/pillow cases
Herringbone patchwork red/multi quilt cover/pillow cases
Coronation chicken, cobs, crisps, loo roll, pepsi, hedgehog & owl garden ornaments that have to face the kitchen window so I can see them lol, they are not real!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Food. Clothes. Car insurance


----------



## CWe

Phuk i don't even remember the last thing i bought! damn


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Frozen yogurt.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Sextoys hehe


----------



## Jynxed

I bought a water from the school vending machine yesterday. Today I bought dark red hair dye ^_^


----------



## Mike81

Two cups of coffee, and a large chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## jealousisjelly

beer


----------



## Anarchy

Hay and grain for my horse.


----------



## vanilla90

I bought my nan some flowers for when she comes home from hospital :3


----------



## TryingMara

Sea salt.


----------



## Yer Blues

Jeans.


----------



## chinaski

beer


----------



## blueman1027

KFC


----------



## Northern Lights

A new travel bag for my trip to Ireland


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A Rasta Hat
~ Wendy's Spicy Chicken Burger & Fries
~ Jumbo Carrot Muffins 
~ Vanilla Icing
~ Vanilla Soy Milk


----------



## SilentLyric

I got a couple of cds I really like really cheap. I'll have to visit that store again.


----------



## Kalliber

water xD


----------



## Lipizzan

an orange


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## Daniel C

A jacket. I was walking through a department store when my gaze fell on a jacket that was on particular display and I thought: 'Nice jacket. Why not.' I believe they call this an impulse purchase. I have never experienced it before. I am not sure whether to be excited or terrified by this sudden display of some hidden part of my character. I came there for an iPhone recharger, after all. I am very confused.


----------



## copper

Cat litter


----------



## Kennnie

Pizza


----------



## CoastalSprite

My third replacement ID. *Third.* Ffs that's half a shift worth of money I just used to pay for my scatterbrainedness.


----------



## Revenwyn

leather cords and pull toggles for my chainmail dice bags. Edit: I sell them, if anyone's interested message me.


----------



## Ventura

Nutella


----------



## CoastalSprite

Went grocery shopping after class 

-A small bunch of green lettuce.
-Three cucumbers.
-A 3 lb. bag of lemons.
-A small tub of honey Greek yogurt.
-Two bags of chocolate Goldfish crackers.
-Two boxes of black pepper and olive oil Triscuits.
-Two tins of sardines in tomato sauce.
-A sleeve of whole wheat English muffins.


----------



## ravens

2 Betta fish


----------



## TobeyJuarez

http://www.equestriancollections.co...aign=II00024&gclid=CJKEvMXOtbkCFcvm7AodpmkArw


----------



## Nanami

Honeydew bubble tea, Code Geass Vol. 2 and I Am Here! 1.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cherry chapstick and a jar of cinnamon-raisin blended peanut butter.


----------



## Charmander

A makeup blending sponge.


----------



## Ckg2011

A bag of T.G.I.F. baked onion rings.


----------



## Todd99

I would have bought gas for my car but my credit card was maxed out so I just drove home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just ordered copies of Metropolis by Thea Von Harbou as well as The Diving Bell & The Butterfly by Jean Dominique Bauby off Amazon


----------



## nml

Canadian Brotha said:


> Just ordered copies of Metropolis by Thea Von Harbou as well as The Diving Bell & The Butterfly by Jean Dominique Bauby off Amazon


great book that 

beer. I'm moving back to the ales and stouts as autumn starts to hit.


----------



## CoastalSprite

A fee for an N95 mask refitting. 
A small notebook and document holders.
An mp3 player for my wonderful dad.


----------



## cmed

This little portable charging device will come in very handy when I'm out venturing the planet in a few weeks.


----------



## Nekomata

Piranha 3D [DVD]
The Woman [DVD]
Akira [UMD]
Energy drink
Lucozade cans x2
1 litre vodka
Milk
Bread
Filter tips
Dr Pepper
Lighters x2

And that's all I bought yesterday I believe~ xD


----------



## Charmander

Lord of the Rings extended edition.

FINALLY!


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Innis & Gunn Rum Finish Beer(3 Bottles)
~ A Bottle Of Appleton Jamaican Rum
~ A Padded Flannel Shirt
~ A Long Sleeve Button Up Shirt
~ 2 Hoodies
~ A Small Duffle Bag
~ A Herb Stash


----------



## Canadian Brotha

4 Bottles of Chimay Blue


----------



## karenw

Milk bottles,oj,dog treats,deodorant,peace lily plant,cereal,cereal bowl which currently has my plant in lol, have no plant pots, doesn't look too bad! Bananas, x2 shirts for my jeans, beetroot.


----------



## Sinatra

A counterclockwise clock


----------



## TryingMara

Manicure.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Magazine and lipsticks.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

E-juice


----------



## Grog

A roasting pan


----------



## miminka

i ♥ this thing


----------



## lisbeth

Today I bought two cups of tea and a train ticket.

Yesterday I bought a very large handbag to carry my laptop in. And some cornish pasties. I really like cornish pasties.


----------



## nml

mardou said:


> i ♥ this thing


I have one of them. makes nice espresso 

a small pile of books from ebay and amazon.


----------



## VeMuñeca

A long black skirt. I'm taking a chemistry lab this semester and they prefer pants. I have to wear skirts because of my religious beliefs. My professor prefers if I wear an ankle length skirt. So I got it and I actually really love it! It's comfy and warm too! :yes


----------



## BeautifulRuin

chinese food


----------



## mike91

2 dare ice coffees a pack of bread rolls


----------



## kirby10

The very lasting thing that i bought was electronic cigarette in Sweden country at http://www.paulsaar.se/ that thing is really helping me to minimize my smoking habit which i am hoping that someday i will stop smoking.


----------



## Kalliber

bag of chips :3


----------



## Nanami

Catherine PS3 and Virtue's Last Reward 3DS


----------



## MrOblivious

Alcohol. I got bourbon whiskey and some beers.


----------



## hexacoda

I bought a bottle of daily vitamins. I figure I don't eat very well and I should make an effort to get some vitamins.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Jackson King V body to use for my Warmoth neck 8)


----------



## misspeachy

A ticket to get home. Woooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ My Medications
~ A Cup Of Tea 
~ A Couple Slices Of Banana Bread
~ 2 Jumbo Donairs
~ 2 Bottles Of Ice Tea
~ A Bottle Of Revelstoke Spiced Whiskey


----------



## foe

$80 of scrub tops and pants (4 sets). Came out to be like $10 each.


----------



## changeme77

A Samsung Chromebook it was the best money I've ever spent!


----------



## TryingMara

Clothes. Went shopping yesterday and bought a few tops.


----------



## Jynxed

Three sprays from bath and body works, three shirts and a camisole from Aeropostale, two jackets from another store, and a twix bar.


----------



## Kalliber

waataah


----------



## twitchy666

*a shirt*

in 2008 because a nice Malaysian girl came to 'the shops' aka 'buying'
which I didn't intend to do, but found a nice Spanish one and she approved it. I won't forget it.

During rehab getting through my recovery phase of understanding clothes, eating, swallowing and reading & writing, needing nurses' help tying up my pyjama bottoms - I have trouble keeping them up, especially when needing a wee, I have torn up a lot of my favourite clothes when I can't contemplate where the hole is to put the head in or arms or waist, turning everything inside-out repeatedly. I rip 'em up and use my teeth

I bought a lot of great American clothes when I had a really good job. Now they're gone.


----------



## Raphael200

A burger and two large packs of fries from Steers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lots Of Books:
~ Dracula
~ Jane Eyre
~ Frankenstein
~ Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde 
~ The Illumination
~ The Autobiography Of Malcolm X
~ The Book Of *******
~ Red Mars 
~ Green Mars

The first 4 came to $15 on sale so I couldn't resist


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have one more mahogany body plank waiting to be used, what the hell..








I'm a sucker for the bound neck/dot inlay combo..


----------



## nml

the one on the right. I'm a coffee guy mainly, just dabbling. This was quite nice though.


----------



## crystaltears

One Piece vol. 1-11 @ the thrift store.


----------



## lisbeth

I impulse-bought some new lipstick. Then I realised it was the exact same shade as one I'd already bought. So that was annoying.

The last _good_, worthwhile purchase I made was tickets for Queens of the Stone Age. Well, ticket, because I'm going alone.


----------



## h00dz




----------



## Nunuc

An Atari 7800.


----------



## boas

Cheese balls and custard creams, and unless a zombie apocalypse ensues, they will be the highlight of my weekend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A bus pass for October


----------



## Kalliber

Candy!


----------



## zonebox

Just came back from the store twenty minutes ago. I got a frozen pizza, and a twelve pack of beer for later tonight


----------



## copper

Half inch drill bit.


----------



## LimePenguin

Milk, eggs, sugar, cocaine, grenades and an AK47


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Yikes...when am I _not_ buying things? The last thing I bought was a pair of heels.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Formula 
I can't remember the last time I bought something for myself.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A couple drinks, 2 jumbo donairs, & a 12 piece wings


----------



## redstar312

Alcoholi! I bought somde 100 proof rum.


----------



## Auroras

A mocha frap.


----------



## sad clown

A pack of parliament 100s.


----------



## cuppy

I bought some textbooks. I am a student~


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Cold medicine


----------



## Charmeleon

Besides gas, my latest purchase in one day includes an EOtech optic, a pair of Wayfarer 2140's and a bunch of AZ Ice Tea's and Clamato's


----------



## Mangosteen31

I spent $500 on amazon last night on a Vita (Walking Dead bundle), 9 games for the Vita, a Vita travel case, a Vita game case, and a memory card for the Vita

Am excited for this arrival in the mail


----------



## leonardess

set of 24 prismacolor pencils. like buttah.


----------



## TryingMara

Gas for my car.


----------



## NorthernWoodlands

Last thing I bought, a bottle of jack headphones and a E cig.


----------



## heyJude

English muffins and makeup remover wipes.


----------



## Mur

A few bottles of powerade


----------



## cuppy

I bought a Jamba Juice smoothie, an orangey one. I'm not quite sure if a fruit smoothie is good for colds (with all the fruit) or bad (since it's..frozen, hehe)


----------



## Kalliber

Bread xD


----------



## Noll

a cup of coffee


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A new cmos battery from ebay for a very old laptop.


----------



## millenniumman75

lunch


----------



## karenw

Bread,toothbrush,2 tops,bathroom cleaner,pegs, hot water bottle,beans,w.u.liquid.


----------



## lov3np3ac3

A bottle of water.


----------



## JitteryJack

Was supposed to be £50-£60, got for £15. Bargain!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

20 piece wings


----------



## max87

A shirt...i think.


----------



## Auroras

Yarn & buttons


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Hair dye!


----------



## Kalliber

candy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An apple crumble muffin


----------



## Nunuc

A Sega Master System


----------



## JitteryJack

Nunuc said:


> A Sega Master System


Oh nice! Sweet nostalgia. I remember a few games for the SMS, I even had an adaptor for the later Mega Drive so I could play my SMS games on it.
















I think I'll have to buy one soon. :yes


----------



## indigojes

A sketch pad and a notebook. I think that counts as interesting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Veggie spring rolls & an apple crumble muffin


----------



## zojirushi

Pills.

NOW Foods Mood Support (with St. John's Wort, 5-HTP, and lots of other stuff), vitamin D3, and vitamin C. Starting a supplement regimen including omega-3s (1000 EPA and 500 DHA per day).


----------



## ravens

A caramel frappuccino


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Cheesecake. It was on sale at the grocery store. I do luvs me some cheescake.


----------



## Noll

juice


----------



## FarFetch

Cafe au Lait from a vending machine! delicious!

(cafe au lait is fancy talk for hot coffee mixed with hot milk and sugar)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 3 Bottles Of Chimay Blue
~ A Bottle Of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey


----------



## chris m

beer or two cranberry plants, it was around 4 months ago.


----------



## licorice




----------



## pup55

Bs vs St Louis Tix. Nov 21st. Sitting row 1 on the glass :boogie


----------



## ericastooge

a candle from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Noca

a set of 3 Ralph Lauren tank top undershirts


----------



## Bigmo

Pizza


----------



## redstar312

2 DVDs, Star Trek 2009 and Star Trek Into Darkness, gifts for someone.


----------



## cuppy

a pumpkin


----------



## twitchy666

Replacement heating element and door hinge for my oven. 

So I can use it to cook food.
Still waiting for any person to give me a hand mounting the door by flipping the inner hinges while I support the door


----------



## Halle J

Paint, a broom, and some primer. Gettin' real cray this weekend ✌


----------



## housebunny

A pizza...


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Mint Mentos & Strawberry Banana Naked smoothie


----------



## foe

Timberland shoes and suspenders from Amazon.
Also gas this morning


----------



## Raphael200

Two kitten collars.


----------



## neverwin

McDonalds
last big purchase was arizer solo vape


----------



## zonebox

Beer and eliquid.


----------



## schitz0skittl3s

MTG Theros Intro deck: Favors from Nyx, and my medication. 
Poppin pills and playin magic lolol.


----------



## redstar312

The stuff to bake a cheesecake.


----------



## Charmander

GTA 5. I wasn't actually expecting to win that ebay bid.


----------



## chris m

Well, if eBay purchases count then it was some water dispensing nipples for chickens....I don't have a chicken.


----------



## Tokztero

Bananas, mayonnaise, cheese, and milk.


----------



## cuppy

A small chrysanthemum plant. It cheers up my room a bit


----------



## Ckg2011

Bottle of Lipton Brisk Ice Tea.


----------



## Pompeii

Box of 48 Screme Eggs. I plan to throw away the rest of my food and just live on Screme Eggs the next few weeks.


----------



## Kalliber

again candy


----------



## SilentLyric

Doritos


----------



## Grog

A boat


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Smuckers Seedless Strawberry Jam
~ Celestial Seasonings Begal Spice Tea
~ Tetley Red Tea


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

A tablet; for my Mom's Christmas present. Well, it's on layaway.


----------



## copper

A roll of city trash bags.


----------



## coeur_brise

burger king breakfast sandwich. Waayyy better than McDonalds


----------



## andyhog

I bought new book called My Cyprus, as I love traveling and reading about it I always buy new books in this series.


----------



## copper

4 X 8 ft x 2 inch foam board.


----------



## AllToAll

An overpriced bra (but it's just so pretty).


----------



## TryingMara

DVDs.


----------



## EternalTime

A few steam games, as far as physical objects the last one I bought would have to be a taco.


----------



## nrelax11

I'm about to buy a flannel shirt at the mall. I get so nervous walking to the store. I feel like I'm walking on a stage and everyone is watching.


----------



## moloko

Charmander said:


> GTA 5. I wasn't actually expecting to win that ebay bid.


How much was it, can you tell?


----------



## Ckg2011

A travel bottle, Sobe Life Water and a bottle of Lipton Tea.


----------



## Emma91

Beyond Two Souls for the PS3.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Some groceries/alcohol.


----------



## mSerenity

A green tea honeydew bubbletea from mall


----------



## Charmander

somename said:


> How much was it, can you tell?


£38, just over £10 off the official price. It was brand new so it was quite a good deal, but I don't normally like buying disks.


----------



## Ckg2011

International Delight vanilla ice coffee.


----------



## laura024

Iced french vanilla coffee


----------



## Aquarius1995

A sandwich lol


----------



## redstar312

Liquor.


----------



## copper

Three boxes of generic brand raisin bran, two tubs of Arm and Hammer Sensitive teeth tooth paste, two sticks of deodorant, two bottles of shampoo, and one brass female garden hose end.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Coffee grounds, crystallized lemon, peppermint tea, lip balm, vitamins, shampoo, conditioner, washing soda (sodium carbonate), and my meds


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## vanilla90

Some motivation... But it doesn't seem to have been delivered in the post yet??



Bawsome said:


>


My eyes decieved me for a minute...


----------



## Auroras

Pumpkins, mocha frap, & banana nut bread.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Orange juice almond milk and salt.


----------



## Bawsome

vanilla90 said:


> Some motivation... But it doesn't seem to have been delivered in the post yet??
> 
> My eyes decieved me for a minute...


What did you think it was?


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A book.


----------



## catcharay

Sunglasses


----------



## Kalliber

American deli


----------



## vela

A programming cable for a scanner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 2 Bottles Of Hoegaarden
~ 2 Bottles Of Leffe Blonde
~ A Mickey Of Gibson's Finest


----------



## pup55

LED flash + Laser for my new 9MM pistol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 6-Pack Of Hoegaarden


----------



## Tinydancer20

My mom bought me Mexican food and fro yo today.
Living large


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Another book.


----------



## Tokztero

2 lbs of bananas
2 lbs of apples
1 bag of chips
Half gallon of milk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 2 Donairs, 1 beef for me, one chicken for my mom
~ A donair poutine


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Pizza and fries about 5 mins ago :teeth WELL it hasn't come yet but in about 30 mins or so OM NOM NOM \(^_^)/


----------



## Northern Lights

I booked a room at a hotel in Bamberg


----------



## vanilla90

A box of condoms, yet another ironic joke to myself.


----------



## Tokztero

Fuel


----------



## e200e

hot pocket


----------



## Bawsome

coffee, 

the girl i was with offered to pay for it but i was all na aw gurl


----------



## TryingMara

Baby clothes.


----------



## Perkins

Black blazer!


----------



## Nunuc

The Roberta Williams Anthology, complete with the big box and manual, 5€. It's extremely rare to find that kind of good deals in Finland, because people tend to know very precisely how much their **** is worth of. They're not like me...a person who might have "accidentally" thrown away their copy of RW Anthology ten years ago, among with "few" other old PC games with cardboard boxes and manuals.


----------



## zomgz

nml said:


> the one on the right. I'm a coffee guy mainly, just dabbling. This was quite nice though.


I'm quite fond of that tea myself. It has nice spices in it, very tasty.

I think the last thing I bought was a new cord for something, I forget what. It was only, like, $5.


----------



## Kalliber

Clothes


----------



## EternalTime

Coffee


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A shirt.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=3029042&pid=1218373621301


----------



## The Last Orphan of Rachel

Barbara Lewalski's biography of John Milton.


----------



## Tokztero

A pepsi and milk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chicago Deep Dish Pizza
~ Prescriptions


----------



## SilentLyric

oreo shake


----------



## Yog369

A phone


----------



## h00dz




----------



## WhatBITW

A new SIM card for my new phone.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Sour patch kids... sooo much sour patch kids!


----------



## mcmuffinme

I was looking for a last minute Halloween costume when I came upon this. I don't have enough money for these kinds of frivolous purchases...and yet.


----------



## diamondheart89

Drugs... from the pharmacy.


----------



## markwalters2

You dun wanna know.


----------



## Kalliber

Wata


----------



## Nekomata

A chicken
Flowers
Two bottles of energy drink
A litre of vodka
Salad


----------



## Nunuc

I've been quite lucky lately. I bought a PAL A (UK) NES from a Finnish auction site, got a North American NTSC NES instead. The guy selling it didn't apparently have a clue, and the only picture of the console was taken from a ****ty angle so nobody realized it was something little better than a UK NES = not many bidders and the price stayed down. I guess you could spot that the plug on the AC adapter is a North American type instead of British, I sure didn't.


----------



## Mike81

A vintage chair!
Ok, I know that sounds exciting, but contain yourself!

No really... It's neat. I just want to find a similar desk to go with it.


----------



## Nonsensical




----------



## Auroras

A blinged-out dog leash :b


----------



## Pike Queen

Two new fish for my aquarium. ^^


----------



## CWe

I don't even remember


----------



## marokji

a ps3 game


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 3 Apple Crumble Muffins
~ Chinese Food


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

A soda on campus yesterday morning


----------



## soliloquy

I don't remember, but I do need to pay the bills. :stu


----------



## housebunny

organic raw milk in a glass bottle. :heart it's so pretty.


----------



## Zack

22 carat gold half sovereign.


----------



## DetachedGirl

cigarettes and some coke(the drink,not the drug!)


----------



## Vuldoc

two moleskine notebooks and thumb tacks.


----------



## miserablecow

A cocktail.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## karenw




----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Scripts
~ A herb stash


----------



## SilentLyric

candy and chips


----------



## Nekomata

1 litre vodka
2 packets of pork chops
2 M&M brownies
2 packets of scones
2 new pairs of glasses
2 bottles of energy drink
2 cans of lucozade
1 bag of Thai Sweet Chilli crisps

That sums it up~


----------



## Koichi

I've been replacing some of the LPs I lent out years ago and never got back. They're much more expensive this time round.


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Nunuc

Game Boy Advance SP from ebay.


----------



## foe

CD, t-shirt, stickers and magnets directly from the guitarist of Fang Island before they took the stage.


----------



## Bawsome

bus ticket


----------



## BTAG

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag.


----------



## typemismatch

chicken


----------



## Emma91

Cigarettes.:cig


----------



## Subject 1

Weight Gainer


----------



## Charmander

Earphones that actually work.


----------



## Nunuc

AV Famicom and three games: Battle City, Hector '87 and Star Soldier.
I decided to be lazy and get that one from Sweden instead of importing from Japan, so the price was little high. The games were pretty cheap, especially the Battle City for 8€, when on ebay the cheapest one is currently 20.30€ + shipping from Japan 3.60€.


----------



## EternalTime

Coffee ^_^


----------



## karenw

Dolman sleeve top for winter
Part cable part stripe navy & beige knitwear


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A new electric razor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A Bus Pass
~ A Pack Of Colts Rum & Wine Mini Cigars


----------



## TheDaffodil

A ticket to a Halloween party.


----------



## JayDivision

A keyboard, finally I'm going to learn to play an musical instrument.


----------



## Pike Queen

A 6-inch buffalo chicken sub on wheat bread with Lay's baked potato chips and a diet coke.


----------



## nrelax11

Just a black dress shirt and black shoes for my new job tomorrow. I'm suppose to just be arranging cloths and restocking, but now I'm nervous because someone mentioned doing cashiering. Not I'm getting hella nervous ugh


----------



## joked35

BEER!


----------



## mixtape

Half price Halloween candy. Gotta get my fill of candy corn and pumpkins!


----------



## cuppy

nrelax11 said:


> Just a black dress shirt and black shoes for my new job tomorrow. I'm suppose to just be arranging cloths and restocking, but now I'm nervous because someone mentioned doing cashiering. Not I'm getting hella nervous ugh


You got the Macy's winter job? Congrats! 

(tell us how it goes later?)
good luck tomorrow


----------



## nrelax11

cuppycake said:


> You got the Macy's winter job? Congrats!
> 
> (tell us how it goes later?)
> good luck tomorrow


Yupp, you remembered  They called me yesterday, interviewed me on the phone, and hired me. It was so unexpected, but I guess it better worrying about having to interview face to face.


----------



## zomgz

32GB White Nexus 5. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## JayDivision

A 12pk of Cherry Dr. Pepper


----------



## foe

Almonds milk and a boat load of Chef Boyardee cans.


----------



## Nekomata

1 litre bottle of vodka x2
Lucozade cans x3
Energy drinks x2
Large bag of Thai Sweet Chilli crisps
Bag of potatoes
A few onions
Flora.

That's all, should have bought some toys too...


----------



## TryingMara

Iced tea and a sandwich.


----------



## typemismatch

I bought some black.


----------



## Charmeleon

German surplus jacket at 15 bucks newish, now I'm ready for winter, I'm a cheap ******* this year


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## FUBAR

I've spent $100 on the Foot Locker online store. I need to look hip to get accepted and make friends. :idea


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Vitamins.


----------



## karenw

Concealer stick
Face powder
Guy liner
Necklace/earrings
Gloves


----------



## Nunuc

Cat food, few energy drinks, painkillers and cream for coffee.


----------



## foe

Small grocery shopping, more like lunch meal shopping.

I got meatball, steak and some Rice-a-roni's.


----------



## Kakumbus

Order online from Vitacost.com:

5x Dynamic Health Lactobacillus Acidophilus Apple And Strawberry -- 16 fl oz
Twinlab Norwegian Cod Liver Oil Cherry -- 12 fl oz
Vitacost Sambucus Ultra Concentrated Black Elderberry Extract Syrup -- 5000 mg serving - 8 fl oz
Twinlab Betaine HCl Caps -- 120 Capsules
2x 5-HTP -- 100 mg - 120 Capsules


----------



## lisbeth

zomgz said:


> 32GB White Nexus 5. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH.


IS IT GOOD

I'm thinking about getting that phone. 16GB though because I'm cheap.


----------



## DarrellLicht

three switchblade knifes.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Blossom hill


----------



## wraith1407

Red Bull


----------



## silent night

I bought two books, Going Home Again by Dennis Bock and Hellgoing: Stories bu Lynn Coady.


----------



## Subject 1




----------



## EternalTime

Hazelnut Latte


----------



## OnlineN0w

New foam inserts, carbon, and bio rings for my turtle tank filter.


----------



## Kalliber

My ID ._.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza


----------



## hasbeenpugged

A Nexus 5, to be delivered on Monday.
:boogie


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

a jeffrey


----------



## zomgz

lisbeth said:


> IS IT GOOD
> 
> I'm thinking about getting that phone. 16GB though because I'm cheap.


I freakin' love it! I know the reviews online say it's not as good as <insert other phone's feature here> but I disagree with most of it. Even the camera is good. Not as good as a DSLR, of course, but for a phone it's pretty damn good. I haven't had any trouble with the battery life, contrary to most reviews (I guess they use their phone non-stop to watch Netflix and play games). If you're using it normally you won't have any trouble. I literally only have to charge it once every other day. The speed is magnificent. Even when it slows down on rare occasions, you can see it catching up right away. You can tell it has a lot of power under the hood. Every game I've put on it works perfectly fine, even the graphically intense one's.

Anyway, that's my block of text for the day. I highly recommend this phone, especially for the price. It's off-contract so you can get hooked up with any GSM carrier. Just order a SIM card on eBay for $1.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Coffee


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Orange juice, eggs, cereal, tea, coffee, and a big bag of brown rice.


----------



## BillDauterive

Call of Duty: Ghosts for the PC on Ebay for only $42.50. Hoping the key hasn't been used up.

Waiting for it to come.


----------



## jtb3485

A couple microwaveable soups for work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spicebox Whiskey & Innis & Gunn Beer


----------



## copper

Chicken, cheese, broccoli pasty. The bakery down by the canal makes good pasties.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Hobbies: Nail polish, razor blades
Intake: diet pills, coke zero.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*What is the last thing you bought?*

- Donairs


----------



## blue2

fossil fuel...so technically I bought a dinosaur...lol..sorry im easily amused


----------



## Stormclouds

A carrier for my 2 cats.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Had to buy a pack of pens on campus.


----------



## copper

$44 worth of gasoline for my truck and a roll of city trash bags.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

$1.00 bag of choco fudge cookies at dollar tree


----------



## OUT CAST

pack of Newport 100s lmao...which is always a mission for me cause the cashier like stares you down then ask for an ID


----------



## Idontgetit

^ Nice avatar dude! Monster schwarma chicken wrap


----------



## cloud90

PS4
Lunch at work
1/8th of Weed


----------



## foe

Gas


----------



## rosecolored

gel


----------



## Salvador Dali

Xbox One with two games and an extra controller for £605. They will all be arriving for me in the post sometime tomorrow.

Next week when the PS4 is released here in the UK, I will be spending £555 for the console, 3 games and an extra controller.

£1,160 spent on video games. Actually, it's £1,330 ($2,149) if I include the other video games I brought this month...
Oh god, I'm going to die alone and homeless! :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Appleton Jamaica Rum


----------



## jtb3485

Added money to my fanduel account.


----------



## Ckg2011

McDonald's #5 Breakfast.


----------



## AceEmoKid

bellejar said:


> I bought a Doctor Who tshirt... but um.
> http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy136/plathbby/IMG_2229_zpsc83770af.jpg


:lol Hey, that's actually not bad. Could be a fashion statement on its own.


----------



## DarrellLicht

bought this with my ebay profits.


----------



## Bawsome

Ha.. ah aa ha ha.... ha HAHA HA HA HA HAHAHAA!


----------



## housebunny

large fries from zips with tarter sauce and fry sauce


----------



## jabberwalk

Beef Jerky


----------



## VinBZ

Pizza, and it was awesome!


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Cookies from the persian store across the street.
Feeling adventurous.


----------



## Bawsome

New shoes, I really dont normally go for brown but i decided that it would be a good choice.


----------



## BillDauterive

Laptop on Ebay.


----------



## renegade disaster

shutter island and eternal sunshine of the spotless mind on dvd, £1.50 each from the charity shop.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Whole Wheat Spaghetti
- Honey
- Vanilla Rooibos Tea
- Strawberry Jam
- Socks
- Shampoo


----------



## MermaidHair

The Disney store is having a sale so I bought these:



















I'm still mentally 5 years old, basically.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## housebunny

a pie


----------



## karenw

A baby soother blanket for a baby with a matching rattle


----------



## crimeclub

Bawsome said:


> New shoes, I really dont normally go for brown but i decided that it would be a good choice.


Those shoes are bad, and awesome. They're...bawsome!


----------



## Idontgetit

20 boneless chicken wings from Boston Pizza.


----------



## Freiheit

A ring for myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza 73


----------



## venom94

A Calvin Klein cardigan


----------



## renegade disaster

in a half price black friday sale.


----------



## mezzoforte

Purple lingerie :heart
And tempted to buy something else~


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## crazyj77

a kiss mug for a Christmas present


----------



## Nunuc

Sons of Abraham DLC + the new unit and song packs for Crusader Kings II.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

A lighter


----------



## TheSeeker

A 5QT jug of Quaker State 5W30 High Mileage motor oil


----------



## cuppy

Bubble Tea


----------



## KelsKels

A meat lovers pizza with 3 cheese stuffed crust from pizza hut. Mmmmm.


----------



## ApathyDivine

chocolate coated pretzels and a diet coke


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken chow mein


----------



## Jcgrey

Beer


----------



## Charmeleon

2 pairs of skinny jeans, a bipod & tripod along with some camera gear, an ar15 upper and optics and 1 terabyte seagate external hdd.


----------



## diamondheart89

A cardigan, shirt, and boots.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5.6 Gallons of gas and a month worth of groceries from Winco.

I forgot a lot of stuff I was planning on buying because I was having a panic attack the whole time I was in the store, because everyone was giving me dirty looks.


----------



## renegade disaster

20 marlboro red
1 theakstons green goblin cider (some other ciders too,can't remember the names of them)
£15 itunes voucher


----------



## Euripides

Well...beer? I think it was beer. It's probably beer. It's all gone now though. Brb. Going out for beers.


----------



## yummyfunnybones

Gingerbread M & M's. Yum!


----------



## cuppy

^I had mint m&m's the other day!


----------



## dkarazhov

35 litres of petrol.


----------



## badgerparty

a CD off Amazon


----------



## Kalliber

Bread


----------



## markwalters2

Lubricant


----------



## Tangerine

A large chili at Wendy's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Toilet Paper
~ Aftershave
~ Toothpaste
~ Dish Soap


----------



## Mur

Delicious


----------



## JustThisGuy

Alice: Madness Returns (Ultimate Edition)/American McGee's Alice


----------



## Ganos Lal

Fish and chips for dinner


----------



## nightheron

A song on iTunes


----------



## copper

2 gallon of gas to run the snowblower.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Protein bar


----------



## ChrisSAS

Coke zero....

yes, i'm addicted LOL


----------



## zonebox

8 24oz Busch light beers, for about $7.00..

For tonight, I shall drink with my broseph over skype.


----------



## vinylman

A walking dead calender and a dunder mifflin worlds best boss coffee mug, newbury comics is a great store


----------



## lockS

A big mac


----------



## MaggieLynn

The last thing I bought was a CD.:clap


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Cigarettes


----------



## Billius

Blue Stratos cologne


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

A can of Pepsi.


----------



## Pompeii

Four bags of Calbee Snapea Crisps. Obsessed.


----------



## AndyD1

Some diesel and a scratch card, didn't win


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Rocklover639

Ear drops for my dog, a video game and a phone charger.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

another protein bar. Theyre only 1.00 dollar at Big Lots.


----------



## Noca

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=c965618e3099ef806da6258350f5273aen02

This cordless phone set.


----------



## myersljennifer

Groceries.


----------



## lisbeth

A Samsung Galaxy S3 at a criminally low price, and this skirt:


----------



## copper

Herb tea, box of Turvia, couple boxes of rice chex cereal, three containers of almond milk, couple boxes of soda crackers, three packages of sharp cheddar slices, 4 cans of black olives, couple package of popping corn, three loaves of 12 grain bread, package of AA batteries. Didn't need veggies due to still having a few packs of frozen veggies in the freezer and I got a deliver of pears and apples from my brother for xmas.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I can't say..it was for the secret santa thing

Before that though I bought a pair of pants and a sweater.


----------



## DarrellLicht

100g of caapi vine... Gonna expand my consciousness, yo..


----------



## ericj

I eat out too much... Lunch yesterday? At least 9/10 entries are dining out.

Before that, a limited-edition Benchmade 707.


----------



## renegade disaster

3x1litre cartons of lactofree milk. £3.


----------



## biscoto

and some other stuff.


----------



## Mur

Delicious


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lunch at Boston Pizza


----------



## Kalliber

Candy :3


----------



## Ckg2011

Lipton Brisk Iced Tea.


----------



## Charmeleon

12 gallons of regular unleaded fuel.


----------



## cuppy

I got this caramel cocoa thingy at the school cafe


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

Revlon just bitten lip stain and balm.
Victoria secret mango temptation frangrance mist.


----------



## Nunuc

Two games from Steam yesterday. Post Mortem: one must die, can't remember what the other game was.

edit. Apparently it was just the Post Mortem, no other games.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Notus said:


> Delicious


Is that sesame chicken?


----------



## Mur

CopadoMexicano said:


> Is that sesame chicken?


Close, it's actually General Tso's chicken.


----------



## sad vlad

A cellphone for my sister. Ginger bread for myself


----------



## eveningbat

Nail enamel. (Soft red color).


----------



## ericj

$33.21 worth of electricity from PSE.


----------



## Kalliber

Takis


----------



## hasbeenpugged

A nice sweater from north face, that's fluffy inside.


----------



## eveningbat

hasbeenpugged said:


> A nice sweater from north face, that's fluffy inside.


I like soft and fluffy things


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Dog Treats.


----------



## 000XXX000

christmas lights, creamer, milk, coke, bourbon


----------



## foe

Christmas gift for younger brother.
Christmas gift for Secret Santa at work.

I need to get something for the folks at my other workplace.


----------



## foe

I also got a haircut.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

An Anderson Silva T shirt and cab fare.


----------



## heyJude

Skullcandy Crusher Headphones. My xmas gift to my bf!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Veggie spring rolls


----------



## VinBZ

Some Ritz crackers and Oreos. Yeah I"m a student, I buy a lot of junk food.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Marc Anthony 2nd Day Clear Dry Shampoo
~ Aubrey Men's Stock North Woods After Shave Balm 
*


----------



## MCHB

"Thou shall not crash!"​


----------



## tennislover84

Oh that's cool.  I've got a really tiny remote controlled helicopter that I've still never flown, lol. I'd forgotten about it until I saw that pic.

The last thing I bought was a card for someone. Not really very interesting.


----------



## Charmeleon

Howard Leight Impact Sport electronic earmuffs, there freakin awesome but don't fit my head all the way fuuuk.


----------



## Citrine

Now I just need to find time to learn how to play it.....which I don't know when that will be....was such a good deal though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

^ Is that a Les Paul? Nice!

I bought these cans at Staples. Really nice price, and the sound is phenomenal. I tested all the headphones, and this seemed a better buy than Beats by Dr Dre.


----------



## Vuldoc

nail clippers


----------



## prettyful

makeup


----------



## Boriya

Season 2 of Game of Thrones. Should of got season 3 as well, since I ended up finishing the whole thing in one day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

NGK Iridium spark plugs.


----------



## karenw

Coffee with hot chocolate mixed, yum.
Christmas Pudding/Elmlea
Xmas tv guide
Lemonade
Strawberry Milk Shake


----------



## Tokztero

Roasted Almonds 
Chicken nuggets
Ham


----------



## UltraShy

gasoline


----------



## AceEmoKid

An adult-small white t-shirt and a black medium tip fabric marker. Thinking of something cool to draw on the shirt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Cinnamon Toast Waffles
~ Vanilla Icing
~ Syrup
~ Seedless Strawberry Jam
~ Jack Daniels(200ml)


----------



## mdiada

Cadbury milk chocolate candy bar


----------



## karenw

Dog food, toiletries.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Gochujang.


----------



## remusny

I'm broke...not much... When I dye I want my organs to go to people that really need them, not a shy guy who stays in from of the pc all day.I feel like this is the only right thing to do. At least this way maybe I will be remembered by someone and meant something for him.


----------



## TheLonelyGhost

Alcohol is usually the last thing I bought.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ravens

Food. The last thing for myself was a shirt.


----------



## DottedLine

Sushi. It was very enjoyable too.


----------



## lulu b

2 books : Haruki Murakami -What I talk about when I talk about running and Keith Richards - Life (xmas presents to myself )


----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## ericj

BLT on wheat, pepper jack, spinach, bell peppers, onions, yellow peppers, plenty of olives, oil & vinegar, and pepper with "garden salsa" Sun Chips and a bottle of water at Subway.


----------



## Crisigv

WeatherTech Digital Floor Liners, I hope they're as good as everyone says they are.


----------



## cuppy

Something like this. I like sweet things ^_^


----------



## Bratchny

My virginity, jk. I bought some points on NBA 2k14. I'm obviously not a nerd.


----------



## mattmc

You're heart.

But you forgot and I lost the receipt.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

The band of brothers box set


----------



## LeeMann

4 big (really huge) donuts.



Bratchny said:


> My virginity, jk. I bought some points on NBA 2k14. I'm obviously not a nerd.


Yeah, the word nerd is not enough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza


----------



## TenYears

An airsoft assault rifle and 10,000 rounds of ammo for my son.


----------



## Zack

Some sparkling mineral water.


----------



## karenw

Lemon cheesecake


----------



## wine1345

I bought hookah
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hookah


----------



## Itta

Hot chocolate


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Went out for green tea soy lattes this morning.


----------



## Kusari

Coffee


----------



## thisismeyo

a candle


----------



## MCHB

Impulse buy. :clap


----------



## Kalliber

Gum!! XD


----------



## Mur

Treats


----------



## ineverwipe

Pokemon Y lol


----------



## Noca

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## AceEmoKid

Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. Only been playing an hour and I already like it a lot. Incomparable to Phantom Hourglass. Phantom Hourglass was probably the worst handheld Zelda game, let alone Zelda game period, I have ever played. I think I've broken even with this one.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Off of Amazon, a Phillips Norelco Beard Trimmer with Vacuum :boogie


(I need a life :sigh )


----------



## Dunban

The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds for the 3DS


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

A few apps for my phone


----------



## hasbeenpugged

An wine aerator


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

A beer when I was out at a bar.


----------



## copper

Roll of city trash bags this morning from the convenience store down the road form me.


----------



## lockS

Chocolates :b


----------



## karenw

Part baked baguettes 
Crisps


----------



## tehuti88

A new 64GB flash drive to replace my current 32GB, and a stylus which I hope to use on a "certified refurbished" Kindle Touch that should be shipping soon. :blush Hope the thing works, I feel weird buying "used" electronics but it has more memory than a new Paperwhite.


----------



## Tabris

32GB USB USB Drive, Intel i7 4770k, AOC 24" 144Hz monitor, Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5.


----------



## Kalliber

Watterrrss


----------



## athousandyears

A whole bunch of movies and books and clothes... I got a lot of Amazon gift cards for Christmas lol. I have a lot of family, but the only time they seem to care about me is during the holidays .


----------



## Pierre1

A ready meal, eggs, chicken sandwich filling and a pillow. - bought today


----------



## foe

I bought stuff with my gift cards.

Target - Alarm clock and a set of 3 microwave-safe glass containers.
Grocery store - 10 cans of Chef Boyardee, 5 cans of soup and 2 cases of soda in cans.
American Express gift card - Gas

I needed that alarm clock because my cell phone's alarm doesn't work all the time. Or maybe I just overslept it. And those can food should last me two weeks of lunch at work.


----------



## Still Waters

Treated myself to some new makeup today!


----------



## Charmander

Concealer. My old stick clearly grew a tiny pair of legs and ran away because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 4 Bottles Of Chimay Blue
~ Wisers Whiskey(250ml)


----------



## Mur

A half gallon of milk.


----------



## karenw

Mr Kipling cakes


----------



## JH1983

$19 in gas and a $1 local newspaper.


----------



## ravens

Got myself a new mouse today as a Christmas present. Also treated myself to some ice cream. Got some Ben & Jerry's Ron Burgundy's Scotchy Scotch Scotch.


----------



## Tokztero

Panda Express.


----------



## To22

I ran to the store to get two bottles. So good.


----------



## rosetintmyworld7

I purchased a watch and a t-shirt with my gift cards. Nothing too terribly exciting.


----------



## TryingMara

train ticket


----------



## karenw

Blk cut out belt, 2 scarves, navy lace print leggings.


----------



## ineverwipe

A Raspberry Pi


----------



## Defender

Since TracFone came out with a line of cheap, Android powered Smart phones I had to get one. I'm a loyal tracfone user and like having no contract and paying as much as I need for what I use and nothing more. I'm not a huge phone talker either....I like texting though.

Currently I have an LG840G from TracFone and it is a damn good one...works great. It is kinda of a smart phone, but the interface is nothing as good as Android or whatever is on the IPhone. It has a touch screen that is great, but... Tracfone has pure Android smart phones for under a 100 bucks and I lik eto upload pics on the fly to my blog and the Android will make it a lot easier fo rme to do that.

So what I ended up getting is a ZTE Valet, Android 4.1 "Jellybean" powered smart phone and 200 minute phone service card that triples to 600 minutes......for 79 dollars.

To me it's a steal....and a wise upgrade. 

I mean this phone is no Iphone of Galaxy S5 or WTF they have now, but it is a pure smart phone and is Android powered....best of all...I payed 79 dollars.....not 300 to 500.

It's all the phone I need.....actully way to much, but oh well.


----------



## LDS

A book of Joel-Peter Witkin photographs. A Christmas present to myself


----------



## Tokztero

NZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Controller


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A hair cut. :afr


----------



## Boring Loser

Lemon scented Clorox wipes, cat litter, 2 cans of Rotel tomatoes, and a 30 roll pack of dollar general brand toilet paper.


----------



## Pompeii

I bought a Yonanas. No, I don't know why I bought it either.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Pompeii said:


> I bought a Yonanas. No, I don't know why I bought it either.


Had to look that one up.

Hope you're having fun with it all the same.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 Jumbo Donairs


----------



## Salvador Dali

Harley Quinn #1 comic


----------



## AceEmoKid

Grande iced caramel machiato from Starbucks.


----------



## joked35

40 oz


----------



## Charmander

A Harry Potter necklacy thing. I got too involved in a totally unnecessary ebay bidding war. :b


----------



## Hersheyfan98

St Ives lotion . Makes my skin soooo soft!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 bottles of Minute Maid orange juice & Immodium


----------



## ineverwipe

About 140 bucks worth of groceries


----------



## karenw

Red swing duffle coat.


----------



## apx24

Some margarine and a packet of crisps


----------



## AceEmoKid

A dish of curry mixed vegetables (bok choy and broccoli as it turned out), tofu, and white rice. I don't really like tofu but it was the only vegetarian dish on the menu at the place my family and I went to for lunch.


----------



## na0mi

Chocolate peppermint ice cream.


----------



## sacrosanct

Philosophy body washes :>


----------



## Citrine

Mini harmonica necklace


----------



## Monsieur

A plate of crispy chicken, oh yeah!


----------



## pati

Plane ticket to Puerto Rico.


----------



## ltrain

A jar of multivitamins. Boring I know


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Gas for my car.


----------



## osnapitscarie

A turquoise nail polish, 2 lipsticks, and a bag of Kit kat minis


----------



## Mochyn

missamanda said:


> Plane ticket to Puerto Rico.


Soo jealous :mum

I bought work trousers. they ain't getting me to Puerto Rico any time soon :cry


----------



## konqz

Groceries. 

Excluding groceries, an external hard drive.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Beer. Which was promptly consumed.


----------



## Vuldoc

Bubble wrap and Styrofoam peanuts. Unless you count paying for sending a package as buying it.


----------



## AndyD1

A Sausage Roll


----------



## Amphoteric

Beer and cigarettes.

:cig


----------



## JH1983

Weightlifting chalk.


----------



## copper

Two 5 gallon bottles of water.


----------



## millenniumman75

3/4 lb Buffalo chicken dip
bag of Doritos
Package of Broccoli/Cheese/Rice casserole
two pound bag of frozen tropical fruit (I went to the store to redeem my free coupon - I saved $3.29!)


----------



## TenYears

Two hoodies. To hide in for when I have to step out of my apartment.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

my grave place in advance


----------



## PsyKat

Some red shoes for my little red riding hood cosplay in July


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Cigarettes


----------



## Bawsome

And it is the most beautiful thing i have ever laid my ears upon......
♪DINGA DING DIN DING DONG DINGA DIN DING DINGA DINGA DINGA DO♪


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 Packs Of


----------



## shelbster18

I bought some Cadbury roast almond milk chocolate bars. They were $4 for three of them. ^_^


----------



## ineverwipe

Cigarettes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A chicken sandwich at work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 200ml of Appleton Jamaica Rum
~ A half ounce of herb


----------



## drNYster

An Inzer belt. xD


----------



## JH1983

Two dozen eggs, bananas, three pounds of chicken breast and a gallon of 2% milk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wisers Whiskey 200ml


----------



## ineverwipe

A half ounce of Ak-47 lol


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Mousey9

A couple button up shirts or button down? not sure what's the difference and 3 games for less than $10 each which I will likely not touch for a few months due to a huge backlog. I feel like more of a hoarder than a gamer at this point.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Five pieces of siomai


----------



## diamondheart89

organic dip

eugh.


----------



## shiningknight

Deodorant.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Cigarettes again.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

ineverwipe said:


> A half ounce of Ak-47 lol


Is that the synthetic?


----------



## lastofthekews

Fish, chips and a battered sausage from the best chippy in the world (imo :b ).


----------



## ineverwipe

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Is that the synthetic?


Eww no lol real buds


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

ineverwipe said:


> Eww no lol real buds


Ok I know what strain you're talking about now lol. This guy I know in Alabama was telling me recently there was some new spice called AK-47, but makes sense it being mary jane.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Monster Energy drink


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Tripple cheeseburger and 10inch ham pizza OM NOM NOM :yes


----------



## Moonchild23

Gasoline for Stanley the Trusty Steed.


----------



## Consider

marlboro 27's and orange juice
the devils breakfast


----------



## ourwater

Apple TV








Sharp Aquos 70" 4K Ultra HD 120Hz Smart 3D LED TV (LC70UD1U)


----------



## zonebox

18 beers, and it was actually quite an ordeal.

Where I live there is a lot of traffic, and it is sort of annoying to go anywhere because you always have people cutting you off, not using their blinkers, stopping for no apparent reason, and so on. In Florida, you have a lot of people from different states that have their own rules, so it makes it even more of a PITA.

First stop was a grocery store known as Publix, when I entered all of the lights were dim.. a greeter informed me there was a power surge, and all refrigerated items were closed off. So, I had to go somewhere else.

We have plenty of stores that sell beer here, but most of them don't know how to properly store it, and it tastes like crap so I have four places to purchase it. The next one was about another fifteen minutes away.

So, I enter another store called Save a Lot. They usually have fast turn over of beer, and it tastes good  So, I grabbed my beer.. and there was a line that stretched on for about 30 feet, no kidding. I waited patiently, as I became the third person in line they opened another register. I decided to stick it out, and when I finally had my items scanned, my debit card would not be read. I tried to manually enter the number, but it did not work. I looked behind me and it was obvious other people decided to hold it out in the line as well, so I just told the cashier to forget about it, and apologized.. then walked out of the store.

So, I walked across the rather large parking lot, then a busy road, to a pharmacy store known as Walgreens. I got my beer, a 2 liter, some chips, and a slim jim. Unfortunately, they only carry 18 packs of my beer, nothing smaller.. so I got the 18 pack. When the cashier scanned the items, the total came to $24.. which was a bit much, I said that it seemed to be wrong, the look she gave me was one of extreme hatred. She demanded me to enter my phone number on the little terminal, for my "savings" card it came to $18. I just paid it, and went on my way.

Then I had to walk back to my car, carrying an 18 pack.. I felt like such a loser, I knew people were looking at that "bum" carrying his beer across a street, through a parking lot.

So yeah, my last purchase was an 18 pack of beer (I was so frazzled by that point, I bought the regular not my preferred light), chips, a 2 liter of soda, and a slim jim.


----------



## burgerchuckie

FunkyMonkey said:


> Tripple cheeseburger and 10inch ham pizza OM NOM NOM :yes


Ok I'm hungry now :lol


----------



## Ckg2011

Two Cappuccinos 

Johnsonville Wrapped Brat

Cereal 

Two Gatorades 

Lotion 

Pasta & Rice In A Bag


----------



## Mousey9

I bought a "unisex" black capri sweatpants. They're tighter than I thought, and while I comfortably wear it as I type this, I start questioning my masculinity.


----------



## Keetybwoy

Ciggarettes.


----------



## rosecolored

Hair product
Toothpaste
White chocolate kit kat
Water


----------



## NomadicWonder

A book called The 48 Laws of Power.

It's an awesome read.


----------



## Mur




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Paid for dinner on a date last night, it was only like $20. Local diners are the best.


----------



## ineverwipe

1 carton of camel filters
6 packs of marb edge


----------



## TenYears

A case of cheap malt liquor and a two dollar (edit: hooker). Not in that order. I need some form of escape, and that's apparently it. Once again. FML.


----------



## inerameia

Pizza stuffed pretzel


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Electricity, black riding boots.


----------



## JH1983

Bananas.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Milk

Cereal

Tank of gas for vehicle


----------



## ourwater

ASHL W276-10 ELLENTON by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater

Replacement 12" NSD Driver (SVS)

This will replace one of my damaged Crystal Acoustics THX 12" drivers. I will unbridge a mono amplifier from another Crystal Acoustics THX 12" that is in the front pair (beside the SVS PB13 Ultra) to use on the repaired subwoofer.


----------



## XnatashaX

Some pink velvet hangers for the girls

Some black velvet hangers for myself.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Music CD's
Transformer by Lou Reed
Chelsea Girl by Nico
Anastasis by Dead Can Dance

I am so addicted to buying and collecting music


----------



## crystaltears

2 winter boots ($5 each!) at Bluenotes

a tank top ($5) at H&M.

I love it when there's cheap deals at the mall ;D


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sailor Jerry's Rum


----------



## Safebox

A can of Monster


----------



## czersalad19

A Purolator Oil Filter 
&
5qts of Mobil 1 10w-40 Oil


----------



## TryingMara

Lottery tickets.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

A new watch, chewing gum.


----------



## eyes roll tears

choco ice cream


----------



## diamondheart89

Water, chex mix, gum


----------



## farfegnugen

I bought a book for a friend.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Some whole grain bread and breaded chicken breasts.


----------



## drNYster

Full tank of gas for my Benzo. xD That feel when full tank of gas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Club Blackberry Whiskey


----------



## londonromance

I bought a new shirt and necklace and it made me feel really great about myself to wear it today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Six Pack Of Hoegaarden


----------



## sanspants08

Canadian Brotha said:


> A Six Pack Of Hoegaarden


Good taste. I ran across a few of these in Germany and am thinking of emigrating.


----------



## apx24

A whole roast chicken, 4 triple chocolate muffins, 2 packs of chocolate digestives and a pint of semi-skimmed milk


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

whisky and I think a cab ride.


----------



## misspeachy

Choc


----------



## MsFatBooty

double martini last night, ahh don't remind me of it


----------



## mattmc

Trying to buy less movies this year but I had some monies on my Amazon gift card account.


----------



## JustThisGuy

2 Mega Million easy picks, 1 Powerball easy pick, and 3 Goin' Nuts scratch offs. Come on, probable causility, aka luck!


----------



## AceEmoKid

A sandwich (white bread, mayo, cheddar cheese, lettuce, and bell peppers in substitute for the avocado they ran out of), chips, and a mochaccino. Wow. I'm eating healthy, aren't I...


----------



## Barette

These boots! I got them for $34, originally $120! They're actually $130 at Nordstrom's right now! I did want them in black, but they only had my size in brown still.


----------



## Onimaru

An ultimate breakfast sandwich :T


----------



## jim11

Dehumidifier


----------



## Yer Blues

Computer case and power supply.


----------



## Peyote

A Zippo lighter for my dad. Got another one for myself as well.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I printed 2 papers at the library yesterday for 30 cents.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Mochaccino.


----------



## Blue Dino

Flashing led collar for my lab.


----------



## shortcake

I bought some friday the 13th tees to reward myself for clearing out some of my wardrobe :V


----------



## Dissonance

your mum.


----------



## sad vlad

Vitamin C!


----------



## JH1983

A gallon of milk.


----------



## catsan

Groceries


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Some carrots, grapefruit and sunflower seeds. Better not mess with me son, I'm a crazy SOB.


----------



## TryingMara

Gas for my car.


----------



## rdrr

candy, soda and a card for me mum's bday.


----------



## Kyle6983

A flagoon sack of the cheapest fine wine I could find


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 4-Pack of Molson Canadian & Sailor Jerry's Rum


----------



## Canucklehead

A fitbit


----------



## shortcake

Mothers Day present :3


----------



## redstar312

Double whopper with bacon and cheese, large fries, large coke.


----------



## Grog

Groceries 

Have a massive list of needs slowly building up while waiting for courage to go and get .


----------



## tearsforfears

A bus ticket.


----------



## c224

chocolateeee


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Tin Milk
~ Oatmeal Cream Pies
~ AAA Batteries
~ Garbage Bags


----------



## Anarchy

An iced tea, batteries, and chocolates.


----------



## rikkie

A My Chemical Romance shirt


----------



## Tangerine

Shoes for my bf's birthday!


----------



## AceEmoKid

An avocado. It was watery when I sliced it open, and the seed was particularly resistant to its residential removal. My tongue is tingly. I am slightly allergic to avocados, yet I can't bring myself to vanquish the delicious fruit from my life. It is a poisonous love. Avocados are also potentially very healthy; they are high in potassium and protein, which is something I sorely lack in my diet otherwise.


----------



## sad vlad

Cream biscuits.  Nom nom nom.


----------



## Kascheritt

Buttons are so hard, I can't... omg ;/ xD


----------



## Ladysoul

Justin beibers new movie


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

I just wanted to order an exercise book for Linear Algebra, but somehow I ended up ordering the first season of Breaking Bad as well.


----------



## slyfox

groceries - swiss cheese, blueberry juice, frozen mussels, beef hotdogs, pork hotdogs, and potato hotdog buns. Wasn't just for me


----------



## oood

A dr who scarf


----------



## lunarc

A crazy good burger. Maan I've been on a crazy diet. Eating so many carbs and fat and calories and milkshake and I don't currr if the other customers felt awkward with me jizzin' whilst eating my meal. It was soo good.


----------



## JH1983

Extra virgin olive oil
1/2 pound of turkey
Three jalapenos
An orange pepper
A dozen eggs
Two vanilla Greek yogurts


----------



## Canucklehead

Gas


----------



## diamondheart89

Sugar Scrub


----------



## Tangerine

prescription


----------



## Spindrift

Milk.

*LIVING ON THE EDGE!!!*


----------



## TotoroLisa

A whole lot of hygiene products from Superdrug


----------



## Agalychnis

6 packets of chewing gum and a packet of mixed carrot seeds, and pens.


----------



## Priapus

chicken ceasar wrap from Target


----------



## UltraShy

groceries at Aldi.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

PS4 with a game and some new specs. Spent nearly a grand in a day. :|


----------



## slyfox

A fish dinner to go from a restaurant


----------



## AceEmoKid

Salád and biér of the root.


----------



## kilgoretrout

An expensive sweater that I can wear two different ways but realized later it doesn't even have any pockets. WHY.


----------



## low

Unlimited broadband and a phone line. £80 for the year total. Rather pleased with myself.


----------



## Priapus

kilgoretrout said:


> An expensive sweater that I can wear two different ways but realized later it doesn't even have any pockets. WHY.


since when do sweaters have pockets?


----------



## falah21

The last thing I bought was a book 2 . Well, actaully 2 books. Evermore and The Sight.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Butterscotch ice-cream for lunch -.-


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Two redbulls . Looks just like this , with waterdrops and all ..


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

An Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jack Daniels, 200ml


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A new mouse for my laptop.


----------



## MajorGravy

coffee (college student) O.O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pancake mix & syrup


----------



## copper

Two whole chickens which I am cooking now. Also bought three quarts of frozen yogurt, two bags of Macitosh apples, two frozen Freschetta pizzas. Everyone of those items were on sale this week.


----------



## Tokztero

Shoes for work.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## EndlessBlu

A slab of murder coated with industrial condiment slime #4 between two hamburger buns harvested from old yoga mats.


----------



## DubnRun

A ticket to Japs eye island


----------



## Kascheritt

Pre-ordered Child of Light.


----------



## SuperSky

Glad wrap and milk.


----------



## lunarc

KFC.


----------



## slyfox

Groceries


----------



## KaitlynRose

PSVita, P4G, 999:VLR and DR:THH


----------



## TheAnguishedOne

Heh...

2x Asus R9 270 2GB GDDR5 GPU's

Looking to get the remaining components for a mining rig, which will later be converted into a normal desktop.

An Antminer U2

Looking to buy some Gridseed Miners. 

Yes, all for Cryptocurrency mining. Bitcoin, Litecoin, maybe Vertcoin.


----------



## TryingMara

Cough drops.


----------



## ineverwipe

An Xbox One and Titanfall. Still have yet to play it lol


----------



## lexx

Earphones, cannot live without


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The legend of Zelda a link between worlds


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*What is the last thing you bought?*

Toilet paper, deoderant, AAA batteries


----------



## slyfox

Groceries and reading glasses. My eyesight is pretty good but I wanted them to examine rocks closer that I'm carving.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

An ancient coin.


----------



## lunarc

A single cigarette. I don't even smoke. I'm just feeling really anxious for no apparent reason and felt I just needed it.


----------



## xBanshee

I bought pizza tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seagram's VO Whiskey


----------



## Jeannie24

Tobacco and cheap wine. All class.


----------



## AceEmoKid

A little cup of carrots and celery.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A venti iced white mocha. I was feeling a bit hipster at the moment.


----------



## Marko3

milk, fish and peanuts...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

4 carrot muffins from Mc'D's. Their muffins are quite good


----------



## kilgoretrout

With my own money? Probably a sandwich at school and it wasn't even tasty. **** life.


----------



## copper

5 pound bag of pistachios, 5 lbs of Cashews, 5 lbs of sugar free dark chocolate covered almonds, and 6 12 ounce packages sugar free milk chocolate pecan clusters from nuts.com.

Also today, bought a pasty for lunch from the grocery store up the street from my house.


----------



## oood

Jar of honey


----------



## shelbster18

Two pairs of shorts (one pair is like a neon or minty green color and the other is a baby blue color), a leopard print bra (I have the hardest time finding a bra that fits me so I got a 34B and it fits fine...I think the 32A was a little small), and a Twix bar.


----------



## vanishingpt

Frappuccino because it was happy hour at Starbucks. So tempting to get it every day now just because it's 50% off!


----------



## Ckg2011

Gatorade from Dollar General.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Sold a guitar for $400. cash. Spent the first 110. on a 3/4 tank of gas, new rubber floor mats for my truck (the stock carpeted ones were really looking sad), I saw some black fuzzy dice I picked up while I was there. 

Now I have a official '******* truck' interior aesthetic; Maltese cross rubber mats, skull shift knob, black fuzzy dice, Barefoot pedal for the accelerator.. I guess now I need a convoy duck for the hood.. I could get seat covers, but decided against it for some reason..


----------



## Steve French

Had a thought I might pass out. Went to the store, bought a coke and a bag of skittles to bring my blood sugar up. I soldiered on.


----------



## AceEmoKid

6 jumbo bags of miscellaneous chips and a coffee. I'm trying to get rid of the rest of my $600 in meal plan money (which unfortunately cannot be reimbursed). I know there is some event where you can donate to the homeless on campus, but I'm not sure where it is. I'll probably use the rest of my money on that.


----------



## Chrissie4

Awesome skinny jeans which cost $100!


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Choclate, cola and energy drinks.. mondays...


----------



## matte




----------



## zonebox

Beer.. 

Otherwise I got a Acer 720c chromebook  I promptly installed Ubuntu after I opened the box.

I'm pretty impressed, I ran an older version of World of Warcraft on a private server, and it was hitting 40 fps.


----------



## slyfox

Water, Pepsi, 3 packs of ramen noodles, and a pack of hotdog buns. I actually got a little over $0.60 back because the cans I returned today covered more than the cost


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shampoo


----------



## Freyja

A gorgeous black pleated knee-length skirt, a pair of low-heeled sandals and a pair of ballet flats. Bought online, everything fits.


----------



## slyfox

Pizza and cheese sticks


----------



## jim11

A mini flashlight from ebay.


----------



## i kant even

two slices of pizza. and my car payment. lol


----------



## redstar312

Rum!


----------



## digitalbath

Skittles and a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## digitalbath

moroff said:


> Now I have a official '******* truck' interior aesthetic; Maltese cross rubber mats, skull shift knob, black fuzzy dice, Barefoot pedal for the accelerator.. I guess now I need a convoy duck for the hood.. I could get seat covers, but decided against it for some reason..


Awesome.


----------



## Kalliber

Pills O_O


----------



## Savager

I bought a t-shirt. Not that exciting...


----------



## TheDaffodil

Cleansing conditioner, leave-in conditioner, French roast ground coffee, and vanilla coffee creamer.


----------



## UltraShy

Homeowner's insurance from Allstate. I put it on my new American Express card which will give me $250 if I spend $1,000 in the first 90 days. Well, I've already managed to spend a thousand, so I get the bonus. In case you're wondering what else I bought to bring it up to a thousand, this gun nut bought a bunch of ammo online.

Edit: My memory is failing me in my old age. My last purchase was range time & some targets.


----------



## Charmander

New straighteners, before later realising that my old ones weren't plugged into the wall socket properly and that was why they'd been going on and off. :sigh


----------



## copper

Two 5 gallon bottles of Chippewa water.


----------



## slyfox

groceries and candle holders my mom wanted for Mother's day


----------



## Ckg2011

A bottle of Lipton Brisk Tea from Dollar General.


----------



## Pompeii

cupcakescupcakescupcakes :yay


----------



## redstar312

Rum!


----------



## forgetfulnessextreme

Food will always be 'the last thing I bought.'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Bus Tickets
~ Swiss Rolls


----------



## gamerguy

Pepsi


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

some groceries; raspberries, salad, bread, bananas and nuts


----------



## copper

2.5 lbs bag of Xylitol form the health food store. I am using it to make cookies for my diabetic father.


----------



## SilentLyric

papa john's


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 2 pairs of glasses 
~ A 6-Pack of cheap beer


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

A pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Noca

2 chicken slouvaki skewers with 2 slices of garlic bread.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## jealousisjelly

redstar312 said:


> Rum!


samesies!


----------



## persona non grata

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## Tokztero

Coffee maker and chocolate bars.


----------



## Ckg2011

Baby wipes and Ruffles potato chips.


----------



## Charmeleon

Two tickets to Coachella, $835 X_X


----------



## BillDauterive

A wireless keyboard and mouse for co-workers from my own money. I'll have to remember to get the cost reimbursed on Monday.


----------



## Kalliber

Phone case xD


----------



## Kascheritt

Ticket for Godzilla, I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Ckg2011

Lime Cucumber Gatorade, Lipton Brisk Lemon Tea and three bar pack of Irish Spring soap.


----------



## EndlessBlu

:3


----------



## mezzoforte

^ I liked that movie.

These are the last thing I bought:


----------



## karenw

Blowing bubbles for dogs, coronation rice, lemon coriander & jalapeno hummus, pittas, burgers,watercress salad with balsamic dressing,roman numeral clock for garden, rechargeable batteries for paint sprayer, metal wall art for garden, table & chairs for garden, 50mm Cream wooden blinds for lounge & bedroom on front?? Too modern for 1898 house hmmm? I shall stay with my cream voile for now I reck. Aloe vera dog shampoo, Lamaze hand & foot rattles for my big eyed beauty niece.


----------



## Charmander

Walking Dead Season 2 episode 3 for ios.


----------



## cosmicslop

Bobbi Brown's Corrector in Light/Medium Bisque. I want to try the Light/medium Peach corrector, but this will do for now.


----------



## uziq

I ordered pizza earlier. I regret my decision.


----------



## MiMiK

bought a karambit zombie knife

edit: and the keyboard in the background too [cm storm quickfire xt]










@ mezzo... you should post a pic of that dress in the outfit thread.. :um


----------



## mezzoforte

MiMiK said:


> @ mezzo... you should post a pic of that dress in the outfit thread.. :um


I did, lol.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1072689289-post2576.html


----------



## MiMiK

mezzoforte said:


> I did, lol.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1072689289-post2576.html


**** lol totally forgot about that pic.


----------



## BillDauterive

Some snacks and sweets for my co-workers for my birthday. They should enjoy this day, even if I do not. :yes


----------



## copper

Amish made wood blocks for my 18 month old Nephew, a huge steel cookie sheet, and a heavy duty french fry cutter. Since I was ordering the blocks from Lehman's I couldn't pass up the nice cookie sheet and fry cutter. Used it tonight to cut a few potatoes for fries for supper.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Twix & Snickers


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## ThunderChild

I bought Watch Dogs for PC, looking forward to playing it tonight.


----------



## mezzoforte

A cute romper, dress, and 500mg rhodiola rosea


----------



## Darktower776

Tickets for X-Men DoFP.


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ventolin


----------



## TenYears

$53 worth of scripts and otc meds....Zoloft, Lithium, Gabapentin, Mirtazapine, Prazosin (for nightmares), vit B12, melatonin, and fish oil. Thank God for insurance.


----------



## Grog

A stand up paddle board . Give it a go now the water is getting cold .


----------



## Ckg2011

Hot Dogs

Peanut Butter Twix 

Bottle of Lipton Lemon Sweet Tea


----------



## Noca

A window air conditioning unit for my bedroom. 5200 BTUs, thermostat digital controls and remote control for $139.99.


----------



## Crisigv

coffee!!!!


----------



## BillDauterive

A 128gb USB 3.0 flash drive.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

A pair of shoes.


----------



## Tokztero

Cheese.


----------



## cuppy

A passionfruit smoothie with tapioca pearls :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't remember.


----------



## Kascheritt

Yogurt


----------



## JeruHendrix

I think either beer or cigarettes. Seems to be the only the thing I buy lately.


----------



## foe

Saw
Working gloves
Garage door remote
Coin cell batteries

Just looked at the garage door remote, it dropped $3 overnight. Damn you Amazon!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A bottle of whiskey
~ Twix


----------



## slyfox

Food... Always seems to be food. I buy other stuff but it usually is along with groceries or I don't post before I go out grocery shopping again. Food wasn't for me today though.


----------



## Kascheritt

330ml of Mirinda and Pepsi.
Bag of potato chips.
3 canned wet food for my cats.
One ice cream with wild berries.


----------



## herk

American Vampire Vol 2 and Wild Cards Vol 1 8)


----------



## ourwater

http://s624.photobucket.com/user/stevenui/media/AS300-2T.jpg.html


----------



## slyfox

Groceries and fast food, like most times I reply

Last non food items were beads, wire, a blanket, new pliers, and paracord. Paracord was for trying to make survival bracelets. Trying to see if I can find the buckles cheaper and smaller someplace.


----------



## TheDaffodil

An extension on a book rental. At my last physical trip to the store I bought bread and tampons.


----------



## rosecolored

A dress


----------



## unstable

chapstick cx


----------



## Noca

2 pairs of shorts from a thrift store.


----------



## frosted

^Thrift store shopping, me too. I bought a men's t-shirt with a nice design for sleepwear. Almost bought sandals too, but then realized I never wear sandals.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

A pound of weed.


----------



## ThunderChild

Some comics and manga to read


----------



## Tokztero

Underwear


----------



## slyfox

50 ft of aluminum hobby wire online from Home Depot. They supposedly have 6 of it in the store but when I tried to get it last night nobody could find it. Hopefully, whoever handles the orders will find it this time. Hope the guage is right because it is not listed on the site


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

Some new headphones, because I thought my old ones where lost. They where only $3 but still, what a waste!!!


----------



## zomgz

This freakin' adorable top/skirt combo.


----------



## IveGotToast

zomgz said:


> This freakin' adorable top/skirt combo.


That is freakin' adorable.

A book called _I'm Not A Serial Killer_. Hoping its a good read.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The new Abigail's Ghost cd.


----------



## slyfox

Groceries, etc

Bacon
Salt & Pepper
Lemon juice bottles
Lime juice Bottles
Bottled Water
Paper bowls
Olives
Monster energy drink
Ham lunch meat 
Muenster cheese slices
Ear plugs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sailor Jerry(200ml)


----------



## cat001

Polar alignment scope for astrotrac


----------



## cocooned

pack of smokes and some brown sugar


----------



## slyfox

A Big John steak & cheese sandwich


----------



## Marakunda

Robitussin cough gels and Arizona green tea.

lol


----------



## Justlittleme

from ebay I bought some nail polish LOL.... I had to, I wanted it for longer than you can imagine. I have a job now so who cares. yeah I wasted like 26$ only for about 24 colors  which are beautiful. They run for 2 bucks in the mall, 1 buck online, + free shipping.

I bought ice cream the other day too, for 3$ Rocky Road, always a favorite.


----------



## Steve French

A sixer of Alexander Keith's Red Amber Ale.


----------



## Darktower776

Tickets to Edge of Tomorrow

and sandwiches from Soupy's.


----------



## mezzoforte

A cute dress, boots, Welch's white grape juice, and two bottles of orange mango Sunny D.



Darktower776 said:


> Tickets to Edge of Tomorrow


That's still in theaters? :con


----------



## SilentLyric

a starter electric guitar and amp. so happy because I had to use my brother's to practice before and now I finally have my own. It's such a good feeling.


----------



## Darktower776

mezzoforte said:


> That's still in theaters? :con


It is around here, yeah. Have you seen it?

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## mezzoforte

Darktower776 said:


> It is around here, yeah. Have you seen it?
> 
> I thought it was pretty good.


Yeah, I liked it. :b


----------



## Fat Man

Some sweet and sour chicken and pork.


----------



## fm5827

Burger King


----------



## Lorenientha

A jar of peanut butter


----------



## Wren611

A book.


----------



## Crisigv

An oreo Iced Capp with chocolate milk from Tim Hortons, so good!


----------



## The Islander

Duel Masters cards online, from Japan.


----------



## slyfox

Keyboard
65 piece ratchet screwdriver set(needed it for the square screwdriver bits)
Composition books
Cheap water colors and water color pencils just to play around with
Duct tape
Groceries


----------



## slyfox

A bunch of composition books for 50 cents each


----------



## cocooned

An American flag


----------



## MiMiK

3 pack


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Fusion Proglide Razor
~ Shaving Cream
~ Lotion
~ Deodorant
~ Allergy Pills
~ Shampoo
~ Notebook


----------



## Charmeleon

$1500 in banned Russian firepower :3


----------



## Nicole G

Groceries.


----------



## mezzoforte

I would really like to buy some clothes. People need to buy my stuff on ebay ASAP so I can get $$$. :b


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

An iced Coffee. 
Need caffeine before work.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 6 pack of Leffe Blonde


----------



## SilentLyric

jeans and a belt.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A book on ebay.


----------



## megsy00

ice cream


----------



## karenw

a kushi dress
powder coated enamel jug
herb tray


----------



## Brad

Few pairs of ray bans and food at costco


----------



## Nicole G

butter


----------



## TabbyTab

Ben and Jerry's cinnamon Icecream or whatever it's called xD


----------



## sheela13

My Last Purchase was Mobile(Sony Xperia)


----------



## inane

A transit fare add-on ($1.25). Our system is such that you have to pay extra on top of your monthly bus pass ($91) to go into a suburb.


----------



## januarygirl

Gum


----------



## drganon

Mountain Dew.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Groceries. Eggs, sausages, bread, milk and veggies.


----------



## Noca

A cheese slicer for my kitchen from a thrift store.


----------



## karenw

Irish sausages, fruitella sweets, liquorish all sorts.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

guitar picks


----------



## SilentLyric

two tee shirts
two pairs of jeans


----------



## zomgz

The Islander said:


>


How are you liking this phone? I contemplated getting one of these for a long time but ended up settling for the new Nexus instead. This one looked interesting for sure, though.


----------



## KimThanh

Engine air filter 









Yay boring!


----------



## The Islander

zomgz said:


> How are you liking this phone? I contemplated getting one of these for a long time but ended up settling for the new Nexus instead. This one looked interesting for sure, though.


 I bought it online and haven't got it yet, but my mom has the same phone so I know a bit about it. From what I've seen, it's very easy to use but still has all the important stuff you need. Also all the reviews I've read praise its long battery life and endurance. And it cost only 95€ which was one of the main reasons why I bought it.


----------



## Nicole G

Iced Coffee


----------



## DarrellLicht

A pair of converse 70' chucks.
http://chucksconnection.com/articles/chuck-70-step-in-the-right-direction.html
They are that much better.


----------



## Kevo

Last thing I bought was a 32 ounce Nalgene bottle on Amazon. Which I was promised would be delivered YESTERDAY, yet I still don't have it  I still <3 you Amazon.


----------



## zomgz

A bow hair clip from Etsy.


----------



## coeur_brise

Folders, energy drink, and some really high-quality pens cuz I'm a nerd.


----------



## 15 feet

Last thing I bought was a frozen pizza. It was my breakfast/lunch/dinner.


----------



## inane

A new phone and phone contract.
A box of blueberries.
Two bottles of hair conditioner.


----------



## TryingMara

Iced coffee.


----------



## Minkiro

Croissants.


----------



## Folded Edge

Big bottle of Gin and of Vodka :yes


----------



## calichick

I just bought the sexiest white dress that was a little more than I could afford at the moment. (-$200 or so) White body con material pencil length with thin straps and a lace up bodice.

I cannot wait to wear it out. With a pair of heels it makes my legs and bum look fantastic...looks so good with golden skin..


----------



## Mr Bacon




----------



## cmed

Cable? Please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Campbell's Chunky Soup
~ Postage Stamps


----------



## uziq

I ordered some guitar strings & picks today. They won't be here till Friday ;_;


----------



## Canadian Brotha

uziq said:


> I ordered some guitar strings & picks today. They won't be here till Friday ;_;


I got strings that I ordered last week. Always nice to have a fresh pair!


----------



## idoughnutknow

A Nintendo 64


----------



## Nicole G

idoughnutknow said:


> A Nintendo 64


Sweet! Hope you got a good deal on it. I bought one about a year ago. What are your favourite games to play on it?


----------



## idoughnutknow

Nicole G said:


> Sweet! Hope you got a good deal on it. I bought one about a year ago. What are your favourite games to play on it?


Yeah! I'm totally excited to play it because I've never had one before... I almost felt like life was incomplete without it before I got one.

I got the console, two controllers, Goldeneye and Super Mario 64 for 55 Canadians which seems like a fair price. What are your favourite games for it? I've been looking out for Pokemon Stadium at a few vintage game stores but I haven't come across it yet. I've heard Kirby 64 is amazinggg so I'll have to get that too.

I also got a PS1 a couple days before my N64 for 5 canadians in a charity shop. I've only got FF7 for it but that game is completely amazing in every single way.


----------



## SplendidBob

A huge packet of cheese puff things. The ones with that unidentifiable orange powdery stuff on em.


----------



## vanishingpt

Suits season 3 on DVD. My collection is growing, yaaay!


----------



## Nicole G

idoughnutknow said:


> Yeah! I'm totally excited to play it because I've never had one before... I almost felt like life was incomplete without it before I got one.
> 
> I got the console, two controllers, Goldeneye and Super Mario 64 for 55 Canadians which seems like a fair price. What are your favourite games for it? I've been looking out for Pokemon Stadium at a few vintage game stores but I haven't come across it yet. I've heard Kirby 64 is amazinggg so I'll have to get that too.
> 
> I also got a PS1 a couple days before my N64 for 5 canadians in a charity shop. I've only got FF7 for it but that game is completely amazing in every single way.


Goldeneye and Super Mario 64 are really fun to play. My favourite games consist of anything with Mario really. I also have a Nintendo Gamecube, Nintendo DS, and the Wii. Wish I had the newer versions like the Wii U and 3DS but I don't have the money for that. Pokémon is a good game too. Video games are just awesome in general lol


----------



## idoughnutknow

Nicole G said:


> Goldeneye and Super Mario 64 are really fun to play. My favourite games consist of anything with Mario really. I also have a Nintendo Gamecube, Nintendo DS, and the Wii. Wish I had the newer versions like the Wii U and 3DS but I don't have the money for that. Pokémon is a good game too. Video games are just awesome in general lol


8) Yeah they are pretty awesome. Which would you say is the best console? I hope you've played a lot of Paper Mario, that looks so much fun. I've mostly just used handheld consoles up until this year but for whatever reason older consoles are really catching my eye right now. I can't decide between a Dreamcast or a Gamecube next.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 1.75L bottle of Glenlivet for my dad


----------



## Schmosby

8 avocados, 2 red onions, a pack of 3 bell peppers, 2kg of red split lentils, 3 packs of wholemeal pittas, 4 tins of chick peas, 4 tins of white kidney beans, a packs of 6 crusty rolls, a pack of liquorice.


----------



## Nicole G

idoughnutknow said:


> 8) Yeah they are pretty awesome. Which would you say is the best console? I hope you've played a lot of Paper Mario, that looks so much fun. I've mostly just used handheld consoles up until this year but for whatever reason older consoles are really catching my eye right now. I can't decide between a Dreamcast or a Gamecube next.


My absolute favourite console would be the Super Nintendo for sure. Will always love Super Mario Brothers. What would be your favourite console? Yes I have played Paper Mario  If you can't decide then get both lol


----------



## Nekomata

Large Dr. Pepper bottles x2
A bag of peanut m&ms
A bag of Terry's chocolate orange slices
A bag of gumi shapes
A six pack bag of Hula Hoops
Emerge energy drinks x2
Lolly pop
A can of pepsi

All bought yesterday~


----------



## idoughnutknow

Nicole G said:


> My absolute favourite console would be the Super Nintendo for sure. Will always love Super Mario Brothers. What would be your favourite console? Yes I have played Paper Mario  If you can't decide then get both lol


I've never actually played one of those I don't think... I'm probably gonna have to get a SNES too. Do you still have one? My favourite is probably the Game Boy Colour, though that's mostly for nostalgic reasons. I'll never forget the first time I opened up the packaging and how it had that box-fresh scent or how the cartridges made a slight clicking sound as they went into the back of it or the first time I discovered rare candy bars in pokemon silver. I've still got my original and I play it pretty often, it's still pretty fun. It has travelled the world with me and hopefully it'll do so again in the future. 
There's only so much space for chunky old consoles on my TV stand, I'm not so sure it could survive the weight of five or six hefty old devices.


----------



## Sloqx

$20 worth of gasoline


----------



## Folded Edge

Some beers and a bottle of Jim Beam


----------



## Aminah

Lucozade(orange)


----------



## bluegc8

coconut water


----------



## Aleisha93

Spent my last paycheck on textbooks.


----------



## AnxAsh

I bought the album We The Moon by the band Finding Iris last night on Amazon.


----------



## Nekomata

Emerge energy drinks x2
Barr Bubblegum pop cans x4


----------



## Noca

5 tops for $11 total. One of those tops was an Armani hoodie with its original tags on it saying it was $168 and I bought it for $2 at the thrift shop. Another shirt was a button up long sleeve American Eagle shirt brand new for $2 normally goes for $39.99 in the mall as well as a new Holister t-shirt for $2 that goes for $24.99 in the mall.

Screw shopping at the mall.


----------



## Nicole G

idoughnutknow said:


> I've never actually played one of those I don't think... I'm probably gonna have to get a SNES too. Do you still have one? My favourite is probably the Game Boy Colour, though that's mostly for nostalgic reasons. I'll never forget the first time I opened up the packaging and how it had that box-fresh scent or how the cartridges made a slight clicking sound as they went into the back of it or the first time I discovered rare candy bars in pokemon silver. I've still got my original and I play it pretty often, it's still pretty fun. It has travelled the world with me and hopefully it'll do so again in the future.
> There's only so much space for chunky old consoles on my TV stand, I'm not so sure it could survive the weight of five or six hefty old devices.


 I do not have a Super Nintendo anymore, I wish I did. It's been a few years since it has been gone, poor thing, I miss it lol. I do have the emulator for it though on my laptop and have a few of the older games on it. I used to own a Game Boy, that was a good handheld console. lol ya that's true about only having so much space on a TV stand.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

cheese sticks, cinnamon sticks, and a few groceries.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Nicole G said:


> I do not have a Super Nintendo anymore, I wish I did. It's been a few years since it has been gone, poor thing, I miss it lol. I do have the emulator for it though on my laptop and have a few of the older games on it. I used to own a Game Boy, that was a good handheld console. lol ya that's true about only having so much space on a TV stand.


It's always sad when you lose one, I hope it died peacefully at least.  At least its memory remains in your computer. Do you have a games room yet? I can imagine with your collection you might need more than a TV stand or shelf.


----------



## Fat Man

A Black iPod Classic, but I'm not sure if I want to keep it. I love the 160gb storage and it's outer design but I'm not a big fan of the interface. I'm thinking about returning it and getting a 5th gen 64gb iTouch instead but I'm not sure. I have 15 days to make up my mind.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Tarzan on DVD. Still not sold on the whole Blu-Ray thing. x]


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Penny wrappers.


----------



## Nicole G

idoughnutknow said:


> It's always sad when you lose one, I hope it died peacefully at least.  At least its memory remains in your computer. Do you have a games room yet? I can imagine with your collection you might need more than a TV stand or shelf.


 Actually I remember selling it. Maybe cause it wasn't working as good anymore, I don't really remember, it was so long ago. All I remember is bringing it camping and selling it there. Now I am not sure why we brought it camping either, weird but that's what happened lol. No games room yet but I wish I had one. A room just for games would be awesome.



Phantasmagorical said:


> Tarzan on DVD. Still not sold on the whole Blu-Ray thing. x]


I don't do the Blu-Ray thing either yet.

The last thing I bought was pizza


----------



## cmed

Some steak and some steak sauce.


----------



## Tokztero

A toothbrush.


----------



## OwlGirl

A bag of apples, a bunch of bananas & one roll of peppermint.


----------



## SilentLyric

frozen fruit


----------



## bagboy

juice


----------



## sansd

grapes, a grapefruit, bananas, a frozen pizza, and frozen enchiladas


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

A pair of headphones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A couple jumbo donairs


----------



## spiritedaway

A strawberry cream and frappechino


----------



## Dreavin

Blue paint.


----------



## 505473

Latest thing, just some crickets for my bearded dragon.


----------



## Nicole G

SylvrWing said:


> Latest thing, just some crickets for my bearded dragon.


Bearded dragon?? Cool! :yes

The last thing I bought was a small Ice Cap from Tim Hortons.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Coconut bubble tea



Nicole G said:


> Actually I remember selling it. Maybe cause it wasn't working as good anymore, I don't really remember, it was so long ago. All I remember is bringing it camping and selling it there. Now I am not sure why we brought it camping either, weird but that's what happened lol. No games room yet but I wish I had one. A room just for games would be awesome.


Where would you even get the power for the console? Did you bring a TV too? Taking video games camping raises so many questions and I'm not sure there are even any answers


----------



## Steve French

idoughnutknow said:


> Where would you even get the power for the console? Did you bring a TV too? Taking video games camping raises so many questions and I'm not sure there are even any answers


For a lot of city slickers I know, camping involves driving an RV(complete with TV, kitchen, bathroom) out to a campsite where there are power and water hookups.

Anyways, I bought three books.

And Then There Were None - Agatha Christie
Stardust - Neil Gaiman
Hell's Angels - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## copper

Jumbo bag of Swheat Scoop cat litter.


----------



## Nicole G

idoughnutknow said:


> Coconut bubble tea
> 
> Where would you even get the power for the console? Did you bring a TV too? Taking video games camping raises so many questions and I'm not sure there are even any answers


lol umm I can't remember. I think the campsite was holding a yard sale type of event and we knew about it so that's why we brought the game console with us.


----------



## McFly

In-N-Out double double burger and animal style fries.


----------



## Fat Man

I exchanged the iPod classic I brought a few days ago for a 32gb blue iPod touch and I must say, It's pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## SuperSky

A brown onion was the last thing I put through the checkout machine thingy.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

SuperSky said:


> A brown onion was the last thing I put through the checkout machine thingy.


Tell me more about this onion.


----------



## SuperSky

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Tell me more about this onion.


Layers, man. So many layers that I cried like a baby.


----------



## cryptoboy

Laptop Lenovo and book for anxiety


----------



## SilentLyric

red skinnies
two band shirts


----------



## Zarita

books online


----------



## coeur_brise

^woo same here. Bought a book on zombies in the hopes of getting pop-cultured.


----------



## NiamhB

Just bought doritos, salsa and cheese for nachos


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Cinnamon Toast Waffles
~ Vanilla Icing
~ Syrup
~ Jalapeno Peppers
~ Tomatoes
~ Onions
~ Bananas
~ Lean Ground Beef
~ Tomato & Basil Pasta Sauce
~ Whole Wheat Spaghetti
~ Packing Tape


----------



## Darktower776

Food at a restaurant and tickets to Expendables 3.


----------



## slyfox

Groceries a couple nights ago I think


----------



## bagboy

just bought some new headphones


----------



## BackToThePast

Grande Vanilla Ice Latte w/ Sausage Croissant


----------



## apb4y

12-pack of beer. I planned to drink them all, but stopped after 7 because I was too tired. This morning, I feel like throwing up from all the yeast in my stomach.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Some Transformers came in the mail today. The soundtrack album of Michael Mann's Thief should arrive tomorrow.

I just ordered a Van Halen shirt and Billy Idol's Rebel Yell today.


----------



## cmed

Liking the black on black lately


----------



## Bawsome

ten pack of replacement foam ear buds for my head phones, they sound so much better with them.


----------



## Live Through This

Cigarettes. Smoked two, and now I'll forget about them for another month until I feel like smoking again.


----------



## 0Blythe

Groceries yesterday.


----------



## foe

$1,762 on a couple of classes and textbooks.


----------



## pocketbird

Pads, baha and a dog treat.


----------



## Charmander

Pair of earphones. (Probably my 200th pair)


----------



## mapleflake

Wintercoat, so warm yum :3


----------



## slyfox

...groceries. Got Brussels sprouts for the first time though. Not awful but kind of dull even with butter and garlic


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Bought $5 leather motorcycle gloves on Amazon simply because they looked cool. The insides of the gloves shed, making my hands itch, & they stunk up my bedroom with the overpowering smell of synthetic leather. Never again.


----------



## blue2

A beer and a shot o whiskey


----------



## tea111red

Magnesium....for nerves/anxiety/relaxing muscles.


----------



## blue2

tea111red said:


> Magnesium....for nerves/anxiety/relaxing muscles.


I need to get me some magnesium...


----------



## tea111red

blue2 said:


> I need to get me some magnesium...


Yeah, hopefully it works.


----------



## blue2

tea111red said:


> Yeah, hopefully it works.


Your serious ...ok...


----------



## tea111red

blue2 said:


> Your serious ...ok...


Yeah. I don't see how what I said could be construed as me kidding around.


----------



## McFly

Beer and baking soda.


----------



## TryingMara

A bagel.


----------



## Juschill

lipsticks


----------



## BillDauterive

Movie tickets, watched a movie last night.


----------



## Marakunda

Drugs and candy.


----------



## inane

Topshop parka.


----------



## TillLindemann

textbooks for college


----------



## karenw

Paint splash look bubble hem dress with diagonal zipper across torso.

Royal Blue crop bandeau top for my holiday

S&V fish & chip snack crisps


----------



## Charmeleon

I bought a new g-shock watch, a Pioneer FX700BT audio system & a two pack of black mechanix gloves. Labor day sales son!!!

Audio systems stuck at the post office tho ;(


----------



## East

This froot loops ring that I now wear on my left ring finger, symbolizing my eternal love for cereal


----------



## Barette

Marakunda said:


> Drugs and candy.


I had that combo the other night, as well. They go together marvelously.

I could go for some rn.

I bought water though. Crisp water.


----------



## Citrine

East said:


> This froot loops ring that I now wear on my left ring finger, symbolizing my eternal love for cereal


Lol, this is amazing. :b


----------



## Violet Romantic

Mango Salsa Lay's Potato Chips. :int


----------



## karenw

khaki sleeveless zipped dress with jagged hem


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Penny1994

Another iPhone charger cable because apple can't make any decent ones that last more than a couple months.


----------



## PandaBearx

Baby beta fish. :3


----------



## GlassesWearingMod

Copies of A Clockwork Orange and Brave New World. I'm not counting meals (they're necessities, after all.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dominos Pizza


----------



## Kascheritt

Two t-shirts and Dragon Age : Inquisition


----------



## janely23

smartphone


----------



## shortcake

a bomber jacket cos I've wanted one for ages :3


----------



## East

check out my cool new backpack










popularity here i come


----------



## NiamhB

The Last of Us Remastered


----------



## CopadoMexicano

groceries


----------



## GotAnxiety

Mcd coffee


----------



## blue2

cinnamon flavoured chewing gum


----------



## Fiale

*crf*

I got me a little CRF230L! 










AWESOME little bike, you can ride it on or off road. Won't exceed 70 mph, but it's still the most fun I've ever had on a bike!


----------



## The Loudest Mind

I bought weed ^.^


----------



## karenw

lace knee length skater dress with cut out side waist sections.


----------



## Sacrieur

East said:


> check out my cool new backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popularity here i come


That's 100% you.


----------



## cocooned

Gold Ray Ban aviators with green lenses.


----------



## swatkatz

Fish Oil; because it's good for you supposedly


----------



## WinterDave

Flowers, birthday card, and Lowes gift card, for my mother....

Before that, a computer monitor because my old one up and died unexpectedly....

And Fish Oil is good for you....I take a couple of them every day....


----------



## Charmeleon

Gas, guns & Doritos


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Fruit, steak, ice cream, cereal, milk, juice, vegetables.


----------



## Grog

A new car . Well ordered it any way .


----------



## diamondheart89

A bouquet


----------



## 3r10n

Banished :3


----------



## uziq

A pair of jean shorts on ebay


----------



## Grumple

Fable Anniversary because I love wasting my money on games I essentially already own


----------



## Canadian Brotha

30g of Kratom


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Grog said:


> A new car . Well ordered it any way .


wow, sounds awesome I remember when I preordered a sports car i was so excited I couldnt sleep. I was only 17


----------



## Grog

CopadoMexicano said:


> wow, sounds awesome I remember when I preordered a sports car i was so excited I couldnt sleep. I was only 17


I guess I should be excited but in truth the only reason is because I quit smoking and the other cars reminded me to smoke so I sold them . One to go any way .


----------



## musiclover55

A McDouble and chocolate shake this morning


----------



## VividImagination

A box of _Kinder_ egg chocolates.


----------



## jim11

A used ps3 resistance 2 disk.


----------



## Jade18

Red floral dress,cherry blossom flavour powder for baking cooking etc(freakinnn expensive!!),pink silk hair ribbon..yeah...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

one month rent and groceries.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

bills and food


----------



## karenw

Tiger bread sliced loaf


----------



## SeraphSoul

Foooooooooooooooooood.
Don't rememebr what though xP


----------



## karenw

Bitter apple dog spray to stop Barns chewing his paws and making them sore (hopefully)


----------



## copper

40 lbs of ground bison meat and 7 bison steaks due to they were having a sale on it.


----------



## chinaski

Ice cream (Oreo cookies & cream) and Hot Cheetos.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

another tub of hair gel.


----------



## Satoni

Black skirt and black trousers for work.


----------



## SouthernTom

Something naughty. I can't say :um


----------



## Rescue2

*Last thing I bought*

My last significant purchase was a Samsung Galaxy 4" tablet. I had a free 21 day trial of their 10.5" 8 core Galaxy S and it blew me away. I just didn't have $500.00 to spend so I got the 4" for $200.00. A superb value and a great product. I'll buy the 10.5" in a few months. Samsung tablets blow apple crud out of the water!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

A couch and coffee table, a set of luggage.


----------



## redstar312

Booze.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper.


----------



## tehuti88

I just bought four collector's edition computer games through Big Fish Games. Installing them now.

Yeah, I need more games like I need a hole in the head ;_; but they're interesting looking!--and they're on sale!

What I really need is more hard drive space... :cry


----------



## melonelywalk

One of those bamboo fences, so I have more privacy on my porch.


----------



## BackToThePast

Ritter Sport White Chocolate with Whole Hazelnuts


----------



## tikimon

A mask for my Halloween costume, and some cigarettes haha :um


----------



## spiritedaway

A pumpkin spice frappuccino


----------



## Nicole G

mushrooms, zucchini, onion, bread and ranch dressing mix.


----------



## slinky92

A decent razor xD, nothing worse than a cheapy or an old one.


----------



## Nicole G

A Iced Cap and a bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

bubblegum mushrooms, blueberry vape oil and a mcdonalds. damn fatty.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

dontwaitupforme said:


> damn fatty.


 nothing wrong with what you bought.


----------



## uziq

I just rented Coherence on itunes.

dooood it was so good.


----------



## bancho1993

packet of crisps and a bottle of Pepsi Max


----------



## Nicole G

Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Brother Laser Printer*

*A MFC-L2700DW Brother laser printer *for only $199 ! ( All in one too )

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy !!! :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## Lonelyguy111

tehuti88 said:


> What I really need is more hard drive space... :cry


*Ditto !*

I have 2 desktop PCs and 2 laptops and I am also almost our of memory even using 3 backup hard drives !

I have LOTS of stuff from years of collecting STUFF !!


----------



## Noca

Foot long subway steak sub on whole wheat, cheese, tomato sauce and double the meat.


----------



## Noca

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Ditto !*
> 
> I have 2 desktop PCs and 2 laptops and I am also almost our of memory even using 3 backup hard drives !
> 
> I have LOTS of stuff from years of collecting STUFF !!


So how many gb is that? At like 8GB an HD movie thats **** 375 you can fit on a single 3TB. Most movies aren't even recorded in that good of quality, they average more like 2GB. I see 3 TB drives for about $130, and 4TB for like $150.

I have 6.94TB on my desktop worth of harddrive space from 2 x 3TB HDD, 120GB SSD, 500GB HDD, 320GB HDD and only use less than 1 TB. Even with a fair amount of movies and tv series. I don't even know of enough tv series and movies to possibly fill up even a single one of my 3TB drives.

Still have another desktop with a 1TB HDD and 120GB SSD to fill too.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*I Don't Have Much Memory*



Noca said:


> So how many gb is that? At like 8GB an HD movie thats **** 375 you can fit on a single 3TB. Most movies aren't even recorded in that good of quality, they average more like 2GB. I see 3 TB drives for about $130, and 4TB for like $150.
> 
> I have 6.94TB on my desktop worth of harddrive space from 2 x 3TB HDD, 120GB SSD, 500GB HDD, 320GB HDD and only use less than 1 TB. Even with a fair amount of movies and tv series. I don't even know of enough tv series and movies to possibly fill up even a single one of my 3TB drives.
> 
> Still have another desktop with a 1TB HDD and 120GB SSD to fill too.


*I don't have that much comparatively.*

I have an older Gateway with only about 300 Gig between 2 internal drives.
An ancient 256 Meg FAT 32 drive I am using with a Windows 7 HP pro that was rebuilt with only 37 Gig internal.

2 - 1 Terra byte external drives
1 - 2 Terra byte external drive

Lets see, 4 Terra bytes + 300 Gig + 256 Meg + 37 Gig

Actually after checking I have probably 2 Terra bytes free in everything so I am not as bad off as I thought but that is not that much really.

It goes quickly !


----------



## dontwaitupforme

olay glow moisturizer, cookies and vogue.


----------



## Nicole G

An Ice Cap for myself and a Pumpkin Pie Latte for my mom


----------



## funnynihilist

A Belkin Surge Protector. Not exactly what I wanted but after going to 6 different stores and finding nothing, I settled. Now ain't that a lot like life? ;-)


----------



## funnynihilist

dontwaitupforme said:


> olay glow moisturizer, cookies and vogue.


...and the girl? Was she expensive? :teeth


----------



## UltraShy

I paid $94.48 to Marty, my FFL. He offers a cash discount.

I had to pay him $95 for the transfer of four handguns. Seems he's giving me a bulk rate discount as he normally charges $25 for each handgun transfer, but this time he just charged $20 each ($80). Then there's tax on on the federal transfer fee (a tax on a governmental fee which seems like a tax on a tax). I waited till he had all the guns I had ordered because I only wanted to make one trip and only pay the duplicative WI handgun background check fee once (another $10 total for the whole collection).

I have to wait 48 hour to "cool off" before I can have my handguns, so I see Marty at 4:15 Monday afternoon to pick up my $4,000 of goodies. In case you're wondering this is what I bought:

-Beretta 92A1 9mm pistol
-Dan Wesson 1911 .45 pistol (at $1,500 this is the really expensive one)
-Smith & Wesson Model 986 9mm revolver
-Springfield XD(M) 5.25" Competition Bi-Tone .45 pistol

I'll let you decide if those qualify as cool guns or not. They will be my first .45s and I had to buy ammo for that as I obviously didn't stock that caliber. Currently, I do have a 1,000 round case of .45 with another 2,000 rounds of .45 to he delivered. Also have another 1,500 rounds of 9mm to be delivered. I already have about 1,000 rounds of various 9mm rounds sitting around here.

Do you think I'm a "gun nut"? And is that a bad thing? I predict much shooting next week.

Karl


----------



## dontwaitupforme

funnynihilist said:


> ...and the girl? Was she expensive? :teeth


no,no.. only a few camel. fine buy, if i do say so myself.


----------



## Charmeleon

Ordered some pajamas on Amazon, I was feeling adventurous xD










I'm gonna rock the **** out of those hello kitty pj's!!

Also ordered some pink ones lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper.


----------



## TenYears

Junk food. Lots. Ice cream, poptarts, cookies, doughnuts. And I'm battling a really bad*** cold, too. Not what I should be eating lmao.

I just don't even care anymore. Maybe I'll get sicker and die.

Oh and I bought cigarettes too, Marlboro 100s ftw.


----------



## Wagnerian

Indian food (delivery) - I got chicken kabab (next time just gonna stick with lasooni tikka), chicken korma and paneer saag - it came with a soup. Quality purchase.


----------



## SilentLyric

TenYears said:


> Junk food. Lots. Ice cream, poptarts, cookies, doughnuts. And I'm battling a really bad*** cold, too. Not what I should be eating lmao.
> 
> I just don't even care anymore. Maybe I'll get sicker and die.
> 
> Oh and I bought cigarettes too, Marlboro 100s ftw.


if you had beer you would be in hedonistic heaven.


----------



## TenYears

SilentLuke said:


> if you had beer you would be in hedonistic heaven.


Ha. That'll only make me wish I was dead tomorrow, even more. I am however just one nymphomaniac short of being in said hedonistic heaven.


----------



## SilentLyric

TenYears said:


> Ha. That'll only make me wish I was dead tomorrow, even more. I am however just one nymphomaniac short of being in said hedonistic heaven.


how could I forget the nymphomaniac...that too.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

bottle 'o' РУССКИЙ СТАНДАРТ. from supermarket.


----------



## BlueDay

A large Dominoes pizza-- pepperoni, bacon, and banana peppers!


----------



## kennethken

Some inner tubes for my bike.

After a 4 mile walk as I was stuck with a flat


----------



## cocooned

Coffee, a few blu rays and some oxycontin.


----------



## vela

An indie game bundle from one of the indie game bundle sites.


----------



## Quirky

Some local dumplings.


----------



## nycdude

New running shoes and chocolate.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Easy Video Converter* by AShampoo just a few hours ago and I had to get a refund because after installing it, it only showed a white window ! Weird ! :mum:sus


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Hush7 said:


> Trader Joe's junk food...
> 
> Pumpkin bagels
> Pumpkin cream cheese
> Pumpkin Macarons
> Pumpkin Mochi ice cream
> Ginger pumpkin mini ice cream sandwiches
> Pumpkin soup
> Pumpkin cornbread croutons
> Dark chocolate salted pumpkin caramels
> Pumpkin rolls with icing
> 
> So sad. I couldn't find the pumpkin spiced pumpkin seeds in the store. Will have to go again since I didn't get everything I wanted...


LOL.

Did they have pumpkin flavored hot dogs?
I would like to get some !
LOL


----------



## Charmeleon

Gas so I can go vroom vroooooooom!


----------



## Steve French

A haircut. Before that, a hunting license.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

A 30 pack, a handle of Vodka, a handle of Bourbon and HBO


----------



## cocooned

bert reynolds said:


> a 30 pack, a handle of vodka, a handle of bourbon and hbo


sharing is caring


----------



## musiclover55

Sugar to make Banana bread (yummy)!


----------



## Nicole G

Ice cap and a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## KelsKels

Bananas and soap.


----------



## PandaBearx

moccasins


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## EndlessBlu

a Pusheen t-shirt, a Flareon plushie (don't know why I bought this lol), Shockers candy, eleven used CDs, and a meal from McDonald's

and I always wonder why I'm broke..


----------



## Sprocketjam

An inflatable horse and helium.


----------



## jaaronamo

A chocolate bar and some breakfast tea.


----------



## MindOverMood

11 shirts.. But they still haven't been shipped and I ordered them on Monday:blank


----------



## monotonous

jeans and scuff from h and m


----------



## Hikikomori2014

dried strawberries


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Graham crackers, milk, mixed nuts. bananas.*

Honey is at home and just had a bowl of graham crackers / milk / honey / sliced banana feast ! Yummmmmmmmm.  Nuts will be tomorrow.


----------



## UltraShy

.50 caliber bore brush, because a .45 bore brush (inexplicably) is way too small to clean a .45 pistol.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

an ultimo bra, checkered cami from ASOS, cosomoploitans and long island ice tea.


----------



## roseblood

A Selena keychain :clap


----------



## mike91

Dare ice coffee


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath

Vegetarian junk and fast food, something that take up most of my money during the semesters. Do not ask why I do not cook even though doing so would save me hundreds of dollars because I am trying to figure out why myself.


----------



## musiclover55

A phone case for my dad


----------



## 8888

stamps


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ibuprofen gel.


----------



## Fat Man

A Play and Charge Kit for my 360 controller.


----------



## IHateYouxx

cookies


----------



## Nicole G

IHateYouxx said:


> cookies


What kind of cookies?


----------



## electra cute

A jolly rancher popsicle from a gas station. .-.


----------



## running man

Large Latte.
2x Pain au Chocolat.
Curried Parsnip Cornish Pasty.


----------



## Nekomata

1 litre Bells whisky
Crispy m&ms x2
Mayonnaise


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 6 Pack Of Keystone Beers


----------



## Nicole G

Groceries


----------



## northwildwoodnjman

a new cell phone


----------



## KILOBRAVO

A newspaper.


----------



## Cylon

A camera. Trying to learn how to take good pictures.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

A tile mural for my kitchen backsplash. It really made my kitchen cheerful and interesting.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper. ( again)


----------



## uziq

New glasses! Because my old ones broke and I hate using contacts all day.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

big bottle of Peach schnapps.  Mmmmm yummy.


----------



## Nekomata

Taxi fare <_<


----------



## musiclover55

Pizza


----------



## Mur

2 bottles of Powerade and an e-book.


----------



## Ladysoul

^ haha
I brought smoke finally :b


----------



## Nicole G

A green pillow for my new couch and a get well card for my friend.


----------



## Mur

A 2 liter of soda (Tahitian Treat.)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

A newspaper, earlier today


----------



## Nicole G

The usual Iced Cap. Got to cut down on these things.


----------



## Bbpuff

A plane ticket I believe.


----------



## cmed

a pineapple, man. a pineapple.


----------



## Nekomata

Deodorant x2
Bag of crisps


----------



## Dannytostreet

A white shemagh. I like the way it feels and looks around the neck.


----------



## SOME

a dime bag of speed :/


----------



## ConfusedMuse

Gas. I had to put it on credit and I won't be able to pay my bill.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Callsign said:


> I had my money converted to pretend money, for a pretend place, to buy pretend things :yay


did you get monopoly money and visit monopoly land?

did you pass go and collect £200?

OMG , hope you didnt get sent to jail. ?

However, I suspect that I may win the £10 in the beauty contest.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Nicole G

Groceries


----------



## akimi

booster juice, berry cream sensation. I'm splurging, it's so overpriced.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

karenw said:


> Sandwiches & dog bones


 Sounds like you've got a happy dog.


----------



## Nekomata

1 litre vodka
Emerge energy drinks x4
McCoys crisps
Bus ticket
Dr. Pepper bottle
Sweets x2
Tin of beans


----------



## slyfox

A bunch of colorful glass items at a thrift shop. Some I might melt down and try to work with. The better pieces I'll probably keep or see if they have any value to sell. One piece has a weird green color so wondering if it is uranium glass. Don't have a black light or Geiger counter sitting around to check


----------



## shykid

4 scratchcards. None of them lucky :teeth


----------



## seafolly

Industrial boots...it's uniform day tomorrow for the First Response unit. Woo.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

the sunday newspaper


----------



## ToeSnails

New bicycle, Cannondale CAAD10 with 2014 Force22 groupset and with FSA carbon crankset and Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels.
Paid 45% of total price <3

Images here:


http://imgur.com/fi0XS


----------



## mr hoang

A beer from the hockey game. Good old Canadian! Actually it was the only beer type they had, I usually go for a corona or mgd.


----------



## East

I bought this in poster form

94" x 13" ¬‿¬

I also got this it's so pretty help


----------



## musiclover55

Gas. That's a thing, right?

I hope to buy a dvd or blu-ray player soon though. Mine's is acting up after having it for like 10 years now (dvd/vcr combo).


----------



## Mur

A pack of now and laters and a couple bottles of powerade.


----------



## Paper Samurai

The Binding of Isaac (Steam sale)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a trendy roll up sleeves shirt to add to the collection for spring/summer... and a bottle of Русский Стандарт .


----------



## typemismatch

Gourmet slippers


----------



## BackToThePast

Sparkling apple juice!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Large carving knife
Non stick frying pan
2x white zinfandel
Gordons gin
Bitter lemon
2x Steaks
Peppers
Rocket


----------



## inane

A bag of apples and two packages of oranges.


----------



## Nicole G

a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Redoing my kitchen right now. My last two purchases were a tile mural back splash:








and this to mount on my range-hood:








Artsy things to look at make me happier while stuck in the house because I'm here most of the time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Buckyx said:


> broccoli


hmm... somehow you seen very pleased with that purchase.?

do you like to pretend that the broccoli is like a miniature tree? I do, it brings much fun. LOL

anyway the last thing I bought was a newspaper.


----------



## blue2

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm... somehow you seen very pleased with that purchase.?
> 
> do you like to pretend that the broccoli is like a miniature tree? I do, it brings much fun. LOL


 :lol mmm everyones gettin a buzz of broccoli it seems ....

I bought fossil fuel the oil barons will be pleased with this most recent sale no doubt


----------



## redstar312

Rum.


----------



## millenniumman75

White Castle value meal :lol


----------



## Nicole G

zucchinni, coleslaw mix, popcorn, tostitos, shredded cheese and cream cheese.


----------



## blue2

firelighter


----------



## uziq

A small thing of Vocal Eze from Guitar Center


----------



## Nicole G

Breakfast B.E.L.T (bagel, egg, lettuce tomato) sandwich.


----------



## blue2

still firelighter ...I bought absolutely nothing since yesterday..


----------



## Noca

A new scarf and toque


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## flykiwi

sugar free peach tea at QT


----------



## Hikikomori2014

groceries


----------



## jlscho03

A sandwich. I ate it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

jlscho03 said:


> A sandwich. I ate it.


you ate it? well that is what most people tend to do with sandwiches. 

last thing I bought... was the newspaper a few days ago.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

ear tunnels, a docking station and this dress


----------



## jlscho03

KILOBRAVO said:


> you ate it? well that is what most people tend to do with sandwiches.
> 
> last thing I bought... was the newspaper a few days ago.


Haha, yeah, and now my official last purchase was a super delicious fish sandwich....

I ate that, too


----------



## TenYears

Dinner for me and my three kids at Jack In The Box. (yuck). We were in a hurry, it was late and they were hungry.


----------



## inane

Pizza for dinner, a few packs of gum, a loaf of bread, raspberries, a bag of apples, some bananas.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Socks and PJs. LOL


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

£3 Meal Deal
2x Bottles of Pepsi Max
Nommy Sandwhich Meats
PIZZA
2x Scotch Eggs

I then decided to top it off by pre-ordering GTA V for the PS4. A decision I will probably financially regret in a months time.


----------



## Kind Of

A miniature one all for me.


----------



## BackToThePast

Yozen Frogurt at Med Rango


----------



## Nicole G

cherry cheesecake yogurt popsicles, cheddar and spicy chilli flavoured crispy minis, Tostitos chips, pizza flavoured goldfish crackers, ranch mix (love this stuff, use it on everything), cream for my English Toffees in the morning, orange juice and iced tea (for my slushies, orange juice, iced tea, lemon juice and water blended together with crushed ice).


----------



## jim11

Uninterruptible Power Supply


----------



## TryingMara

Christmas gifts for my niece and nephew. Legos, trucks, puzzles, etc.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

food/groceries


----------



## KILOBRAVO

SUNDAY newspaper


----------



## inane

Raspberries, a couple more loaves of bread, more packs of gum (I'm chewing through several packs per day), a couple jars of tomato sauce, a jar of peanut butter, two packs of deli meat, two Rockstar energy drinks, and a load each for the washer/dryer at the laundromat.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Cigarettes.


----------



## pnutbutterjellytime

Shoes that were way too expensive for a wedding I had to go to on Saturday -.-


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

a bag of goldfish from the vending machine


----------



## Nicole G

zucchini, mushrooms, tomatoes, ketchup, butter, water rice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I had to get this for my little red door. Just haad to.


----------



## TenYears

Three prescriptions for $3.65. Thanks to the ACA.


----------



## meandernorth

Pepsi at Walmart


----------



## karenw

White embroidered keyhole s/s top for work
Grey & Burgundy l/s lace top


----------



## dontwaitupforme

YSL baby doll mascara.. My mood is starting to lower again, i think i might have to buy a little wine.


----------



## nubly

We had breakfast at Denny's. I had Moons Over My Hammie, gf had Pumpkin Pancake Breakfast and daughter had Chicken Strips.


----------



## green9206

A bunch of movie dvds.


----------



## shiningknight

Some chicken and soda.


----------



## SAgirl

Plastic for the windows to save on heating bills.


----------



## Nicole G

A comforter set. Was only 40 dollars for an 8 piece set, really happy about that. Is black, grey and red.


----------



## Nicole G

White sheer curtains for my bathroom.


----------



## meandernorth

Frozen White Castle burgers. I miss the real thing but they'll have to work.


----------



## Nicole G

Wall art décor for my kitchen


----------



## peacelizard

Dunks coffee


----------



## uziq

Bought some replacement tail lights for my truck from Amazon because I'm too afraid / lazy to get them from the parts store


----------



## UltraShy

Soft serve cone at McDonald's for 51 cents. Delicious.


----------



## inane

Instant coffee, peanut butter, and milk.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

White chocolate and honeycomb cookies. Damn tasty.


----------



## Nicole G

groceries (veggies, tostitos, ranch mix, lemon juice, fries and feta cheese)


----------



## B l o s s o m

actually a handbag as a present for someone else


----------



## dontwaitupforme

A cropped sweater a la H&M.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a couple of boxes of ibuprofen pills.


----------



## PhilipJ

tobacco, rolling papers and filters. 

don't smoke. if you think my lungs look bad, wait until you see my poor wallet.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

A movie ticket


----------



## nubly

Three smartphones. Mine was giving me problems and my gf and daughter still had the old type of phones so we decided to get new smartphones. Most people love new smartphones. Me, I hate familiarizing myself with my phone again. SAS looks terrible, like the iPhone text screen. WTF yo.


----------



## SD92

A belt so my jeans don't fall down.


----------



## goku23

SD92 said:


> A belt so my jeans don't fall down.


similar...bought some jeans so i can have somewhere to put my belt...


----------



## Kalliber

cheedar popcorn


----------



## mattmc




----------



## WillYouStopDave

SD92 said:


> A belt so my jeans don't fall down.


 But what if your genes fall down?


----------



## Todd99

A doughnut and water. That was my meal lol


----------



## SD92

WillYouStopDave said:


> But what if your genes fall down?


I'd pick them up and put them back in my jeans pocket.


----------



## Elad

tub of salted caramel ice cream. the fancy stuff.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

sunday newspaper.


----------



## peachypeach

milk, ya i'm so amazing. lmao


----------



## Citrine

A jar with a Santa head attached to it.


----------



## cupoftealee

A really nice winter coat. I'm always trying to better the one I've got and get something smarter. Best thing is, it was dirst cheap. Love cheap clothes that look smart.


----------



## uziq

I went ham on Amazon and ended up buying a bunch of stuff over the past few days.. Wii U, new jacket, and new parts for my comp.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

A watch?


----------



## Junebuug

pad thai and wonton soup on grubhub! I'm going to gain so much weight...


----------



## Andre Sossi

lights for the Christmas tree...


----------



## Octobird

A steam game. Multiple, actually.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a haircut


----------



## akimi

binding of Issac on Steam, it's eating away my time, not good.


----------



## Northern Lights

Concert tickets :clap


----------



## green9206

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug 5 disc extended edition dvd.


----------



## 000XXX000

Gotta send it back though. It arrived broken. And the bafoons at Verizon have been no help.


----------



## hazel22

dark purple satin skinny pants


----------



## Wren611

Probably food. I don't know, my mum does my shopping for me so she usually has my card.


----------



## UltraShy

Umbrella liability insurance, because I like to live it up with exciting purchases!


----------



## burningpile

cafe latte and about 30 liters of gas


----------



## Kakumbus

a box of 30 eggs with cinnamon powder.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

A coffee at work.


----------



## Dilweedle

A skin for my DS, skinit had a half-off sale yesterday.


----------



## Batcat

Cotton shirt, it was in the sale. It's more of a summer shirt though.


----------



## green9206

Curse of Chucky, Return of the killer tomatoes, Paranorman and Kick *** 2 dvd.


----------



## c4our

$45 in BTC


----------



## shiningknight

FInal Fantasy IV and Explodemon for PC from GMG.


----------



## Nicole G

Groceries


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## Noca

4 x 1.25 lb plates and a Syma X1 4 Channel 2.4G RC quadcopter.


----------



## brothersport

coffee


----------



## Folded Edge

Tetris lamp -


----------



## shelbster18

Some shirts and a couple pairs of jeans.


----------



## vela

Groceries. I didn't buy them myself but I did pay for them.


----------



## Fairykins

Cigarettes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

A newspaper


----------



## Anjelliex

A christmas cracker designed for a cat! o 3 o )


----------



## Nicole G

Folded Edge said:


> Tetris lamp -


Awesome! I would so want that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

multi packet of spearmint chewy sweet things.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ibuprofen gel


----------



## 7th.Streeter

lots of candy; baby bottle pops, candy bars, ice cream etc.


----------



## Kascheritt

Four Poly-V 1054J6 belts.


----------



## Ckg2011

Bottle of Sprite for $1.06.


----------



## Citrine

Had to look for a gift for someone.


----------



## Andre Sossi

6 pairs of socks...


----------



## Folded Edge

Nicole G said:


> Awesome! I would so want that.


It is awesome. The blue bit gets plugged into the power, the rest can be rearranged in away-way you want. Best lamp ever bizness :b:clap


----------



## gloomy




----------



## mwyatt8

Books.
So many ebooks.
I always blow all my money on books.
It's just so easy. 
It's like 1 click and bam.
a new book.
I should probably really limit myself


----------



## peacelizard

Ammo


----------



## inane

Bananas and oranges, as well as a load of laundry (washer/dryer).


----------



## Kalliber

oranges


----------



## brothersport

6 inch sub


----------



## mezzoforte

Boots :clap


----------



## thevenacava

Scissors -.-


----------



## romeoindespair

And


----------



## Fairykins

This coat in white ♡


----------



## SilentLyric

junk food.


----------



## eveningbat

Mineral water.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Windshield Wipers


----------



## persona non grata

_Post Office_ by Charles Bukowski

How did I go so long without reading any of his books?


----------



## forgetmylife

for my bro's birthday


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Body Wash
~ Shampoo
~ Rose Wine


----------



## jlscho03

Um.... a bus pass, I think?

For a service, though it'd have to be those expensive vet bills, but hey, the old dog couldn't help that!


----------



## cocooned

Two lamb shanks and some wine


----------



## kivi

A knitted jacket.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steak Bites from the bar/restaurant next door to work


----------



## hazel22

a combination lock for the gym locker


----------



## Bawsome

jumper


----------



## KILOBRAVO

sunday newspaper


----------



## Starrii

Cigarettes. & a bottle of vitamin water.


----------



## chaosherz

I bought a $4.10 pork roll from my local bakery for lunch mmm.


----------



## shelbster18

Groceries. It feels good to be able to buy my own groceries now.


----------



## Fonts

Gas


----------



## Thought Junkie

Food


----------



## Charmeleon

Booked a plane ticket and a room at a hostel just now.


----------



## Fairykins

Delivery food


----------



## Nick Attwell

CB Radio:clap


----------



## Nekomata

Scones.


----------



## TumblrAddict

Spinach tortilla wraps and grapes.


----------



## zomgz

Twocky61 said:


> CB Radio:clap


Gonna become a superhero and fight some crime?


----------



## monotonous

mezzoforte said:


> Boots :clap


hawt


----------



## S a m

Index cards


----------



## Blue Wolf

I bought a Jeep!


----------



## catcharay

Sandals ($3 a total score, good quality too) and my long awaited new wedges - on sale at 1/2 the price


----------



## Fairykins

Chocolates, a candle and a card for my Mum's birthday.


----------



## Kevin001

Shavers, deodorant, shaving cream, honey buns, and a couple of energy drinks.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Some groceries. Fat free cottage cheese, coffee creamer.

The cashier was a bit chummy for my liking..


----------



## gloomy

monster energy drink


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Down feather jacket on sale, a dog bed for my new house, fisheye lens. 

Contemplating on buying a new phone, considering ive been on a pay as you go monstrosity since july. 
I loaaaaathe it.


----------



## SouthWest

Light bulbs and a lens mount adapter on eBay. I'll be getting an electric mini drill for woodwork either tonight or tomorrow as well.


----------



## slyfox

Random things from a building supply thrift store. Glass cutter, wire, ice scrapper, cooking pot, pvc pipe 3 way connector, and probably other stuff I forgot. Might use the glass cutter to shape mirrors for crafts, etc


----------



## KILOBRAVO

sunday newspaper


----------



## TryingMara

Coffee from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Currently addicted to green olives, so about 4 packs. Scar tissue by anthony kiedis and faithfull by marianne faithfull.


----------



## LoneWriter

Some shelves and a bed.


----------



## purplepeanuts

Charcoal pencils


----------



## Kevin001

Wendy's


----------



## slyfox

Groceries again. Almost always groceries


----------



## Avesatani

beers


----------



## Lizard king

Some soccer training pants that's about it


----------



## Depo

A bottle of 1,2 litters beer. And I'm enjoying each drop of it.


----------



## heyJude

Dr. Scholls massaging gel insoles.


----------



## Lok The Mischievous

Age of Mythology: extended edition, was looking for a bit of nostalgia on steam.


----------



## SilentLyric

McPoison


----------



## Lone Drifter

The last volume of Lone Wolf and Cub...should be delivered soon.


----------



## forgetmylife

A $330 piece of paper from the sports book...

I put my money on the game for it to go under 47.5 points.
Great start, and then absolute bull**** ensues right before halftime. wtf???


----------



## eveningbat

A device measuring humidity in the room.


----------



## romeoindespair

Just picked up my first pair of crocs. Can't see why people hate them so much. Comfy as ****. Its like my foot died and went to heaven
I don't care how uncool I look. I'm wearing these everywhere


----------



## typemismatch

Some sweets and a 1D poster.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Pain medicine, Casualties of War dvd for dad, V8 pomegranate + some other fruit energy thing, and a Kiwi-flavored water. I'm sounding like 40-something woman with those last two.


----------



## gloomy

pizzzaaaa


----------



## dontwaitupforme

2 new tops from shop X 
- White "sheer" and opaque cotton striped sweater. Very subtle.
- Black again "sheer" lace panelled blouse. Perfect for black skinnies.

3 tops from shop Y
- Black and white aysmmetrical striped oversize tee, with panel cut out from the back.
- Black "50's tropical" dark floral fitted blouse.
- Black, long and slight belle sleeved gypsy top.


----------



## losthismarbles

Pizza, but before that I ordered like 2 pounds of kombu which is a kind of dried seaweed.


----------



## kivi

Four pencils.


----------



## slyfox

Small amount of rough red jasper pieces. Hopefully, I can make something out of them.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Carpet! Finally. Should be moved in by next week.. Eek. Old mout cider (kiwi and lime) and some badass razors.


----------



## Charmander

Jeggings


----------



## The Linux Guy

7 port USB hub, External Hard Drive Enclosure, New Coat, New External Hard Drive, Two mugs, Do it yourself snow globe and the glue that goes with it, Some CD-Rs, and Acne treatment.


----------



## TabbyTab

depeche mode shirt, bras


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ my how people are open around here. :lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I have seriously murdered my debit card in the last week or two.. However:

(Stepdads birthday)

- Bottle of ciroc.
- Copy of Bob Dylans "Chronicles v.1"

(Myself)

- Stuff i cant afford from Topshop.
- Stuff i cant afford from H&M (Too many nice things in there, must avoid.)
- Stuff i cant afford from Marks & Spencers.
- No7 make up.

..I regret nothing <3


----------



## haku

2 pencils and sesame sembei cookies.


----------



## coeur_brise

Bacon mac'n cheese potato chips. And a 2 litre of Coke for one dollar (plus tax). One dollar! Time to get fat, and go America! I'm proud of you.... ... I should really watch my sugar intake.


----------



## LolaViola

Food and beverages


----------



## Fat Man

One piece of the trinity is mines now. Once I collect them all, all the worlds secrets will belong to me!!


----------



## burgerchuckie

Food as usual :lol


----------



## Kml5111

Canada Dry Ginger Ale


----------



## TryingMara

Movie ticket.


----------



## TabbyTab

Got some red laces to go with em' too yeee


----------



## kivi

Dark chocolate


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Some underwear.



TabbyTab said:


> Got some red laces to go with em' too yeee


I am going to get some converse type shoes again since my last two pairs got worn out. I need yet another pair because I have white laces with musical notes on them that I found in a drawer, so I need to show them off.


----------



## foe

Last Week: Roku 2

Tonight: Ooma Telo


----------



## Kevin001

Gum


----------



## Drunky

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini, not like anyone will call/text me but needed a new one after dropping and breaking my last phone.


----------



## jim11

A cheap usb charger.


----------



## meandernorth

Breakfast at Taco Bell


----------



## slyfox

That I can remember from last night, beef hotdogs, 3 cases of royal crown cola, cranberry juice, beef gravy, white castle cheeseburgers, diced ham, and some au jus sauce. Could've just said groceries but I wanted the memory exercise. I should try this when I actually buy a lot lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered some durags off the net and I'll be making some more online purchases tomorrow


----------



## NadineKite06

A $7 gallon of milk (painful), tissues for pre-school, mini bananas, breakfast cereal, cheese.


----------



## meandernorth

Copies at FedEx Office


----------



## kingbaby

1 bottle of rum for myself, 1 bottle of tequila for my neighbor(his bday), and one of those shot bottles of crown royal apple


----------



## StoopGirl

I spent 30-40 on a sale today  Worth it tho but it hurts


----------



## slyfox

Cotton twine, 11 ham & cheese omelet microwave dinners(were 10 for $10 and the 11th was free), a raspberry plant, and a blueberry plant.


----------



## PsyKat

Incense  yum.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A lollipop.


----------



## meandernorth

*What is the last thing you bought?*

Breakfast


----------



## Kanova

Mortal Kombat X


----------



## Mxx1

Yesterday i bough a memory stick and ice tea.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

groceries


----------



## AussiePea

16gb RAM. GTA V at 60fps maxed out, yes please!


----------



## Conviction07

Ear-buds. For some reason they never seem to last more than six months.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Beer, Wine, & Scotch
~ Ordered some hats online
~ Ordered books & some glasses onlines
~ Ordered a hair lotion & tea making supplies online
~ Ordered a T-Shirt online
~ Will pick up some parmesan cheese shortly
~ Also bought minutes for my phone as well



PsyKat said:


> Incense  yum.


What kind? Pine is my favorite scent


----------



## AussiePea

Bought some Biltong too, best.thing.ever.


----------



## uziq

a Moto G


----------



## bailey grace

Alice Cooper Goes to Hell on vinyl


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Some wireless aerials for my desktop PC and wireless bridge.


----------



## Ashley123

Food.


----------



## calichick

Eyeliner at MAC
Bananas
Apple juice
Nail polish
Hair volumizing spray
A pretty blue wrap dress by Diane Von Furstenberg
A sh!ton of other stuff


----------



## blue2

crappy Belgian Beer and Bacardi the breakfast of champions


----------



## Noca

10 oz prime rib cooked medium rare with a side of buttermilk mashed potatoes and chives.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 Leffe Blondes & a Radeberger


----------



## Nekomata

Claymore whisky 70cl
25g packet of Amber Leaf tobacco
Twirl chocolate bar~


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Tea


----------



## TryingMara

Two pairs of shoes.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Truck stuff. A set of motorcraft glow plugs, a spare relay, a denzo 4 kw starter.. It ought to light up like a som***** afterward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 6-Pack of...


----------



## slyfox

Went to a festival with a ton of garage sales. 

For me

A stuffed baby alligator(old and has damaged feet and tail), stone carved ram(quartz?), big stone egg(jasper?), 5 fishing rods and reels(only wanted the one but the woman sold them all to me for $5), swivel vice, car battery powered worklight/spotlight, and a small paper cutter,

To hopefully resell

Hillary and Bill Clinton masks, a topless woman figurine(was anxious buying it but think I can resell it for profit), an old fishing book(or for me), and a bunch of 10 and 25 cent items I hope to resell. 

Already have too much junk in my house :cry


----------



## TryingMara

A bracelet for my niece.


----------



## slyfox

Chicken, stuffing, gravy, breading, and parsley


----------



## Noca

Northern Lights incline/decline utility bench off kijiji for $125


----------



## foe

my usb cord and car cig charger arrived this morning. $15 total. not bad.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

breakfast lol


----------



## slyfox

Pizza


----------



## slyfox

Hamburger meat, cheese dip, and green olives


----------



## drNYster

5lb tub of ON whey and a giant tub of creatine.


----------



## NahMean

Fazoli's :flush


----------



## Astrofreak6

Beer ;pp


----------



## EvonneEzell

A white Reese's


----------



## darlieq

Clothes from H&M.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I went to a car boot sale, bought an old hifi amplifier for £10. Also a couple of used clothes.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

groceries


----------



## DarrellLicht

two five gallon jerry jugs (to empty a diesel tank into).


----------



## blue2

petroleum distillate


----------



## EvonneEzell

doublemint gum


----------



## Sprocketjam

A can of compressed air.


----------



## slyfox

Large snake plant
Some pots

Mushroom swiss sandwiches at Hot N Now
Blueberry shake


----------



## thatGuyyy

pack of cigs


----------



## Kevin001

Some shavers and an energy drink.


----------



## Nicole G

groceries


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

He's Just Not That Into You: The No-Excuses Truth to Understanding Guys

Yeah, I'm a straight male... but a close friend (whom is a girl) told me it's a great read and it'll work for both genders... so I thought, why not...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Grr, link was broken He's Just Not That Into You: The No-Excuses Truth to Understanding Guys

Why the beep is there no edit button!! /blush


----------



## Kevin001

A jar of peanut butter.


----------



## Noca

Queen sized bed with satin sheets.


----------



## Nicole G

Two breakfast meals for my dad and me


----------



## nubly

New brakes, New rotors, oil change. $660! Someone I hate having a car.


----------



## Memories of Silence

A wooden airport toy and some cheese, but not for me.


----------



## zonebox

A book off of Amazon for $2.00. It is called World Voyagers, and I have read up to chapter 4 so far. It is about a couple that build their own sailboat, and travel across the world, I'm enjoying it a lot. It has been a while since I have read a book just for leisure, and I have forgotten how much I used to enjoy it.

It is a nice break from being on the computer, which has been my main activity for 20 years now :lol

Of course, it is filling my head with dreams of building my own sailboat in my back yard and taking my wife to Europe in it, say in about 20 years.


----------



## mike91

Dare double expresso ice coffee


----------



## slyfox

Butter, bottled water, ramen noodles, lemon juice, and a couple aloe vera drinks


----------



## KILOBRAVO

newspaper


----------



## Lasair

Tickets to the zoo online for tomorrow....yes I am going alone!!


----------



## Nonsensical

Narcotics.


----------



## Zosie92

Petrol and a chocolate bar.


----------



## NE2

A bus ride.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Tickets to the Goat***** concert next week. Still bummed about having missed Septicfllesh last month.


----------



## Nicole G

It's Friday so the usual groceries. Grocery shopping every Friday!


----------



## starsfire

Mountain dew


----------



## TryingMara

Iced coffee.


----------



## Vuldoc

sleeping pills that don't work.


----------



## Farideh

I bought cheap Barefoot wine because I'm broke.


----------



## Farideh

nubly said:


> New brakes, New rotors, oil change. $660! Someone I hate having a car.


I feel your pain. This year started off with me having to buy a car battery for $110 thanks to the snow.


----------



## crimeclub

Farideh said:


> I bought cheap Barefoot wine because I'm broke.


I buy the cheapest s*** all the time. Barton vodka? It's nearly the piss that alcoholics piss after drinking real vodka. But it's cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

feelings and hope.... i bough a snickers for good mood and hope that i don't feel sugar craving after eating it...it was worth the money


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Erdinger's mix pack of German beer


----------



## kivi

A bracelet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Erdinger's German Mixer


----------



## saperson

Some chicken for dinner


----------



## Flora20

Oreo Mcflurry from Mcdonalds ^.^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gatorade


----------



## slyfox

Pizza


----------



## Nicole G

Iced Cap, Coffee and a couple of turkey bacon club sandwiches.


----------



## TryingMara

coffee


----------



## foe

Couldn't find a cheap auxiliary cord at the dollar store so had to buy a $5 one at a discount store. AUX cords cost $5?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

computer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jumbo donairs


----------



## Kalliber

Doritoz


----------



## Crisigv

Lottery ticket


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## Folded Edge

Green via a DWM. Hopefully it'll arrive in the morning. :wink2:


----------



## Ckg2011

Bottle of orange Gatorade at Dollar General.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 26 of Tap 357 Maple Rye & 6-Pack of Samuel Adams Rebel IPA


----------



## Bbpuff

Custom made Oyasumi Punpun plugs. I'm really excited! I hope they turn out the way I want them too...


----------



## Vuldoc

lumber, though it wasn't for myself.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## CopadoMexicano

a few groceries


----------



## meandernorth

Soda


----------



## Nicole G

An iced cap, coffee and turkey bacon club sandwich


----------



## Dan1987

A bucket


----------



## Farideh

goldfish crackers


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steak bites & Gatorade


----------



## zonebox

12 12oz of cold, crisp, refreshing beer.
1 Florida lotto ticket, quick pick.
1 28oz Gatorade Fierce "Green Apple"

Ohhhh yeah  Wish me luck with the lotto tomorrow.


----------



## TryingMara

Cookies.



shorefog said:


> Soda


(again?!)


----------



## anxious87

Dicapac
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaladDays

Bread

Yeah Im a badass


----------



## Nicole G

combo meal for two at Tim Hortons


----------



## Kevin001

Food ~ Applebee's


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Gasoline for my car


----------



## JustThisGuy

Comics.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Iced coffee to fuel my addiction even further.


----------



## Zosie92

A pack of chocolate bars and some candles


----------



## Mxx1

Bought it around a week ago


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## TryingMara

A slice of eggplant pizza.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

just a newspaper


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## Nicole G

frozen lemonade


----------



## Rex87

A TV and a tablet from Wal-Mart online. Though I don't know if I got the best deal, I heard in the news that Amazon had a 32 inch for 75 bucks. I got less than a 32 inch and I paid more than 75 bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uziq

the amazon prime sale has been so wack 

was hoping to buy a monitor that was supposed to go on sale, but it never did


----------



## uziq

uziq said:


> the amazon prime sale has been so wack
> 
> was hoping to buy a monitor that was supposed to go on sale, but it never did


ended up buying some beyerdynamic DT880's to replace my Sennheiser HD380's from the Amazon Warehouse (15% off all warehouse stuff today.)

here's hoping their "Very Good" condition actually means very good, and not broken in half / crushed etc.


----------



## SkyLightning

orange juice


----------



## Amocholes

This


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Amocholes said:


> This


really? .. Diesel? ? engine capacity? how many gears? .. looks a nice beast 

i only bought a newspaper today . LOL


----------



## sociallydiseased

I bought seven chicken shawarmas and a mango juice. And it didn't even share.


----------



## zonebox

Amocholes said:


> This


So shiny, I like it. That bad boy looks like it could haul quite a lot.


----------



## Amocholes

zonebox said:


> So shiny, I like it. That bad boy looks like it could haul quite a lot.





KILOBRAVO said:


> really? .. Diesel? ? engine capacity? how many gears? .. looks a nice beast
> 
> i only bought a newspaper today . LOL


Ford F350 Lariat. 6.2L, Gas, 4x4 6sp automatic. Leather interior, heated and cooled seats.

This is what almost 3 years of overtime can buy.


----------



## Nicole G

Breakfast sandwich and ice cap


----------



## Memories of Silence

Pencils, oil paint, paintbrushes, origami paper and eye droppers.


----------



## foe

I'm so proud of myself for spending $0.00 on Amazon Prime Day. It was helpful that they had nothing good on sale. lol


----------



## Strategist

Can't say on here because of moderation. But it was for your mom.


----------



## Mxx1

New phone


----------



## Kilgore Trout

One of these


----------



## Nicole G

medium English toffee


----------



## acidicwithpanic

A milkshake to bring all the boys to my yard.


----------



## Douhnut77

5 boxes of chocolate balls from the dollar store


----------



## Wren611

I can't remember the last thing I bought since going out is tricky for me so my mum takes my card and gets whatever I need for me. The last thing I bought myself was probably top-up credit on my phone a couple of months ago? Not a clue.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

groceries.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Milk


----------



## Mikko

Dinner for me and my family. The fried rice :lol


----------



## Vuldoc

A Bing Bong plushie


----------



## Kenneth Ash

2 cupcakes from Sprinkles!


----------



## Vuldoc

A bottle of Jameson Irish Whiskey


----------



## karenw

Spring/Summer Tops


----------



## Navarone

20-pound steam card. No regrets...


----------



## lonerroom

CrimsonTrigger said:


> What did you buy?


2 bottles of Hand Sanitizer, a bag of bread and Garlic Sausages.


----------



## Flora20

Spiral notebooks and art supplies.


----------



## Nicole G

English Toffee


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Springs and strings for my good ole stratocaster. And some rosin.


----------



## Theresa Ann

A headset and some shirts..


----------



## TryingMara

A small teapot.


----------



## Vuldoc

I bought myself a necktie.


----------



## indiscipline

(currently eating :>) it's weird how sometimes I'll struggle working myself through a meal, and yet if you put one of these in front of me they're most likely gone five minutes later. I rarely even _want_ to finish them but I can't put them down, they're just too good. sdjiasfg.af


----------



## TryingMara

Groceries: mostly baking ingredients.


----------



## Noca

A movie ticket for like $9.72


----------



## cat001




----------



## mr hoang

$200 worth of groceries.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

LG G4. Been looking for a new phone for a while. So far so good.


----------



## Crisigv

Spent $11 to get into a park for the day. So stupid, and that was per person, not per car.


----------



## feels




----------



## Skeletra




----------



## TryingMara

Dinner.


----------



## Monkeygirl

a gift for my boyfriend


----------



## QuietEmerald

A Laptop for college... <~<


----------



## Zaidi

Bull**** from five different people I happened to have met today. Well, yeah! **** me.


----------



## Watching

Pretty much only buy food nowadays. Tickets for the transport. The rest is rent, bills and medical.


----------



## Still Waters

A pretty,apple scented candle for my coffee table - a small waste of money,I suppose,but it perks me up to see it and that's worth something right?


----------



## PanchoGordo

Straw cowboy hat similiar to Tom Mix.


----------



## Vuldoc

portfolio looking folders to put old school notes in


----------



## maast

orange juice


----------



## Kevin001

A pack of shavers I think.


----------



## Blue Dino

$80 desk lamp on clearance for $20. Yay!


----------



## millenniumman75

A 22oz cup of Diet Mountain Dew. My gas station has a promotion for members - if I get 7 drinks in the month of September (the 7th is usually free), I get 2,500 bonus points.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

A leather jacket and a couple pair of black fleece leggings yesterday. Still need to find a new pair of boots before it starts to snow.


----------



## Perkins

Donuts.


----------



## i suck at life

Sweet n salty granola bars


----------



## 650066

Overpriced band merchandise from Def Leppard concert.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## meandernorth

a slice of pizza


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Veggie sushi roll and two cupcakes lol


----------



## Batcat

Long sleeved shirt


----------



## Perspicacious

$90 Tom Ford Noir Pour Homme EDP 3.4 oz / 100ml (50% off)


----------



## herk

a jacket at goodwill


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Laptop Hard Drive
~ Bojenmi Beauty Tea
~ NO2 Vaporizer screens & brushes
~ Donairs


----------



## KILOBRAVO

big bottle o' cider


----------



## Charmeleon

Another random 2 am purchase.










If you're in the downtown las vegas area next week and see a not so sober dinosaur...that was me


----------



## TryingMara

Face wash.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a newspaper


----------



## Charmeleon

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Another random 2 am purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in the downtown las vegas area next week and see a not so sober dinosaur...that was me


Of course I couldn't help myself soooo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Hair Oil
~ Pine Incense
~ Shoe Powder
~ Leffe Blonde 6-pks
~ Sailor Jerry Rum


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a bottle of Russian Standard vodka  its the best one I think


----------



## Paper Samurai

a note pad


----------



## Kevin001

Fast food


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Shoes. Pointy red heels and chunky black platforms, they make me about 6'2".


----------



## Kevin001

A case of mtn. dew.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

batteries and protein bar


----------



## JohnDoe26

A box of canned pepsi.


----------



## RestlessNative

This CD










It is BRILLIANT.


----------



## Vuldoc

screws for something I'm making.


----------



## SLynn

*A Novel*

A book titled All the Light We Cannot See by Anthony Doerr. His writing is really pulls you in and makes it feel as if you are living the story inside the book :smile2:


----------



## McFly

Energy drinks and some bags of sriracha fries they had at the 99 cents store. Holy sh*t these are tasty


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apple juice


----------



## Teisha Moten

I just bought my Samsung Note 5 2 days ago, and i am enjoying it.


----------



## dune87

Black ripped skinny jeans. I hadn't worn one of those since 8 years.


----------



## cat001

Celestron Universal T-Adaptor 1.25"









EOS T2 Lens Ring Adaptor Mount









Revelation Astro 2.5x Barlow


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa

A souvenir t-shirt from Sleepy Hollow


----------



## odetoanoddity

I bought some movies today. 4 Filipino ones and the latest Mission Impossible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

cat001 said:


> Celestron Universal T-Adaptor 1.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOS T2 Lens Ring Adaptor Mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revelation Astro 2.5x Barlow


 Interesting. Are you already really into astrophotography or are you working on getting there? Expensive hobby.

(I'm assuming these are camera adapters or something?)


----------



## Karaleigh

2 books. Forensics: The Anatomy of Crime and also Everyday Sexism.


----------



## Noca

A black hoodie


----------



## i suck at life

moto jacket, hot cheetos, and a pack of granola bars


----------



## Kevin001

Monster energy drink and beef jerky


----------



## SouthWest

A TV mounting bracket for the living room, velcro cable ties and the first volume of _Wytches_ (from Amazon).


----------



## Nonsensical

Your soul


----------



## dune87

Pears.


----------



## Steve French

A donair. A super donair even. Guy dared me to consume it all, I showed that ****er.


----------



## JDsays

The last thing I bought was outrageously expensive pants for someone.


----------



## McFly




----------



## Kevin001

3 packs of soda:
~ 12 pineapple fanta
~ 12 vanilla coke
~ 12 cranberry sprite


----------



## Kevin001

~ A new laundry basket (way over due)


----------



## KelsKels

Kevin001 said:


> ~ A new laundry basket (way over due)


Hey me too! I have like 4 now. Lol. Problem is I have a lot of laundry and I'm _super_ lazy. Also spent waaaaaaay too much on a cheapy little laundry organizer thing. It was suppose to be $27 with a members discount.. but I couldn't remember the correct phone number and ended up paying $55. Talk about BS. Its my fault I felt too embarrassed to do anything about it though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## DarrellLicht

Couple of under armor sweatshirts, two 'Chip McCormick' 8 round magazines, an extended clip ejector to swap with.


----------



## Kmarie92

Bottle of red. That's my Friday night -_-


----------



## Kmarie92

And now a haul of skincare products.


----------



## Farideh

gasoline


----------



## Kilgore Trout

soil and fertilizer for da plants


----------



## Findedeux

Silicon egg poaching rings.


----------



## griffin1000

A pair of white Converse.


----------



## Steve French

Bag of popcorn. In a few, it will be a peacoat.


----------



## nordision

A cig pack, a hamburger, a chocolate croissant.


----------



## 2Milk

A monitor stand.


----------



## TryingMara

New razor and cleaning supplies.


----------



## RestlessNative

The last thing I bought was bikkutz










When really what I went out to buy was this movie










There weren't any copies left


----------



## SouthWest

I've started buying Christmas gifts and bought my younger brother a Wileyfox Swift smartphone, some girl band records for my sister (Girlschool, The Go-Go's and The Runaways) and a Legend of Zelda metallic print for my older brother.


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Crisigv

Bought a coffee and some food. But I also bought a dress for Sunday and a pair of pants.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Constellations

Kinda obsessed with them


----------



## theotherone

yesterday we bought poutine material, i'm canadian and back to america. so ya


then we had a 5 minute decision in the store about Mac, n cheese. we ended up buying the 67 cent one... 2 of them. lol... untouched still (classic cheddar)



i want makeup ^^ but i suck lol so i never buy shiz


----------



## Ameenah

CHI hair straightener


----------



## theotherone

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Of course I couldn't help myself soooo


haha cute type. if i c ya i'll holla

not really i have SA...


----------



## theotherone

Ameenah said:


> CHI hair straightener


i have that 2!!!! lol i bought it 2 years ago  we r the same now haha


----------



## Ameenah

theotherone said:


> i have that 2!!!! lol i bought it 2 years ago  we r the same now haha


Lol my mom's stole mine.. I had no choice. It took so much in me to splurge $130 on a straightener.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Online:
- Hair/shaving products
- Headphones

In Store:
- Chimay Blue
- Stanley Park Sunsetter 6pk
- Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## hellollama

The other night I purchased a dream bag of mine from Amazon.com and now it is in my hands. I love it.


----------



## Kevin001

Fast food....ugh.


----------



## inane

Milk from the depanneur.


----------



## McFly

Went thrift shopping and found a nice leather chrome executive chair for $20, which was a total steal.
750 watt APC UPS with good battery $7, another steal
Large fan $10
Art Deco bathroom light fixture $3
Locking door knob with keys $5
and a 1:18 Jaguar XJ200 model for my bookshelf $2


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

Bolthouse Farms Blue Goodness & a sandwich


----------



## Findedeux

A 7" amazon fire for $35 for my nephew for X-mas.


----------



## TryingMara

dishwashing liquid


----------



## Noca

floss sticks from Walmart


----------



## i suck at life

toothpaste and hand soap


----------



## Crisigv

a coffee


----------



## slyfox

Bought a 10 gallon aquarium kit because it was on sale. The cheap price was really tempting me so I went back and bought a second one. Plan on using them for growing aquatic plants so I'll have to purchase some lids and lights. Would be nice to also have a few fish.


----------



## Spindrift

A new thing of protein powder, but OH GOD HUGE MISTAKE.

Heed the advice I ignored - don't buy vanilla.


----------



## slyfox

Hydrometer, metal aquarium stand, reef crystal salt, glass aquarium lid, and random food


----------



## meandernorth

Christmas-themed clothing accessories


----------



## Drunky

Buying some more clothes for winter http://www.tokyolaundry.com/tokyo-laundry-ash-knitted-hoody-brown and http://www.tokyolaundry.com/tokyo-laundry-blaxton-charcoal-hooded-cardigan


----------



## MCHB

82' extension cord to plug in my block heater. There are no plugins on the front of the house, apparently...


----------



## meandernorth

a tie (two of them)



karenw said:


> passport holder, case tag, keyring, pen, jacket, hat, scarf, mugs & a bear called charlie for my neice, I spoil that baby.


If you're traveling (passport holder), have an enjoyable and safe trip.


----------



## Farideh

Starbucks grande peppermint mocha. Starbucks sucks. I was just craving for a sugary beverage. Tasteless beverages at a rip off price except for their green tea frappes and lattes.


----------



## MCHB

A new AC adapter for my laptop...


----------



## stewartmays1

pc tablet but i now regret it as i dont even use it lol


----------



## Kevin001

An energy drink I think.


----------



## unemployment simulator

1kg bag of granola


----------



## MisoGirl

The most recent thing I bought was technically lunch today.

But the last item I purchased was a small plus how Bruce neopet at a con the other day. It was so cute and nostalgic I had to haha.


----------



## JDsays

Toothpaste


----------



## yurt

An Ipod touch mainly so I can listen to audiobooks at work..


----------



## Memories of Silence

Sunscreen and lip balm.


----------



## The Wolf

Fried chicken and potato wedges


----------



## unemployment simulator

train ticket


----------



## Nicole G

Vaccine shot for my cat


----------



## The Starry night

A new blender


----------



## zonebox

A 166mhz pentium 1 mmx computer for a dollar. I'm planning on running msdos 7.1 and linux on it  

I want to see how much I can get out of this old guy, I love doing that for some reason. Anyway, it was only a dollar, the only things I need for it are two PCI cards, which would be for Ethernet and the other ps/2 connectors. Both are inexpensive enough. On the practical side, I have some old tape back up datasets with journals, pictures, and god knows what else that I would like to retrieve. It is a colorado tape drive setup, bleh.. you don't want to hear this do you? Instead, I will talk about waffles. Waffles are good  I haven't had a waffle for a few weeks now, life can be hard like that.


----------



## stewartmays1

some pc speakers got them for 50 uk pounds they sound great


----------



## Jesuszilla

Assassin's Creed Syndicate, WWE 2k16


----------



## RestlessNative




----------



## Alcadaeus

Groceries about 4 days ago. Reading the receipt, I still have it for some reason, I got coconut oil, chicken drumsticks and six piece, coconut milk drink, bag of chicken breast, bag of grapefruit, bag of murasaki sweet potatos, eggs, spicy spinach blend, avocado, broccoli, romaine, zucchini, butter, spinach, bananas, and ground pepper.


----------



## Cascades

A bunch of new clothes for myself.


----------



## Memories of Silence

A pair of $8 shoes, a sparkly ladybug mouse for 50 cents, socks, pyjama pants, water, towels and two throwrugs.


----------



## Maverick34

webcam & couple of vintage BMX magazines


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Farideh

Cabot cheese to snack on and cupcake essentials for Valentine's Day.

- red velvet cake mix
- creamy vanilla frosting (accidentally bought that instead of cream cheese frosting)
- cupcake liners
- red sprinkles


----------



## smeeble

honey


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Milk coffee and bread, oh and some pic n mix which mainly consisted of smarties and mini chocolate eggs


----------



## StephCurry

2 beef burgers.


----------



## Kevin001

Shavers and toothpaste.


----------



## Charmander

Assassins Creed Syndicate and a phone charger. (I actually realised after I'd bought the charger that I just hadn't had the old one plugged in properly)


----------



## Nicole G

Ice cap from tim hortons


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Brownies


----------



## cat001

Crank puller for the bike


----------



## TryingMara

A spiral notebook.


----------



## slyfox

4 small hermit crabs, 2 snails, some dried seaweed, and some extra shells. This is for a saltwater tank. Not sure if I'll add more because it is on the small side.


----------



## Hope95

Candyyyyyy


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A Twix bar.


----------



## Maverick34

Baby Ruth chocolate bars


----------



## zonebox

16gb of ram for this laptop, which currently has 6. I'm looking forward to running a few different virtual machines now


----------



## Steve French

Got thinking about the classic film Das Boot. I own it already, but I haven't seen the miniseries cut, which adds in a couple hours. Bought that for $12. While I was looking at it on Amazon, the book showed up in the recommended bar, so I bought that too. It was used, but good condition, and only cost 1 cent.


----------



## andalusy

Shibari Triton Spray Men's


----------



## aramainep

I bought a bottle opener. More like had one made for my brother who really loves bottled beer. He doesn't like the one in cans so I figured what better present right?

http://www.tiesncuffs.com.au/pages/custom-bottle-openers

I got him the card looking one but with a Jack.


----------



## Kevin001

Some trident gum.


----------



## TryingMara

coffee


----------



## slyfox

Taco bell food


----------



## AllyBally

some bikinis for my next vacay


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

A new tube of lipstick


----------



## Perzunya

One piece of blue club dresses.


----------



## Nicole G

Small hot chocolate, small steeped tea, bagel breakfast sandwich with bacon and a sausage breakfast wrap.


----------



## Farideh

Applebee's All American cheeseburger with a side of fries. I do not eat like this everyday. Yesterday was my cheat day.


----------



## Skeletra

It was just so cute, and there was only one left.
Of course now I feel kind of guilty for wasting money on something useless rather than saving it. But done is done. It's still cute.


----------



## Nils Hjerpe

*Chips*

Potato chips. Very tasty but I felt bad afterwards..


----------



## cat001

Bicycle repair stand


----------



## Zatch

One Punch Man manga. Saw it on the shelf and decided why not.



Skeletra said:


> [owl thingy]
> 
> It was just so cute, and there was only one left.


Want. I have something like that, only mine is a lamp.

Owls 4 lyfe.


----------



## Skeletra

Veracity said:


> Want. I have something like that, only mine is a lamp.
> 
> Owls 4 lyfe.


Owls are awesome XD! 
I really want the owl cookie jar they have too, and some other owl stuff...

(Its a wine stopper, btw. Not easy to see with no sense of scale )


----------



## Bargeld

The last thing I bought that wasn't food or completely mundane:










Clover Canyon lounge pants


----------



## SouthWest

It's my mum's birthday today and she asked that I take her shopping for a present. I ended up buying a stone bird bath for her garden that she's very happy with.


----------



## Mur

BBQ Chips/Crisps


----------



## MCHB

26" x 2.25" Nobby Nic tires for my bike, and a starnut for when my new rigid fork gets here.


----------



## MCHB

Within Thrall said:


> one of these:


CHEATER! :grin2:

...okay, so I had an auto lense in my helmet for years before it conked out! When it died, I switched to a shade 11 gold plated phillips glass lense and haven't looked back.


----------



## zonebox

An RCA cambio 11.6 inch 2 in 1 tablet.

I'm impressed with what the little $150 hybrid can do, although there are glitches here and there. 11.6 inches is a little bit too big for a tablet though, I sort of wish I went with the 10 inch one.

My next purchase is probably going to be a 100 watt solar panel, controller, a few wires, and a deep cycle battery to take camping with me. It should cost around $200, and that will be the last of my large purchases for quite a time to come.


----------



## andretti

[/URL][/IMG]

just bought these for the summer.


----------



## ShySouth

Non-food: nightgown for me
Food: ice cream and Eggos for my sons


----------



## Crisigv

A little haul from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Repix

I bought Jazz Jackrabbit 2: The Christmas Chronicles for 550$ the most expensive collectors video game I have ever bought..

But it was worth it!


----------



## MCHB

Within Thrall said:


> ;p I am barely learning and I'll probably be working with many types of welding so I thought instead of buying lenses I'll just buy the auto lens. You weld? What kind of welding do you work with?


It was my trade for 10 years! I'll probably weld again, although not to the same intensity (new trade; less welding!). I've burned miles upon miles of GMAW, MCAW, FCAW and SMAW.


----------



## Maverick34

Race Face MTB cranks (old school square taper) at a very good price :grin2:


----------



## Mammagamma

Food for next week.


----------



## tehuti88

I believe it was a spool of fishing line. For my mother. Who does not fish. But who does do beadwork.


----------



## Repix

theloneleopard said:


> I loooved playing Jazz Jackrabbit! I actually have the regular Jazz Jackrabbit 2 around here somewhere...
> 
> Always loved the music for the "Water Level":


Yes both wonderful games.. JJ1 has a special place in my heart. :smile2:


----------



## DarrellLicht

.. Couldn't help myself..


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Protein powder.


----------



## MCHB

Bought a new hydration pack (Willow Creek Alps Outdoors); wanted a little more carrying capacity than the cheap one I'd been using...plus it's camo. I like camo, lol! Goes great with my bright orange bike! :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

I got two pairs of Nikes for $65. A good deal to me.


----------



## McFly

Went to the Goodwill.

Got an old Sony portable reel to reel 1/4" tape recorder for $50. Same model famous for the Nixon missing 18 minutes audio. Works like new.










Also found a screenplay book from the movie Titanic. Signed by James Cameron, Billy Zane and others. $3.


----------



## Meroko

a jar of fuji apples >


----------



## McFly

Meroko said:


> a jar of fuji apples >


They really are the best apples.


----------



## Meroko

indeed sir!:kiss:


----------



## Maverick34

Some BMX stickers... one of them being


----------



## DarrellLicht

looking forward to making my amp scream.


----------



## Yer Blues

Polarized goggles for highway driving. Strange, no one seems to tail me anymore? And these:


----------



## naes

A bottle of scuppernong wine from duplin winery.


----------



## zonebox

100 watt solar panel along with a charge controller. Next up is a deep cycle battery to connect to it.


----------



## zonebox

McFly said:


> Went to the Goodwill.
> 
> Got an old Sony portable reel to reel 1/4" tape recorder for $50. Same model famous for the Nixon missing 18 minutes audio. Works like new.







:afr

For real though, it sounds like a cool hobby to have. Not summoning demons, I mean that could be cool too. But the older tape recorders.


----------



## TryingMara

A gift card.


----------



## LaurelHS

Cafe mocha and a Nutella croissant from Tim Hortons. I have quite the sweet tooth.


----------



## Still Waters

Bob Marley t-shirt -it's a gift.


----------



## McFly

zonebox said:


> :afr
> 
> For real though, it sounds like a cool hobby to have. Not summoning demons, I mean that could be cool too. But the older tape recorders.


lol. There wasn't anything interesting on the tape just some choir music, a dog barking in the background and then a flight training narrator. I'm going to try to get a vintage ribbon microphone and do some audio recordings.


----------



## lonerroom

either it was groceries on Tuesday or if bus fare counts, bus fare yesterday.


----------



## Don Aman

My in-ear head phones were becoming very uncomfortable so I bought some Sennheiser HD 558 head phones. First over-ear ones I've had in many years but hopefully they prove to be more comfortable.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

White wine and chocolate....... good god I've turned into a woman!


----------



## AllTheSame

Painkillers for my ****** right foot. I'm about ready to take a hacksaw and just cut it off I swear to God lol. I have three full bottles of Tramadol in my medicine cabinet but I filled another one I guess just in case I need it. I don't take them very often at all, even though it does hurt sometimes, I don't want the weight gain that might come with it and I just don't like the way they make me feel.

I want to go back to work. Staying at home all day is driving me cray-cray.

I'm getting paid because it's all worker's compensation and I'm paying child support oc but I just hate this man. Never thought I'd say this but I have too much time alone and I'm ready to be around people again. I miss my friends from work.


----------



## riverbird

A container of the new non-dairy/vegan Ben and Jerry's ice cream. I got the PB & Cookies flavor. It was amazing.


----------



## zonebox

I also bought a 12 volt outlet, that has 2 usb slots.. and a AC converter.

I'm going camping son! I'm also gonna harvest the power of the *freaking *sun so that I can use my laptop for over a week.


----------



## Reece civils

chicken Tagliatelle & 12" Meat Pizza


----------



## zonebox

riverbird said:


> A container of the new non-dairy/vegan Ben and Jerry's ice cream. I got the PB & Cookies flavor. It was amazing.


I just ate a really good gardein bbq porkless pocket meal, those things are awesome.


----------



## uziq

just bought a lil' wine juice box and some dark chocolate *painting fingernails emoji goes here*


----------



## Tokztero

Straw Hut Pizza


----------



## flyingMint

I bought me a gallon of household insect repellent, it's bug season and I must prepare!!!


----------



## Lucidfragments

Beer..


----------



## Mur

A few of these


----------



## MasticatorOG

A shaker of turmeric


----------



## feels

My precious


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> My precious


:O.....bomb af. I see mushrooms, bacon, kale?


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> :O.....bomb af. I see mushrooms, bacon, kale?


It's mushrooms, bacon, artichoke hearts, spinach, with alfredo sauce, mozzarella cheese, and a little basil pesto on top. And it is the dopest **** ever holy moly. I dunno if there's any Pie Fives near you but if so you have to try it out. You get to build your own pizza and I think this one's perfect??? Also, I'm pretty sure it's all the same price so you can just load that **** up.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> It's mushrooms, bacon, artichoke hearts, spinach, with alfredo sauce, mozzarella cheese, and a little basil pesto on top. And it is the dopest **** ever holy moly. I dunno if there's any Pie Fives near you but if so you have to try it out. You get to build your own pizza and I think this one's perfect??? Also, I'm pretty sure it's all the same price so you can just load that **** up.


That sounds amazing, lol. We don't have any in Louisiana. :crying: The closest is in Webster, TX I think. If I'm ever in that area I will check it out though .


----------



## flyingMint

feels said:


> My precious


F*** i need thissssss


----------



## Grillo89

feels said:


> My precious


I need this in my life


----------



## Hikin

Some pudding(my kryptonite), a bag of chips and two beers.


----------



## TheLastShy

Ice cream.


----------



## Maverick34

Glucosamine Chondroitin for my Mom


----------



## Crisigv

An Ice Capp, because I'm just going to keep getting fat and hopefully have a heart attack.


----------



## DarrellLicht

One of these.


----------



## unemployment simulator

celery, mushrooms, lettuce, cream, peanut butter, deodorant.


----------



## stewartmays1

alarm clock and i still cant get out of bed lol


----------



## tina the llama

A few Littlest Pet Shop toys. Yes, they're for me... Why do you ask? :wink2: Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional. :nerd:


----------



## Tokztero

Postage


----------



## tina the llama

Build a Bear's "Year of the Monkey" plush... I couldn't resist, he is just too cute for words! Finally Reginald, one of my teddy bears (who is also a BAB) is going to get a roommate! Plus, I will have twice the snuggling during bedtime! It's a win-win if you ask me!


----------



## michael20161991

I bought a oddworld on steam.


----------



## SouthWest

It's my dad's birthday next Tuesday and I struggle each year buying him stuff. He doesn't have hobbies beyond watching TV so I try to buy him practical things; this year I've gotten him some DIY tools.

Two days later my niece has her birthday and my parents celebrate their anniversary - I've bought a framed photo of them together from my aunt's recent wedding.


----------



## Euripides

Pack of Luckies.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Appetizers from a vegetarian restaurant. It was surprisingly good.


----------



## McFly

$15 worth of food from 99c store for food drive
Found some Sketchers steel toed work boots in good shape for $7 at the goodwill. Plus a new Lenovo keyboard for $2.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Scotch Ale
~ Shampoo
~ Carrot Muffins
~ Vanilla Icing


----------



## chinaski

mouth wash
underwear
deodorant
toothbrush
razor blades/cartridges


----------



## McFly

Went thrift store shopping and made some scores.

2x20ft coax tv cable. $2 each
3 pairs of jeans (wrangler and gap) $7 each
Black hurley zippered hoodie $6
A rainbird sprinkler timer $4
7 channel weather and emergency channel radio $3
Belkin WRG614 wifi router $3 which I'll try to turn into a wifi repeater.
Maxell noise cancelling headphones $1
Adidas basketball for the dog $1

A Toshiba Satellite U305 Laptop for $25. Looks like the previous owner only used it for a few months back in 2010 going by the file dates. Runs hot though.
A early 2000s pc case with lighted fans $13










Then later a 1997 Toshiba Satellite Pro 445CDX Laptop in the box with original accessories for $25. It's in almost new condition. Last time it was used was in June 2001. Battery is almost 20 years old and still lasts over an hour. Has a CDROM and floppy drive and Windows 98 SE with Plus! 1.44 BILLION Byte hard drive! (1.4gb lol). Ordered a wifi PCMIA card, I'm going to play some old classics like Doom and Tomb Raider on it.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Chocolates and guacamole. I shouldn't be spending like that, but I was angry about someone after work and that's what I do when I'm stressed out: spend. -_- Ugh.


----------



## LemonBones

Epsom Salts 1kg


----------



## Friendonkey

Me, my dad and his wife Taco Bell.


----------



## 8888

This stim necklace in magenta.


----------



## McFly

Harbor Freight Electric Pole Saw
Glow in the dark rope as a dog toy 
N64 USB controller for playing roms
Chinese multimeter
Melatonin
10 grams 5htp powder


----------



## pied vert

last thing? lemon-ginger tea (i have a cold)
last interesting thing? some fishnet shirts


----------



## pied vert

Wanderlust89 said:


> Chocolates and guacamole. I shouldn't be spending like that, but I was angry about someone after work and that's what I do when I'm stressed out: spend. -_- Ugh.


don't feel bad, what's the point of working so hard if you don't let the money keep you happy


----------



## uziq

I had to buy a money order for an apartment application. I also bought my meds.


----------



## Ichimatsu

a strawberry-banana smoothie


----------



## Flora20

Earphones, cause old ones didn't work anymore


----------



## Euripides

Lucky strikes. Again. Oh, and benzo's.


----------



## smeeble

A mocha frappeccino


----------



## RobinTurnaround

A pretty skirt and 4 DVDs


----------



## MamaDoe

Tampons, socks and McDonalds.


----------



## stewartmays1

a new dvd player for my bedroom damn cabel was 20 bucks wtf


----------



## Wanderlust89

pied vert said:


> don't feel bad, what's the point of working so hard if you don't let the money keep you happy


Absolutely! haha I agree but at the same time, I'm drowning in student debt so technically I have no money. :S


----------



## uziq

some new shoez


----------



## scottone99

Starbucks coffee. Love that white choclate mocha!


----------



## Friendonkey

A bottle of pink lemonade.


----------



## uziq

bought some cologne. going out tonight and it'll be my first time wearing it


----------



## Arbre

Some weights and a book. I want to buy clothes and maybe a movie too, but the weights cost over $150 and I don't know how much money I have in the bank right now.


----------



## elderdragon

Future Days and Ege Bamyasi by Can on Vinyl


----------



## cat001

Habistat Dimming Thermostat, temperature gun, F10 disinfectant and Caloclear Optical Lens Cleaner


----------



## pied vert

$325 for a traffic violation fuuuuuuuuuuuq.
Other than that, 2-scoop ice cream


----------



## slyfox

Cream of chicken soup(for a pot pie) and 18 bottles of club soda( I add lemon juice. Trying to quit soda).


----------



## Andre

A pound of almonds on sale for 6 dollars.


----------



## Drunky

Bought some shorts, but dunno if I have the confidence to wear them outside.


----------



## UltraShy

Sausages, hot dogs, and buns. All to use a $10 coupon I got for refilling a Nardil script. The co-pay was $10, but it got me $10 of free food.

Sadly, it was the last of my coupons and they're not putting out any more except for transferred scripts. So now I have no particular reason to use their pharmacy, except for items that have manufacturer coupons that bring $45 AndroGel down to $10 or $75 Saphris down to $25 or metformin & Lipitor which they give both away for free.


----------



## Ender

A souvenir penny, cost fifty one cents. You put two quarters and a penny into a machine it smashes the penny and puts a picture on it. My keyboard doesn't have a cent sign, when did that happen, my typewriter had one, I'm so old.


----------



## nubly

A computer monitor and Sims4.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## globelion

2 bottles of vape juice and titanfall (downloaded for free) on xbox gold


----------



## Hopesfall

food. all i buy is food these days. I'm a binge eater. i bought a box of oreo cookies.


----------



## Farideh

Whataburger Monterey melt with fries and a Dr. Pepper


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Deoderant, shampoo, carrot muffins, & vanilla icing


----------



## Farideh

slyfox said:


> Cream of chicken soup(for a pot pie) and 18 bottles of club soda( I add lemon juice. Trying to quit soda).


Perriere sells the ones with lime already in it and La Croix has different flavored mineral water. You can find those at Target. I hope I helped.


----------



## slyfox

Farideh said:


> Perriere sells the ones with lime already in it and La Croix has different flavored mineral water. You can find those at Target. I hope I helped.


Thanks, I usually like to flavor them myself but I might give Perriere and La Croix a try  Know I've seen Perriere before


----------



## CopadoMexicano

dog food and groceries


----------



## cat001

Reptoboost, Critical Care Formula, F10 Disinfectant.

From the vets; Flamazine, Emeraid Carnivore, syringe and feeding tube


----------



## seswick

A bottle of whisky, sadly I have to wait for it to be delivered :'(


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New glasses, & bus tickets


----------



## MCHB

A blunt longsword blade.

After watching it in person a few weeks back, it looks like so much fun!


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Medium Ice Coffee.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Time. (I resisted suicide)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

La Resolution & Ephemere Bleuet Beers, 3 a piece


----------



## Tokztero

Neff Spec Ops softshell jacket



Update: Got it in the mail the other day. :grin2:


----------



## Arbre




----------



## StrangeComforts

A leather jacket


----------



## UltraShy

A smart phone & tablet. Now I just need to find a 5-year-old to teach me how they work. That cost a pile of money.

Before that, a house, which cost a really huge pile of money.

Being thrifty sure is mighty damn expensive.


----------



## Arbre

humidity said:


> damn lol, I have the same exact shirt and color.


Nice. I Googled Boards of Canada shirts and that picture came up and I had to buy it. It's the only band shirt I'll own.


----------



## Overene

An iPhone charger with extra insulation so hopefully I won't break it this time.


----------



## Tibble

Picked up a rockstar energy drink before going into work. And also purchased a powerful video card the other day :3


----------



## slyfox

Big John steak and cheese sandwich with some banana peppers on the side.


----------



## AbandonedAccount443

Pepper spray


----------



## Cashel

A burger and fries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Online Orders:
- Sofa Bed
- Shaving Cream/Balm/Aftershave
- Digital Bathroom Scale
- Omega 3/Vitamin D Supplement
- Brita Replacement Filter


----------



## Unreality

Haagen Dazs - Strawberry ice cream. Mmmm.


----------



## kivi

Fruity kefir and yogurt.


----------



## Steve French

Four packages of instant noodles and a bottle of bismuth subsalicylate.


----------



## Crisigv

A Samsung wireless fast charger. It's pretty cool.


----------



## SplendidBob

Tesco deli roast turkey from the reduced section. (living the dream)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Turkey bacon club sandwich and two donuts


----------



## hevydevy

A turntable / vinyl player. My favorite musician, Devin Townsend, is releasing an album Friday and I preordered an exclusive vinyl. Hoping it comes before I meet him next week so I can get him to sign it.


----------



## feels




----------



## springbreeze1




----------



## Crisigv

A coffee. It's a habit that I can never break, no matter what time it is.


----------



## Kevin001

Medicine and tea


----------



## In The Shade

Chicken sandwich, packet of smoky bacon crisps and a bottle of sunny delight.


----------



## Zatch

springbreeze1 said:


>


This! I was planning to save some for lunch today, but my sis got into it. I wish there was a special fridge compartment for hiding pizza.


----------



## Trooper

A really health packet of crisps (with the highest fat and sugar content I have ever seen)
A box of six Mr Kipling Viennese Whirls
A Small bottle of Ribena
A packet of cigarettes

Such a healthy lifestyle I lead...


----------



## Trooper

Oh, and that pizza looks tasty springbreeze1.


----------



## herk

chick fil a icecream


----------



## Mc Borg

Monster energy drink, kit-kat and a lottery ticket. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ai

Some spring rolls. Mmmmm spring rolls. Heartburn be damned, those were good.



Veracity said:


> This! I was planning to save some for lunch today, but my sis got into it. I wish there was a special fridge compartment for hiding pizza.


:O:O:O:O:O


----------



## Kevin001

Taco Bell


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Stella & Chewys freeze dried raw chicken cat food.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Merkurial

Just some food :smile2:


----------



## Crisigv

Gas and a much needed car wash.


----------



## copper

New oven range and fridge.


----------



## Trooper

A stick of memory for my laptop, but found out it was the wrong type, so has to go back. Grrr!!!


----------



## ironjellyfish

A lovely bunch of bananas.


----------



## doe deer

leggings for my yoga class


----------



## Arianeee

Pancakes.


----------



## bad baby

the best gelato i've ever had.


----------



## ironjellyfish

Peanut butter and cigarette papers. No I wasn't trying to smoke the peanut butter.


----------



## ironjellyfish

Fever Dream said:


> It might have been interesting if had you tried to.


----------



## AllTheSame

IHOP...for myself, my daughter and my ex-wife.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

groceries


----------



## cmed

Bought an Amazon Fire tablet just for web browsing, watching videos and using social media. It's been perfect for that so far. More convenient than using a laptop and better than using my phone.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

A juicer

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeOfWolf

I ordered 20 pounds of grey celtic sea salt on eBay, it's worth 160$. Table salt replace the 80 vital minerals with toxic chemicals... so it'd look clean white and pretty... like you will in your coffin.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Forza Horizon 3...that was like...2 weeks ago


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

10 oven roasted wings smothered in onions with foccacia bread. Winter body is in full effect.


----------



## Trooper

A packet of ready-to-eat salted sunflower seeds. I've never had them before, so not sure if you eat the entire seed ?. But I've heard they are good for you...


----------



## Crisigv

6 makeup brushes. It'll be nice to have a few new and decent ones.


----------



## slyfox

50+ mealworms. Already am breeding some superworms with my dad, but thought I would start up a mealworm colony to add some variety. Was surprised to find two pupae already in with the mealworms, so that was a bonus. Was surprising because Petsmart had them refrigerated and I thought that was supposed to prevent them from transforming or at least slow it down. Might even get beetles with the mealworms before the superworms, because the superworm pupae still haven't turned into beetles yet.


----------



## Kiara93

Flight tickets to New York! I think that right place to have great holidays in New York. I'm going to visit it on Christmas holidays, and have already booked the tickets - https://www.iflyfirstclass.com/ Yes, I know the first class is not cheap but I have a big fear of flying and panic attacks.
How do you think is New York so marvelous in winter as in summer time?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kiara93 said:


> Flight tickets to New York! I think that right place to have great holidays in New York. I'm going to visit it on Christmas holidays, and have already booked the tickets - https://www.iflyfirstclass.com/ Yes, I know the first class is not cheap but I have a big fear of flying and panic attacks.
> How do you think is New York so marvelous at winter as in summer time?


Nice! Where are you from? I think you will enjoy it  It's probably already on your list of things, everyone goes to the Rockefeller Center in midtown Manhattan to see the big lit up Christmas tree and take photos with their partner if they manage to get close enough. It's really crowded there, but still sweet and carries a romantic feel if you're into that. It's very pretty with the decorated lights on the buildings. Make sure to bring gloves, hat and a scarf!









My "boyfriend" and I at the tree


----------



## kivi

10 liter water. I couldn't find 5 liter ones so I had to carry it to my room. It was horrible. Also, it made me so exhausted that I couldn't even think straight. I kept locking my room one more time thinking I was opening it (it had one lock before). I continued unlocking-locking like this for few minutes. I think one student who saw me thought I was trying to enter someone else's room.


----------



## HenDoggy

Cate le Bon's latest album crab day on MP3 for 9 bucks. I was on the fence after listening to a couple of samples but having enjoyed her previous record I decided to Take the plunge. I'm quite satisfied with it.


----------



## Virgo

McDonald's.


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Kiara93

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Nice! Where are you from? I think you will enjoy it  It's probably already on your list of things, everyone goes to the Rockefeller Center in midtown Manhattan to see the big lit up Christmas tree and take photos with their partner if they manage to get close enough. It's really crowded there, but still sweet and carries a romantic feel if you're into that. It's very pretty with the decorated lights on the buildings. Make sure to bring gloves, hat and a scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "boyfriend" and I at the tree


I'm from England, the small town near London.
Thanks for sharing your photo! It definitely amazing place, you're so lucky to visit it. 
I've been dreaming visit Rockefeller Center since childhood, when I first saw Home Alone, it's my favourite Christmas movie.
:wink2: Thanks for tips, I will take warm clothes!


----------



## Yer Blues

Doesn't seem to do much?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

not really the last thing, I learned two white stripes songs already


----------



## Yer Blues

TheOLDPrince said:


> not really the last thing, I learned two white stripes songs already


Nice!

Brother bought one of these not long ago:










I think it's a violin?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

thermostat


----------



## Theresa Ann

Coloring book, gel pens & a color pencil case. :nerd:


----------



## Trooper

A pair of gloves and a large bottle of water.


----------



## Smiddy

A Loot Crate...







HELP ME!!!


----------



## kivi

Pears, glasswort ( :yay I found it on the grocery store, usually I can't find it unless I go to a bazaar -it's better to shop for vegetables and fruits in bazaars but I don't know any here-, I hope it's not wizened), gloves and crackers.


----------



## Still Waters

Tons of groceries from Walmart and Costco,hopefully they'll last two to three weeks. Also,a black coat -will come in handy,should Winter ever decide to arrive....


----------



## Ai

Starburst "fave reds" minis and a bottle of sparkling cider. Figured I'd get my daily corn syrup intake on, I guess... lol :sus


----------



## Trooper

A second hand laptop, that was too much of a bargain to pass up. And I'm a sucker for a bargain...


----------



## TryingMara

Groceries, lots of baking ingredients.


----------



## Calix64

I will give you an interesting answer. The absolute last thing that I bought was food. I bought a large Shrimp fried rice and a half order of Fried Calamari. The last object I bought I was were some sunglasses for $12.99 at the gas station two weeks ago. They are Gray/Orange and the glass is orange and looks a bit light green, blueish when I move them around. The last item that I bought worth over 1000 dollars was an HP Envy 17 inch laptop which I bought in July.


----------



## mechanical animal

A cuisine art 4 cup coffee maker. It works well.


----------



## Steve French

A case of beer. 15 pack of Rolling Rock. Not my first choice, but it got the job done.


----------



## Taaylah

Burger King. I regret it :?


----------



## truant

_The Concept of Anxiety_ by Soren Kierkegaard and Hozier's self-titled album.

It's pretty rare for me to buy non-grocery items. But every once in a while I snap and foolishly waste money.


----------



## kivi

Fitness, cycling, fashion, home design, nature, art & culture magazines for our next work.


----------



## butterskenny

A Freddy Fazbear plush for my desk at home.


----------



## slyfox

Groceries - cases of bottled water, distilled water(pet related), lemon juice, kiwis, potato bread, hunter venison sausage, turkey lunch meat, and maybe more


----------



## BoxJellyfish

Books, can't get enough.


----------



## slyfox

More grocery supplies and some sewing/crafting supplies


----------



## Crisigv

Walmart run for some new pillows and some food. And then gas and a car wash.


----------



## NoEgo

Coconut Water


----------



## herk

ovkda


----------



## TryingMara

Cookie cutters


----------



## GretaFlow

Shoes and a jacket for the winter


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

12 chicken nuggets and I regret 6 of them. Why do I do this?! I am so nauseous.


----------



## Still Waters

Just got back from Ross(Oh how I LOVE that store) -Anyways,got this silver metal heart that has rose patterns hammered on front and back .-It's from India and hangs on the wall - I grabbed it right away though I had no idea where it might look right. Now the problem is,I've got about six places I'd love to hang it -hmmmm.........


----------



## TryingMara

Train ticket.


----------



## kivi

Potatoes (I'm thinking about making mashed potatoes the next day), pears, almonds, rose hip tea.


----------



## MCHB

Exciting stuff!









I'll uh...I'll be putting that "All weather" claim to the test, lol. I carry a set of ski gloves for when needed, but it's nice to start out with something less bulky. No snow yet, but it's gradually creeping down the hills. I'm curious what the winter riding will be like here as the trails are a lot more hilly. Once the snow does hit, I'll be fine so long as the trails are frozen hardpack or ice, not so much in slushy conditions or deep powder.


----------



## cat001




----------



## MCHB

cat001 said:


>


AWESOMENESS! :grin2:

We're still waiting for the hills to open; not much snow yet and it's sure taking it's sweet time getting here!


----------



## kivi

Cream cheese and bread (since the fish that I cooked is almost finished, I need something to eat), fruity yogurt and 3 Capri suns.


----------



## MCHB

Bought a battery charger and four non-explodey Samsung 18650 batteries for my bikelight. I always get super anxious going into unfamiliar stores and the only local place I could think to get the batteries I need was a smoke shop downtown (...I hate going downtown). It was a smaller shop, but the staff were super friendly and I left with what I went in there for! :3


----------



## novalax

I bought some meat and cheese for a charcuterie board I'm making


----------



## funnynihilist

Brookstone Big Blue Studio Bluetooth speaker


----------



## JDsays

A professional hypnosis audio file.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

A replacement (used) keyboard for my laptop. And some reversable adapters to change the end connection of VGA monitor cables or VGA ports on a PC, from one type to another.


----------



## Chatise19

coffee. always coffee


----------



## Axy

Last edible thing purchased: pizza.

Last non-edible thing: gloves.


----------



## Still Waters

A ticket to see -Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find them.


----------



## komorikun

Bean sprouts for my salad.










Thought it would be a quick trip to the supermarket that is a 5 minute walk from my apartment. Turned out to be an adventure.... They were all out of sprouts of course (normally they have them), so I decided to hit up a few supermarkets a little further out. Checked out 2 more American supermarkets...nothing. Finally I found them at this little Japanese supermarket. And for a good price too! Only $1. I left my wallet at home because it's heavy and only had my debit card with me. Well, this little supermarket only takes debit/credit cards if you are spending more than $15..... I was going to spend maybe $5 for a few things but not $15. Luckily I had my emergency $1 rolled up in this tiny pen pocket in my backpack. I also have a couple OB tampons in another pen pocket. Anyways, after I got home I put $20 in my emergency pocket.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...d-you-made-126227/index30.html#post1087768634


----------



## doe deer

a silver ring with a citrine stone


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bus tickets


----------



## Kevin001

A gift card and a jacket.


----------



## Still Waters

A Petsmart gift card. I have a relative whose heart and soul is his dog -he's had a rough year financially and mentioned how badly his dogs nails needed to be cut-plus he's a giant dog that eats like crazy. I thought it'd ease his mind to help him with those things.


----------



## Ai

Uh. An Alfred Hitchcock movie collection, an amusingly titled book about philosophy and Star Trek, and an interesting historical book about the Hatfield and McCoy feud. Christmas presents.


----------



## Tokztero

Some RAM that was supposedly delivered. This sucks I'm out $68 and the RAM. :bash


----------



## Virgo

McDonald's. :no


----------



## TheLastShy

Cookies and iced tea.


----------



## SplendidBob

Foodular items: Tesco vegetable soup, can of Monster, bottled water. 

Living the dream. 

Non foodular, 20x200mg modafinil and 1 tube of retin a.


----------



## fanatic203

Toothpaste, tampons, and Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## Crisigv

Garbage bags and Kleenex for work. And gas and a car wash. Save the car wash for a warm day.


----------



## Citrine79

A new Coach purse for me and some clothes for my nieces and nephew. Plus my daily Tim Hortons coffee fix!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Winter coat, 50% off.


----------



## Tokztero

Update: My neighbor gave me the RAM.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gears of War 4 and some music.


----------



## Kevin001

30lb dumbbells.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

Candle for my mom. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi

Boots for snowy weather. There's only one pair of boots left in that shopping place that I actually liked and it was my size.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Just some groceries and alcohol.


----------



## Perspicacious

Cinema ticket.


----------



## millenniumman75

groceries


----------



## Overdrive

5x Oregon saw chains.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dog treats


----------



## discopotato

a bunch of christmas gifts for my family


----------



## Revenwyn

Sprite. I was feeling a bit nauseous and it usually helps.


----------



## green9206

Used Lumia 532 
Used PS3 12GB
Some used PS3 games


----------



## CalvinCandie2

green9206 said:


> Used Lumia 532
> Used PS3 12GB
> Some used PS3 games


What games did you get?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthWest

I bought several fiction and Moleskine books on Amazon yesterday.


----------



## green9206

CalvinCandie2 said:


> What games did you get?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Ni no Kuni 
Fifa 15 
COD Advanced Warfare 
Heavy Rain (finished) 
Yakuza 3 
UnCharted trilogy(finished 1 and 2)
Last of Us(finished) 
Red dead Redemption 
Resistance 3 (finished)


----------



## CalvinCandie2

green9206 said:


> Ni no Kuni
> Fifa 15
> COD Advanced Warfare
> Heavy Rain (finished)
> Yakuza 3
> UnCharted trilogy(finished 1 and 2)
> Last of Us(finished)
> Red dead Redemption
> Resistance 3 (finished)


I got most of those games too. The last of us and uncharted 2 was amazing. I bought Ni no Kuni and Heavy Rain, but I haven't got around to playing them yet. Have you played alot of Ps2 series? There are some great collections for PS3, like the Ratchet and Clank Collection.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## green9206

CalvinCandie2 said:


> I got most of those games too. The last of us and uncharted 2 was amazing. I bought Ni no Kuni and Heavy Rain, but I haven't got around to playing them yet. Have you played alot of Ps2 series? There are some great collections for PS3, like the Ratchet and Clank Collection.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yeah 
ratchet and clank collection(never played) 
God of War collection (played on ps2)
Metal gear solid collection (played on ps2 and psp) 
Ico and Shadow of collussus (never played) 
Sly Cooper collection (never played) 
Jak and Daxter collection (played on psp) 
What other games you got?


----------



## CalvinCandie2

green9206 said:


> Yeah
> ratchet and clank collection(never played)
> God of War collection (played on ps2)
> Metal gear solid collection (played on ps2 and psp)
> Ico and Shadow of collussus (never played)
> Sly Cooper collection (never played)
> Jak and Daxter collection (played on psp)
> What other games you got?


I'd definitely try out ratchet and clank if you're into platformers. There's the Sly Cooper collection, Devil May Cry Collection, and Kingdom Hearts Collections.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## green9206

CalvinCandie2 said:


> I'd definitely try out ratchet and clank if you're into platformers. There's the Sly Cooper collection, Devil May Cry Collection, and Kingdom Hearts Collections.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Kingdom hearts birth by sleep played on psp. Great game. 
Devil may cry never played 
Looking forward to 
Persona 5
Danganronpa 3. 
Huge fan of Danganronpa but it won't come to PS3. 
My favorite games 
GTA V
Life is strange 
Oxenfree 
Bully
Silent Hill Shattered Memories 
Mass Effect 2
999 9 person 9 door 9 hours 
Ace Attorney series 
Hotel Dusk and Last Window
My favourite gaming platform - PC
Favorite handheld - DS 
Favorite console - PS2


----------



## CalvinCandie2

green9206 said:


> Kingdom hearts birth by sleep played on psp. Great game.
> Devil may cry never played
> Looking forward to
> Persona 5
> Danganronpa 3.
> Huge fan of Danganronpa but it won't come to PS3.
> My favorite games
> GTA V
> Life is strange
> Oxenfree
> Bully
> Silent Hill Shattered Memories
> Mass Effect 2
> 999 9 person 9 door 9 hours
> Ace Attorney series
> Hotel Dusk and Last Window
> My favourite gaming platform - PC
> Favorite handheld - DS
> Favorite console - PS2


I never really got into the psp. I'm a big fan of the gears of war series, Pokémon gameboy advanced games, Super Mario Galaxy and Sunshine, Tell Tale's the walking dead series, Terraria, Overwatch,Shadow of Mordor, etc. I'm thinking of getting a 3ds. The new pokemon games look like they've changed up the usually pokemon formula quite a bit.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## green9206

CalvinCandie2 said:


> I never really got into the psp. I'm a big fan of the gears of war series, Pokémon gameboy advanced games, Super Mario Galaxy and Sunshine, Tell Tale's the walking dead series, Terraria, Overwatch,Shadow of Mordor, etc. I'm thinking of getting a 3ds. The new pokemon games look like they've changed up the usually pokemon formula quite a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I forgot to mention The Walking Dead series. My favorite. Along with Wolf Among Us. 
I played Pokemon White on DS, it was good but overall not really interested in pokemon series.


----------



## 8888

Vintage postcard folders.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

When you are completely paralyzed by crippling anxiety nothing can improve your mood better than buying something that you really like but you barely need. 
So here you go: A small cute little lovely fetish-satisfying flashlight I bought today + A battery charger so I can use my flashlights as much as I want and not worry about having to buy batteries.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Onion Bahjis, Poppadoms, Rhaita, Samosas, Saag Aloo and Naan Bread


----------



## Synik86

DJI Phantom 3 standard


----------



## HenDoggy

Synik86 said:


> DJI Phantom 3 standard


That's cool. always wanted a phantom drone but it cost too much.


----------



## Synik86

HenDoggy said:


> That's cool. always wanted a phantom drone but it cost too much.


$480USD wasn't too bad


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I nice timer. My memory is terrible and so a timer helps me a lot. Also bought a silicone basting brush for chicken.


----------



## MCHB

I ordered a pair of summer tires for Blizzy (my third most recent purchase!). They're not here yet (hurry up tuesday!), though I won't need them until April or May lol.


----------



## MCHB

geraltofrivia said:


> When you are completely paralyzed by crippling anxiety nothing can improve your mood better than buying something that you really like but you barely need.
> So here you go: A small cute little lovely fetish-satisfying flashlight I bought today + A battery charger so I can use my flashlights as much as I want and not worry about having to buy batteries.


If you want a crazy bright flashlight, you should check out some of the ones that use 18650 batteries! :grin2:


----------



## green9206

I bought a few PS3 games 
Shadow of Mordor 
Final fantasy xiii /xiii-2
Ratchet and clank 
Metal gear solid 4 
Wolfenstein TNO 
Saint's Row 2


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

green9206 said:


> I bought a few PS3 games
> Shadow of Mordor
> Final fantasy xiii /xiii-2
> Ratchet and clank
> Metal gear solid 4
> Wolfenstein TNO
> Saint's Row 2


Shadow of Mordor is good, the rest of that list is actually garbage.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Whatchamacallit? And Reese's Pieces. A Peanut Butter Cup with Reese's Pieces in it. Some kind of caramel and cookie dough Hershey bar. And beer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

MCHB said:


> If you want a crazy bright flashlight, you should check out some of the ones that use 18650 batteries! :grin2:


Yeah I know of them.
But they say they tend to explode/catch fire if you are not extremely careful because they are lithium batteries. 
Like you should constantly measure the voltage and you should never leave them charging when you aren't around and a lot of other safety measures. It sounds like such a chore to charge them.

Do you have one? Have you ever exploded?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## green9206

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Shadow of Mordor is good, the rest of that list is actually garbage.


If metacritic is to be believed then all these games are good. But i understand how video games journalism works these days - too many paid reviews.


----------



## MCHB

geraltofrivia said:


> Yeah I know of them.
> But they say they tend to explode/catch fire if you are not extremely careful because they are lithium batteries.
> Like you should constantly measure the voltage and you should never leave them charging when you aren't around and a lot of other safety measures. It sounds like such a chore to charge them.
> 
> Do you have one? Have you ever exploded?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup! (and nope to the explodey stuff)! It's more where and who made the batteries and charger that you have to worry about. As long as you use good ones, they're safe. As a rule of thumb, if the battery has "Fire" in the name avoid it like the plague! There's a thread on another forum where a guy dismantled a bunch of knock offs and the insides were basically flower with a smaller battery wired into the casing (among other oddities!).

I use Samsung batteries and charge them with an Intellicharger i2 that I got from a local e-cig shop. I Got the light to use on the bike back in the fall as I'm trying to do away with annoying wired battery packs (which are basically 4 18650 batteries attached together) and haven't looked back.

....Uh....ignore the spiffy hose clamp, lol. (Red Green Engineering at it's finest!)


----------



## millenniumman75

A watch battery.
Bag of Doritos
Cookie brownie
Half gallon of milk
half dozen eggs
caramel cake frosting
shredded coconut
walnuts ....the last three ingredients are for "approximation"
German chocolate cake mix.
turkey pinwheels
garlic ******* mashed potatoes (half-price)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@MCHB Awesome stuff, both the flashlight and the charger(and the battery).
The price tag on them though... :dead


----------



## tea111red

some massage kit
reflexology kit
art kit
bunch of books
cosmetics :/

all very interesting to me, i just wish i could feel more motivated to take a look at this stuff more now.


----------



## TryingMara

Dinner and drinks.


----------



## cuppy

junk food because I was sad :c


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

Lottery ticket that didn't win:flush


----------



## Kevin001

Gold Standard Whey protein powder....key lime flavor.


----------



## AppleScrubs

A subscription to the New Yorker.

...I like making it REALLY obvious that I'm an English major.


----------



## millenniumman75

Groceries!


----------



## slyfox

Largest Slurpee size from seven-eleven.


----------



## ShySouth

Scarf and chocolates for my daughter's girlfriend. Pillow for me.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Leather jacket from a vintage clothing shop, slightly costly but it's a cool jacket.


----------



## TryingMara

Face wash, body wash and conditioner.


----------



## Limmy

a gym bag


----------



## scrub ducky

I got a crap ton of Christmas stuff on sale. bags of bows and wrapping paper for only 25 cents!! =D


ive got like gas, groceries and stuff since then though but I assume you meant like beyond the usual


----------



## SouthWest

It's my brother's birthday on Sunday so I bought him a Chu Chu Rocket t-shirt and a Legend of Zelda t-shirt on Etsy.

I bought myself a Westworld-themed t-shirt, too.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Nurofen and 3 packs of Ibrufen


----------



## Michael1983

A beer and some pork scratchings. Mmm.


----------



## solasum

A black jacket and a blood pressure cuff.


----------



## chatsnaps

I bought a pet fish yesterday evening


----------



## funnynihilist

Resistors, just a few minutes ago


----------



## Kevin001

Soda...ugh. Just had to drink something yesterday....everything else was expensive af.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

2 mini orchids, banana rum cake, box of 10 light bulbs (I may or may not have bought them because the guy selling them was handsome with an accent), 3 "gourmet" marinades, and some packets of sugar free, white chocolate raspberry powder flavoring for frosting. Got everything in one place! It was a flower/garden show over the weekend. Now I have to refrain from spending until next pay.


----------



## solasum

Soy hazelnut latte.


----------



## JayDivision

Smok alien mod

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mezzoforte

I bought a Kindle and some makeup.


----------



## fluorish

A doggy lead for my new puppy


----------



## UltraShy

Just paid two medical bills online, so medical services would have been my last purchase.

As for physical things, that would be table with gray crackle glass top.


----------



## Smallfry

Some cherry and sultana scones from Asda - only 50p


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2 poster and a Assassin's Creed Logo shirt. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Shavers I think.


----------



## estse

A loaf of bread.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's in the North Pole.


----------



## Overdrive

Vinyls

- Trudge (3) ‎– Drowned
- Phil Weeks ‎– A Man Needs A Woman
- X_1 ‎– Just You Ep 
- X_1 ‎– à l'Ouest EP

Can't wait to play them


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Some cool music  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Vip3r

Coffee & Gingersnap cookies :hyper


----------



## Stormlight

A small bookcase and Persona 5.


----------



## solasum

Sunscreen, facial wash and a food scale.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A box of donuts from Dunkin Donuts...Yummy 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraShy

3 cheeseburgers at Mc Donald's because that's how us multimillionaires eat.

Who wants my rich & lavish lifestyle now?


----------



## Bonfiya

Shoe string chips for my cousin.


----------



## flyingMint

Technically the last thing I bought was Pizza lol


----------



## johawN88

a muffin and a fruit smoothie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## leaf in the wind

Dinner last night, a pasta salad, veggie pate wrap, and pineapple chunks at the Van Houtte bistro on my way home.


----------



## lackofflife

a phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taaylah

Mascara, conditioning hair mask, and lipstick from Rite Aid because I was desperate, so it cost a fortune. Rite Aid's prices in my town are a rip off, but they can get away with it because they're the only drug store around.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A VPS 

And I have absolutely no need for it :banana


----------



## 8888

Vegan make-up


----------



## MCHB

A seatpost clamp! I haven't moved my seat height from 120 since I first set it there and decided to swap to a bolt on instead of QR. Best 5 bucks I ever spent! :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Groceries
~ Bump Patrol Shaving Cream & Aftershave
~ Workout Bench
~ Bike Pump


----------



## Yer Blues

One of these:










I don't want to use it in case I break it. I think I'll buy a few cheap sticks now.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky

Bought a 4k 55" smart TV! Woooooo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An iPhone USB cable


----------



## Zatch

Peetzer witch chicken nuggers.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Cat food, cat toys and a driving permit 

Sent from the future


----------



## MCHB

Bought a Columbia breathable waterproof shell at the local sports store. It was on sale and it's lighter and it's lighter and more compact-able than my Northface Soft-shell!


----------



## TryingMara

Lunch


----------



## TryingMara

Windshield wipers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dove Men's Spray Deodorant


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

2 vintage Beavis and Butthead baseball caps off eBay

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001

Toothbrush......its been a year since I've replaced mine!


----------



## komorikun

http://www.target.com/p/grey-bedrest-support-pillow-room-essentials-153/-/A-14328157

http://www.target.com/p/hinode-174-extra-fancy-california-medium-grain-brown-rice-5-lb/-/A-47091768

The pillow was on sale for $14. I brought it home in a garbage bag. 40 minute walk, much of it uphill. Not heavy...just awkward to carry. At least I brought the garbage bag with me.

The rice was over $2 cheaper than my local supermarket. I'd prefer short grained (sticky) brown rice but I'll give this one a try. I recently bought long grained rice and either it's crappy (supermarket brand) rice or my rice cooker just can't cook long grained very well.

I noticed that with Target, often the prices in store are more expensive than they are online. So doing that "pick up at store" thing is the best.


----------



## komorikun

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Cat food, cat toys and a driving permit
> 
> Sent from the future


what kind of cat toys?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

komorikun said:


> what kind of cat toys?


Catnip filled banana and carrot. My cats love to roll around and lick the hell out of them. You can hear the slrrrrp slrrrrp sound from the next room, lol.

Sent from the future


----------



## riverbird

Bubble mailers and some groceries.


----------



## MCHB

Left earbud died during yesterdays ride, so bought a new pair. They seem awesome so far; the sound quality is easily comparable to whatever the heck I was using before.


----------



## TryingMara

Parking permit and cat food.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apothic Inferno


----------



## waterfairy

2 purses


----------



## Wanderlust26

A double espresso from Coffee Bean.


----------



## copper

Bought 3 5 lbs bags of Pistachio nuts and 3 5 lbs bags of organic corn nuggets from bulkfood.com


----------



## Nitemair13

A Cold Steel Finn Wolf knife

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

Iced coffee


----------



## MCHB

Upgraded my old etrex 20 to the 30x. Looks happy enough in its new home! :3










(Also dig that spiffy screen protector cut out of a cellphone one lol)


----------



## MCHB

copper said:


> Bought 3 5 lbs bags of Pistachio nuts and 3 5 lbs bags of organic corn nuggets from bulkfood.com


I just drooled all over myself! :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Country Harvest Stone Milled Whole Wheat Bread
~ 18 Eggs
~ Innis & Gunn 4pk Cans x 2


----------



## FredCordero

Coffee machine.


----------



## SouthWest

I bought Chinese takeout for my parents and my brother the other night.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Some music. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive

http://lobstertheremin.com/album/i-left-my-dial-in-pirovac

2x12" special edition


----------



## Kevin001

Just ordered some I Am Second bracelets.


----------



## HenDoggy

A sign cutter and plotter.


----------



## TryingMara

Filled up the gas tank and got cat food and an iced coffee.


----------



## Typhoid Mary

New router.


----------



## feels

some veggies and stuff for soup (it turned out really good!)


----------



## Overdrive

4 bags of refractory mortar and 72 refractory bricks. I'm renovating an old wood fired bread/pizza oven that i have in my house. This thing is huge, lot of work to do.


----------



## TryingMara

Clothes. A couple of t-shirts and a pair of capris.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 4 Steaks
~ Frozen Spicy Wedges
~ Freezer Bags
~ Cab/Merlot Wine
~ Malbec/Merlot Wine


----------



## herk

a dead scorpion and a foot spa


----------



## SouthWest

It's my dad's birthday on the 17th and my niece's on the 19th - I've had to double up on cards because my younger brother always forgets. It's getting really difficult to find gifts for my dad, I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Tokztero

Oatmeal


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Medical CBD Oil
~ Bus Tickets


----------



## Kevin001

Gel pens for work


----------



## Overdrive

Vinyls,

Xosar - Let Go (LP)  (Black Opal - BOP 004)

Murray CY - Conformist (12")  (L.I.E.S. (Long Island Electrical Systems) - LIES081)

NGLY - Cities Of Illusion (2x12", Album)  (L.I.E.S. (Long Island Electrical Systems) - LIES079)

The Advent - Inn Balance Remixes (12")  (Seismic Records Detroit - SEISMIC013.5)

A i w A - Time-based Architecture EP (12", EP)  (Banlieue - BR07)


----------



## Vip3r

Floor mats for my camaro


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two steaks, BBQ sauce, & Worcester sauce


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

More music!  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallfry

Eggs


----------



## neonsugar

A lot of dresses


----------



## 8888

Dinner at KFC


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

A large sweet tea from mcdonalds


----------



## 1ShyKid

Books.


----------



## calumniate

portable charger for my phone


----------



## copper

Nine Basil seed pods for Aerogarden. Planted them Thursday night and now are starting to sprout.


----------



## Kevin001

Groceries....spent way too much...ugh. Like $14 over budget.


----------



## AffinityWing

My Dazai finally came in a few days ago. :boogie It was a long wait and a shame I had to pay twice as much for him, so I'm cursing the fact I feel too rough-mannered to handle him more daintily. (Is it because I'm too boyish, I wonder? I ended up accidentally kicking the Akutagawa plush I had set on my bed like 4 or 5 times while laying down and ended up feeling like the worst human being. :afr) Especially the parts, they feel so fragile to me and since this is my first nendoroid ever I'm terrified of anything happening to them. I've had a bad history with being extremely careless with my things and I practically call myself the destroyer with how much I manage to break almost anything I lay my hands on.

I didn't expect the book to be that tiny for some reason. Keeping it in his hand is proving difficult and it's making me even more worried I'd lose it somewhere. I'm thinking of storing the pieces in a zip lock bag, since I have no storage boxes.










There he is in full glory, the cutest. :b


----------



## Memories of Silence

Yarn and green star shaped drawing pins.

--

I have merged the two "What Was The Last Thing You Bought?" threads because they were both on the first page.


----------



## Trooper

A large Americano, to accompany me on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jalapeño peppers and two candles


----------



## 8888

This piece of miniature art:


----------



## DeetsandBeets

A drink.


----------



## Vladimere

A pint of Jack Daniels Honey.


----------



## uziq

alcohol


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## NahMean

HTC U11 in Solar Red


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicago Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LilMeRich

Model tank. I like building scale models.


----------



## Chevy396

An AI. She's kind of dumb though. No sense of humor either.


----------



## unemployment simulator

train ticket


----------



## Crisigv

Got myself a Clarisonic last night after work. I'm excited to see if it helps my skin.


----------



## Kevin001

Groceries


----------



## angelstarr

Redbull


----------



## Overcast

Water bottle, yogurt, fruit and a cappuccino.


----------



## SplendidBob

A packet of 15 toilet rolls the cheapest I could find.


----------



## keep2myself

Sigh.. Pack of smokes..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Headphones, dark jeans, two short sleeve hoodies, & four T-Shirts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sensational soy vanilla soy milk, eggs, whole wheat stone milled bread, & celestial seasonings bengal spice tea


----------



## riverbird

Cran-raspberry flavored LaCroix, blueberry bagels, and tape.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Sensational soy vanilla soy milk, eggs, whole wheat stone milled bread, & celestial seasonings bengal spice tea


Bring me some tea and soymilk!


----------



## 629753

Playstation 4 and Uncharted 4


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> Bring me some tea and soymilk!


They go quite well together too for a vanilla soy chai latte. I'm feeling a bit lazy for delivery service today though, lol


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> They go quite well together too for a vanilla soy chai latte. I'm feeling a bit lazy for delivery service today though, lol


Yes, I love vanilla soy chai lattes! Aww that's sad. Perhaps tomorrow then? lol


----------



## cinto

6 gallons of water, chicken strips.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

glasses


----------



## Oiche

A twix bar!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> Yes, I love vanilla soy chai lattes! Aww that's sad. Perhaps tomorrow then? lol


Saturday latte mmmkay, lol


----------



## Ai

This










(Not my picture.)


----------



## Guilt

Food.


----------



## discoveryother

cinto said:


> 6 gallons of water, chicken strips.


why so much water? i assume its a lot of water anyway, however much a gallon is. it sounds like a lot.


----------



## zonebox

A micro switch, to replace the one that failed in my mouse.










Fun times


----------



## cinto

andy1984thesecond said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 gallons of water, chicken strips.
> 
> 
> 
> why so much water? i assume its a lot of water anyway, however much a gallon is. it sounds like a lot.
Click to expand...

I drink about 120 oz of water a day, that's 8 oz less than a gallon. 6 gallons would last me about 7 days or so.


----------



## tehuti88

Gold Bond anti-itch cream and a tube of personal lubricant.

Fascinating. :/


----------



## blue2

A pair of cheap trousers and a bottle of reasonably priced whiskey, need to wear trousers for whiskey drinkin  ....


----------



## uziq

Some smokes.


----------



## flyingMint

Sacred Hearts Club on iTunes :b


----------



## riverbird

A few things from Trader Joe's.


----------



## copper

4 steel rims for winter for my new vehicle which hopefully I will bringing home sometime this coming week.


----------



## thomasjune

Groceries, dog food and snacks. I also stopped for some gas on my way home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

A few drinks. Kind of regretting them, tbh.


----------



## SmartCrows

1 can of beer


----------



## cubsfandave

I bought a grilled chicken sandwich with fries and a frosty at Wendy's


----------



## Lohikaarme

A dirt cheap chocolate scented liquid hand soap. Total impulse buy


----------



## flyingMint

Lysol wipes, a book, and some solution to clean my keurig


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pineapples, tomatoes, onions, grapes, strawberries, jalapeño peppers, bell peppers, garlic cloves, bananas


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Deep Eddies Cranberry Vodka


----------



## bommi

Vanilla scented candle


----------



## BAH

7up


----------



## Potatomaster

A laptop and a raspberry pi 3


----------



## brilliantblack

iPhone charger


----------



## Psychedilio

Food or alcohol, one of the two. I can't remember.


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## 8888

A collectible for $0.35 to resell for more.


----------



## Lohikaarme

A pair of black wedges.


----------



## SplendidBob

A black vest that I wear to the gym. 

This one has weird air holes in that I assume are to help dispense the alluring odour of my testosterone to the womenfolk.


----------



## Laurelles

Just bought a crimson turtleneck. I'll be the coolest guy in the world now


----------



## Hollo

Chicken breast, red peppers, garlic sriracha paste, onions, rice


----------



## riverbird

A pair of workout/lounge pants and two wristlet purses/wallets.


----------



## copper

Yesterday cat food, and a bottle of car wash concentrate to wash my new ride with.


----------



## TryingMara

A few t-shirts.


----------



## TryingMara

A top and iced coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Groceries


----------



## Maverick34

Vintage porn mag & LED light Dimmer


----------



## Potatomaster

A Debian VPS


----------



## leaf in the wind

Groceries and toiletries:
Moisturizer
Sunscreen
Bath towel
Paper towels
Black grapes
Blueberries
Eggs
Orange juice
Milk
Udon noodles/instant noodles
Energy drinks
Mushrooms
Baby spinach


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> Energy drinks


Red Bull or Monster? :laugh:


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> Red Bull or Monster? :laugh:


Actually, it's Starbucks Doubleshot! They were two for $4... usually they're $4 each.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> Actually, it's Starbucks Doubleshot! They were two for $4... usually they're $4 each.


haha I should of known.


----------



## brilliantblack

Nachos


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two beige blouses and three pairs of black tights.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my name engraved on it too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Baby spinach, mixed frozen veggies, carrot muffins, fruit/veggies juice, vanilla soy milk, eggs, stone milled whole wheat bread, bottled water, coconut oil, veggie samosas, grilled chicken & veggies meal


----------



## BAH

Cereal


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Siege and Aven Colony. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen

several pair of running pants for fall/winter and some footy socks


----------



## Plasma

Sonic Mania.


----------



## JDsays

kombucha from the grocery store


----------



## DaleKohl

an iron and a mirror


----------



## Glue

Pizza and a bottle of soda


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

New watch which I got half price for £40, looks even better in person.


----------



## awake_and_alone

A new cooking pan with a lid and a cell phone case off of amazon.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Crappy breakfast from McDonalds.


----------



## Maverick34

cargo shorts


----------



## Greys0n

it was a book by Loren Oliver and two cupcakes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Babook Indica Oil & 15lbs of weights


----------



## Grog

Lotto tickets , iced coffee , packet of smokes , fuel and breakfast total =$ 231.70 **** this place is expensive .


----------



## slyfox

Gas. Some food before that


----------



## MCHB

A compression sack, sleeping bag and mat. 

I can fit my Bivy (Basically a one person tent slightly larger than a sleeping bag), sleeping bag and mat all together in a 63x21cm compression sack lol.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

All 5 members of the God Hand.










There are some people that I need to Sacrifice


----------



## Kilgore Trout

3mm and 5mm drill bits


----------



## Yer Blues

One of these things:


----------



## Mur

Groceries


----------



## Maslow

A new TV. It arrived a few hours ago.


----------



## TomCat4680

Just went out and bought some cheesecake.


----------



## Sus y

Vegetables.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A toothbrush. lol


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A toothbrush. lol


Gotta keep them teeth clean. :laugh:


----------



## Kuse

A TV antenna that is useless, I will take it back.


----------



## Crisigv

Can't even remember, but it was most likely a coffee, and will probably be a coffee next.


----------



## greentea33

A dragon puppet.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Gotta keep them teeth clean. :laugh:


Agreed. :yes


----------



## SPMelly

KFC for lunch. Wasn't very good

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Agreed. :yes


On a side note you do have nice teeth. :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> On a side note you do have nice teeth. :grin2:


Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you.


Not sure why a nice set of teeth is so attractive to me but it is. :stu


----------



## Mur

Toothpaste and some body wash


----------



## Kandice

groceries..chips, cookies, water,...there were some other stuff. It was last week so I forgot.


----------



## riverbird

A few random groceries and some pictures to hang up in my room.


----------



## MCHB

I wanted a knife to throw in with my bikepacking stuff and figured "Well I might as well get a badass one!" :grin2:


----------



## SPMelly

Packing tape

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dubs Ear Plugs & Bass Guitar Tuning Pegs


----------



## LunaStar

Cheese puffs from walmart.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A half stack guitar amp


----------



## Glue

Nachos and 2 cans of Pepsi.


----------



## Glue

Razzmatazz from Jamba Juice. Girl working there tried talking to me as she handed me my drink. I started panicking so I took my **** and GTFOed. Now she thinks I'm a ****ing weirdo, I bet. I mean, I am, but sucks that she knows. I guess I won't be going back there anytime soon


----------



## Chevy396

Bought some shoes and a couple of shirts for the first time in a while.
























I hope I don't regret shopping for clothes online.


----------



## riverbird

A Samsung Galaxy S6, phone case, and screen protector from eBay. I better love that phone as much as I did my S4!


----------



## MCHB

BB7 disc brake calipers for my bike.

...only took me 3 hours to install lol.


----------



## Kevin001

This shirt


----------



## riverbird

An Instant Pot! I've wanted one of these things for almost two years now. I'm beyond pumped!


----------



## BAH

Stuff


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Mlt18

Hair dye and perfume


----------



## kageri




----------



## leaf in the wind

Japanese mushrooms
Chinese noodles
Kimchee noodles
Actual kimchee
Peaches
Spicy beef jerky
Frozen Chinese onion pancakes

...I was in Chinatown for dinner with my boyfriend, so also stopped by the supermarket.


----------



## LampSandwich

*lol... it was weed*


----------



## leaf in the wind

Apples
Oranges
Apple cinnamon Cheerios
Milk
Extra large eggs
Frozen pork/chicken/vegetable dumplings
Frozen hash browns

St. Ives exfoliating body wash
Toothbrush
Fancy dental floss
Philosophy micro-dermabrasion set
Fresh Vitamin Nectar face mask

Montreal and Laval monthly transit passes (Laval is the island municipality north of the island of Montreal- I work in Laval and live in Montreal, and yes both are islands)


----------



## Dissonance

a sandwich that came with a temporal space destroyer.


----------



## Kevin001

kageri said:


>


:O


----------



## Steve French

A HEPA air purifier thinamynig. Keep waking up sneezing and having a runny nose and all that. Came to the conclusion I have rhinitis. I live in a dingy, dusty hovel, and I figure this might help a bit.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

These beauties










I think I'm becoming obsessed with this ****.
I keep going on online stores and browsing this stuff obsessively.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> Bought some shoes and a couple of shirts for the first time in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't regret shopping for clothes online.


I think I'll give a pair of those MT610 V5's a go when my Merrell 
Capra Sports have had it. Seem to be a cracking budget trail runner.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

kageri said:


>


You feeding that $hi+ your avatar?:serious: lol


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> I think I'll give a pair of those MT610 V5's a go when my Merrell
> Capra Sports have had it. Seem to be a cracking budget trail runner.


Lightest shoes I've owned, and very comfortable for long walks or running.


----------



## Red2N

Food. It's almost always food.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> Lightest shoes I've owned, and very comfortable for long walks or running.


Looks like the mesh might be a bit flimsy but I'll give em a go.



Red2N said:


> Food. It's almost always food.


What you bought? Om nom?


----------



## kageri

Pete Beale said:


> You feeding that $hi+ your avatar?:serious: lol


She's only as big as my hand. That would require my spring purchase, Nicon, and he prefers gerbil candy actually. I run out of gerbils too fast and told him if he won't go back to rats he has to eat guinea pigs.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

kageri said:


> She's only as big as my hand. That would require my spring purchase, Nicon, and he prefers gerbil candy actually. I run out of gerbils too fast and told him if he won't go back to rats he has to eat guinea pigs.


:laugh:


----------



## Wren611

I bought an address book. Not for addresses, but for passwords.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> I bought an address book. Not for addresses, but for passwords.


Password vaults are pretty good.

I use this

https://1password.com/


----------



## Wren611

Pete Beale said:


> Password vaults are pretty good.
> 
> I use this
> 
> https://1password.com/


I like having my passwords written down, but it was getting a bit ridiculous trying to find a particular one I neede through several dozen sheets of paper lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> I like having my passwords written down, but it was getting a bit ridiculous trying to find a particular one I neede through several dozen sheets of paper lol.


Its going to be annoying going through several dozen pages of an address book though isnt it? 

Go full digital :b and get yourself a good password vault, there's a few good ones to choose from. Much easier to use. :smile2:


----------



## kageri

It's not that hard to just have standard modifications to a set of passwords. I can come up with the password to everything back to early 2000s before I created a system and did some weird combos of initials of my horses' names. Every horse has to be unique and they never retire a name when a horse dies so everyone has to get more creative and weird coming up with registered names. It results in some odd ones and I don't remember the password combo I used. 

Otherwise I use the same few words for more than a decade, not all English, and I have a series of specific numbers I add and the symbol connected to the numbers since lately sites have increased to requiring symbols sometimes. I just have to figure out what the requirements were of making the password for the site or the level of security I wanted. Usually just add the cap or the numbers and problem solved. There's only a few exceptions that I completely forget even which of my words I used on a site with unique requirements and run into a login attempt restriction before I can get through the possible modifications but I can never completely lose the password forever. Even if I tell someone all that it takes acquiring multiple versions of my passwords to get the pieces to access multiple things. It results in a handful of words and a specific set of modifications to remember and yet hacking one account only gets anyone one account except my lowest security that have no connection to anything with personal info so they use the same basic word unless the website required more.


----------



## movingbee

Kitchenware and some groceries.


----------



## Yer Blues

Hummus


----------



## Paper Samurai

Yer Blues said:


>


 Nice. I won't be upgrading my PC for a while, but would definitely look for an AMD CPU when I do.


----------



## Yer Blues

Paper Samurai said:


> Nice. I won't be upgrading my PC for a while, but would definitely look for an AMD CPU when I do.


Make sure you get decent ddr4 so you can overclock when you do decide to upgrade. Once you overclock the Ryzen chips they perform as well as the thousand dollar intel chips.


----------



## MCHB

Ordered a set of 26 x 4.6" studded tires for my bike.

...nothing quite like the feeling of hemorrhaging money for bike parts!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A case that allows me to use and old laptop hard drive as a storage drive


----------



## Lohikaarme

Purchased a new harness for my dog, since she outgrew her old one.


----------



## unsocial lego

A chocolate from one of those kids that sells them for their school. I used to ignore them but then I thought how I could never do what they do so I started buying from them.


----------



## Overdrive

Air compressor


----------



## required

Paper. To print stuff at school. 

Before that, some sour patch kids and a bottle of water.


----------



## Jeff271

tiny magnets with holes


----------



## copper

Filled my vehicle up this morning and bought cat food.


----------



## darkangel

A massive pumpkin!


----------



## mcpon14

A cup of iced coffee.


----------



## pennybuster

I just came from grocery store down the building and was able to get Starbucks ready-to-drink coffee, milk bread and jam.


----------



## truant

Concluding Unscientific Postscript by Kierkegaard. Found it used.


----------



## boxerfangg1

A SiriusXM radio to try and hack the firmware on it.


----------



## Overdrive

An air compressor.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Earlier this evening I bought some oranges, a small pack of plain white rice, 6x creme caramel yoghurt wibbly wobbly things, salted caramel ice cream, multipack of crisps, big bar of chocolate and 2 bottles of diet coke to go with the whiskey I purchased yesterday. 
Yes this does sound unhealthy but it will last me a good week or so, well alright a few days, ok ok a day...... half a day, some hours, ok alright a FEW hours. 


*Food Coma*


----------



## Arbre

I've wanted to read Wittgenstein soon because I've seen so many people online say he's their favourite philosopher and he had such an impact on them. I hope I'll get something out of him.


----------



## MCHB

Caved and picked up a pair of Black Diamond Guide Gloves for winter fat biking/downhill skiing (Rated to -29C!).


----------



## Chevy396

A garlic press. Those things are a pain in the *** to chop by hand all the time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A $3 bag of clothes. Couldn't find any nice pants but some of the shirts were nice. Still need to buy a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Medicinal Herb
~ Winter Jacket
~ Bourbon 
~ Boneless Seasoned Chicken Breasts


----------



## riverbird

Some groceries and essential oil (lavender and peppermint.)


----------



## IcedOver

A CD - John Carpenter - Anthology (Movie Themes 1974-1998)
Then purchased a ticket for his concert.


----------



## itsjustin

A bag of Reduced Fat Doritos.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## funnynihilist

Sirius XM radio $2.00


----------



## Wren611

Food.


----------



## Furor Teutonicus

an impact driver


----------



## SplendidBob

Ice cream lol


----------



## Vip3r

Fritos & Beer


----------



## unsocial lego

Stevia soda.


----------



## Virgo

A goddamn Feisty Pet






I'm late to the party.


----------



## harmony4850

Chick-fil-a


----------



## catcharay

Cheese chocolates Rice crackers

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## tookmostofmytime

Food


----------



## Dan the man

Pizza


----------



## Chevy396

Bulk lemon juice. For making lemonade.


----------



## wmu'14

A scale for my bathroom, 2 packs of Pokemon cards, and a case of Gatorade.


----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Tupperware93

Nioh for Steam


----------



## Greys0n

I bought Booq Cobra Squeeze bag for my laptop. But ufortunately I have not received it  It seems that I messed up with postcode. I put Maine postcode instead of Louisiana worldpostalcode.com/united-states/louisiana . Sometimes I am so inattentive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

8 channel USB mixer/audio interface, vocal mic, mic stand, 20ft guitar cable, 10ft stereo 3.5mm audio cable


----------



## Overdrive

Canadian Brotha said:


> 8 channel USB mixer/audio interface, vocal mic, mic stand, 20ft guitar cable, 10ft stereo 3.5mm audio cable


Nice man.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Fomorian

Mass effect andromeda.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lemon and white choc cheesecake


----------



## The Scrub Ducky

Squatty potty and a bottle of the unicorn gold.


----------



## Fomorian

The Scrub Ducky said:


> Squatty potty and a bottle of the unicorn gold.


I hope you enjoy that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH

Antibacterial soap


----------



## The Scrub Ducky

Playstation 4 console and a VR bundle..... so stoked to play skyrim/resident evil/others in VR!


----------



## Fomorian

The Scrub Ducky said:


> Playstation 4 console and a VR bundle..... so stoked to play skyrim/resident evil/others in VR!


I couldn't play resi 7 in vr first play through.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky

Fomorian said:


> I couldn't play resi 7 in vr first play through.


How come? Hope you mean cause it was so good/realistic and not that it was too crappy lol.


----------



## jualmolu

An energy drink


----------



## Fomorian

The Scrub Ducky said:


> Fomorian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't play resi 7 in vr first play through.
> 
> 
> 
> How come? Hope you mean cause it was so good/realistic and not that it was too crappy lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, for some reason that game scared me even on my tv


----------



## Fomorian

Xenoblade chronicles 2


----------



## Kiba

I think my last 50 purchases outside of like gas for my car has been:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vanilla soy milk, deodorant, toothpaste, bread, eggs, Nutella, muffins


----------



## wmu'14

Went to the dollar store for:
Sandwich bags
Sour Cream & Onion potato chips
Stir-fry sauce


----------



## Squirrelevant

Aldous Huxley's Brave New World. This will be my first time reading it.


----------



## Kevin001

A whitening kit...got a deal! Only $28 for something that is regularly over $200!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An optical drive shaped hard drive enclosure for my laptop


----------



## Lohikaarme

This stuff smells like heaven.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Love jasmine.

I could sniff a jasmine bush all day.


----------



## 8888

Face cream


----------



## wmu'14

A locker lock for the gym so I can change my clothes there now that it's winter.

A kind of beer (Kinky) for a coworker for the office Secret Santa gift exchange.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cheap beer


----------



## MCHB

Beer. :3


----------



## Kevin001

$37 worth of meds


----------



## Lohikaarme

Spotify Premium for just €0.99.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Spotify Premium for just €0.99.


Spotify is the ****. They came up with their radio algorithm way before everyone else started using AI and it still has no equal. I am starting to give up on YouTube music because it never suggests any cool music for me, and Google is supposed to be the best at AI. Psssh. 5 minutes on Spotify and you're exposed to good music that you never thought was possible, but somehow it matches your soul. Maybe it is soul hacking.


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> Spotify is the ****. They came up with their radio algorithm way before everyone else started using AI and it still has no equal. I am starting to give up on YouTube music because it never suggests any cool music for me, and Google is supposed to be the best at AI. Psssh. 5 minutes on Spotify and you're exposed to good music that you never thought was possible, but somehow it matches your soul. Maybe it is soul hacking.


Agreed. I used to regard Youtube pretty highly but it only keeps recommending me the same songs I've already listened to, plus having ads pause the music virtually every 5 minutes while in transit is a major mood killer. Too bad the offer covers only the first 3 months :[


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Agreed. I used to regard Youtube pretty highly but it only keeps recommending me the same songs I've already listened to, plus having ads pause the music virtually every 5 minutes while in transit is a major mood killer. Too bad the offer covers only the first 3 months :[


BTW, Google translate sure has gotten sexy at speaking English.


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> BTW, Google translate sure has gotten sexy at speaking English.


It's a still unreleased Beta version designed to emulate human speech as accurately as possible, you wouldn't have heard of it.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> It's a still unreleased Beta version designed to emulate human speech as accurately as possible, you wouldn't have heard of it.


Well, I'm just glad they gave it a sexy Greek accent.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vape screens, medical herb, KFC


----------



## xMissChloex

2x Skin O2 mineral foundation and 1x Skin O2 Eyeliner ❤ They have a Christmas sale on right now  50% off all products! I spent $79 where the original price for it all would've been $158 ❤

So happy! >


----------



## quietRiot10

^ They look good.

An Xbox One S.

I've wanted a new console for years.


----------



## 8888




----------



## buckwheats

i bought myself this used lenovo thinkpad for $150 for christmas on ebay. what a steal right. i thought i did good too. 

however it started to have weird glitches and slow-downs and im only on day 7 so im a little scared now. im trying to pet it nice and and treat it good.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

I just bought this online 3D animation course. Trying to teach myself 3D modeling so we'll see how that goes..lol.


----------



## buckwheats

dang im still stuck on 1D modeling


----------



## buckwheats

this is my snake


~~~~~~~C<


----------



## Chevy396

Shaving soap from "The Blades Grim". Their smolder scent is the best masculine scent I've ever experienced.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## notBlair

I think winter gloves and a hat?


----------



## vela

Raspberry Pi Zero W


----------



## Kilgore Trout

vela said:


> Raspberry Pi Zero W


Awesome


----------



## Kevin001

Groceries


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My lovely awesome watch that I was hoping would be available here :yay










(Not that I don't like it or something, but I wish I had more money to buy a G-Shock 5600)


----------



## Chevy396

A bar of soap with the same scent as my aftershave.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vitamins


----------



## twitchy666

*may be*

my car's MOT test certificate

costing £400+ 
because so many repairs all the time
always
always


----------



## Bbpuff

My 3rd ear stretching set in 7-8 years. I keep losing them whenever I move to a different house. I didn't think I would need it again, but I let my ears shrink down to 10mm, but now I'm missing them so I'm back on the journey to stretching them back up to 20mm, possibly 22mm.


----------



## wmu'14

LaBatt Blue beer


----------



## mynameismera

So boring, a power supply for a laptop I bought on Ebay. Thing is, I bought that laptop a month ago and its just been sitting in my room useless because I couldn't charge and power it on. LOL!


----------



## moonchildkayla

a pair of pink dr. marteens haha


----------



## Citrine79

A new Coach handbag and a couple of tops


----------



## funnynihilist

Canada Dry ginger ale for mixed dranks!


----------



## wyatt26x

Two or three new pairs of Scrubs for work


----------



## cat001

Hand weights 
Chin up bar 
New gym clothes


----------



## LadyApathy

A yoga mat, and some yoga pants. I’m finally planning on exercising....we’ll see how that goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

I bought a Tesco deli cumberland sausage and 2 hot and spicy hormone chicken thighs.



LadyApathy said:


> A yoga mat, and some yoga pants. I'm finally planning on exercising....we'll see how that goes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think yoga is going to be a step in my neck recovery. Eventually I will be able to master yogic flying.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

feminine hygiene protection..

every one else on here is buying all of this exciting stuff..

and all i do is run in the store and hit THAT aisle, of all the damn places..


----------



## Crisigv

I bought a 14pk of the new gel pens. Very colourful. I have a problem.


----------



## hyliankitten

a gudetama squishhh


----------



## Fever Dream

Sissors. All of my pairs have mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Overdrive

Some vinyls


----------



## DJAshton

A pair of Air Jordan 1 Royal blue flyknits. I'm obsessed with trainers/sneakers. Ha.


----------



## MCHB

11-40 9 speed cassette and a new bike chain.


----------



## Tokztero

Some socks.


----------



## Kevin001

Food


----------



## Deonidas

This nice necklace & charm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza & Whiskey


----------



## wmu'14

Pasta sauce, potato chips, laundry detergent, dishwasher liquid; from the Dollar Store


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Her










At first I thought they had genetically made the thorns red, then I realized some idiot has had the stupid idea of painting them red. But I bought it anyway because they didn't have normal ones and I'm not exactly outgoing to go find a normal one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer, bourbon, & whiskey


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Epoxy glue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsocial lego

a bottle of whiskey and some cinnamon. Gonna try some homemade fireball whiskey.


----------



## zonebox

HP Omen, this laptop kicks some serious behind. It is a massive upgrade to my previous laptop, I can actually play a few games on ultra setting now, which is not something I can recall doing in nearly a decade now. With that said, I don't really like the design of the laptop, it feels flimsy.


----------



## harrison

More books.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emperor Jack Sativa


----------



## Deonidas

Timberland boots (all premium)... Finally I got the wheat color 8 inch pair, 2 pairs of the rusty colored ones for me and the honey dip to match, and I got my niece a black pair.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Hand-held muti-band Citizen's Band radio


----------



## Vip3r

grilled chicken sandwich


----------



## discopotato

cereal


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Flexible iPhone mount, guitar tone knobs, foam microphone windscreens


----------



## vela

A Microsoft wireless mouse. PS/2 with a serial adapter. Yes, I actually needed a serial mouse.


----------



## Evo1114

I just bought 5 shirts for work off Amazon to replace my grungy work shirts I've had in my clothing rotation. Figured should do it now before winter weather is over when I can't hide the pit stains with sweaters any more. I've never ordered shirts online. Hopefully the crap fits.

Oh...and I also ordered some pen refills that customers use at my work. For some reason we have to have pens that no office supply company in the world sells replacement cartridges for.


----------



## Limmy

Coffee


----------



## Greys0n

ordered a headset


----------



## cat001

For bouldering/ indoor rock climbing


----------



## Eyoga888

A ticket for a fitness festival


----------



## Tokztero

Another charger cable for my S8


----------



## harrison

Chocolate paddle pops - I think I'm addicted to them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

8ft, 3.5mm stereo audio cable


----------



## quietRiot10

A bike cover and a bike phone case/holder.


----------



## mywemi

a pair of Adidas


----------



## Venus444

crescent moon necklace and grainfree cinnamon rolls


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ink, printer paper, & guitar strings


----------



## Greys0n

If to speak about big purchase then it was a turkey beach accommodation. I bought a flat in Antalya city a month ago. I started saving money a long time ago to afford it. The area is a wonderful, I can view the sea from my windows. Now I know where I will spend summer vacations.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Box of doughnuts now all in a line waiting to be eaten - by me :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

I bought a couple of framed prints last night.


----------



## Deonidas

Ronin Warriors dvd.


----------



## Chevy396

Bottle of coke. I really should quit drinking it again. My teeth hurt already.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SF4004

Can of Fanta, drinking it on my break at work right now


----------



## discopotato

a bracelet


----------



## Kilgore Trout

(It's a whiteboard cleaner)


----------



## SplendidBob

A pie.

Am wondering if I will be able to avoid eating it and pull off an heroic 1000 calorie day with 650 calories burned at the gym (doubtful).


----------



## Vip3r

A bunch of CD's from Goodwill.


----------



## cinto

nail polish remover


----------



## riverbird

Groceries and deodorant.


----------



## Chevy396

Vodka and some basic food requirements.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deonidas

Rimmed Clubmaster Blue Light Blocking Glasses


----------



## bipolar92

Number 6 combo from Dairy Queen. I'm not eating out again for another two weeks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

10g Pink Kush, guitar patch cable, guitar multi tool, microphone pop filter


----------



## Jeff271

wheatgrass for a cat to chew on


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> 10g Pink Kush, guitar patch cable, guitar multi tool, microphone pop filter


Do you know what pink Kush is crossed with in order to deserve the "pink" label. All I can think of is strawberry cough, but I've always had too much anxiety from anything cush. Done better with purple, kind of like Valium for me.

Colorado has no purple for some reason. I think it's a state this g since Cali is known for purple weed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyMan213

A can of Pizza Pringles from Walmart


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## discopotato

poptarts


----------



## Steve French

A mickey of vodka. 80 proof ma****a.


----------



## Evo1114

I ordered a coffee table and some shelving for my DVDs and crap from Amazon.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I bought a small bottle of peppermint oil. Because I heard that it has mental benefits.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cocoa Butter Cream


----------



## unsocial lego

The Strokes 'Is This It' vinyl.


----------



## cmed

Plane tickets and a hotel reservation in Miami


----------



## onepiecefreak16

Human Anatomy for Artists by Eliot Goldfinger


----------



## Deonidas

God of War, some clothes, and cologne.


----------



## Kevin001

Sambucol


----------



## funnynihilist

Brian Eno/Robert Fripp - No *****footing CD


----------



## unsocial lego

Schecter Hellraiser C-VI baritone guitar


----------



## harrison

Books.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Coffee.


----------



## funnynihilist

Whopper


----------



## Chevy396

An Amazon HBO subscription with a debit card that has no money on it. Interesting.


----------



## Cascades

A book. 6 in a week, I gotta stop :/


----------



## Chevy396

Nazis are not easy to get rid of, I'll give them that. Like cockroaches they scurry into the cracks when the lights come on until you think they're dead.

Then when you're celebrating your success and you drop some cake on the floor, they scurry out and eat the crumbs, using your scraps to rebuild their army.

Edit: Sorry, wrong thread. Maybe someone can move it somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## copper

Bought a turkey sandwich, with pesto, black olives, provolone cheese, and onions from the food coop in my neighborhood. Very good.


----------



## komorikun

Today I bought 4 bottles of wine from the booze store- merlot, merlot, rosé, and chardonnay. After I went to Subway and got 3 cookies. Subway cookies are like crack.


----------



## Chevy396

Fish.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Veggie samosas, guitar strings, strap locks, whiskey


----------



## Chevy396

Chicken waaaangs and beer! Now I gotta go buy some weed.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some chicken liver.


----------



## vela

pizza last night


----------



## spotlessmind90

Tooth paste that I didn't need, badass alert!


----------



## riverbird

A domain name for the pen name I'm publishing under and some groceries.


----------



## discopotato

a coffee mug


----------



## GeomTech

idk. Probably snacks or something.


----------



## Greys0n

I ordered high heels and a dress from the amazon. But before I did a little research on the trends this summer. And I found many great plus size bohemian maxi dresses suggestions on one blog of clothes. Tomorrow I will get my parcel. All my friends will envy me.


----------



## MCHB

A reclining "weightless lawn chair: for my living room/patio!

(The space program would be envious of my furniture choices)

...since I'm renting I don't see any point in buying furniture that's hard to move. Once I'm off probation at work I'll probably start looking into buying a place of my own lol.


----------



## rociomorel

dd cosmic coolata


----------



## appledapple

cosmic brownies, among other snacks lol


----------



## unsocial lego

Lunch which was a cheeseburger.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

komorikun said:


> After I went to Subway and got 3 cookies. Subway cookies are like crack.


Yes, they are. I always buy two or three when I pick up a sandwich.


----------



## aquariusrising

Cute little bag charms. From an anime I love. Won’t say just in case my stalkers track me down....
Plus a stuffed animal for my mother.


----------



## Mabel Pines

aquariusrising said:


> Cute little bag charms. From an anime I love. Won't say just in case my stalkers track me down....
> Plus a stuffed animal for my mother.


Is the stuffed animal for your mother for Mother's Day?


----------



## aquariusrising

Mabel Pines said:


> Is the stuffed animal for your mother for Mother's Day?


No I bought her some perfume and a bag. This she has wanted for a while but had trouble finding it. Had to buy it from Japan.


----------



## unsocial lego

Two rose bushes.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some coffee.


----------



## aquariusrising

Bathroom scales


----------



## Vip3r

Funko Pop figures, got Rocko and Heffer from Rocko's Modern Life. :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

bvlgari aqva amara 5ml decant, mont blanc individuel 3ml sample.


----------



## SplendidBob

karenw said:


> 5ml not going to last long I usually get 50ml.


It's just really so I can give then a good trial The 1ml testers are £3, 5ml £5 and if I quite like one I end up burning through it quickly to test. Though the value is pretty awful. .


----------



## vela

Groceries. It's nice having fresh food again!


----------



## discopotato

a ring


----------



## GeomTech

Chips + drinks


----------



## zonebox

A dozen roses
------,----'----,--<*@*


----------



## Chevy396

An ounce of 90% pure Afghani heroin. Or maybe it's kratom.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some handcuffs and a dog collar.


----------



## komorikun

Knife sharpener.


----------



## aquariusrising

Tea and shipping for parcels...they wanted $30 for shipping tiny items..


----------



## ThermobaricTank

The last thing I did buy was a bag of lemon and peppermint chips but that's not very exciting, is it?

Custom firmware 2DS: free games and the ability to modify them? Yes please! Most likely the last console I'll ever buy in my life, but it was totally worth it.


----------



## Boketto

Reader's Digest


----------



## Zatch

Booze and juice LOL



Mabel Pines said:


> Some handcuffs and a dog collar.


Oof. Now I'm curious!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Zatch said:


> Booze and juice LOL
> 
> Oof. Now I'm curious!


They were souvenirs at a small national park's gift shop.  They were little magnets to be put up on the refrigerator.


----------



## Edwirdd

my headphones broken so fast. so i bought another one..


----------



## Ai

Vitamin supplement.


----------



## Kinable

While on the search to find the best coffee I came across one called Volcanica and ordered it. It should be here on Thursday and I can't wait.


----------



## riverbird

A subscription to a writing website.


----------



## Chevy396

Kinaibhlan said:


> While on the search to find the best coffee I came across one called Volcanica and ordered it. It should be here on Thursday and I can't wait.


If it is the stuff from Hawaii grown in volcanic still, that stuff is incredible!


riverbird said:


> A subscription to a writing website.


That is interesting, what do you get with your subscription?


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> That is interesting, what do you get with your subscription?


The website is like a game. You just write in the text editor on the website but you attack/battle monsters and win "prizes" which aren't really anything. Like each monster requires a certain number of words to beat. It's honestly quite silly but something about it allows me to shut off my inner editor and just write.


----------



## Kinable

SolutionX said:


> If it is the stuff from Hawaii grown in volcanic still, that stuff is incredible!


They have a Hawaiian blend, I got the Colombian one and just tried it right now and it met my expectations.


----------



## alienbird

A TV.


----------



## discopotato

cough drops


----------



## Greys0n

just bought Far Cry, so I have already planned my weekend


----------



## Tomatmacka

A red water bottle, two black t-shirts and black running shorts. All for my running/jogging


----------



## Mlt18

A hard drive enclosure


----------



## SplendidBob

Lemon Squash. srs.


----------



## Welliwonder

Delicious Raising Canes, Naruto for Nintendo Switch


----------



## Zatch

Cyoot lil alpaca, was only $15. But goddamn I burned so much money yesterday LOL


----------



## Fun Spirit

A nice little blue jean bag with patches on it from Walmart.


----------



## Shy Ostrich

mobile phone straps


----------



## wmu'14

A Punisher t-shirt


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Tooth brushes and HDMI cable.


----------



## SFC01

Pokemon cards.


Not for me though.


----------



## unemployment simulator

10 pillow cases. 
1 single sheet cover.
jelly babies.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Ai said:


> Vitamin supplement.


snapz, got myself magnesium and an iodine supp.


----------



## cryptidsupreme

a can of coke from a vending machine


----------



## 3stacks

chocolate


----------



## Ai

Paper Samurai said:


> snapz, got myself magnesium and an iodine supp.


I have a magnesium supplement around here somewhere. I originally got it in hopes that it would help ease my horrible menstrual cramps. It didn't. I ultimately stopped taking it because it's not coated, and I hated trying to swallow it. :X

Could probably still use it, though...


----------



## BlackHorse

A 1L container of Yogurt at the local supermarket.


----------



## momentsunset

New book: Give A Shift: 10 Simple Steps to an Abundant Life
*
*


----------



## Greys0n

I am working at the gym now and my boss told me to order sports bottles for all employees. Luckily I found them on a promotional price on https://www.promoparrot.com/ store. Tomorrow I'll get the package. Hope I wil get some reward I think I deserve it


----------



## shyraclifford

milk and bread


----------



## BlackHorse

A pack of muesli bars, A box full of instant oats, a can of beanies and weenies and a big can of beer.


----------



## 0Kelly0

Chips


----------



## unsocial lego

A Geiger counter. I don't know why, I just kind of always wanted one.


----------



## CaptainQuirk1

2 ribeye steaks


----------



## Wanderlust26

Candies from this cool little German market. Unfortunately, their gummy candies were ****ing nasty. The sugar coating tasted old...I'm not sure how else to describe it. Damn, I didn't think sugary candy could taste that bad; I had to toss it. At least the package was only $1.55. There was this chocolate brand that costs twice as much at other grocery stores so I had to take advantage of their cheaper price. At least those were good.


----------



## Greys0n

a pencil


----------



## discopotato

a book


----------



## MCHB

Beer! :3


----------



## SofaKing

A domain for a blog/site that I'll probably never even start...at least I have it for 3 years, hosted.


----------



## komorikun

psychotropic candies


----------



## Greys0n

new headphones


----------



## 8888

An ACEO (trading card size piece of art).


----------



## Greys0n

Last time I bought Moleskine notebook. I know that everyone get used to write everything on the phone but for me it's more convenient to use a notebook (and I like to draw tiny pictures on the corners). I was looking for the best one till found a good review on prizedreviews. Moleskine is sturdy, durable and rugged. + it has ruled pages to guide the inputs.


----------



## Vip3r

Lotto ticket


----------



## MCHB

I bought a book!


----------



## riverbird

A few groceries and some toothpaste.


----------



## scooby

I bought a couple books.

The Book Thief - Markus Zusak
All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Gerard1

Cat litter...


----------



## Kinable

Got some earbuds and 2 new shirts.


----------



## komorikun

I ordered some stuff from Target a couple days ago and it arrived today. 14 cup size tupperware, pancake mix, and Crest whitestrips. I need a big tupperware because the stuff I have is slightly too small for when I make curry. This 14 cup thing is huge. The whitestrips were on sale and that is what instigated the order. I noticed that there was a big drop in price on Amazon but unfortunately it was only for Prime members ....so I checked Target and I guess they are were trying to compete with Prime Day.

I had one good surprise and one bad one. The pancake mix was leaking slightly, so there was some powder in the shipping box. Apparently the powder was not in a plastic bag. Was put directly in the box. The pleasant surprise was that they sent me a "twin pack" of the whitestrips. Not sure if by mistake or not. Weird cause Target doesn't even sell twin packs on their website. So I got 2 packs for $26 for what is normally $39 per pack.

https://www.target.com/p/rubbermaid...r/-/A-53696365?preselect=14754959#lnk=sametab

https://www.target.com/p/aunt-jemima-complete-buttermilk-pancake-waffle-mix-32-oz/-/A-13331319

https://www.target.com/p/crest-3d-w...effects-teeth-whitening-kit-20ct/-/A-12131602


----------



## naes

Raspberry Pi 3 and some mini servos.


----------



## MCHB

naes said:


> Raspberry Pi 3 and some mini servos.


What are you making?


----------



## naes

MCHB said:


> What are you making?


Nothing in particular, just thought it would be cool to mess around with and learn a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Merlot, Belgian Strong Brews, Sandwich With Wedges, & Timbits


----------



## Kilgore Trout

MCHB said:


> I bought a book!


Sir are you catching less fish now that you don't have a beard?

Also, do you have a boat? I think you should have a boat.


----------



## blue2

A lottery ticket & a can of pepsi


----------



## Paper Samurai

A book, a heatsink/thermal paste for my PC and a new toothbrush.


----------



## Scaptain

A bottle of Coca-Cola Cherry and Argan Oil.


----------



## MCHB

geraltofrivia said:


> Sir are you catching less fish now that you don't have a beard?
> 
> Also, do you have a boat? I think you should have a boat.


I don't fish; I got it more for the backroads to see what connects to what and where they go! I have however been debating getting a kayak that breaks down into two parts for transport and storage. :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Minutes for my phone and a pretty aqua blue pocketbook with a unicorn head on it. Decided to splurge a little this week buying that pocketbook. It was only $10, though. I was going to get a white and black leather one I saw last week but it wasn't up there today.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

> I have however been debating getting a kayak that breaks down into two parts for transport and storage. :grin2:


Nice!


----------



## komorikun

I guess I usually get my orders from Amazon in 7-10 days. Most of that time is not due to shipping. It's more that they wait to ship it....on purpose most likely. The record was 24 days.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Before Maplin went into administration, I bought an Intek 520 multi band CB radio handheld

After I bought mine, Intek discontinued the model; which they claim is the best multi band CB handheld

There is one model above the 520, but it is not licensed for use in Europe, because it has more than two bands


----------



## Zatch

Italian sub and some chicken nuggers.

Money well spent, it hit the spot.


----------



## Rollergirl6

A tiny box of Pringles


----------



## Vip3r

Pizza and a lotto ticket


----------



## komorikun

TinyFlutter said:


> Do you find using the Crest Whitestrips make your teeth more sensitive?


The type I get you are supposed to use it for 20 days. 30 minutes at a time. So by the end of the 20 days, the gums can get a little sore. If the gums get too sore then I just take a break for a week or two and then use it again. Don't have to use them consecutively.

There is another type that you use for 1 hour at a time. That kind would probably cause even more soreness.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Made a stupid decision really broke the bank on some new 220$ Jordans. Might not be able to afford internet now which is a good thing!


----------



## Glue

Costco pizza


----------



## stratsp

A pack of bread (sliced bread)


----------



## funnynihilist

Pinetree scented soap


----------



## 0589471

funnynihilist said:


> Pinetree scented soap


I see suchness let you out of his garage


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I see suchness let you out of his garage


Now im heading for the dumpsters for some good eatin


----------



## 0589471

funnynihilist said:


> Now im heading for the dumpsters for some good eatin


 glad to have you back grizzly


----------



## 969033

a banana


----------



## Alpha Tauri

An HDMI to DVI adapter


----------



## discopotato

a handbag


----------



## 0589471

food--specifically coffee and a croissant breakfast sandwich. I couldn't help it I haven't had one in years.


----------



## SplendidBob

Weird low calorie ice cream.

Although in terms of proper purchases, I have some kind of fitness watch coming (actually to observe pulse rate while doing exposure tasks), a new fragrance (Montblanc Individuel). Reward funds. Good.


----------



## 969033

some cherry wrigleys gum


----------



## Kinable

Death Wish coffee beans :hyper


----------



## discopotato

a flask


----------



## batman can

Pizza from Pizza Pizza


----------



## Suchness

A mattress


----------



## PandaBearx

Pants and a shirt for work


----------



## MoosMas

Rick & Morty Monopoly lol


----------



## Ekardy

Bath bombs


----------



## leaf in the wind

Indian food and red wine at dinner last night.


----------



## 8888

Pens

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Medication


----------



## discopotato

coffee and cigarettes


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> coffee and cigarettes


Do they still have those 10 pack cigarettes in Sweden?


----------



## PandaBearx

Facial cleanser, exfoliant, teeth whitening, and a soft pretzel.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Do they still have those 10 pack cigarettes in Sweden?


We sure do!


----------



## Ekardy

Sushi Burrito


----------



## JerryAndSports

Backpack


----------



## riverbird

Groceries and three new shirts (on clearance for $3 each!)


----------



## thomasjune

Gas for my lawn mower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lotto ticket, battered cod and mascarpone & caramelized fig ice cream cone. I got a bit of pleasure out of the ice cream, but couldn't even enjoy the battered cod while looking at the sea, ffs. FML!


----------



## PandaBearx

Sushi and a grapefruit soda


----------



## komorikun

Amazon order. There are probably better blenders out there but I only cook like 1-2 times a week so. The only smoothies I make are alcoholic smoothies. No interest in nonalcoholic smoothies. Might use the food processor for making pesto and for chopping up onions for Japanese curry.


----------



## 0589471

a cherry coke (I'm not supposed to drink soda but I wanted it soooooo bad lol)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Amazon order. There are probably better blenders out there but I only cook like 1-2 times a week so. The only smoothies, I make are alcoholic smoothies. No interest in nonalcoholic smoothies. Might use the food processor for making pesto and for chopping up onions for Japanese curry.


 Let me guess. The cake pan and the paper are going to be buddies.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Let me guess. The cake pan and the aluminum foil are going to be buddies.


Yes, but it's parchment paper, not aluminum foil. It's so stuff doesn't get encrusted to the pan which is a ***** to clean. I've never used parchment paper before though. Will be a first.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Let me guess. The cake pan and the paper are going to be buddies.


I use these. I'm just lazy.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I use these. I'm just lazy.


Can't see the image.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Can't see the image.


 That's odd. It's showing up on my end. It's those disposable aluminum trays.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's odd. It's showing up on my end. It's those disposable aluminum trays.


Interesting. I can see it on google chrome but not on safari.

That roommate I had last year (Brazilian guy that ate truckloads of yogurt) would use those. Seems kind of pricey to use a tray. He did reuse them a few times but that sort of defeats the purpose- to not have to scrub an encrusted pan.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Interesting. I can see it on google chrome but not on safari.
> 
> That roommate I had last year (Brazilian guy that ate truckloads of yogurt) would use those. Seems kind of pricey to use a tray. He did reuse them a few times but that sort of defeats the purpose- to not have to scrub an encrusted pan.


 I just shake the crumbs out and reuse them until they're too grody to keep using. I know it seems wrong but when you eat at a fast food restaurant, that's (more than likely) what you're eating off of. They can't get those dishes clean so they just give them a quick scrub and put them up wet. By the time they've been using them a couple weeks they've got crud all over them.

Same thing with cast iron. It's a dirty pan and people prize it like it's gold or something. Technically, I could keep reusing them for a month but they'd start stinking when the crap starts burning every time they're in the oven.

Anyway, I use them in my little toaster oven. I don't have anything else that's small enough (should have bought a bigger oven, I guess). I use them to make fish sticks and chicken patties. Sometimes I make tilapia in them. Baked potatoes, roasted peppers. Anyway, it's 3 bucks for a stack of them and I buy them about once a month.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just shake the crumbs out and reuse them until they're too grody to keep using. I know it seems wrong but when you eat at a fast food restaurant, that's (more than likely) what you're eating off of. They can't get those dishes clean so they just give them a quick scrub and put them up wet. By the time they've been using them a couple weeks they've got crud all over them.
> 
> Same thing with cast iron. It's a dirty pan and people prize it like it's gold or something. Technically, I could keep reusing them for a month but they'd start stinking when the crap starts burning every time they're in the oven.
> 
> Anyway, I use them in my little toaster oven. I don't have anything else that's small enough (should have bought a bigger oven, I guess). I use them to make fish sticks and chicken patties. Sometimes I make tilapia in them. Baked potatoes, roasted peppers. Anyway, it's 3 bucks for a stack of them and I buy them about once a month.


Oh little trays for a toaster oven. I thought you were talking about the big ones for an oven.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh little trays for a toaster oven. I thought you were talking about the big ones for an oven.


 They come in all sizes.

Seriously though. You have a point. It is more expensive. I'm lazy.


----------



## Yer Blues

Tronsmart Element Mega


----------



## discopotato

a postcard


----------



## funnynihilist

Records


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of buying a cat carrier and a toaster oven. But maybe I should wait till after my next move. Most likely November 1st. Hmmm....


Soft carrier or hard carrier?


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Thinking of buying a cat carrier and a toaster oven. But maybe I should wait till after my next move. Most likely November 1st. Hmmm....
> 
> Soft carrier or hard carrier?


Are you getting a kitty?


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Are you getting a kitty?


Not immediately but in the next few months probably. I'm always looking at the ads on Craigslist and Petfinder. But you have to act fast if you find one you want so I figure I need to have a carrier ready. One of my coworkers offered to drive me to wherever if I find a cat I want. Not so easy to go 30 miles by bus with a cat.


----------



## 0589471

awww well still that's exciting. Sounds like getting the carrier first is a good move. You're moving in October you said? A nicer place I hope?


komorikun said:


> Not immediately but in the next few months probably. I'm always looking at the ads on Craigslist and Petfinder. But you have to act fast if you find one you want so I figure I need to have a carrier ready. One of my coworkers offered to drive me to wherever if I find a cat I want. Not so easy to go 30 miles by bus with a cat.


----------



## Ai

Some pizza and bread bites... which I ate way too quickly... uuughh



komorikun said:


> Thinking of buying a cat carrier and a toaster oven.


... This made me laugh _way_ harder than it probably should have.

As far as kinds of carriers go, a hard one is probably going to be more secure if there's a possibility you'll be traveling--especially since there's no way to know for sure what kind of temperament the cat will have in that kind of environment. You could put a towel or something in it, if you wanted to make it a little more comfortable.


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> Some pizza and bread bites... which I ate way too quickly... uuughh
> 
> ... This made me laugh _way_ harder than it probably should have.
> 
> As far as kinds of carriers go, a hard one is probably going to be more secure if there's a possibility you'll be traveling--especially since there's no way to know for sure what kind of temperament the cat will have in that kind of environment. You could put a towel or something in it, if you wanted to make it a little more comfortable.


Oh yeah. Didn't think about that. Makes it sound like I'm going to have roasted kitty for dinner. All I need are some mini aluminum trays for the toaster oven.

I've always used hard carriers in the past but they are heavy and awkward when walking long distances, which is fine if you are driving. But I might take the bus to take the cat to the vet. Not going to pay for a taxi. Never used a soft carrier so not sure how well those work.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Oh yeah. Didn't think about that. Makes it sound like I'm going to have roasted kitty for dinner. All I need are some mini aluminum trays for the toaster oven.
> 
> I've always used hard carriers in the past but they are heavy and awkward when walking long distances, which is fine if you are driving. But I might take the bus to take the cat to the vet. Not going to pay for a taxi. Never used a soft carrier so not sure how well those work.


My family's always used a soft carrier (my mom called it a sherpa bag) for our cat. It made more sense because we moved a lot and he could sit in the airplane cabin with us.

My kitten has a soft carrier. I think it's fine. It can be kind of tough to get him into it, though. He fights a bit. I was considering getting him a hard carrier to make it easier, but I don't take him out that often so it's not a major problem.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh yeah. Didn't think about that. Makes it sound like I'm going to have roasted kitty for dinner. All I need are some mini aluminum trays for the toaster oven.


 Get the one with dual elements on both top and bottom if you like your food evenly cooked. I bought one with only one on top and one on bottom. It does OK but it cooks kinda slow and uneven.

OTOH, the single element one is super cheap (Got mine for $30 new) so it wouldn't be too painful to give it to goodwill or something if you had to move.

Also, I think the convection feature doesn't add much to the price and is probably handy.


----------



## llodell88

pads and tampons


----------



## 8888

Dog food, dog treats, and a dog bath mat for the sink.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Coffee for my family


----------



## Tokztero

Pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## andretti

Some new basketball shoes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer


----------



## komorikun




----------



## discopotato

a t-shirt


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 Does the masher have anything to do with the brownies or do you just like mashed potatoes?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does the masher have anything to do with the brownies or do you just like mashed potatoes?


You never had mashed potato brownies?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does the masher have anything to do with the brownies or do you just like mashed potatoes?


I like mashed potatoes. Was thinking of steaming cauliflower and putting pieces of it in some mashed potatoes. And then I'll add some corn. It's going to be an experiment. The kitchen products in the photo are not related to each other.


----------



## Chevy396

Ingredients for my famous hot peach salsa.


----------



## twitchy666

*it was refunded!!!*

easy to over scan on fly. I rely heavily on BEEP as acknowledgement of barcode. iƒ it doesn't BEEP, I try again. then it beeps√ apples. 
more attention paid to scangun screen before checkout. 2 of them. only at receipt phase I needed customer services. hate when scangun audit happens. dirty label of thief criminal..?

queue behind me. attendant agreed with me there is only one bag of 6 jazz apples. refund nice.

when milk not scanning... I think.. weird shape of plastic bottle.. hectohedron..?? not cylindrical or square.. best time to tell scangun terminal operative I couldn't get a reaction from this one. he dusted off an icy coating with finger, so I got a proper beep! good laugh we get.

paying £17 for driving licence renewal - rejected, returned to me! do again. photo not accepted! so I got a professional studio one. also got GP to sign his name on back of tiny square photo to stick to form! also chose to pay £50 fee for a revoked situation. issue was driving with expired licence. no way to express this on the form. trying to stick with legal terms.. months of paranoia.. my efforts... like trying apply any job... null results. got meself a fresh licence in post. I was see-saw will it be unsuccessful without telling me? bottled up fury. How long? 3 weeks breached. waiting... another return to try again? been enjoying my licence. 
surprised my £17 & £50 were refunded to me so kindly by cheque! 0 life flowing! being so alone & depressed... life can be even.. this case not just another fake perk, turning sour eventually, like every 32 jobs handed to me on plate by phone by recruiters, dumping me in tumbleweed wasteland. something to appreciate. renew licence in future on time. reason I didn't chase the expiry.. paranoid about extra heavy scrutiny on medical grounds.. he can't.! I got this straight. success with portpass and licence... nigh hope of getting accepted for a job? should steer clear of optimism!


----------



## komorikun

Hehehe. Just showed that photo of my recent purchases to my dad. He said he loves Oxo too. It must be in the genes.


----------



## Maslow

A new (used) phone. I'll be damned if I'm gonna spend six hundred dollars on a frickin' phone, so I bought a used one for under $100. The camera alone is worth that. It has a 30 day warranty, so I'm not too worried about getting ripped off.


----------



## PandaBearx

Bedspread, curtains, and a throw blanket


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Hehehe. Just showed that photo of my recent purchases to my dad. He said he loves Oxo too. It must be in the genes.


 I think everyone does. It's just good stuff. Although it's more expensive than it should be. Oxo just makes their stuff the way everyone should and they can get away with charging more for it because no one else does.

The best thing about them is you can pretty much buy whatever you need and not worry if it's going to be crap. I've only had a few Oxo things that sucked. You can find other brands that have good products but they're very inconsistent. We have an awesome can opener that isn't Oxo but it was expensive and we had like 5 other brands that sucked before we got this one. So we spent five times as much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> You never had mashed potato brownies?


 Oh I've had things you wouldn't even understand in brownies.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh I've had things you wouldn't even understand in brownies.


I doubt that  I've had some pretty amazing brownies.


----------



## 0589471

smart water. I swear the electrolytes clear up my headaches. lol


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> smart water. I swear the electrolytes clear up my headaches. lol


Makes me want to try it. I can't take paracetamol anymore and I still get headaches every now and then.


----------



## stratsp

A cable for charging a phone.... F****rs cost a lot here...15 Euros for a 15 cm cable... its like roberry


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> smart water. I swear the electrolytes clear up my headaches. lol





Suchness said:


> Makes me want to try it. I can't take paracetamol anymore and I still get headaches every now and then.


You can put a pinch of sea salt in water for a similar drink.  Living in Colorado I have to stay hydrated all the time and this drink has saved me. I like to use soda water too for my stomach and to reduce hunger.


----------



## Nelar

Nicotine gum and yellow vitamin water


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think everyone does. It's just good stuff. Although it's more expensive than it should be. Oxo just makes their stuff the way everyone should and they can get away with charging more for it because no one else does.
> 
> The best thing about them is you can pretty much buy whatever you need and not worry if it's going to be crap. I've only had a few Oxo things that sucked. You can find other brands that have good products but they're very inconsistent. We have an awesome can opener that isn't Oxo but it was expensive and we had like 5 other brands that sucked before we got this one. So we spent five times as much.


You could be right. Didn't know it was quite so popular. I usually buy the Oxo stuff at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. They have good coupons that never expire. Like the last purchase I used a "$10 off minimum $30 purchase" coupon.


----------



## Glue

domino's pizza. it was free but had to pay for taxes and delivery charge (like $4)


----------



## gentlefern

A delicious pizza for my s/o and I to share


----------



## momentsunset

Wrapping paper, bows, and bags for my moms birthday presents.


----------



## Chevy396

Body wash that has activated charcoal in it, two pairs of jeans and a pair of khaki pants.


----------



## PandaBearx

Five dollar earbuds that work like shi* but I can't complain due to the price. Mountain Dew, Clorox, and toothpaste.


----------



## Ekardy

Lego stormtrooper keychain.


----------



## Mlt18

Another doll. It might be an addiction but oh well


----------



## 8888

Grilled vegetables and a 10 calorie juice drink from the deli

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Mlt18 said:


> Another doll. It might be an addiction but oh well


Does it look like the one in your avatar?


----------



## Mlt18

Chevy396 said:


> Does it look like the one in your avatar?


Not really, at least not that creepy


----------



## komorikun

For once Amazon was fast. Ordered coffee pods on Monday night and it arrived this morning (Wednesday). I have most stuff delivered to my work, so I don't have to worry about it being stolen.

My employer is such a tightwad with kitchen stuff. No free coffee!! No paper plates, no plastic cutlery. And there aren't enough regular spoons, knives, and bowls. So I'm forced to bring my own bowl and knife/spoon, wash them by hand (with the nasty sponge), dry them, and then hide it next to my desk. Can't use the dishwasher, otherwise the cleaning guy will put it in the cabinets and other people will use them.


----------



## komorikun

I really like how you supermarkets now have virtual coupons that you just add to your store card. Much easier than dealing with paper coupons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken salad wraps, mini donuts, beer, bourbon


----------



## harrison

A weak, skinny latte at Gloria Jeans. It was nice just sitting there above the street people-watching for a while.


----------



## LunaliketheMoon

My textbooks for this semester. Cost $300 to rent half of them and bought the others the cheapest places I could get them.


----------



## Glue

Socks, Dove bar soap (12 pack), mouthwash, and girlfriend's b-day present


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley

Killing Floor 2


----------



## Vip3r

Cheesy Bean and Rice Burrito from Taco Bell


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A chicken sandwich, some noodles with vegetables in them, and a vanilla chai tea drink. Can't stop drinking those drinks. They're yummy. 

And I bought some orange mango chapstick and a 3 pack of mini hand sanitizers for a dollar.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Got this watch for £10, needed a new one to replace my old brown leather strapped watch which broke while on fieldwork. Here's hoping this one is slightly more robust, I'm not gonna be that mad if it isn't considering the price plus it isn't exactly a fashion accessory which is fine by me.


----------



## komorikun

*Uniqlo*

Uniqlos socks are high quality.

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...COL03&cgid=women-outerwear-and-blazers-fleece

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...COL77&cgid=women-outerwear-and-blazers-fleece

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...8&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...1&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks


----------



## llodell88

some food at wendy's. need to stop eating out, especially burgers and cheap chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Suchness

komorikun said:


> Uniqlos socks are high quality.
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...COL03&cgid=women-outerwear-and-blazers-fleece
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...COL77&cgid=women-outerwear-and-blazers-fleece
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...8&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...1&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks


I like the first top, looks nice and comfortable.


----------



## leaf in the wind

A pair of black faux leather ankle boots. Perfect for the Fall! I was trying them on, and a lady passing by told me they were so cute on me... I had to get them :b


----------



## MCHB

Beer. Granville Island Honey Lager. It's the closest substitute I can find for Sleeman's Honey Brown locally in cans. It sucks because they have sleeman's honey brown in bottles but bottles are a PITA to deal with! :3


----------



## komorikun

Suchness said:


> I like the first top, looks nice and comfortable.


I can't wear sweaters. They are too itchy for me and difficult to wash. So I wear fleece instead. Underneath my coat and at home too. Uniqlo has a lot of comfy, warm clothes. Generally pretty good quality. Not the most stylish but whatever.

Previous one I bought. I really like the thick pockets. 2 sets of pockets. One set on the outside and another one the inside.


----------



## Suchness

komorikun said:


> I can't wear sweaters. They are too itchy for me and difficult to wash. So I wear fleece instead. Underneath my coat and at home too. Uniqlo has a lot of comfy, warm clothes. Generally pretty good quality. Not the most stylish but whatever.
> 
> Previous one I bought. I really like the thick pockets. 2 sets of pockets. One set on the outside and another one the inside.


Yeah, fleece is very comfortable, it's pretty much up there with wool.


----------



## xxxxanonxxxx

h]


----------



## darlieq

Beatrix Potter coin collection.


----------



## discopotato

cough drops


----------



## Maslow

I bought a new jacket online. The tracking system says it was delivered, but I never got it. Now I have to deal with customer service. :mum


----------



## Cletis

Groceries...


----------



## Everlily

Groceries.


----------



## funnynihilist

Real nice Garmin GPS for $7. Free maps for life!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A big *** sandwich & a Belgian Beer called Duvel


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Uniqlos socks are high quality.
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...8&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...1&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks


The socks have gone down in quality. Not as thick and sort of saggy. Crap. The 4 pairs I got last year were so nice. Disappointing.

I hate that. I had the same issue with other things in the past too. I buy the exact same thing I bought a few years ago and the quality is way worse. Like these glasses I got on Zenni. The lenses were way thicker than the previous pair I bought even though the prescription is almost the same. And the frames fell apart after one year, even though the previous ones lasted several years.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Welliwonder

A special publication of Nat geo mag titled Mysteries of History. Good read.


----------



## thomassusan322

It was a BOOK that I have bought last week.


----------



## Chevy396

Weed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Logitech G920 Racing Wheel... worth every penny.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Vip3r

Caramel Macchiato


----------



## Vulnicura

Loratadine for allergies, has not worked as well as i expected and i am surprised to see the dosage now reads 1 per 24 hours on the box, i swear it used to be 3 or 4 per 24 hrs.


----------



## MCHB

Hemorrhaged money and ordered a bunch of bike parts to make my bike better for commuting purposes in all weather conditions..


New brake cable housings (Compression-less) and cables
Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers
sks fat bike fenders
Lezyne strip drive taillight
Black Brooks C17 saddle (I love my leather one but I don't want to destroy it when things get wet up here)


----------



## Iwannakmsrightnow

The Lord of the rings sketchbook by Alan Lee


----------



## Glue




----------



## CaptainBoz

A Dell Latitude D830 laptop computer from the thrift store, just today.


----------



## MCHB

My saddle came in! ^_^


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Windex spray and a boxspring


----------



## Kiwifruit

Starbucks salted caramel frappucino because why not.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

A smoothie


----------



## Tuan Jie

4 avocado's


----------



## scintilla

Tuan Jie said:


> 4 avocado's


Love your avatar, that movie is great ^_^


----------



## Tuan Jie

@scintilla
I knew there had to be someone out there


----------



## blue2

A ferrari.... Not a real one a remote control toy one, my sisters kitten is at a real playful age and I thought it would chase it, but it turns out its just scared of it XD


----------



## tea111red

I bought a BIG HUNK the other day.

....the candy bar. I had never tried it before.


----------



## Fun Spirit

A lottery ticket.


----------



## Skeleton

2 bottles of coconut water for taste and hydration!


----------



## Karsten

Deodorant,.


----------



## harrison

More books of course - to sell though.


----------



## zonebox

I've finally gotten around to playing GuildWars 2, and what an amazing game it is. I think this is the most fun MMO I have played, period. Seeing that the game requires me always to be on the move, trying to hit the number keys while maneuvering around mobs proved to be difficult, so I bought this little gem 

UtechSmart Venus 16400 DPI










Now I can easily play my game, while using the multitude of buttons on the mouse. I'm still getting used to it, but it is working out pretty good. I'm pretty happy with it, it even allows you to change the color of the leds, so it matches my red led keyboard.. it also pulsates like it is breathing, pretty sweet stuffs. I must say, this is the best mouse I've ever had.


----------



## cat001

8 kg dumbbells and a book on Infectious Diseases and Pathology of Reptiles


----------



## blue2

Bottle of woodford reserve bourbon, bottle of absinth (never tried it before does not smell great) pineapple slices, beef jerky, cheese ....my weekly grocery shop....not really but would be funny if it was 😅


----------



## Fun Spirit

I got 2 emoji pillows. 
Bought to me from my Local Dollar Tree. 
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## MCHB

Got a bunch of bike parts in! (new brake levers, cables and housings and a rear light)

Gotta say "Party Mode" is pretty awesome lol!


----------



## Tokztero

Replacement ear pads for some old Sennheiser HD 380 headphones I found in my closet.


----------



## Kevin001

Groceries I think :stu


----------



## komorikun

My comforter, Nike black sneakers, and blue towel arrived today. Came in 2 shipments. I always have packages shipped to my workplace. Was a bit awkward carrying the comforter home. Not heavy but a big, bulky box. 

I only ordered the towel to meet the minimum so I wouldn't have to pay for shipping. Only have 2 bath towels at the moment, so always good to have extra towels.


----------



## Blue Dino

Asics Sneakers for walking or light jogging, they were on clearance so figure might as well. 

Solar power night light globe ornament thingy. It was suppose to be a gift, but realize it is kind of a lame gift so I will likely just keep that for myself. 

A writing stylus pen to write with on my tablet. Thinking I am going to take notes like this instead of typing on the tablet or phone. The more traditional way. Besides I always like writing things by hand. 

Peanut butter bone treats. My dog seems like them a lot I just found out. They are decent quality and they are pretty cheap at the petsmart that I usually pass by on my way home. 

4 cheap but functional end tables from Target. I always want to buy a few more, finally I did. 

Two cannabis dark chocolate bars. One is mint dark chocolate. The other is cranberry dark chocolate. Haven't had any for a long time, so I have no clue about how much I should eat first. :lol


----------



## MCHB

Ordered a new bike chain, 6 master links (handy little things!) and two aluminum jockey wheels for my rear derailleur! Also my new bike lock came in a few days ago. There's no kill like overkill!


----------



## snowhite

A lease agreement.


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Beer. But it was not for me, I didn't even wanted to drink it tho. And actually didn't done that lol, I had to buy it, because no one else were able to drive to shop... They already were drunk a little bit except me, they could have to do such drive (it's like only almost 1 km away) but no one of us are into drunk driving.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

All I've spent money on for months now is a couple of lotto tickets each week and rent.


----------



## Meisha12

Some beef jerky.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Goji berries - cheap if you buy them from an Asian supermarket; expensive as hell if you buy them from a random website or a health food store. I went with the first option.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Meisha12 said:


> Some beef jerky.





Paper Samurai said:


> Goji berries - cheap if you buy them from an Asian supermarket; expensive as hell if you buy them from a random website or a health food store. I went with the first option.


Good backpacking grub stuff.


----------



## Meisha12

Has anybody opened up a bag of trail mix and hoped that the raisin is not actually deer poop?


----------



## blue2

Meisha12 said:


> Has anybody opened up a bag of trail mix and hoped that the raisin is not actually deer poop?


 ....I don't like raisins very much & always think to myself they're dried up mouse brains &#128513; ......anyway I bought a bacon egg sandwich.


----------



## Meisha12

I recently bought some matches.


----------



## komorikun

Got a new baking pan. A little one this time. 7 X 11 inches. Saw it on sale for $6 at the local supermarket. I like T-fal pans and pots.

Photo is of the new one and the bigger one (13 X 9 inches) that I got back in August. The height of the 13 X 9 inch pan is much higher than the 7 X 11 inch. The 13 X 9 inch was too big for making brownies. Perfect size for baking brussels sprouts though.


----------



## komorikun

Another pic to see the size difference. Used both this weekend- brownies and brussels sprouts


----------



## Glue

hot cheetos


----------



## Kevin001

Groceries


----------



## zonebox

A WMR headset (VR goggles) for less than $200. It is cool, I've been waiting to get a set since the 90's, no kidding, it has always just been outside of my reach financially though. I also bought a program called VorpX so I can play all of my games, even the ones that don't natively support VR, which is pretty awesome too  It is a big purchase for me, I don't often buy things this expensive - but I decided to spoil myself and went with an inexpensive alternative to Vive or Rift.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011RRA20C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWVB

Just ordered a new weather station. I didn't bring my old one with me from NYC since it kind of sucked and I ran out of luggage space. I thought this one is cool cause it shows the following. The moon phase thing is cute.

*time
date
temperature
humidity
moon phase*

And you can can dim or turn off the illumination. Supposedly it syncs to the atomic clock in Colorado. Some of the reviews say that doesn't work but it's no big deal. I can just set it manually if it doesn't sync.


----------



## Slacker

Ps4 Pro during black friday deals with rdr2, because I'm a man child.


----------



## komorikun

Wow, so fast. 2 of the 3 items I ordered are arriving tomorrow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A steel scrubber for pots and pans. Tried it yesterday after cooking eggs. It helps a lot better than using my fingernails. 

Bought some laundry detergent, dish soap, and a new jacket. And groceries as usual.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A steel scrubber for pots and pans. Tried it yesterday after cooking eggs. It helps a lot better than using my fingernails.


 I buy those every time I go to Dollar Tree. Also the nylon ones are awesome for nonstick. The steel ones are only good for stainless. Which is why I prefer stainless when I buy pots or pans. Nonstick always sticks anyway (but then again, stainless still stains).


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ham hocks in caramelized apple sauce, train and lotto tickets.


----------



## twistix

Ribbon for holiday gifts


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I buy those every time I go to Dollar Tree. Also the nylon ones are awesome for nonstick. The steel ones are only good for stainless. Which is why I prefer stainless when I buy pots or pans. Nonstick always sticks anyway (but then again, stainless still stains).


Most of the pots and pans here at the house are stainless, so guess it's a good thing I got a steel scrubber.

I got my scrubber at the grocery store. Yea, stainless does stain. Don't get why they're called stainless. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two guitar stands


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011RRA20C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWVB
> 
> Just ordered a new weather station. I didn't bring my old one with me from NYC since it kind of sucked and I ran out of luggage space. I thought this one is cool cause it shows the following. The moon phase thing is cute.
> 
> *time
> date
> temperature
> humidity
> moon phase*
> 
> And you can can dim or turn off the illumination. Supposedly it syncs to the atomic clock in Colorado. Some of the reviews say that doesn't work but it's no big deal. I can just set it manually if it doesn't sync.


So I ordered it Saturday afternoon and it arrived Monday. Tried to get it to sync Monday night after work but didn't happen. Didn't sync while I was sleeping either. But it must have synced while I was at work (Tuesday) cause the time is right on point now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So I ordered it Saturday afternoon and it arrived Monday. Tried to get it to sync Monday night after work but didn't happen. Didn't sync while I was sleeping either. But it must have synced while I was at work (Tuesday) cause the time is right on the point now.


 Good lord it's cold!


----------



## harrison

New pillow.


----------



## fluorish

A plane ticket


----------



## komorikun

Man, there is some really ancient stuff in some of my Amazon Wishlists. I even have stuff I added in 2007.


----------



## Blue Dino

An ambiance lamp I can switch to a variety of colors. I've been looking to get something like this awhile now.


----------



## discopotato

cat food


----------



## TryingMara

Coffee


----------



## discopotato

cigarettes


----------



## Kalliber

Dog hair trimmer


----------



## Bbpuff

Takeout. That chicken parm was delicious... @[email protected]


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> cigarettes


Unhealthy Potato.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Unhealthy Potato.


oopsie. this potato isn't perfect


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Vapingpotato said:


> oopsie. this potato isn't perfect


I changed your username. Give vaping a go. :smile2:


----------



## wmu'14

flowers for the holiday gift exchange @ work


----------



## Musicfan

And


----------



## scooby

Finished off my christmas shopping.

Bought a bottle of scotch, aged 18 years for my brother. And some limoncello to add to his collection.

A hardcover book of poems by Vladimir Nabokov for my cousin. I think she'll like this one a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Mickey Mouse watch for works Secret Santa


----------



## scooby

Oh, awesome. The book I ordered in from the bookstore just arrived there, when I was told it could take until mid January. What a pleasant, pleasant surprise. Will go pay for and collect it tomorrow.

Pale Fire by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Musicfan

2 vintage silver bracelets.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bus tickets


----------



## harrison

Christmas presents.


----------



## discopotato

a scented candle


----------



## Musicfan

The goodwill had a half off sale so bought
Chemical Brothers Push the Button, KMFDM Adios, The Crow Soundtrack, Moby Songs, Shutter Island, and Ernest movie collection. Dollar each.


----------



## blue2

2 crates of beer, 4 bottles of whisky, some bread & some cheese, ice, coke, 7up, gift voucher & a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Hollowbody guitar


----------



## exceptionalfool

Canadian Brotha said:


> A Hollowbody guitar


Cool. 0_0 I traded my strat for a semi-hollow body a while ago, but the humbuckers in it are too hot and phat for my liking. I don't know what I was thinking.

Cheese, eggs and whole grain tortillas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

exceptionalfool said:


> Cool. 0_0 I traded my strat for a semi-hollow body a while ago, but the humbuckers in it are too hot and phat for my liking. I don't know what I was thinking.


Personally I don't care for strats at all but this Hollowbody has push/pull tone knobs that turn the humbuckers into single coils so that's a cool option. What I'd say to you is just because you buy a guitar doesn't mean you can't build it too. If you don't like the pickups do some research & see if you can find some humbuckers better suited to your style, can always buy em & have em installed...I guess some would consider that a lot of work but I'd consider it worth it, particularly to improve cheaper models. I was going to do it with one of mine but ended up selling it to go towards this Hollowbody, had started buying parts(replacement bridge, vol/tone knobs, was gonna get locking tuners, & replace the pickups)can make all the difference if you're up to it. I own a semi-Hollowbody as well and depending on the amp can sound too phat without an EQ of some kind. I find in my smaller combo it's gorgeous but in my half stack it's muddy...thing about gear is finding(or building) pairs that work well. Good luck!


----------



## exceptionalfool

Canadian Brotha said:


> Personally I don't care for strats at all but this Hollowbody has push/pull tone knobs that turn the humbuckers into single coils so that's a cool option. What I'd say to you is just because you buy a guitar doesn't mean you can't build it too. If you don't like the pickups do some research & see if you can find some humbuckers better suited to your style, can always buy em & have em installed...I guess some would consider that a lot of work but I'd consider it worth it, particularly to improve cheaper models. I was going to do it with one of mine but ended up selling it to go towards this Hollowbody, had started buying parts(replacement bridge, vol/tone knobs, was gonna get locking tuners, & replace the pickups)can make all the difference if you're up to it. I own a semi-Hollowbody as well and depending on the amp can sound too phat without an EQ of some kind. I find in my smaller combo it's gorgeous but in my half stack it's muddy...thing about gear is finding(or building) pairs that work well. Good luck!


A coil split would be nice on this one. I don't know why they put such hot humbuckers in it, because they're really dark and just want to scream for a guitar you'd want to get some nice clean sounds out of. Their aggressive nature and my amp do not play well together. :lol

I got it because I liked the acoustics of it and it has this cool "acoustic look," but I knew I would miss the tone and versatility I got out of the single coils. The strat really just grew on me over time. I'm also a fan of guitar synthesizers, and the sensors for those are usually easier to install on solid bodies, if I ever get another synth. I'm going to try and take this back for a store credit towards a tele or another strat.

:thanks

edit: I owned an ES-135 years and years ago that I regrettably sold. It had '57 classics in it, and honestly those had the perfect output level imo. Not too hot or dark, they articulated really well. I would throw some of those in this, but it's just not worth it to me with this guitar, all the other things considered.


----------



## Chevy396

An ounce of Northern Lights.


----------



## Musicfan

Sling TV with free Roku. Lil Kim Hard Core and Pharcyde Labcabincalifornia albums.


----------



## exceptionalfool

A decent floor mop with a scrub brush.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

A Boss SD-1 Waza Craft overdrive pedal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

4pk of new cider from the shop



ForeverInBloom said:


> A Boss SD-1 Waza Craft overdrive pedal.


Have fun rockin' our!


----------



## scooby

I picked up my copy of Pale Fire today.










But I already posted about going to get it, earlier. Like last week or something.

Ended up buying 'Brave New World' by Aldous Huxley. Dat wacky cover. And lol it came with 3d glasses. Score!


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Canadian Brotha said:


> 4pk of new cider from the shop
> 
> Have fun rockin' our!


Oh I will, I can't wait to see what the big deal is about pushing an already cranked Marshall.


----------



## Musicfan

A used Samsung Gear S3 classic


----------



## discopotato

books


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> books


Smart Potato.


----------



## 972873

Groceries for the week.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Smart Potato.


thanks suchiii, I try I try


----------



## harrison

scooby said:


> I picked up my copy of Pale Fire today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I already posted about going to get it, earlier. Like last week or something.
> 
> Ended up buying 'Brave New World' by Aldous Huxley. Dat wacky cover. And lol it came with 3d glasses. Score!


Thanks for the idea - I never read Pale Fire, might go and get it from the library.

Lolita's a great book - bit controversial of course but very well-written.


----------



## Musicfan

Ordered a Grandaddy Purple vape pen. Never tried vaping cannabis concentrate before, so if it gets here tomorrow will be having a toasted New Year's.


----------



## Musicfan

Also Barenaked Ladies Greatest Hits and Nirvana Slither. And a loaf of French bread. lol


----------



## BeautyandRage

A candle for my sons bday


----------



## h00dz

83 aussie bucks for a doctors appointment :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Musicfan69

I have that album cover stuck to my wall. I bought it a long time ago though.


----------



## Musicfan

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*Musicfan69*
> 
> I have that album cover stuck to my wall. I bought it a long time ago though.


It's a good one, takes you back to the wild 1990s lol


----------



## Evo1114

I bought a new car on Wednesday. 2019 Honda Civic. Still have to wait a couple weeks before I get it though. Can't wait.


----------



## MCHB

Upgrade! ^_^


Garmin Instinct. I have a grey watch band coming for it in the mail which should really make the red bezel pop!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought a light, pink furry bag so I can pack clothes and stuff in when I go see my friend. It will come in handy. It was only ten dollars. It has a dangly, pink ball on it, which is cute. And the straps are made of leather.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Damn it. I broke another coffee maker (Mr. Coffee). I went to scrub it with the wand thing and the glass cracked. The opening is so damn small it's hard to get a normal sponge in there. The glass is really thin. Bought it for $10.62.
> 
> That's the 2nd one I broke in less than a year. Good thing I kept the previous broken one (Black & Decker). The previous one still works but the turn on/off button cracked. Think I'll use this one until I move which will likely be the end of October. Then I'll trash it and get a new one. That one was $19.
> 
> Weird cause the previous Mr. Coffee one I had in NYC lasted over a year even with cockroaches exploring its innards.
> 
> No more $10-20 coffee makers. ****. That's what I get for buying cheap crap.





komorikun said:


> Keurig pods are really expensive. I have to buy those things for work. Even if I get them in bulk from Amazon they are like 40 cents a pop. I'd never use one of those at home.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a full-sized coffee maker next time, instead of these 4-5 cups ones. I remember you mentioned before that you don't trust the small sized versions of coffee makers.
> 
> The Black & Decker one doesn't seem to have particularly thin glass and the opening of the carafe is pretty big. Not sure why the button cracked though.
> 
> The Mr. Coffee one had super thin glass. I usually just rinsed it with water after use but once a week I like to give it a good scrubbing. But the opening is so small I could barely get my hand in it.
> 
> The basket for the Black & Decker sucks though. It just has a hole, no spring.


Ordered a new coffee maker finally after hours of deliberation. I drive myself nuts with indecision. Was considering getting one of those super fancy $200 ones but let's face it....I'm no coffee connoisseur. I'm not going to be buying expensive coffee, nor am I going to be grinding coffee beans.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010SN80UK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

At least this one isn't glass, so I don't have to worry about breaking the carafe again. I ****ing hate glass.


----------



## Evo1114

Evo1114 said:


> I bought a new car on Wednesday. 2019 Honda Civic. Still have to wait a couple weeks before I get it though. Can't wait.


Picked it up on Thursday.


----------



## komorikun

I made a whole bunch of people in line behind me wait several minutes at the drug store. I was buying saline solution and it said there was a *$3 coupon *available. So I grabbed one of the little coupon booklets near the register and got in line. No one was behind me and I thought the cashier would find it really quickly for me cause the usual older filipina lady that works there is super quick. He kept looking through that booklet....couldn't find it. Meanwhile the guy behind me was groaning and making annoyed/impatient noises...hahahahaha. Ooopsie. I guess I should have looked for the coupon before getting in line. I was going to but the person in front of me finished real quick.


----------



## harrison

More books.


----------



## harrison

Evo1114 said:


> Picked it up on Thursday.


Those Hondas are always nice-looking cars. Even the older ones look good.


----------



## blue2

Sandwich


----------



## Musicfan

Cpu water cooler, 650w Power supply, and 8gb ram.


----------



## nancysamuel

A new laptop and hunter x hunter hoodies.


----------



## Tokztero

Some shoes.


----------



## stephanie13021988

Ebook


----------



## KevlarKoala

Gummy worms


----------



## rabidfoxes

A record player. Second hand, very nice.


----------



## harrison

Books - again.


----------



## i suck at life

extra flamin hot cheetos


----------



## leaf in the wind

$50 for takeout through Uber Eats.

I ordered three meals and ate one for tonight's dinner. The other two are for tomorrow, in case I don't want to leave the apartment again.

They were:
Lemongrass chicken and rice
Chicken curry and rice
Salt and pepper fried quid and rice

It was a Vietnamese fusion restaurant.


----------



## Musicfan

Cat litter, tennis balls for the dog and a German chocolate cake


----------



## AllGlad

2 frozen pizzas, 2 box of waffles, 2 boxes of ritz, one bag of frozen mangos...


----------



## SoulFant

I bought CBD oil here: https://cbd.market/ because that place only sells natural brands of it. It was good for pain relief and other uses. Can't imagine using other kinds but the natural. I think it will be good for you.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I received $50 dollars unexpectedly the other day. I bought 2 blouses and a dress at my local 
*Cough Ross Dress For Less cough* clothing store. 
The black blouse I saw first. I liked it. It was in a small. I saw the other blouse but since it was in a medium I passed it up thinking it would be too big on me.

I saw the dress last in the dresses rack. As I was thumbing through the hangers I came across the dress. I was like "Oh I like this dress." It was right up my alley. It was different. It stood out to me. And you couldn't beat the price. $8.99.
What a find. I had to try it on because it was in a large. This was the kind of dress that there probably wasn't in another size. The clothes at Ross's are kind of like that. Well with most of the dresses. I figure the dress would be too big on me because it was in a large and a stretchy material but it fit perfectly. Just need to tuck that gut and can't wear anything see through under it:rofl I couldn't come out to show my Mom. Not a good idea:rofl This was the first white dress I ever bought

My Sister asked me which area did I found the black blouse. I went back to show her and that was when I pointed to the other blouse I seen. I was concince to get it without trying it on. This dress made my total purchase price higher than I thought. I figure I would have $20 dollars left. I had only $10. That last blouse was $14.99. I was looking at my receipt wondering if the cahsier didn't scan my items right. It was the last blouse that did it. I was somewhat disappointed.

My Mom and my Sister liked more of my blouses than my dress. I like the dress more. It made me happy. It was meant for me to have it because it stood out for me. People never seem to like my style: (

Also: I bought 2 emoji button pin and a hair product. 
*Cough Walmart cough*


* *










































_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## MCHB

50 bucks (Canadian) worth of beer. :3


----------



## Musicfan

@Fun Spirit Those are all nice, especially the top two blouses.


----------



## 8888

Postcards


----------



## Musicfan

A 6 quart Crockpot. Cooked some seasoned pork ribs. Mmm tasty and tender.


----------



## Maslow

A new alternator for my Accord. Fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## 3 AM

a book. amazon says it's being delivered tomorrow instead of the usual - being shipped _a week_ after ordering. im pleasantly surprised


----------



## 8888

Clementine water, a dried fruit bar, and Dots candy.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Meds, a DIY tweezer set, measuring tape, cat treats, a bucket of colourful pavement chalk. Everything one needs to win the day.


----------



## Daki97

Oranges


----------



## scooby

Besides lunch at a restaurant the other day (bruschetta + a mushroom and spinach risotto) I bought a few books. I was only meant to go pick up just 1 that I ordered and came in, which was Ada or Ardor, but I got a bit carried away when I found another of Nabokov's books, and a few more classics. I gave away a copy of The Bell Jar, but found this hardcover and had to get it.


----------



## twitchy666

*ha*

some beeƒ

but

needing some tantalising powders, beans,chilli, pepper veg to blow head off nicely... tomatoes
no such things available to create a real meal... just heat up the meat a bit with zero taste

just let it expire? someone bought all the stuff?


----------



## 8888

A dolphin notecard


----------



## Lilly Honey

Coils for our vapes❤❤❤❤!


----------



## Lilly Honey

Window shopping online is very soothing to me maybe it'll help some peeps out there I hope so


----------



## Evo1114

12-pack of Redd's Blueberry ale & a 6-pack of Redd's Pineapple ale


----------



## Fun Spirit

Over the counter vitamin supplements for anxiety. My Mom recommend it. It is official: I am now taking supplements for my anxiety. I feel like been prescribed to pills for a disease. Honestly when I think if mental illness and pills I think of crazy people or people who are nuts. {No offense} I feel so normal and yet when my anxiety surface I be in distress and panic than your average person. I'm starting to believe that maybe I do have an anxiety disorder.


----------



## discopotato

Apples.


----------



## komorikun

New shoes ordered online. My current pair of sneakers is still okay but I need to use my new credit card in order to get the $200 bonus. Have to use $500 within 90 days. I go through sneakers quickly since I don't drive. Usually the soles are totally trashed by the 9 month mark.

https://www.zappos.com/p/nike-flex-...racite-dark-grey/product/9145415/color/653591


----------



## blue2

Some parts for a vintage tractor I'm thinking about having restored, will have to spend 4k but it will then be worth 12-14k ..... currently worth about 10k : /


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> New shoes ordered online. My current pair of sneakers is still okay but I need to use my new credit card in order to get the $200 bonus. Have to use $500 within 90 days. I go through sneakers quickly since I don't drive. Usually the soles are totally trashed by the 9 month mark.
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/p/nike-flex-...racite-dark-grey/product/9145415/color/653591


Nice

I'm gonna get a pair of Odyssey React when my current trainers have had it. They should last me until death, considering how little I walk, and the cushion should hold up well.


----------



## Musicfan

An eighth of Strawberry Diesel.


----------



## Barakiel

A small, hot mocha.


----------



## harrison

Chicken burger at Nandos.


----------



## Yer Blues

Musicfan69 said:


> An eighth of Strawberry Diesel.


You lucky bastage.  I'm out. 

Bought some club soda.


----------



## Musicfan

Yer Blues said:


> You lucky bastage.  I'm out.
> 
> Bought some club soda.


Its good stuff too, very floral and fruity.


----------



## Bellamars47

A strawberry shortcake ice cream Popsicle. I just wanted to treat myself today.


----------



## twitchy666

the nicest thing is an expression wth out these words:
You, I, me... them, him, her, it, the... :O

all post without those words

, robot will suffice


----------



## Chevy396

blue2 said:


> Some parts for a vintage tractor I'm thinking about having restored, will have to spend 4k but it will then be worth 12-14k ..... currently worth about 10k : /


You can pay me a little less to do it. My grandpa hand restored an old Case I.H. tractor, and I've always wanted to study how he did it and carry on the tradition.


----------



## harrison

A weak, skinny latte at Brunetti's while I looked at the books I just bought before that.

Good place for that and it wasn't too busy yesterday.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> A weak, skinny latte at Brunetti's while I looked at the books I just bought before that.
> 
> Good place for that and it wasn't too busy yesterday.


 I like your current post count and if you reply to this I'm going to be the one to ruin it lol


----------



## karenw

He's going to struggle not to reply I guess.


----------



## 3stacks

Haha


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> I like your current post count and if you reply to this I'm going to be the one to ruin it lol





karenw said:


> He's going to struggle not to reply I guess.





3stacks said:


> Haha


Yeah well now I've really stuffed it up.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Haha


Also that new avatar makes me want to get a Valium.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> Also that new avatar makes me want to get a Valium.


Lmao I think it's my dog that needs the valium. He's been wild all day.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Lmao I think it's my dog that needs the valium. He's been wild all day.


Oh My God is that _your _dog? I didn't realise until you said that.

A friend of mine has a dog that looks exactly like that. (personally I find it deeply alarming)

(no offence mind you)


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao I think it's my dog that needs the valium. He's been wild all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My God is that _your _dog? I didn't realise until you said that.
> 
> A friend of mine has a dog that looks exactly like that. (personally I find it deeply alarming)
> 
> (no offence mind you)
Click to expand...

 haha yeah it is. He doesn't always have the vampire look going on lol. I was winding him up earlier so he started growling at me lol. I don't think he'll be offended though.


----------



## AffinityWing

A corndog


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> haha yeah it is. He doesn't always have the vampire look going on lol. I was winding him up earlier so he started growling at me lol. I don't think he'll be offended though.


My friend sent me a few photos of her dog dressed up like Santa last Christmas time. It was still pretty scary though. :O

That actually reminds me of when I first met my wife. She was sharing with these people that had a pretty vicious-looking dog and it used to chase me out of the house every time I stayed over.

Tended to spoil the mood that's for sure.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah it is. He doesn't always have the vampire look going on lol. I was winding him up earlier so he started growling at me lol. I don't think he'll be offended though.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend sent me a few photos of her dog dressed up like Santa last Christmas time. It was still pretty scary though. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> 
> That actually reminds me of when I first met my wife. She was sharing with these people that had a pretty vicious-looking dog and it used to chase me out of the house every time I stayed over.
> 
> Tended to spoil the mood that's for sure.
Click to expand...

 Haha that sounds cute though. My uncle had a dog like that, it used to literally pin me up the wall so I didn't go there anymore lol. My uncle used to be like "he's just playing with you" and I just thought no no he's not.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Haha that sounds cute though. My uncle had a dog like that, it used to literally pin me up the wall so I didn't go there anymore lol. My uncle used to be like "he's just playing with you" and I just thought no no he's not.


It made going to the toilet through the night a bit of an adventure mate.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that sounds cute though. My uncle had a dog like that, it used to literally pin me up the wall so I didn't go there anymore lol. My uncle used to be like "he's just playing with you" and I just thought no no he's not.
> 
> 
> 
> It made going to the toilet through the night a bit of an adventure mate.
Click to expand...

 I think I'd have to hold it lol


----------



## 8888

Strawberry lemonade


----------



## Musicfan

Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step By Step 20 CD audio program by Dr. Richards. Got it for only $30 off amazon. Was the only copy for this price. Got lucky with this steal.


----------



## 8888

More Stellar (a cryptocurrency)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jeans


----------



## Blue Dino

Phone charging cable, phone case, phone screen protector (all long overdue) 



Ambiance indoor lamp with 120 hues of interchangeable colors. 



Case and screen protector for a tablet.


----------



## Citrine79

went to the outlet mall and ended up buying two new handbags because the sales were pretty good and I needed a pick me up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the man

A tuna hoagie


----------



## SocialAnxietyAndMe

Groceries


----------



## blue2

Sweet chilli chicken sandwich bottle of water.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Waffles & berry tea


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Groceries, toilet paper, dish liquid. 

I bought some lettuce, tilapia, wheat bread, pistachios, grapes, eggs, some yummy chocolate and peanut butter cake that I saved for another day, and a couple snacks. Lol


----------



## Fever Dream

A tower fan. My old apartment stayed relatively cool on the warmest of days, but the air conditioner in this one hardly does anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> A tower fan. My old apartment stayed relatively cool on the warmest of days, but the air conditioner in this one hardly does anything.


 I hope you got the one with the remote control. There's no excuse for a manual fan these days. :lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Once I put 2 Kripsy Kreme donuts through, for two 50p white bread rolls. That saved me over £3. That's been my worst self service offence so far. It was a massive Tescos on a saturday afternoon, so that one was easy to get away with.


----------



## tea111red

ox tongue? lol....was it delicious?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> ox tongue? lol....was it delicious?


Yeah. I haven't had it for bit. Was going to buy pomegranate molasses roast ham but saw that and had to have it. It's really tender and almost creamy.

I was having a picnic by the river and a fly flew onto the last mouthful of it though, so didn't get to enjoy it all. That little fly ******* lol


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Yeah. I haven't had it for bit. Was going to buy pomegranate molasses roast ham but saw that and had to have it. It's really tender and almost creamy.
> 
> I was having a picnic by the river and a fly flew onto the last mouthful of it though, so didn't get to enjoy it all. That little fly ******* lol


lol

alright, i will take your word for it. i don't think i will ever try it. haha.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

That's the first time I've had falafel. It was nice but a bit dry so I dipped them into the basil and garlic oil of my king prawns sun dried tomatoes. I really shouldn't be able to live like this. If I moved out it would be beans on ****ing toast etc. I've deprived myself of nice things for over a year now and started spending the money I've saved a bit. I'm looking forward to my roast hog ciabatta and whatever tart I get when I go to Borough Market. I just hope there's not another terrorist slaughter attack while I'm tucking in.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> lol
> 
> alright, i will take your word for it. i don't think i will ever try it. haha.


You don't eat the taste bug sheath. They pull that off and you get the lovely tender meat inside, underneath Om nom. lol


----------



## tea111red

i like falafel.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> i like falafel.


Om nom.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hope you got the one with the remote control. There's no excuse for a manual fan these days. :lol


It did come with a remote. Although it close enough that it's not really necessary, and the remote really wasn't a selling point for me. What I really needed was a screwdriver. All of mine are packed away in storage. I made do, though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> It did come with a remote. Although it close enough that it's not really necessary, and the remote really wasn't a selling point for me. What I really needed was a screwdriver. All of mine are packed away in storage. I made do, though.


 I thought I wouldn't use the remote for mine either when I first got it. Now losing it is my worst nightmarre. It's nice to have the remote by my bed if it gets too hot or too cold in the night. It's also useful for turning the timer function on before going to sleep.


----------



## Citrine79

Payday + boredom + good sales = packages coming to my home soon. Got several new tops, bath products and a new handbag plus a stash of my protein bars. All the tops, bath products and protein bars were sale priced and/or free shipping. The bag wasn’t on sale but it was free shipping and I have been thinking about it for awhile.


----------



## Evo1114

From Amazon: 2 shirts, a pack of underwear, 2 bottles of body lotion, a pack of leather bracelet things, a stuffed kitty (gift for my coworker's 2-year old daughter), and my free Echo Dot I got for signing up for Sirius XM. 

Also bought 3 more shirts, some gray dress pants for work, some new black dress shoes, a new belt, a pair of jeans, pack of undershirts and a hat when I went out clothes shopping last week.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Evo1114 You bought that stuffed kitty for yourself, admit it.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BT1CX1M/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BD107O/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00449PFJY/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019HVMPZU/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BEQOV8Q/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## andy1984

$10 of junk food. flatmate has visitors over and i want something comforting. can't even really afford the $10 though. anxiety tax i guess.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Running shoes and a lotto ticket.

Hopefully I win then I can pop my shoes on and run off with all that ****ing money, away from all the crap.


----------



## Euripides

A 38-pack of Luckies and a 75cl bottle of this local traditional grape juice thing. No, it's not wine.


----------



## Euripides

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> Running shoes and a lotto ticket.
> 
> Hopefully I win then I can pop my shoes on and run off with all that ****ing money, away from all the crap.


Haha, nice one, mate. I should get a decent pair myself. Forrest Gump it along the highways (because the park is too high-profile.) This damn depression/anti-psychotic weight. Can't afford the ticket to start with though. Cigarette budget won't allow. But I suppose it is a lottery of sorts as well.

I sincerely hope you win. Send a postcard.


----------



## MHD

Seiko watch


----------



## Dissipated

A few aquarel brushes.


----------



## Musicfan

Korg Mr-1 DSD recorder and a vintage stereo condenser mic.


----------



## komorikun

Oxo spatula

Oxo rice/grains washer

Oxo 2 cup measuring cup. I already own the 1 cup and mini versions.

3 eyeliners that I use mainly for the eyebrows actually

Used a $15 off $50 coupon.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

£3 chicken and chorizo sarnie for 55p.


----------



## blue2

Paid €2.50 for a self service car wash, stupid birds at my work place like pooping on my car :wife


----------



## Evo1114

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Evo1114 You bought that stuffed kitty for yourself, admit it.


Not this one. My other stuffed kitties wouldn't have appreciated that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oxo spatula
> 
> Oxo rice/grains washer
> 
> Oxo 2 cup measuring cup. I already own the 1 cup and mini versions.
> 
> 3 eyeliners that I use mainly for the eyebrows actually
> 
> Used a $15 off $50 coupon.


 Would it be fair to say that you're a fan of Oxo now?


----------



## harrison

Another book and some new reading glasses.


----------



## twistix

Bougainvillea!!!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Skincare


----------



## komorikun

Logitech mouse and Colgate floss.

Surprisingly hard to find Colgate floss even though the dentist gives samples of it. Didn't see it for sale on the drugstore websites (Walgreens, CVS, RiteAid, Harmon Discount). Think the ones for sale on Amazon are actually marketed for abroad.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> *Logitech mouse* and Colgate floss.
> 
> Surprisingly hard to find Colgate floss even though the dentist gives samples of it. Didn't see it for sale on the drugstore websites (Walgreens, CVS, RiteAid, Harmon Discount). Think the ones for sale on Amazon are actually marketed for abroad.


I saw this really weird-looking mouse the other day at the shops. It's a lot higher than normal and I think you click it on the side or something.


----------



## Evo1114

Just bought 2 paintings from a local artist whose work is hanging & for sale in our art gallery at my workplace. I want 3 more, but figured that would be a little too ambitious all at once.


----------



## Crisigv

3 pairs of shoes


----------



## discopotato

denim shorts


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls

*Mints*

Some Altoids Smalls in the wintergreen flavor from my local CVS


----------



## zonebox

I bought my best friend some treats  I love my buddy, he is worth spoiling every now and then.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

Today I bought clothes online, Portuguese chicken rolls & chicken drumsticks and lottery tickets.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Multi-band with CB radio side mid & high bands. Legal UK band & European am/fm


----------



## Citrine79

New luggage...vacation is coming up soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

White vinegar, tampons, a pot to repot a plant, coffee filters, chips


----------



## Edwirdd

a lottery ticket


----------



## harrison

A first edition of Bleak House by Dickens in the original cloth - on ebay. Don't know how it even got out here to Australia. Wonderful.


----------



## ChrisPCD

ammunition and groceries


----------



## Ai

Bunch of clothes I don't actually need...


----------



## Glue

Shampoo, toothpaste, and potato chips


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Groceries


----------



## Musicfan

Saved up for an inflatable hot tub and finally ordered it online.


----------



## scooby

Haven't bought it yet, but I'm headed to really soon. Some new earphones, because I lost my ones this last weekend. Well, not technically lost, since I know who has them and willingly handed them over like a drunk idiot because I didn't want to hold them. But I have no way of getting them back. And they were $200. ****s sake. I'll buy the newer version of bluetooth beats by Dr Dre, M.D.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Pizza, I shouldn't have but I did.


----------



## funnynihilist

White Shirt Guy said:


> Pizza, I shouldn't have but I did.


I was thinking it was gonna be a white shirt


----------



## harrison

Two very old books.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Hot pockets breakfast sausage, egg and cheese croissant crust in Target for two dollars.


----------



## andy1984

groceries


----------



## White Shirt Guy

funnynihilist said:


> I was thinking it was gonna be a white shirt


I tried but apparently Domino's doesn't sell them. They'll be hearing from me on a strongly worded yelp review.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Ordered a new coffee maker finally after hours of deliberation. I drive myself nuts with indecision. Was considering getting one of those super fancy $200 ones but let's face it....I'm no coffee connoisseur. I'm not going to be buying expensive coffee, nor am I going to be grinding coffee beans.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010SN80UK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> At least this one isn't glass, so I don't have to worry about breaking the carafe again. I ****ing hate glass.












Now this one is leaking from the seam where the plastic meets the metal. Great. No Mr. Coffee for me. Sucks cause the metal decanter did keep the coffee warm/hot for several hours.

I sent them an email. See if I can get a replacement decanter. Some of the reviews on Amazon said they got a replacement decanter after calling customer service but then the replacement decanter started leaking a few weeks later too!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Now this one is leaking from the seam where the plastic meets the metal. Great. No Mr. Coffee for me. Sucks cause the metal decanter did keep the coffee warm/hot for several hours.
> 
> I sent them an email. See if I can get a replacement decanter. Some of the reviews on Amazon said they got a replacement decanter after calling customer service but then the replacement decanter started leaking a few weeks later too!


 Is it leaking coffee or just water? What will happen sometimes is when you're washing something that has seams like that is water will get inside the cavity there and hang around and then leak out later. I can't think of any way to test this. Have you ever immersed it in water?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is it leaking coffee or just water? What will happen sometimes is when you're washing something that has seams like that is water will get inside the cavity there and hang around and then leak out later. I can't think of any way to test this. Have you ever immersed it in water?


It leaks coffee.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ But yeah. I think the super basic Mr Coffee units with the glass ones are decent (for what they cost) but the thermal carafes are relatively recent in home units. I have wanted one with a thermal carafe because they save energy and the ones with the hotplate make the coffee taste burned after awhile. The carafe on my little one is stainless but it doesn't keep the coffee hot very long because it isn't insulated. But it gets water in the cracks between the stainless and the plastic handle and that water kinda leaks back out while it's brewing and makes the sizzling water sound on the hotplate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It leaks coffee.


 It's probably a design flaw then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ordered a winter jacket, some tuques(beanies) & a hoodie, also bought beer


----------



## Evo1114

Bought a new Dell XPS 13 laptop last week as well as a new battery for my personal phone which hasn't been working for like 6 months. The only messages I had on there were appointment reminders (which is a good thing).


----------



## Memories of Silence

A book, iTunes card, bottles of soap and a spirograph.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza, tuques(beanies), hoodie, winter jacket


----------



## blue2

Chicken salad roll, energy drink.


----------



## clary321

i got a pizza


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bodywash, hand soap, nutella, strawberry, also, two fur lined plaid shirts for work


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sonicare toothbrush.


----------



## komorikun

*Uniqlo Heattech*

Clothes for lounging at home and socks. Might get the pink versions of the jacket and shirt later.

Socks are kind of pricey but good quality.

Light Blue
https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...art=2&cgid=women-outerwear-and-blazers-fleece

Light Blue
https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...rt=4&cgid=women-t-shirts-and-tops-dry-ex-tees

Grey/Black
https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...1&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Organic Roots Stimulator hairspray & palm soup


----------



## leaf in the wind

Caramel mocha. 

A ticket to an old Korean palace.

Amounts to like $5 CAD in total. I would love to spend more money as I'm below budget but there is like nothing worth buying here. I don't like Korean food (as I've learned this past week) and they just sell junk at the markets.


----------



## karenw

Black & Grey Trainers


----------



## Graeme1988

Guitar cables and a USB audio interface.


----------



## blue2

Skull glass.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two energy drinks
Grapes
Egg salad sandwich
Twix bar


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Vitamin B Complex.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Graeme1988 said:


> Guitar cables and a USB audio interface.


Nice!


----------



## Musicfan

Went to a few thrift stores and bought about 30 music cds.


----------



## harrison

One of those little portable doovadackies to weigh your bag before you go to the aiport. Good for weighing carry-on stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Grocery delivery & french fries


----------



## Shyy22

Pizza


----------



## Glue

SweeTart Ropes, eye drops, and a bottle of water


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two beers I've never tried before, on sale at the liquor store. They're... okay.

Strawberries 

Sweetener

Bottle of daily multivitamins 

Topical vitamin C serum (Ole Henrickson)


----------



## Shyy22

Gummy bears 
Juice


----------



## zonebox

Raspberry Pi 4, along with a sweet looking case for it








And a clickity clicky keyboard that changes colors








I'm also getting a micro HDMI to VGA converter because I'm going to connect this little guy to a 4:3 monitor and use it to play around with old operating systems and games. It is really funny to think this tiny little computer is more powerful than the laptop I bought 6 - 7 years ago for around $600. It really is tiny too, it is about the size of a credit card.


----------



## zonebox

I just received all of my items today and put it all together.









There shall be a mug of rum there shortly  

The Raspberry PI is so tiny, you can see it to the left in a blue case. It all looks messy right now, but I'll tuck away the cables later on. I'm really impressed with the speed so far, I think I can even play RuneScape on it if I want to. For right now though, I'm going to set it up to emulate my amiga.

Needless to say, I'm pretty ecstatic right now. This is a lot of fun. I'm tempted to overclock it now, to 2ghz per core :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Musicfan said:


> Went to a few thrift stores and bought about 30 music cds.


That's what I do too. They are so cheap now!


----------



## funnynihilist

Breakfast burrito


----------



## Musicfan

funnynihilist said:


> That's what I do too. They are so cheap now!


Yeah there are tons for a couple dollars each. You can find a lot of good albums these days, plus CD sounds better than what you download.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Clothes for lounging at home and socks. Might get the pink versions of the jacket and shirt later.
> 
> Socks are kind of pricey but good quality.
> 
> Light Blue
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...art=2&cgid=women-outerwear-and-blazers-fleece
> 
> Light Blue
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...rt=4&cgid=women-t-shirts-and-tops-dry-ex-tees
> 
> Grey/Black
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women-...1&cgid=women-socks-and-hosiery-heattech-socks


More of the fluffy fleece. It's super soft. So I will have 3 colors of it:


----------



## Care2018

Chlorine tablets and shock for the swimming pool.


----------



## Tiara Arjun

Today I bought myself new shoes


----------



## twitchy666

not any love or employment.

these things cannot be purchased. they don't exist at all.

no respect, appreciation, acknowledgement or regards or recognition


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> More of the fluffy fleece. It's super soft. So I will have 3 colors of it:


 I love the look of that material. :lol


----------



## cmed

Got this for my office door...


----------



## Moonriver12

Wine for friends house, as she was making the dinner.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Spinach. It goes in my smoothies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer


----------



## Serine

A cute mousepad.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Blackberries 
Cherry tomatoes
Extra large carrot muffins


----------



## Rotted

coffee and donuts :3


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth

A white poppy


----------



## RelinquishedHell

An overdraft fee


----------



## zonebox

Sadly, I had to trade in my Chevy Volt :crying: I loved that car, for a while a tank of gas would last me for a couple of months and I would routinely get 250 mpg. But, it was a lemon, first, an expensive onboard computer died, then the main battery bank went to hell, after that the transmission needed to be replaced along with the steering assembly.. Tens of thousands of dollars worth of repairs, most of which was thankfully covered by the warranty. With the exception of a couple of thousand dollars, we had to cover ourselves. Yesterday I noticed the steering wheel wobbling around, and our warranty had run out.. so we decided to trade it in.

Now we have a 2019 Hyundai Ioniq 










Our 2013 Chevy Volt actually took off $7500 from the listing price, I was surprised when the dealership offered us that much, which puts us at nearly the same monthly payment we were making before for a new car The car is white though.. bleh.. white.. I like darker colors, but it will have to do. We were in a rush, to get rid of the Volt before everything started to fall apart. With the Volt, once one thing goes wrong, it is usually followed by another, then another, and another... It was a real PITA. In the end, I was too afraid to even plug in the Volt, because I was worried that our charger is what was causing all of the problems, and without having the battery charged, I would usually only get 25mpg.. with the Ioniq it is supposed to be over 50mpg so the gas bill should go down a bit.

The warranty on Hyundai cars are amazing, which is what ultimately won us over. Now we don't have to worry about repairs for the next few years. Normally I would just do the repairs myself, but with these newer cars it is getting more difficult. As a side note, our credit scores should both shoot up now, because the volt is paid off. We are probably going to refinance the house, and hopefully, end up saving a small bundle of money.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Apple soju
Toothpaste
Canned ravioli 
Pears
Bananas
Asian onion crepes
Milk 
Chicken shawarma takeout


----------



## MCHB

thread in studs for both my work boots and my winter hiking boots!


----------



## MCHB

...also two strip loin steaks, fresh shrimp, mushrooms and omelette mix consisting of peppers, green onions and mushrooms (I already had the eggs and cheese!) :3


----------



## thomasjune

Groceries for the week, gas for the week and a Philly cheese steak sandwich on my way home. Yum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14

I *was* going to buy the Game of Thrones map book, but it was $40. I'm pretty frugal, so changed my mind. Maybe I'll buy it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## komorikun

Upside-down kotatsu?


----------



## Yer Blues

komorikun said:


> Upside-down kotatsu?


Flying saucer.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

It's the 17th, so the last thing I paid for was my gym membership fee.


----------



## firestar

I finally decided to replace my ancient mp3 player, a Sony Walkman It actually still works, but it's stopped keeping my place in my audiobook so it's now useless for walks unless I want to listen to the same section over and over.

I replaced it with this, which arrived yesterday: https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Po...r_1_1?keywords=soulcker&qid=1574118327&sr=8-1










Hopefully it works as well as the walkman.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I finally decided to replace my ancient mp3 player, a Sony Walkman It actually still works, but it's stopped keeping my place in my audiobook so it's now useless for walks unless I want to listen to the same section over and over.
> 
> I replaced it with this, which arrived yesterday: https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Po...r_1_1?keywords=soulcker&qid=1574118327&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works as well as the walkman.


 In looks, it reminds me a lot of my original Sandisk MP3 player. Unfortunately, that one died rapidly but I think it might have just been a fluke. The one I replaced it with was also a Sandisk model. The Clip. Bought it in 2008-2009 or so and still use it.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> In looks, it reminds me a lot of my original Sandisk MP3 player. Unfortunately, that one died rapidly but I think it might have just been a fluke. The one I replaced it with was also a Sandisk model. The Clip. Bought it in 2008-2009 or so and still use it.


I've had my Sony walkman for a similar amount of time, maybe 8 years or so. Unfortunately, it looks like mp3 players have fallen out of style. If I wanted to replace it with the same brand, it would have cost $80-$90. It's a shame. I liked it because it was simple and reliable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I've had my Sony walkman for a similar amount of time, maybe 8 years or so. Unfortunately, it looks like mp3 players have fallen out of style. If I wanted to replace it with the same brand, it would have cost $80-$90. It's a shame. I liked it because it was simple and reliable.


 Maybe you can use it to block out the sound of that dog barking. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Wharfedale Diamond 225
Christmas gift to myself for being such a good boi this year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> Wharfedale Diamond 225
> Christmas gift to myself for being such a good boi this year.


 When I saw this post I was thinking those would be obscenely expensive but looked them up on Amazon and they're actually not nearly as expensive as I thought. I've seen speakers about that size that sell for crazy money. Which (as you may know) in the world of audiophiles doesn't always mean squat.

They look nice though. I gave up on having an actual sound system with speakers because I have never had enough room for it and have always had neighbors in close proximity where it's just impractical. I had a large pair of Athena floor speakers that were taking up space in my tiny bedroom for years until I finally sold them on Craigslist.


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I saw this post I was thinking those would be obscenely expensive but looked them up on Amazon and they're actually not nearly as expensive as I thought. I've seen speakers about that size that sell for crazy money. Which (as you may know) in the world of audiophiles doesn't always mean squat.
> 
> They look nice though. I gave up on having an actual sound system with speakers because I have never had enough room for it and have always had neighbors in close proximity where it's just impractical. I had a large pair of Athena floor speakers that were taking up space in my tiny bedroom for years until I finally sold them on Craigslist.


These are making their way to me now. Will be interesting to see if they live up to all the hype they have gotten in the audiophile press.
They are supposed to have a warm and laid back sound signature which is what I need cause I mainly listen to older digital recordings.
Those Athenas were some serious speakers!


----------



## MCHB

Two strip loin steaks, two packages of fresh pre-cut mushrooms, a package of fresh shrimp, "Big Country" garlic steak spice and a box of cous cous! :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> Those Athenas were some serious speakers!


 

Yep. I hardly ever pushed them hard at all. The dude who bought them from me got a really good deal because I let them go for 100 bucks for the pair. They had a few cosmetic issues on the cabinets but the drivers themselves were pristine. But yeah. I had an upstairs neighbor who was doing something really annoying for days on end. I finally got pissed and hooked those things up and juiced them up to about half volume with Metallica playing and the windows were rattling. :lol

They weren't super bass heavy though. They were more just designed for clean sound. Really loud clean sound.

I turned it off after like 45 minutes and everything was dead silent.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Tennis shoes


----------



## Glue

Street Fighter 5: Champion Edition upgrade kit


----------



## Crisigv

Got a bunch of stuff, including a couple Xmas gifts, but the most notable thing was one of those beauty fridges. Should be interesting.


----------



## Perkins

Two big jugs of water since I live with a giant who likes to consume most of the water. Also some cheese and hamburger buns and an onion to make onion straws.


----------



## Intricate designs

Evian water for work so actually drinking enough whilst working.


----------



## komorikun

*Advent Calendar*

For some reason I really wanted to buy an advent calendar for my sister. I only very rarely buy gifts for people since I'm a stingy *******. Something about advent calendars really please me. But the problem is most sites charge like $8 for shipping unless you buy over $50. Finally found a nice advent calendar on Target. Still need minimum $25 for free shipping but Target has more things to choose from. I like Lindt chocolate and that Dove mint chocolate cookie my coworker had in her candy jar recently. Very good.

So I got my sister these things:



















https://www.target.com/p/lindt-holiday-bear-advent-calendar---6-1oz/-/A-76545566

https://www.target.com/p/lindt-holiday-tree-milk-chocolate-gift-box---5-9-oz/-/A-76550925

https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box--8482----november---curly/-/A-76855524


----------



## komorikun

Yer Blues said:


> Flying saucer.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I placed an Amazon order for my acid reflux medicine, ibuprofen, and sleep aid pills. Shut up, liver. You're fine.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Blackberries
Cheese and bacon pierogies (frozen)
Carrot muffins
Charcuterie meat and cheese 
Milk 
Salmon onigiri


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Pizza


----------



## Shawn81

Bought myself a new watch.


----------



## funnynihilist

Video projector


----------



## twitchy666

how hilight/pedestal/reference/worship such person named YOU?? anonymous?

Y ramble ∞ forever about / NULL Empty nonsense
hingeless.. in orbit

foorrgot all ya... yooouurrrr passsywordies? all humans? airhead
all world leaders never school. just plain born wild

∞ all time just preaching YOU & YOU & YOU & MORE YOU.. YOU & YOU & YOU & MORE YOU.. YOU & YOU & YOU & MORE YOU.. YOU & YOU & YOU & MORE YOU.. YOU & YOU & YOU & MORE YOU..

All gifted with splendoured vocab of one word only
BANG IT OUT 24/7. just say

i suggested to all friends about to produce a fresh human: name it "HELLO"! DO! that anoint the person billionaire instantly.

WOTTZZ yer name?? "HELLO"! otherwize.. how about setting first or lastname to "YOU" that rope in all fortune/revenue worldwide. 

guarantee all the most successful must be the most stupid mindless. earn all!! be pretty

never learn anything! stay away from all academix! just play with toyyzzz! ensure never gain any smidgen of intelligence; doomed!


----------



## andy1984

I bought some clothing online :O


----------



## Evo1114

AXE Ice Chill Frozen Lemon & Eucalyptus Scent 48-Hour Dry Antiperspirant & Deodorant Stick - 2.7oz (x2)
International Delight 32 oz. Caramel Macchiato Coffee Creamer (1 bottle)

Next up:
Garbage bags, dish soap, toilet paper, Glade plugin refills, bathroom cleaner


----------



## Lightcherry

Bread Tomato sauce Bananas and Espresso powder


----------



## MCHB

2015 F150 XLT with a 5L V8 and studded tires for it! Apparently it used to be a lease so it's immaculate and has one of those folding tonneau covers over the box which makes dealing with snow easy and the thing only has like 51000km on it! I was hoping to get a few more years out of my Ranger but yeah. I bought it outright (F debt!) but it set the down payment on a future house purchase (The only debt I'm okay with is a morgage!) back some...


----------



## leaf in the wind

Some artisan stuff from a vintage general store that opened nearby - locally made lip balm, notebook, and beef jerky.

And a box of shawarma fries.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Groceries


----------



## coeur_brise

Some peppermint tea for xmas gift. I bought guitar slides as well. As a gift.


----------



## jesus alejandro

I bought long black coat


----------



## Glue

Little Caesars pizza


----------



## leaf in the wind

Instant apple oatmeal
Bananas
Chinese cabbage 
Eggs
Kraft dinner 
1kg frozen lasagna 
Latex gloves
Pair of tights 
Herbal essences shampoo


----------



## Mat adamson

Food shopping I do it online


----------



## Musicfan

Ordered a Casio MT-240 for making some smooth jams.


----------



## Musicfan

Went to a couple thrift stores and scooped up an armful of CD's and vinyls plus a Chopin music book. Man is he hard to play :O


----------



## harrison

Probably a weak, skinny latte and an arancini at Brunetti's. Man that place gets busy.


----------



## Dispatch

A frying pan


----------



## leaf in the wind

Ketchup chips
Chocolate bars (Oh Henry, Cadbury)
Precut fresh pineapple chunks
Green grapes 
Instant coffee 
Peach yogurt 
Two Delissio pizzas


----------



## Noca

Kasa smart plug, to use with Google home.


----------



## Glue

Potato chips and candy


----------



## cat001

Plane ticket to South Africa, lol


----------



## firestar

I had to get a replacement after my cat destroyed the first one. This is the only toy he wants to play with. He's completely lost interest in everything else, even the laser pointer. I have no idea why, but as long as he's happy . . . .


----------



## aqwsderf

Lume deoderant 🤭


----------



## PandaBearx

A veggie sandwich and a hot green tea with honey. Nothing immensely exciting, but it was good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A hoodie & 3 pairs of pants


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I just purchased Bluetooth ear buds from Amazon for when I'm watching stuff on my Fire TV. The walls in my folks home are quite thin and noises traverse pretty easily on even low volumes.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Hydrogen peroxide 
Lavender body wash 
Chewing gum
Strawberries 
Bananas
Aero and Kitkat chocolate bars


----------



## leaf in the wind

Cetaphil cleanser
Neutrogena moisturizer 
Spicy salami 
Cherry yogurt


----------



## blue2

Cheese
Top of the range tea-bags
Milk
Irish cream liquor in a nifty bottle


----------



## NotImpossible

WiFi and hair cream


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A video game.


----------



## Sekiro

I had to get this special detergent to get the oil smell out of my clothes. Yeah when a 30 minute oil change becomes two hours...


----------



## Noca

2 XS Black T-shirts from H&M


----------



## MCHB

Booze :3


----------



## Sekiro

Baking soda to get this freakin' motor oil smell out of my clothes ;__;


----------



## copper

Bought some groceries this morning. 

Did buy a new snow roof rake due the old one I had broke. Just got it put together, but can't try it out due to I already raked off the porch roof but we have plenty of winter ahead to have an opportunity to try it out. It has cutting bars and wire on one side to cut through the snow and a plastic rake to take the snow off with.


----------



## blue2

Animal food.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> Animal food.


Do you have pets?


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you have pets?


They're not technically pets but I have them petted &#128578;.. 6 Cows, 7calves, 2 goats I look after to help my mother cause she's not really able to do it, she inherited a small bit of land & a few animals when my father died, I kept it on more as a hobby than anything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> They're not technically pets but I have them petted &#128578;.. 6 Cows, 7calves, 2 goats I look after to help my mother cause she's not really able to do it, she inherited a small bit of land & a few animals when my father died, I kept it on more as a hobby than anything.


 Nice.


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


> Nice.


Honestly having that to do probably helped keep me semi-sane in darker moments, animals are good therapy, It would be nicer if it wasn't dreary & wet here for 8-9 months of the year.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Korean fried chicken - the best in town here  Well worth the $30!


----------



## leaf in the wind

Bananas
Fresh diced pineapple 
Marula oil hand lotion 
Volumizing shampoo 
Spicy charcuterie meats 
Cheddar cheese 
Korean green tea pancakes 
Korean instant noodle packs 
Fresh bok choy 

Recharging laundry card 

And takeout dinner for me and the boyfriend - Cantonese mapo tofu, sesame beef, rice, and hot&sour soup.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A couple of music CD's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer


----------



## candy scissors

Dark Chocolate-covered Graham Crackers from Trader Joe's. Tasted like terrible salty cookies. Won't buy it again.


----------



## XebelRebel

I got a LEGO Green Lantern minifigure from the supermarket toy aisle.  It's Simon Baz. Weirdly, he came with two flight stands.


----------



## ShotInTheDark

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A couple of music CD's.


In 2020... LOL


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ShotInTheDark said:


> In 2020... LOL


You must be fun at parties.


----------



## Outkasted95

Sudoku puzzles to send to a new friend


----------



## ShotInTheDark

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You must be fun at parties.


Parties? What's that?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ShotInTheDark said:


> Parties? What's that?


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A new sonicare toothbrush. My old one finally quit holding a charge after about 7 years. Godspeed old pal, and thank you for your service to my pearly whites.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I actually don't remember the last thing I bought. I think maybe it was a Costco hotdog.


----------



## SparklingWater

Jojoba oil, vitamin e gel and a pen applicator (trying to grow my nails!) A hair mister. The buffet, hyaluronic acid and rosehip seed oil from the ordinary. All within 20 minutes lol. Not a bad beauty haul for less than $50.


----------



## mezzoforte

Iced caramel macchiato w/ grilled cheese


----------



## leaf in the wind

mezzoforte said:


> Iced caramel macchiato w/ grilled cheese


Sounds delicious... I could use that right now.

---

Banhmi and pho takeout
Fresh pineapple chunks
Green grapes
Strawberries 
Instant cup noodles 
Cranberry kambucha

Cost about ~C$45


----------



## mezzoforte

leaf in the wind said:


> Sounds delicious... I could use that right now.
> 
> ---
> 
> Banhmi and pho takeout
> Fresh pineapple chunks
> Green grapes
> Strawberries
> *Instant cup noodles
> *Cranberry kambucha
> 
> Cost about ~C$45


:cup It was!

I'm jealous of your instant noodles though...definitely going to have to pick some up this week.


----------



## wmu'14

10 packs of Pokemon cards, didn't get anything useful, although I guess Frosmoth is trade-bait.


----------



## aqwsderf

Chicken deluxe sandwich 😋😋


----------



## komorikun

And a whole bunch of other more mundane stuff from TJs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@komorikun Chocolate hummus, hmmm. Did you try it yet? I've never seen that.


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


> @komorikun Chocolate hummus, hmmm. Did you try it yet? I've never seen that.


Not yet. The sign next to it said it's good with graham crackers but I couldn't find any so I'll have to go to the nearby store to get some later on. I'll report back later.

I also got some other interesting hummus at Whole Foods a couple weeks ago. Both were delicious. The curry one really did taste like curry!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Laundry detergent, imitation crab meat, some stuffed peppers meal and a Kit Kat bar I'm saving for a special day. Also had to buy a few night shorts with night shirts cause I got tired of wearing the same two pairs of shorts and shirts over and over.


----------



## oguzwst

KFC yumm


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> I also got some other interesting hummus at Whole Foods a couple weeks ago. Both were delicious. The curry one really did taste like curry!!


These must have cost like $7 each... still something I would buy if they were available here.

--

Enoki mushrooms
Bananas
Oranges
Waffle-cut Cape Cod chips
Frozen Asian-style chicken/leek potstickers 
Spicy beef flavour instant noodles
Free-run eggs


----------



## komorikun

leaf in the wind said:


> These must have cost like $7 each... still something I would buy if they were available here.
> 
> --


They were on sale. The Spinach/Artichoke one is normally $4.50 but was on sale for $3.50. And the Curry one is normally $4.00 but was on sale for $3.00.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Subway meatball sub


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arby’s, hash, gatorade


----------



## Musicfan

A Canon point and shoot. So that I can get back into the habit of going for walks again and try to take some interesting pics.


----------



## harrison

Toilet paper. (plus a few other things)


----------



## Everlily

Salad.


----------



## Sekiro

So I didn't buy it but sorta did awhile ago I bought the Master Chief collection and now Halo CE finally came out for it (the games are getting released just every so often in chronological order).


mmmmm when that theme music kicked off aw hell yea


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pizza & grocery delivery


----------



## discopotato

train tickets


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Presonus AR16 Mixer


----------



## mariopepper

laptop and a speaker


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 x XLR cables, an XLR to RCA cable, small mic stand, & guitar strings


----------



## komorikun

Toilet paper, rice, pasta, canned goods, bananas, potatoes, onions, and hand sanitizer.

justkidding


----------



## Blue Dino

Bought a gallon of liquid hand soap, a big jug of pine sol, and a 48pk box of Powerbars from the grocery outlet. I wanted Clif Bars, but I guess they don't sell those there, maybe it's too fancy of a product. They are stock pretty well still surprisingly. People have been crowding at almost all of the grocery stores in town, but apparently the outlet and discount grocers they don't go to.


----------



## mezzoforte

Snacks and booze.


----------



## harrison

Apart from groceries a couple of books on ebay that are worth a great deal more than what I payed for them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@komorikun How was the chocolate hummus?


----------



## Karsten

Adapter for my headphones.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got a few bottles of Dasani water and apparently it tastes like plastic but it doesn't to me, got some snacks, milk, ketchup, four cans of cream corn, trash bags, toothpaste, wheat bread, beef jerky, almonds...Might do more shopping tomorrow. Idk yet.


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


> @komorikun How was the chocolate hummus?


It's okay but I wouldn't buy it again. Flavor isn't bad. Definitely tastes like chocolate and not like hummus at all. But it's not creamy like you expect from chocolate.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Croissants
Asian bakery pastries 
Red grapes 
Oranges

Also, caffeine eye serum and SubQ face serum from Deciem... but I think my package was stolen. The courier tracking site says it was delivered but it wasn't, and no notification was left T_T


----------



## blue2

Animal food


----------



## losthorizon

a pair of cute cat earrings.


----------



## Velorrei

Around 10 gallons of gasoline. It was around half full but then topped off. Full tank is always good. Preparing for an epidemic makes my anxious thoughts seem reasonable.


----------



## michellecarney

heavy whipping cream


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A mini tub of cinnamon toast crunch ice cream. Had some yesterday. I love cinnamon flavored stuff.


----------



## PandaBearx

French fries


----------



## CWe

A cool little fish eye lens for my phone to take photos and videos


----------



## leaf in the wind

Berry Gatorade
Coke Zero
Mint Kambucha beer
Frozen pierogies 
Milk 
Honey and blueberry Greek yogurt 
Blistex lipchap


----------



## blue2

Apples
Pears
Oak smoked cheddar Cheese
Cheese slices
Noodles


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ventolin Inhaler, Reactine, Paper Towels, Pasta Sauce


----------



## Musicfan

A Samsung S8 active unlocked phone in camouflage blue that arrived in the mail. Also bought a couple six packs of non alcoholic beer: Buckler and St. Pauli Girl.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I ordered a couple books from a local small bookstore. (Pages Detroit, whoop!) I paid more than I would've from Amazon, but small businesses are really worrying about their bottom line right now so it's important to me to give them my business when possible.


----------



## 10k

New bluetooth earphone
Some electronics components


----------



## CaptainBoz

Some grass seed and fertilizer. I accidentally killed my lawn trying to get rid of the spring weeds.


----------



## Paul

The last thing I bought besides groceries/gas was bluetooth earbuds. The next thing I'll buy will be bluetooth earbuds, because one already fell into the weeds where a half hour's searching couldn't find it. Time to go back to the style that have a cord between them.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A zip front hoodie that I got for half off from Duluth Trading Co. Pretty stoked about that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paid for a Provincial ID Card


----------



## leaf in the wind

Bananas
Bok choy
Frozen Mike's deluxe pizza
Frozen corndogs
Frozen 3 meat lasagna
Chef Boyardee extra stuffed ravioli 
Several different kinds of instant noodles


----------



## samboychippies

toilet paper


----------



## blue2

Jack daniels
Beer 
Health bar's


----------



## Glue

Panzer Dragoon Remake on Switch
Pre-ordered Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition Collectors Edition


----------



## komorikun

Went grocery shopping Friday evening. Damn store closes at 8pm now, which I'm sure makes it even more crowded. Used to be open till midnight. Still no toilet paper whatsoever but they did have bread this time, so picked up some. Canned goods were replenished a bit so I got some canned corn. Last week no canned goods whatsoever. Now they have these spots on the floor where you are supposed to wait in line but it's so pointless when the self-checkout machines are all squished up next to each other and the aisles are narrow so you are always getting real close to people no matter what.

Just now I bought a cheapo black and white laser printer with scanner from Best Buy. Read that the ink lasts waaaay longer than ink-jet printers. See how it goes. I might be able to pick up paper at my company (I live very close-by). Wonder if I can get them to pay for the ink....hmmm...


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Groceries


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Just now I bought a cheapo black and white laser printer with scanner from Best Buy. Read that the ink lasts waaaay longer than ink-jet printers. See how it goes. I might be able to pick up paper at my company (I live very close-by). Wonder if I can get them to pay for the ink....hmmm...


 In the past every time I have thought about buying a laser printer I suddenly find an amazing deal on the black 21 cartridges my old HP printer takes. I found them on the end of the aisle awhile back for $1.99 for a box of 2 and bought three boxes. I don't print anything color so that's all I need.

But yeah. Inkjet is a PITA if you're just printing text.


----------



## komorikun

I did manage to find toilet paper and napkins yesterday. I use napkins more than paper towels since they seem to be cheaper. Miracle of miracles. Didn't go to the usual store that is close by this time (7 minute walk away) but instead to this one that is a 25-30 minute walk each way. Can't believe they still had toilet paper at 7:45pm. The store does have limits. 1 toilet paper package per customer, 1 paper towel package per customer, 1 cleaning product per customer, etc. 

It's an old run down store with no self-checkout (in a wealthy area oddly). Was awkward getting used to the new coronavirus set up. Only one customer can use the conveyor belt at a time. They seem to have put up some sort of plastic barrier between the customer and the cashier. I normally just hand them my store card but this time I had to sort of hold out the card while the cashier scanned it. Then he started bagging my stuff but I told them I had my own bags. I think now the stores won't touch your bags and if you want to use your own bags you have to bag it yourself, which I've always done anyways for the most part. But like they wouldn't even let the person behind me put their crap on the conveyor belt until I was all done packing my crap. Just awkward and mildly creepy, shopping is now.

But remind me not to go on long walks to the supermarket with my glasses on. Ugh. Can't help but keep touching my face when wearing glasses. Have to keep pushing them up when they slide down my nose. I was kind of sweaty from the long walk and some of the walk is downhill/uphill which makes the glasses move around even more. I'll just wear contacts instead.


----------



## Suchness

Ninja


----------



## kings_speech

Eggs, milk, bread, cookies - sorry, that's four things


----------



## losthorizon

I bought several packs of film. Just waiting for an opportunity to use them.


----------



## Perkins

Black seed oil and a pretty foundation brush, despite the fact that I have quite a few makeup brushes. I like pretty, nice things.


----------



## hateliving

vintage black heart shaped sunglasses


----------



## iamdone

a dr Phil's book about life. not that it'll help me (my life's a mess - bad marriage, bad childhood...tired of it all at the age of 25)



otherwise, I'm a compulsive shopper since my mind seems to think shopping will bring the satisfaction (as well as food) and now, I'm just getting poorer, fatter and more unhappy


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some protein bars, a notebook, some low calorie drinks, phone minutes, and I finally got to get a case of water.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Croissants
Salt and vinegar chips 
Double stuffed Oreos
Red grapes
Fresh pineapple chunks 
Milk 
Coffee creamer 
Ground beef
Chicken breasts 
Limoncello


----------



## Crisigv

a coffee, almost 2 weeks ago


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't remember.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Groceries.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Toilet paper
Instant coffee
Sweet iced tea
Body lotion 
Hair conditioner 
Dish soap


----------



## blue2

Grass seed.


----------



## hateliving

cat tank top


----------



## blue2

hateliving said:


> cat tank top


What is that ? Is that a tank top for your cat ? Or a cat shaped top ?


----------



## Suchness

.


----------



## hateliving

blue2 said:


> What is that ? Is that a tank top for your cat ? Or a cat shaped top ?


tank top with a cat on it lol:smile2:


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A jigsaw puzzle and sleeping pills.


----------



## 10k

french book


----------



## komorikun

Found more toilet paper yesterday. Went to the store at around 2:30pm. Seemed to be changing how they do self-checkout. This time they clean the surfaces after each customer. Not the touchscreen though.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Coke Zero
A bag of small oranges 
Blackberries 
Two frozen General Tso steamer meals 
Coffee creamer 

Probably something else I've forgotten. Colgate mouthwash?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tai Pei shrimp and rice meals, Dasani water, bananas, yogurt, salad, tater tots, Tyson buffalo chicken, strawberry moon pies, blueberry mini crullers, Monster energy drink, cheese and cracker snacks, honey ham, wheat bread. Pretty much a mixture of junk and healthy. lol


----------



## Glue

hot cheetos, i think


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two frozen pizzas
Instant noodle bowls 
Four steaks 
Coffee creamer 
Artificial sweetener 
Eggs 
Neutrogena day moisturizer 
Biotherme anti-puff eye cream... splurged on the expensive brand that's worked for me before


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Two frozen pizzas
> Instant noodle bowls
> Four steaks
> Coffee creamer
> Artificial sweetener
> Eggs


 This is more like my shopping list. Except I don't usually get pizza and noodle bowls because of the die beat us. Now that the virus is probably a bigger threat to me than the die beat us, I have succumbed to the allure of the cheapo ramen. Despite my mightiest efforts to not look in it's direction as I was entirely coincidentally passing through the aisle in which it resides, I stole a glance and that was it.

Right now my head feels like a balloon because that's kinda what happens when you have die beat us and you eat a lot of carbs anyway. You start feeling kinda dizzy and fuzzy headed and really slow.

At least I can eat steak but I can't get any. If I find a way to get groceries in the house, I might just break down and get pizzas. What the hell. You only live once and I might not make it through this virus. Many factors are aligned against me besides just the threat of the virus itself making me sick.


----------



## leaf in the wind

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is more like my shopping list. Except I don't usually get pizza and noodle bowls because of the die beat us. Now that the virus is probably a bigger threat to me than the die beat us, I have succumbed to the allure of the cheapo ramen. Despite my mightiest efforts to not look in it's direction as I was entirely coincidentally passing through the aisle in which it resides, I stole a glance and that was it.
> 
> Right now my head feels like a balloon because that's kinda what happens when you have die beat us and you eat a lot of carbs anyway. You start feeling kinda dizzy and fuzzy headed and really slow.
> 
> At least I can eat steak but I can't get any. If I find a way to get groceries in the house, I might just break down and get pizzas. What the hell. You only live once and I might not make it through this virus. Many factors are aligned against me besides just the threat of the virus itself making me sick.


Never occurred to me that pizza would be bad for diabetes... If you get thin crust, it's mostly fat and protein.

My grocery list today looks bad, but I'm buying to feed two and I already got produce a few days ago :tiptoe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

I gave my sister money to buy furniture so technically they're mine, but I'll chalk it up as missed birthdays and Christmas presents if she doesn't cough up : /


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought a few protein bars and a Starbucks drink and more crackers with cheese. 

Been eating a protein bar with a ham sandwich and those crackers you dip in the melted cheese for my work lunch. It all goes good together.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Never occurred to me that pizza would be bad for diabetes... If you get thin crust, it's mostly fat and protein.


 Yeah but I spent most of my life not having to care about carbs so I got reallllllly used to being able to sit down and eat deep dish pizza until I physically couldn't swallow another bite. So to me, a thin crust pizza is about as satisfying as a tomato and cheese tortilla. And realistically...



> A medium (12-inch) thin-crust pizza topped with sauce, vegetables, cheese, and meat that's cut into eight pieces has 20-25 grams of carb per slice.


 Two slices and I'm going to be paying for it for hours in how I feel. Even with the diabetes medication. So it isn't even satisfying and makes me feel terrible. In my dreams I see a big pizza with nice thick crust floating around like a UFO that wants to be eaten. I wake up and realize I can't even eat a slice of bread without feeling significantly sluggish and lightheaded.


----------



## leaf in the wind

5 lbs white potatoes 
24 oz. blackberries 
Baby carrots 
General Tso steamer meals 
Chinese shepherd's pie
Double chocolate muffins
Pizza pockets
Thin crust pizza
Premade egg salad sandwiches 
Instant noodle cups


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bought a rug for my floor since the carpet had to get pulled out a long time ago. Might have to buy another rug but I'm going to see how big this rug I bought is once I put it down. Rug is better than nothing. Plus, it has a pretty design.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Groceries...$340 worth
- Ounce of Afghani Kush
- 2 grams of Bubble Hash


----------



## Glue

Matcha Green Tea Blast from Jamba Juice


----------



## Eric Narvaez

A new phone. P.S, I had those sneakers lol

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

Raspberries
Pineapple slices 
Coffee creamer
Van Houtte and Nescafe instant coffees
Bunch of frozen meals... chipotle bowls, teriyaki, etc.
Ivory aloe body wash
Olay bar soap
A box of facial tissue


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Raspberries
> Pineapple slices
> Coffee creamer
> Van Houtte and Nescafe instant coffees
> Bunch of frozen meals... chipotle bowls, teriyaki, etc.
> Ivory aloe body wash
> Olay bar soap
> A box of facial tissue


 I think I could use my Magic Bullet and make a smoothie out of the first four of those. :lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think I could use my Magic Bullet and make a smoothie out of the first four of those. :lol


Suppose it would end up being more of a milkshake?

I've been drinking a lot of cream and got the economy size this time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Suppose it would end up being more of a milkshake?
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of cream and got the economy size this time.


 Well, I usually put a brick of tofu and greek yogurt in whatever I'm doing so it makes it more smoothie than it might be. I don't have the tofu now though. I haven't gotten food since this all started. I'm here trimming the sprouts off of the potatoes I have left from last time and microwaving them. It's gotten to that level where I'm digging into the stuff I bought because it was cheap and plentiful and reasonably shelf stable.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Asian fusion takeout.

Red curry chicken
Lemon chicken
Chicken and shrimp pad thai
Chinese beef stew

Split between me and the partner - with 15% tip: C$62

Decided to splurge, and help support local businesses.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Symbicort Inhaler, Ventolin Inhaler, Four Roses Bourbon, Knob Creek Bourbon, Queen Mattress, Glass Computer Desk, Armless Desk Chairs, & A Space Heater


----------



## XebelRebel

I got some Tofurky "smoked ham" -- which is actually not smoked ham at all, as it is made from wheat and tofu. It tastes good though; very good.  I want to eat some more now, actually, but I will do my best to resist the temptation.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Smashbox primer 
Toothpaste 
Double chocolate muffins 
Black cherry ice cream 
Monster energy drinks


----------



## Suchness

Gangsta ****. That deodorant smells so good and it was only $3.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

New video game called "Deliver Us the Moon"


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Bottled Water


----------



## Velorrei

Suchness said:


> Gangsta ****. That deodorant smells so good and it was only $3.


Let me get a whiff of it.


----------



## andy1984

groceries. notably tomato soup x2 (one gone already). actually most of what i bought is gone! ate the corn chips and 2x rice crackers. bread remains. soy milk. peanut butter. i should have bought some fruit or vege but was in a difficult mood.


----------



## Suchness

Velorrei said:


> Let me get a whiff of it.


You should smell my armpits, they have a natural enticing smell. I told my friend but she doesn't believe me but it's like pheromones or something.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Phone bill 
Groceries - strawberry danishes, fresh strawberries, cream
Toiletries - sanitary napkins, economy-sized antiseptic mouthwash 
Takeout - Hero Certified Burgers. Got myself a classic beef burger and haddock fish&chips.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some CDs. 🤠


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Mortgage


----------



## MCHB

Not counting beer? Dry-transfer decals in white for my Surly Ogre! Also steel cored tire levers for the tires on said bike because they fit ridiculously tight on the rim... :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Groceries, beer, & wine


----------



## harrison

I don't think I've bought anything other than groceries for about 6 weeks. Haven't even bought any books.


----------



## zonebox

I purchased an island, it is a really gorgeous one too, with a lot of paths to follow, a gazebo, a nice little campfire to warm one's bones next to, plus it has a lot of trees, a little pond to fish at, lots of butterflies spread throughout. It is all virtual, I mean, I would rather have a virtual island than a real one regardless. This one doesn't have taxes, I don't have to keep up with the landscaping or worry about a tsunami, there are not bugs sucking away at my blood, and if I break a leg I am not miles away from a hospital. And hey, I can even buy a helicopter if I want to, so I can pretend if I break a leg, I can fly to the nearest virtual hospital :lol

It only cost me about $2.00 USD, yeah, it is an investment that could have been spent on an eggroll, or four, but I like it  It will last longer than eggrolls too, it doesn't expire, and can not be digested.


----------



## leaf in the wind

More takeout - Fried rice and chow mein from the nearby Chinese restaurant. Also an overpriced honeydew bubble tea (but so worth it).


----------



## PandaBearx

Eyeshadow pallet


----------



## komorikun

Other than groceries, I bought a few tiny overpriced bottles of hand sanitizers I found at the supermarket yesterday. $3-$3.50 a bottle for only 2 ounces. I bought like 4 different types. First time I saw hand sanitizer in the stores was a week ago. I hit 2 supermarkets and 2 drugstores yesterday. Strangely enough the drugstores had no hand sanitizer but the supermarkets did.

Some of these off-brands though, OMG. Totally smell like booze. One I tried yesterday smelled like gin. The Purell my coworker gave me doesn't smell like booze. Hurts like a ***** on the thumb that I have a cut on.

Now I just need some surgical masks. My sister has found some at her grocery store in NY state but I haven't seen any here.

Oh yes, I also got Girl Scout cookies at the pharmacy. Apparently, their selling period was cut short by the coronavirus so the pharmacy is helping them out. I got thin mints and samoas. The thin mints are to die for. OMG. So addictive.


----------



## Glue

2 pairs of of Levi's 501s, Tylenol Simply Sleep, and 2 lbs of banana chips


----------



## komorikun

Not really buying much makeup now that I don't leave the house much. So now I'm more focusing on perfumes, lotions, creams, shower gel, body scrubs, shower stuff, etc. Can't go to Sephora to sniff out the perfumes since all the stores are closed, so I got this discovery set from Macy's for $24. I know Sephora also has discovery sets but the little voucher they give you to exchange for a full sized perfume can only be used in-store and not online.

I even made a spreadsheet in google drive to put down my rating of the perfumes so I don't forget. With so many it's easy to mix them up.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Marc Anthony shea butter and marula oil hand cream ... I recommend this product! Very rich without being heavy or greasy, smells great, and inexpensive (C$4). 

Polysporin... for my blasted eczema.

Neutrogena face lotion with SPF15.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Laptop, monitor, wireless keyboard & mouse, an SD card, rotary shaver, aftershave, a table, two chairs, usb lights, glass bong, misc cables, eggs, kleenex, dish soap


----------



## leaf in the wind

Strawberries 
Blueberries 
A couple microwave dinners on sale
Van Houtte instant coffee
Cream 
Laundry card reload 
Takeout for me and the housemate - Pad thai for him, Shanghai noodles for me
Replenishment of acne cleanser and lotion


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Toilet paper. A big 18 roll pack. Last pack on the shelf. I feel rich.


----------



## Fever Dream

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Toilet paper. A big 18 roll pack. Last pack on the shelf. I feel rich.


Same here. I usually purchase it bulk so I haven't needed to buy any since last year, but the time has finally come. :flush


----------



## Golf72

groceries


----------



## leaf in the wind

Sulfur masks 
Ole Henrickson Vitamin C serum 
Deciem hyaluronic acid serum 

Ole Henrickson is so expensive!! But the VitC products from Deciem burn like hell. 

I also discovered this infomercial site called Showcase that has some pretty good deals... I shifted a purchase I usually only make on Amazon to it, and for half price. Made my first order and hope there aren't any issues, since I want to avoid Amazon as much as possible.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Greek souvlaki takeout... chicken brochettes with rice, fries, and pita for me (got pork version for the guy I live with) from a local chain called Kojax. It was decent! I'm glad for a change from Chinese food which I usually get because it's cheaper. 

Kimchi ramen and eggs -

And some household stuff. Saran wrap, paper towels, multipurpose cleaner spray, etc.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Lohikaarme

I bought the certificate for an online course.


----------



## blue2

Battery.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Lohikaarme said:


> I bought the certificate for an online course.


Which course?

-

Most recently bought...

6 cartons of raspberries
Pineapple slices
Bananas
Baby carrots
Prewashed spinach 
Frozen meals (Swedish meatballs and egg noodle)


----------



## Lohikaarme

leaf in the wind said:


> Which course?


Photoshop


----------



## nubly

Went to get some Thai food at our favorite Thai place. Been months since we've been to that place.


----------



## Crisigv

some korean beauty


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Crisigv said:


> some korean beauty


Was it Kim?


----------



## cafune

leaf in the wind said:


> Sulfur masks
> Ole Henrickson Vitamin C serum
> Deciem hyaluronic acid serum
> 
> *Ole Henrickson is so expensive!! But the VitC products from Deciem burn like hell. *
> 
> I also discovered this infomercial site called Showcase that has some pretty good deals... I shifted a purchase I usually only make on Amazon to it, and for half price. Made my first order and hope there aren't any issues, since I want to avoid Amazon as much as possible.


have you tried tarte's youth or dare multi acid/c serum? it's one of the most affordable vitamin c products i've come across that doesn't seem entirely ineffective based on its formula.

honestly, i can't remember. and this is not something i typically don't know.


----------



## leaf in the wind

cafune said:


> have you tried tarte's youth or dare multi acid/c serum? it's one of the most affordable vitamin c products i've come across that doesn't seem entirely ineffective based on its formula.
> 
> honestly, i can't remember. and this is not something i typically don't know.


I've never tried Tarte products before!


----------



## leaf in the wind

Korean bibambap 
Montreal smoked meat plate


----------



## ABurnedPrince

Ordered a gaming mouse ; it hasn't arrived yet ;_;


----------



## nubly

ABurnedPrince said:


> Ordered a gaming mouse ; it hasn't arrived yet ;_;


They eat that stuff in Malawi and Zambia and it looks tasty when it's skewered and roasted but I don't my stomach can handle rodents.


----------



## harrison

leaf in the wind said:


> Korean bibambap
> Montreal smoked meat plate


Lots of young people seem to be into Korean or Japanese things lately, don't they.

My son said we should go to a Korean restaurant some time - there's millions of them here now. He stayed up there for a while with his last gf when she was teaching English. I'd never even heard of kimchi before and still haven't tasted it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A shirt.


----------



## harrison

CoolLilChickadee said:


> A shirt.


Great shirt!! I love libraries.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

harrison said:


> Great shirt!! I love libraries.


Big same.


----------



## leaf in the wind

harrison said:


> Lots of young people seem to be into Korean or Japanese things lately, don't they.
> 
> My son said we should go to a Korean restaurant some time - there's millions of them here now. He stayed up there for a while with his last gf when she was teaching English. I'd never even heard of kimchi before and still haven't tasted it.


The food's pretty good. Bigger fan of Japanese food over Korean but I'd eat almost anything. In the past week or so, I've had Greek, Chinese, Korean, American, and Canadian/Quebecois.


----------



## either/or

A book - "A Single Swallow" by Horatio Clare


----------



## harrison

leaf in the wind said:


> The food's pretty good. Bigger fan of Japanese food over Korean but I'd eat almost anything. In the past week or so, I've had Greek, Chinese, Korean, American, and Canadian/Quebecois.


Yeah, my son liked Japan better I think. He said in Korea people were generally ruder - they would just stop and stare.

I might go to Tokyo with him one day - no interest in Korea at all though.


----------



## leaf in the wind

harrison said:


> Yeah, my son liked Japan better I think. He said in Korea people were generally ruder - they would just stop and stare.
> 
> I might go to Tokyo with him one day - no interest in Korea at all though.


Korea's pretty cool. Surprisingly affordable as well. I'd recommend a visit if you're already buzzing around the neighbourhood there. They don't speak a lick of English in most places compared to Japan, and also don't have Google Maps, so make sure you have your translation/other GPS apps at the ready.

Sorry to hear your kid didn't feel welcome, I think they were probably just curious. I thought the locals were nice. I was most surprised by the glorification of the military there, but I guess that's normal enough since they've been in a war for the past 70+ years. Which came after being enslaved/colonized. But I digress. I recommend a visit!


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Great shirt!! I love libraries.





CoolLilChickadee said:


> Big same.


I love you guys.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

12x12 1/4 aluminum sheet stock. The 4x4 isuzu I bought came with a front brush guard that hadn't been installed yet from the previous owner and it's not exactly a perfect fit, ( it's actually not even made for it ) so I need to fabricate some kind of mounting bracket for the upper bolts.


----------



## Cleary

Chocolate milk I think. It's been a week since I left my house.


----------



## Ender

Jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Fixxer

If anyone "else" asks, I bought these legally and these are not for sale. If it's legal in your area, get it from a merchant or shop online. An alternative to smoking and looking for pain relief.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Blackberries
Blueberries
Bananas
Frozen meals (butter chicken)
Strawberry strudels
Cream
Spicy salmon and tuna onigiri


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> I love you guys.


Haha - thanks.


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Can't remember what it was. Lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

I enjoyed the smoked meat platter so much that I went back today and bought two pounds of it, plus a pound of smoked meat pasta sauce.

Unexpected 15% tax savings... buying this way, the food is counted as essential grocery items so they're nontaxable. 

Vegan's nightmare in any case.


----------



## discopotato

gardening supplies


----------



## Glue

a loaf of bread, muenster cheese, and 2 lbs of lemons


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A rug, a few more CDs, a band Tshirt, groceries. Other small things. 

Haven't been spending much money the past 4 days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kiwis, bananas, stove top stuffing mix, cheese slices, pimento cheese, red velvet cake mix, Totino's party pizzas, ham, pecans. Not much groceries but I got enough to last me about a week. Didn't want to spend a lot of money at once.


----------



## Karsten

2 books off Amazon that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## slyfox

Food supplies, etc


----------



## Fun Spirit

A lottery ticket.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

My favorite.


----------



## aqwsderf

CoolLilChickadee said:


> My favorite.


You got currrls?


----------



## leaf in the wind

Bottles of Midori melon liqueur and Luxardo sour apple!


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

aqwsderf said:


> You got currrls?


I got 'em. Occasionally they even behave themselves.


----------



## komorikun

Second and third photo include free samples- shampoo/conditioner, perfume vial. All the stuff is really teeny tiny except for the Pacifica Blood Orange Body Butter. That stuff smells great! Not too enthused with the Rituals *Happy Buddha* scent though. Originally I got the full sized version of the Happy Buddha body wash for my sister as a joke since she is a buddhist. I kept asking her "Are you a happy buddha?"

The Sol Janeiro body cream, perfume, and body mist smell fabulous. At first I thought they were overwhelmingly sweet but now I like them. Didn't like the shampoo, conditioner, or body wash. Not much of a scent.

Didn't actually get the samples I requested from Sephora (you get 2 free samples with each order) but didn't really want them terribly either. I'm really happy to get a Chanel perfume sample though! That was a good surprise. I'm all about perfumes.

Sephora and Amazon took forever to ship my orders. Ordered on April 22nd and received the Amazon order on May 9th. Ordered the Sephora on April 27th and received it on May 13th. Not that I was in any hurry but.


* *





*Amazon*









*Sol Janeiro*









*Sephora*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm confused. Is bum bum cream for your butt?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm confused. Is bum bum cream for your butt?


Not really. It's for everywhere. It's just a gimmick. Not even a Brazilian brand. Rituals stuff is also fake. Rituals is actually a Dutch company but they sell all sorts of stuff with Asian names.

https://www.rituals.com/en-us/gifts/gift-sets

Rituals of Happy Buddha
Rituals of Sakura
Rituals of Karma
Rituals of Jing
Rituals of Ayurveda


----------



## Suchness

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I got 'em. Occasionally they even behave themselves.


We wanna see them curls.


----------



## funnynihilist

More CDs


----------



## leaf in the wind

I continue to be very well fed during the pandemic. 

Got me and the guy a Portuguese chicken meal! A whole piri piri chicken, sauteed veggies, spicy rice, and fries.

Also picked up milk and pop from the corner store.


----------



## Replicante

Another mask


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> More CDs


Sounds like me. :lol But I only bought one recently. 0


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sounds like me.  But I only bought one recently. 0


I have a box that came last week with half a dozen that I haven't opened yet and another half dozen coming in the mail this week. 
I'm running out of room to put these things! Hehe


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> I have a box that came last week with half a dozen that I haven't opened yet and another half dozen coming in the mail this week.
> I'm running out of room to put these things! Hehe


lol You could put some in your drawers. :lol


----------



## nubly

Ordered a home gym and a treadmill from Amazon. Maybe if they work great I'll cancel my gym membership and make the money back.


----------



## leaf in the wind

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sounds like me. :lol But I only bought one recently. 0


By CD, do you guys mean the discs used to listen to music in the early 2000s? Or is it referring to something else?

...ugh I'm at that age when I can't tell if something is flying over my head.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> By CD, do you guys mean the discs used to listen to music in the early 2000s? Or is it referring to something else?
> 
> ...ugh I'm at that age when I can't tell if something is flying over my head.


 Yeah. That's what they mean. Some people collect records, some tapes and some CDs (although I haven't really heard of too many people doing CDs yet I'm sure it happens).

I don't know how that Disc Replay chain stays in business though. I took a bunch of CDs down there one time and they gave me very little for them. It would have almost been cheaper to throw them away.

Realistically, CDs are way better to collect than records because they're already digital.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

leaf in the wind said:


> By CD, do you guys mean the discs used to listen to music in the early 2000s? Or is it referring to something else?
> 
> ...ugh I'm at that age when I can't tell if something is flying over my head.


Yea, like music CDs.  I've recently started making a collection.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, like music CDs.  I've recently started making a collection.


How's the collection going?

Finally opened the box today and was a bit disappointed because one of the more rare out of print CDs turned out to be a Russian bootleg.
Oh well, guess I was half asleep when I ordered that one :grin2
At least it didn't cost much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> How's the collection going?
> 
> Finally opened the box today and was a bit disappointed because one of the more rare out of print CDs turned out to be a Russian bootleg.
> Oh well, guess I was half asleep when I ordered that one :grin2
> At least it didn't cost much.


Dang. &#128514; That sucks you got a bootleg version. That's one thing about buying online.

I have 17 CDs plus 2 more I'll be getting in the mail soon. I'd like to order like 3 more soon.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Dang. &#128514; That sucks you got a bootleg version. That's one thing about buying online.
> 
> I have 17 CDs plus 2 more I'll be getting in the mail soon. I'd like to order like 3 more soon.


You are really building those up fast! Do you have a special shelf for them or a rack?

I could complain about the bootleg but this particular seller has given me really good deals and combined shipping over the last year so I'll let it go.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> You are really building those up fast! Do you have a special shelf for them or a rack?
> 
> I could complain about the bootleg but this particular seller has given me really good deals and combined shipping over the last year so I'll let it go.


I don't have a shelf or a rack. &#128530; I think my room would be too small to put anything else in it but it would be cool to put one on my wall if I can.

True. You could always sell it back, too.


----------



## Glue

Chili cheese fries


----------



## leaf in the wind

Got some grapes and blueberries at the farmer's market... Also some bananas, eggs, Van Houtte and hazelnut coffees, sweetener, and frozen meals.

Reordered a benzoyl peroxide cleanser and lotion since it's on sale, and some natural body scrubs... hope it's good.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The Hunger Games prequel just came out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Glass pipe cleaner, iPhone 1/8” headphone dongle, & a lightning to USB C cable


----------



## discopotato

the last thing I spent money on was a tattoo


----------



## MCHB

Not counting a 24 pack?


I ordered a Tubus Logo Evo rear rack for my bike and some other bike stuff as I'm planning some weekend bike packing trips out to nearby recreation sites this summer and would like to keep the weight off my back and on my bike! :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A big *** sandwich & pineapple juice


----------



## leaf in the wind

More fresh fruit - blueberries and blackberries. Plus some Stouffer frozen meals on sale (didn't like) and a bottle of diet Root Beer.


----------



## Glue

Matcha smoothie from Jamba Juice


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Turkey bacon clubs sandwiches with chipotle sauce instead of mayo, timbits, beer, & 190 proof alcohol


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Turkey bacon clubs sandwiches with chipotle sauce instead of mayo, timbits, beer, & 190 proof alcohol


I never thought to sub in chipotle sauce, how was it? I love the turkey bacon club.


----------



## MCHB

Hemorrhaged money on bike packing stuffs! There are a bunch of campgrounds within riding distance that I want to check out on my pedal bike but don't want to wear a pack to do so and alas I've been kitting my bike out to carry everything.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A rug, a few more CDs, a band Tshirt,





funnynihilist said:


> More CDs


Which bands?

Why do you buy CDs, better quality sound?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Which bands?
> 
> Why do you buy CDs, better quality sound?


Partially and cause I like the cool artwork that comes with them. I also just wanted a collection of CDs just because I guess. It's pretty cool.

I have Nine Inch Nails, Depeche Mode, Warpaint, Sneaker Pimps, Stone Temple Pilots, Bjork, Fiona Apple, etc.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Partially and cause I like the cool artwork that comes with them. I also just wanted a collection of CDs just because I guess. It's pretty cool.
> 
> I have Nine Inch Nails, Depeche Mode, Warpaint, Sneaker Pimps, Stone Temple Pilots, Bjork, Fiona Apple, etc.


I used to buy CDs for the sound quality but now that I have Tidal (which I LOVE) I don't anymore. Tidal is kind of pricey but so are buying CDs. And with Tidal you can save tracks and albums to your phone so you don't have to use your data when you're not on wifi or can't get a good cell connection.

I like NIN's earlier stuff, particularly the first 3 albums. Which album did you buy? I love that sneaker pimps song 6 Underground. I know its the one song everyone knows but its so chill. Like Fiona Apple too, she has such a great silky voice, especially love that Beatles cover. Seems like a lot of good 90s bands, I <3 90's bands too, listening to Sonic Youth right now.

Like the CD art too, especially box sets and special editions. Thinking about buying this Elliot Smith special edition, it's only $25 which isn't bad.

https://elliottsmith.co/collections...th-anniversary-edition?variant=31816026226782


----------



## funnynihilist

either/or said:


> Why do you buy CDs, better quality sound?


Because when you have the CD hard copy you own the music. 
You never have to pay for it again. Unlike streaming nobody can raise the price on you to access the music or take it away from you over some weird licensing deal.
CDs are uncompressed, therefore "high resolution".
Used CDs are usually cheaper than buying an uncompressed download.
CDs can be extracted into any format file you wish.
When you play a CD in a player that isn't connected to the internet nobody will be spying on what you are listening to to try to make "suggestions".
They also look nice on a shelf and they offer a physical, tactile experience and are way less fussy and expensive than vinyl.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I used to buy CDs for the sound quality but now that I have Tidal (which I LOVE) I don't anymore. Tidal is kind of pricey but so are buying CDs. And with Tidal you can save tracks and albums to your phone so you don't have to use your data when you're not on wifi or can't get a good cell connection.
> 
> I like NIN's earlier stuff, particularly the first 3 albums. Which album did you buy? I love that sneaker pimps song 6 Underground. I know its the one song everyone knows but its so chill. Like Fiona Apple too, she has such a great silky voice, especially love that Beatles cover. Seems like a lot of good 90s bands, I <3 90's bands too, listening to Sonic Youth right now.
> 
> Like the CD art too, especially box sets and special editions. Thinking about buying this Elliot Smith special edition, it's only $25 which isn't bad.
> 
> https://elliottsmith.co/collections...th-anniversary-edition?variant=31816026226782


Albums can be pricey but I buy albums for less than 9 dollars. Fiona Apple's second album is the one I have. 6 Underground and Spin Spin Sugar are good songs. Fiona Apple's cover of Across the Universe is amazing. I have Pretty Hate Machine, The Downward Spiral, Broken EP, and The Fragile by NIN. I've heard of Sonic Youth but never listened to them. I'll have to check them out. Maybe you should buy the album. Do you have a CD collection?

I like a lot of modern bands too. I bought Tame Impala's newest album recently and should be getting that one soon.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Albums can be pricey but I buy albums for less than 9 dollars. Fiona Apple's second album is the one I have. 6 Underground and Spin Spin Sugar are good songs. Fiona Apple's cover of Across the Universe is amazing. I have Pretty Hate Machine, The Downward Spiral, Broken EP, and The Fragile by NIN. I've heard of Sonic Youth but never listened to them. I'll have to check them out. Maybe you should buy the album. Do you have a CD collection?
> 
> I like a lot of modern bands too. I bought Tame Impala's newest album recently and should be getting that one soon.


Ah yah, Across the Universe...couldn't think of the name. That's a great cover. Maybe even better than the original. Her voice is velvet in that song.

Those are all the best NIN albums. I don't really listen to anything more recent than those ones.

Sonic Youth got some radio play in the 90s but they never made it into the mainstream, not that they ever wanted to. They may be an acquired taste for some. They're an art rock / experimental rock band and some of their stuff is a little out there but other stuff is more mainstream. You might want to check out these songs:

"100% "
"The Diamond Sea"
"Dirty Boots"
"Teenage Riot"
"Kool Thing"

I used to have a CD collection - most of them got lost in shuffle over the years tho. I still have a bunch but they're all over the place. Kind of lost track of them as now I mostly use streaming services.

I used to listen to Tame Impala but kinda got bored of them. 2 new bands I've been checking out recently is "Days N Daze" (specifically the Show me the Blueprints album) and "Melenas."


----------



## either/or

funnynihilist said:


> Because when you have the CD hard copy you own the music.
> You never have to pay for it again. Unlike streaming nobody can raise the price on you to access the music or take it away from you over some weird licensing deal.
> CDs are uncompressed, therefore "high resolution".
> Used CDs are usually cheaper than buying an uncompressed download.
> CDs can be extracted into any format file you wish.
> When you play a CD in a player that isn't connected to the internet nobody will be spying on what you are listening to to try to make "suggestions".
> They also look nice on a shelf and they offer a physical, tactile experience and are way less fussy and expensive than vinyl.


That's true - but streaming is so convenient. I can change the song or album or artist so easily. And I can create a ton of playlists with my favorite songs so quickly and easily. And use it to find similar artists or songs. And I have access to every album the artist ever released so I don't have to buy each one. If I don't like one album, I don't have to pay for it to find out I don't like it. To me it'd worth the monthly fee to have access to all of that.

I use Tidal which offers CD quality streaming. It sounds amazing on my Sonos (when I can get the damn Sonos to stop cutting out due to the damn wifi).


----------



## firelight

Freeze dried chicken cat treats.


----------



## harrison

Blue reading glasses. The other ones were pissing me off.


----------



## antisarcopenia

State lottery tickets. If I win, I wouldn't need to work another day in my life. That's a great avoidant tactic for my SA.


----------



## komorikun

Three packages of *firm tofu*!! Hard to find these days.


----------



## cafune

komorikun said:


> Three packages of *firm tofu*!! Hard to find these days.


facepalm, _this_ is what i forgot to purchase yesterday ~_~ i thought i'd try the soft kind the other day and that was a mistake.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

RCA 4K UHD 50”, black futon, groceries


----------



## either/or

A crapload of books:


----------



## either/or

Canadian Brotha said:


> RCA 4K UHD 50", black futon, groceries


Sprucing up the abode?


----------



## funnynihilist

32oz of bulk hand sanitizer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

either/or said:


> Sprucing up the abode?


More like building a space...didn't own anything, didn't need to till now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some clothes, ram for laptop, backpack, aftershave, & a pocket knife


----------



## Noca

Pre-ordered The Last of Us 2


----------



## Psychoelle

A cool hippy style shirt and 2 black strappy tops!


----------



## Steve Foster

Blank DVD's.


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo

motocross pants


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Lots of ice cream...


----------



## riverbird

Black hair dye and some more fabric to sew new masks.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I miss out on getting Tekken 7 for 10 bucks. Oops. Next time.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Sonicare brush heads


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Passport photos, mechanical pencils, AA batteries


----------



## Glue

adida ultraboost 20


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A pair of shorts and three paperback books, all for a grand total of $5.50. I love the thrift store.


----------



## Zatch

Covered the bill of food for a fine man that served in the Air Force. I really hope I can join once I pay off debts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beard brush & comb set & Glenlivet Scotch


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

This clock. I love analog clocks and the one on my nightstand just quit so this will replace it.


----------



## 10k

Monster energy drink. I feel I am getting addited to it lol


----------



## nick88miles88

a movie


----------



## twitchy666

"YOU" contains zero information. try another word. a lot, lot, lot more syllables!


----------



## copper

24 pounds of ground bison, and 8 pounds of ground pork sausage. I buy from a place in Wisconsin. Everything is grassed fed. Only takes a day to get it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

An extension cord, acid reflux pills and toothpaste.


----------



## A Caged Animal

CoolLilChickadee said:


> This clock. I love analog clocks and the one on my nightstand just quit so this will replace it.


It's funny -- I've been looking at analog clocks lately myself and have considered this very one. (I have an odd preoccupation with clocks in general) I have a Timex analog clock from 2005-2006 that I really like, and I wish I could find another in new condition, but it's been long since discontinued.


----------



## copper

New landline phone that comes with two cordless units. I want it for work use especially the speaker phone on the base unit. It also has call blocking to block the telemarketers and Robocalls.


----------



## dune87

Fruits. Today I went to a supermarket for the first time after 3.5 months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Caged Animal said:


> It's funny -- I've been looking at analog clocks lately myself and have considered this very one. (I have an odd preoccupation with clocks in general) I have a Timex analog clock from 2005-2006 that I really like, and I wish I could find another in new condition, but it's been long since discontinued.


 I love that!


----------



## XebelRebel

I went shopping for food and one of the things I bought was a pack of hot dog buns.


I love Fry's vegan hot dogs. I have gotten into the habit of keeping a jar of sliced pickled gherkins in my fridge, for making my own American-style hot dogs with copious mustard and ketchup. It's fun! I feel like I am running a New York food van.


I have found that -- as the bread is freezable -- uneaten buns from the rather large packs need not go to waste. And what's more: freshly defrosted hot dog buns seem to taste better than fresh but unfrozen buns! Especially if they are placed in a fridge as soon as they have become nicely moist with no icy hardness to them. It is no good leaving them out on the kitchen surface to dry out after defrosting.


I also enjoy making my own replicas of American-style fast food burgers, with all the trimmings -- but using vegan meat.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A cajun club sammich. Food was good in tummy. 🤰Now, I eats no more fast foodies for awhile.


----------



## funnynihilist

More CDs


----------



## Smallfry

A baking tray from Tescos


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Pizza


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A bottle of German Wheat Ale, a bottle of Belgian Triple, a bottle of Belgian Trappist, & Evan Williams Bourbon


----------



## komorikun

I got this thing. It replaces the Sephora Play. I'm only going to use the Flowerbomb coupon so if anyone needs a 15% off coupon for the other stuff let me know. Kind of regret getting it. Didn't realize that Macy's would have a 20% off sale for Flowerbomb a couple weeks later. But I guess I will use the face wash, lotion, hair mask, and of course the Flowerbomb. Happy about the Black Opium free sample too.

https://www.sephora.com/product/sep...icons-set-P459837?icid2=products grid:p459837


* *





Bottom 2 items are the free samples.






























Some coffee scrubs. One for the body and the other for the face. I love the smell of coffee.


* *


----------



## caelle

Mcdonalds burger and fries


----------



## komorikun

More stuff from Pacifica stuff (from Target website). Actually the blood orange body butter I got a few weeks ago. I like both the lotions. The conditioner smells good too but it's kind of runny. Not the most moisturizing.


* *



















Thought this note from the Target warehouse people was funny. I was wondering how they would pack my stuff. They put the smaller stuff inside the big plastic filing box.


* *


----------



## IcedOver

A ticket to _The Invisible Man_ at the movie theater.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just some snacks and a drink and hand soap.


----------



## Lonely Gal

Starbucks cold brew with coconut milk foam.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

New face mask.


----------



## JustSmileZee

48 bottles of Evian water for $48


----------



## harrison

Another under-priced book on ebay.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I bought a lot the past week... New cream foundation and makeup brushes, sunscreen, cloth mask and disposable masks, bathmats, notebook, 90 day supply of multivitamins, economy size hair conditioner, two dresses, museum and botanical garden tickets, and a ton of groceries and takeout.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ventolin & two slices of pizza


----------



## leaf in the wind

Leffe. So much Leffe.


----------



## Mlt18

A backpack


----------



## zonebox

A 64GB SD card for my raspberry PI 4, I installed RetroPie on it and have loaded it up with NES and SNES games, I now have to find all of my Sega games to put on it. I've also started to install an older operating system on it, called WorkBench and am eager to mod the heck out of it and then use it as a modern computer. There just is something about pushing older software to its limits, that really fascinates me.

The one thing I really want to purchase is called "The C64" which is a recreation of a Commodore 64






It is not available in the US right now though. Covid-19 has made production of it difficult, which is a shame because it looks really promising and something I would love to goof around with for the next several years. I hope production starts back up soon.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Loungewear (shorts and tank tops) from La Vie en Rose.


----------



## blue2

^^ @zonebox.. Never had a C64, remember wanting one at the time, had an Amstrad 464, the graphics were awesome :lol


----------



## zonebox

@blue2 I'm jelly, the Amstrad 464 is one hell of a gorgeous looking computer. I've never had a chance to play around with one, but would love to one day. The design reminds me of the decks used in Shadowrun. I wouldn't be surprised if one of the creators of that game had one.

I would love if someone were to recreate that computer, I wouldn't doubt if at some point it is made again for sale.


----------



## blue2

Interesting I didn't realise it was desirable, I wonder what my parents ever did with it, I was playing it when I was 6 : /... I just remember thinking everything was crappy before the SNES 🙂


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A donair


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Disney+


----------



## leaf in the wind

Butter chicken, biryani, veggie curry, and butter naan. 

But I got it almost fully credited because a bunch of it spilled during delivery.


----------



## wmu'14

If we're not talking food, I bought an NFL magazine to read at the beach, and a Petoskey stone (Michigan's state stone) at a souvenir shop at the beach.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Marula oil body wash and sunscreen


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Groceries


----------



## Glue

Matcha smoothie from Jamba Juice


----------



## leaf in the wind

Drano, dishwashing soap, instant coffee, cream, basket of peaches, instant noodle bowls, shawarma takeout for me and partner


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Car insurance


----------



## andy1984

all I've bought is groceries for a long time. I dont remember the last non-grocery thing. probably insense that I bought ages ago before lockdown. i should buy some more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cocoa Butter Hand & Body Cream, Olive Oil hairspray, dish soap, paper towels, & lighters


----------



## leaf in the wind

Expensive and not so fresh sushi that I regret. Plus some beer.


----------



## slyfox

A cheapish 5ft pole spear for snorkeling. a 7ft would be better but some reviews mentioned breaking and the 7ft model costs twice as much. Speargun might be even better but it'd cost a lot more and I'm not sure I'd get the right stuff to set it up in time. I live in Michigan so I probably only have about a month and a half left where the water will be warm enough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

German Wheat Ales at 8.2%


----------



## TinyFlutter

I was at the thrift store, and bought a bunch of books, vintage floral tea cups and plates.


----------



## Glue

PS1 and SS model kits.


----------



## leaf in the wind

More loungewear from La Vie en Rose. Ugly patterns (toothpaste green) but they didn't have anything else on sale in my size.

And a plate of curry chicken and rice from the food court.


----------



## fluorish

leaf in the wind said:


> Butter chicken, biryani, veggie curry, and butter naan.
> 
> But I got it almost fully credited because a bunch of it spilled during delivery.


Yum..


----------



## mt moyt

New wireless earphones


----------



## Care2018

Fruit


----------



## PandaBearx

Just some things at the food store, fruit, veggie burgers, spinach, tomatoes, kale, matcha tea, salad dressing, etc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Futon frame


----------



## KangalLover

4 kg of chicken and pork


----------



## leaf in the wind

A bunch of instant noodle bowls, frozen dinners, and a basket of peaches.

Also more Leffe beer, $20 worth of ice cream, and Coke Zero. 

I deserve to be happy!


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Groceries


----------



## either/or

A new shower curtain, some filters for my Pur water pitcher, as facemask and hand sanitizer. 

So boring, I know.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Vehicle registration


----------



## Karsten

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Vehicle registration


Lucky. I can't even get one of those elusive suckers on the phone to reserve an appt.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Karsten said:


> Lucky. I can't even get one of those elusive suckers on the phone to reserve an appt.


Did it online in about five minutes. Maybe it was easier because it's not a new registration and I just had to say yes, renew it for another year, here's my credit card. IDK. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gatorade, & a sandwich


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

New phone! Arriving in 3-5 business days! :boogie


----------



## leaf in the wind

Laundry, blueberries, cream, Van Houtte coffee, free run eggs, toilet paper


----------



## Hereyea

Aveeno shampoo, a loaf of bread


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Imperious Ichorous Stout...11% of chocolate/coffee beer goodness!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Evan Williams Bourbon & an online grocery order


----------



## AffinityWing

Shirataki noodles


----------



## D'avjo

A can of monster, 3 packs of chewing gum and some SPF50


----------



## TryingMara

Tacos and whiskey.


----------



## XebelRebel

Recently I got a full-length viscose dress which is quite low-cut, but with long sleeves -- and with buttons all the way up the front of it, like a cardigan. The buttons are mostly for show, although it is wonderful that the two sides of the dress can be unfastened at the bottom if one prefers ease of mobility to the tight-fitting look all the way up and down.


It is a black dress. I love my black dresses so much!


----------



## andy1984

had a bit of a splurge. i bought beard care products, incense, and a replacement laptop screen.


----------



## TryingMara

Iced coffee


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bought a new charger, protein shakes, a protein bar, and antibacterial wipes.

Seems like the new charger is working better than my old one. I might not have to get a new phone after all.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Addidas Superstar vegan trainers £79 but so cool


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Batteries, paid for passport form to be mailed out, hotdogs, beer, bourbon, glass one hitters, & vape adaptors for bongs/bubblers


----------



## either/or

Pur water filter pitcher thing
3 replacement filters for said Pur water filter pitcher thing
2 new face masks with antiviral filters
Hand sanitizer
New shower curtain

I'm really excited about the shower curtain. Can't wait to take it out of the package tomorrow morning and breath in all that new shower curtain smell.


----------



## leaf in the wind

A couple takeout meals for me and partner from a new Chinese restaurant I found. 6-pack of Leffe beer. Blackberries, apples, frozen gyoza dumplings. King-sized mocha and caramel Drumstick cones. HDMI adaptor cable.


----------



## TryingMara

New tire for my car.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two more litres of cream. I wish they sold those economy-sized cartons like they do for milk.... I'm basically chugging it these mornings.

Plus some grapes and economy honey-scented handsoap refill.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Strawberries, baby spinach, lunch meat, iced tea, and yogurt.


----------



## harrison

I bought some shares a few weeks ago because I was so bored and it gives me something to do watching the numbers change from red to green and back again on my phone. Jesus I'm bored.


----------



## firelight

New mouse and mousepad so I can play Eve online and not kill my wrist. Think it's helping but only used it half a day.


----------



## JH1983

Dinner for my girlfriend and I at a Mexican restaurant, then got groceries for the week, and then 20 gallons of gas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

Cat food.


----------



## leaf in the wind

A veggie pate wrap and salad combo for lunch today with my partner at the food court.


----------



## harrison

leaf in the wind said:


> A veggie pate wrap and salad combo for lunch today with my partner at the food court.


Jesus, that's quite a bit of food. Looks good too btw.


----------



## harrison

fear24itself said:


>


So does this btw - I want some. Is that spanakipita?


----------



## harrison

fear24itself said:


> Burek


Oh, okay.


----------



## leaf in the wind

harrison said:


> Jesus, that's quite a bit of food. Looks good too btw.


Yeah it ended up being both my lunch and dinner last night, plus still had half a wrap leftover for breakfast this morning.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

few groceries


----------



## aqwsderf

Deadpool pajama bottoms and a Hamilton t-shirt


----------



## James10145

preworkout


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A wide mouth nalgene bottle and a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Blue Dino

A box of 100 facemasks. Where them while running, they are ruined instantly within a single use. Maybe I should just wrap a napkin around my face when I do from now on.


----------



## copper

Bought some toiletries, and some food staples from the Dollar Store this morning.


----------



## CuriOwl

5 x 1 kg of cat food for stray kittehz.


----------



## Excaliber

A raspberry cheese puff from the bakery.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

A tall boy can of Natural Light Beer


----------



## leaf in the wind

Expensive overpriced grilled chicken bowls and fries for me and the partner. But it was tasty.

Also two printed racerback tops from a store in Vancouver.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A sandwich, some pens, & three gatorades


----------



## Euripides

Spent my last dime on a pack of luckies


----------



## leaf in the wind

A fancy coffee liqueur and carton of cream for my friend's belated birthday. Hoping she will share a small glass with me when I go to give it to her :lol

Plus a couple scarves that were on sale and a shower gel for me.


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> Deadpool pajama bottoms and a Hamilton t-shirt


Cool . I have a Joker and a Baby Groot t-shirt. I'm thinking of buying a Deadpool t-shirt too. Soon.


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> Cool . I have a Joker and a Baby Groot t-shirt. I'm thinking of buying a Deadpool t-shirt too. Soon.


I saw a baby groot tshirt online and I was definitely considering it lol


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> I saw a baby groot tshirt online and I was definitely considering it lol


"Get your groot on!"


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## leaf in the wind

I can't stop spending money. I placed another order on Sephora - Shiseido eyelash curler, Deciem squalene serum, niacinamide serum, and salicylic masque. I've never before used those last three chemicals... I hope it doesn't burn my face off like the 23% Vitamin C did.


----------



## SilentLyric

rent for 1 month.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cbd gummies and a burger from red Robin


----------



## Glue

Matcha smoothie from Jamba Juice. Waste of money since I can't taste **** right now


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Land O' Frost honey turkey ham. Sooo good. 
Some pre-made sweet potato casserole with pecans on top. Was on the frozen aisle next to the TV dinners but tastes similar to pecan pie and I didnt want anything sweet. lol Not sure if that would count as something sweet. Seems like it would be with all the pies. It was good though. 
Some chicken dunks luncheables cause I'm a kid at heart. 
Peaches
Bananas
Salad 
Steak biscuits


----------



## leaf in the wind

Three packages of ramen from the Korean grocery store... veggie, kimchi, and sesame oil flavours. And some onigiri I regret buying because it's not that good.


----------



## either/or

Don't think that's gonna fly here my friend.


----------



## Fixxer

either/or said:


> Don't think that's gonna fly here my friend.


Why did you edit my comment...


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

New set of bath towels


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arby’s


----------



## zonebox

​Gonna play some D&D with my brother, we decided to start off with the basics and see how it goes so I bought this. I'm old school and used to the first and second edition, in fact I have a collection of old D&D books that takes up two shelves of my bookcase - unfortunately he doesn't so we have to start fresh.

I'm excited, I loved playing D&D back in the day, when dinosaurs roamed the earth, and the most sophisticated gaming system just released was a NES. I think the best part was the laughing fits we would get into due to our own dorky nature.
​



​Scenarios like the above were typical when I played.​


----------



## either/or

Just bought a new microwave. Mine was getting nasty.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Just bought a new microwave. Mine was getting nasty.


lol What was your old microwave like?


----------



## Mango__

Two chocolate doughnuts and a Ceasar wrap


----------



## D'avjo

either/or said:


> Just bought a new microwave. Mine was getting nasty.


You didnt cement your head in it like this utter youtube tool

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/8...-Jay-Swingler-cemented-head-microwave-slammed


----------



## AllGlad

some pringles, ritz, pink lemonade


----------



## Excaliber

An orange swirl icecream cone, and fish & chips.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Four different Belgian beers


----------



## D'avjo

A card for my neighbours daughters 5th birthday


----------



## CNikki

Saw it at the store that usually has Irish-themed items and related to it so much so that I had to buy it.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> lol What was your old microwave like?


Well it was close to 5 years old and I think I had only cleaned it a grand total of like 3 times. And the paint on the inside was starting to peel off which can't be good. And there was so much crud under the rotating plate it actually made a grinding sound when it was running.

So yah, was pretty gross. Gonna have to try and clean the new one more often, lol.



D'avjo said:


> You didnt cement your head in it like this utter youtube tool
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/8...-Jay-Swingler-cemented-head-microwave-slammed


Holy sweet baby Jesus, no I did not and why would anyone ever do such a thing? I don't think by brain has ever even held the words "microwave" and "cement" in its cache at the same time. Talk about first world problems.


----------



## D'avjo

either/or said:


> Holy sweet baby Jesus, no I did not and why would anyone ever do such a thing? I don't think by brain has ever even held the words "microwave" and "cement" in its cache at the same time. Talk about first world problems.


Apparently he had a tube for air but it fell out - what a **** ha... these are todays heroes for young kids, jeez


----------



## komorikun

More perfume samples to try out. Seemed liked a good deal $15 for 5 samples. Especially want to try the coffee one. Trying no to buy too many bottles. Just sampling a lot.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/75-Value...m-msg-id=031fc5bf-dabe-4a7a-8c8c-c05aa23a7a8e


----------



## leaf in the wind

I feel like prices have gone up... I got a bottle of 50 aspirin for $9 yesterday, and a box of spinach was $7. They used to be a couple dollars cheaper but maybe it's just one of those weeks.

I also got toilet paper and a Neutrogena day moisturizer that were priced reasonably.


----------



## zonebox

While talking with my oldest brother, he showed me some really cool dice he had purchased for RPGs. I had complimented them, and he decided to buy me some.










I took this picture to thank him, and arranged all of the dice surrounding the metal ones. They are made of nickel and weigh a lot, rolling them makes quite a bit of noise :lol So my last thing bought, was purchased for me, these things are pretty cool.


----------



## Glue

Matcha smoothie from Jamba Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Mocha Iced Decaf Coffee From Dunkin Donuts


----------



## leaf in the wind

Pad thai and stir fried noodles from a Taiwanese restaurant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gatorade, Tim’s Turkey Bacon Club, Okanagan Spring Porter


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A rare 1990's video game off Ebay. Might have to treat myself to a few more for my collection.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two handpoured soy candles. They were expensive but the unusual scents piqued my interest.


----------



## harrison

A first edition of The Book Thief by Markus Zusak on ebay.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Another music CD, protein shakes, and Atkins protein bars.


----------



## leaf in the wind

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Another music CD, protein shakes, and Atkins protein bars.


Are you doing keto?

-

I just bought 16 Luna bars (sort of like Cliffbars). I used to eat them a lot a decade ago and wanted them for nostalgia... unfortunately very hard to find now. I had to order them from British Columbia -_- A third of the total cost was on shipping alone.


----------



## Fever Dream

zonebox said:


> While talking with my oldest brother, he showed me some really cool dice he had purchased for RPGs. I had complimented them, and he decided to buy me some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this picture to thank him, and arranged all of the dice surrounding the metal ones. They are made of nickel and weigh a lot, rolling them makes quite a bit of noise :lol So my last thing bought, was purchased for me, these things are pretty cool.


Have fun roll'n those dice. :yes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

leaf in the wind said:


> Are you doing keto?
> 
> -
> 
> I just bought 16 Luna bars (sort of like Cliffbars). I used to eat them a lot a decade ago and wanted them for nostalgia... unfortunately very hard to find now. I had to order them from British Columbia -_- A third of the total cost was on shipping alone.


I'm pretty much cutting out bad sugars and eating a mixture of unhealthy and healthy foods. It's so hard to give up unhealthy foods completely. Maybe in the future I'll be able to eat healthy for the rest of my life but it's hard not to eat somewhat unhealthy.


----------



## leaf in the wind

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm pretty much cutting out bad sugars and eating a mixture of unhealthy and healthy foods. It's so hard to give up unhealthy foods completely. Maybe in the future I'll be able to eat healthy for the rest of my life but it's hard not to eat somewhat unhealthy.


Moderation is key for long-term health, I believe! And yeah sugars like HFCS is pretty bad.

-

I spent $60 on food today for the household. Tom Yum soups and chicken curry takeout, frozen meals, plums and grapes, and double chocolate muffins.

I don't think my $ went far.


----------



## MCHB

Seiko 5 SNK809K2 21 jewel automatic watch :3

I also have a better strap coming for it but yeah!


----------



## AFoundLady

eggs and sesame oil.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093970965-post3864.html

Got another Sephora Hello kit. Only $10 and you get 2 free samples with every order. Of course I chose perfume samples. Was a bit surprised by the Pinrose sample. Never heard of a "perfume towelette." WTF. It was a bit suspect because didn't show a vial in the sample choice page.

https://www.sephora.com/product/sep...il-greats-P461525?icid2=products grid:p461525


* *






On the right are the two free samples (Prada- Candy Sugar Pop and Pinrose- Secret Genius).


----------



## Glue

Indian food for girlfriend and I. Tandoori chicken tikka, mattar paneer, naan, lemon rice, and a mango lassi


----------



## Krum

I checked my banking app, hoping it was something exciting. It was petrol. Before that, it was a Mars bar. My life is pretty wild.


----------



## blue2

Fuel & car wash


----------



## leaf in the wind

A USB I didn't want to buy, but needed because I had to print/scan something. 

Fuxk the need for hand signatures. Companies and government agencies need to get out of the stone ages and graduate to digital signatures.


----------



## alwaysrunning

A printer so I don't need to go to internet cafes and input my password for ebay to be able to print of peoples addresses when I sell something.


----------



## blue2

leaf in the wind said:


> Fuxk the need for hand signatures. Companies and government agencies need to get out of the stone ages and graduate to digital signatures.


TBf it was probably worse in the stone age, you'd have to chisel your name into a stone, but yeah it's time for another advancement.


----------



## rabidfoxes

A bottle of Gavi. Cheerfully consumed on a river bank. Terrible hangover today -_-


----------



## PandaBearx

Ice, bagels, and iced tea.


----------



## wmu'14

3 pairs of shorts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Angry Orchard Cider & Jack Daniels


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I bought some finch feeders from Amazon. I get tons of sparrows at my feeders, but only the occasional goldfinch because I didn't have the right food, until now!


----------



## leaf in the wind

An $80 Indian takeout dinner for two.


----------



## Euripides

1.5L of peach ice tea, a pack of luckies, ready-to-cook pasta carbonara, a glass of tartare sauce, a bag of 50 eurocent sweets.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Lara bars (don't recommend, not good), a jar of instant coffee, 1L of cream, grapes, plums, and chocolate muffins.


----------



## Fixxer

Some 1988-89 OPC cards. I had a lot, gave some away, but I want some back. lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ordered a new seat, bike handlebar grips, a pump and new pedals for my bike on amazon.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A rotisserie chicken


----------



## either/or

Just ordered a new iPhone SE. The 128 GB one. Almost $500 with taxes. 

My phone was dying, was getting super hot when I tried to charge it, wouldn't connect to wifi, and a bunch of other problems. And I need it for work. I tried to make an appointment at the Apple store but due to Covid they only have limited staffing and so were booked solid and had no available appointments at any point over the next week. It's more than I wanted to spend but I needed a new phone quick. Oh well, should last me at least 3-4 years hopefully.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wendy’s


----------



## LuvMyRiker

*. . . . . . . .*

"We can know only that we know nothing. And that is the highest degree of human wisdom."

LEO TOLSTOY


----------



## That Random Guy

*Exam*

Last thing I bought was a cert exam attempt. Security+. Since I passed, I can put it on my resume and presumably, I'll be OK now if I get fired 'cause this will help.


----------



## Glue

Mouthwash, lotion, and salsa


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Body wash, loofah, mouthwash, and cat treats


----------



## leaf in the wind

An annual subscription of McAfee for my work laptop. But I'm going to claim it on my monthly expenses.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

an energy drink by coke company and a bag of trail mix planters.


----------



## Glue

just one bar of dove soap


----------



## leaf in the wind

Proactiv was on sale so I bought another couple months' replenishment.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

a bottle of muscle milk and a dozen of eggs


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A whole bunch of fruits and veg from the produce market.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Starbucks doubleshot energy drinks and a six pack of Heineken.


----------



## Blue Dino

Chardonnay and Sauvignon Blanc. Buy 1 Get 1 Free, so 2 bottles each.


----------



## alwaysrunning

A cappucino that was half price for eat out to help out


----------



## leaf in the wind

Cab fare and a Thai Express lunch for me and partner.


----------



## alwaysrunning

J.D. Salinger's The Catcher In The Rye from Ebay. I couldn't find it in the charity shops.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beef noodles, strawberries, chicken breasts, gatorade 6pk, toilet paper, frozen veggies, tomatoes, & onions


----------



## leaf in the wind

Energy drinks and an overpriced bubble tea

Two litres of cream, instant noodles, and a 6pack of Leffe


----------



## PandaBearx

Textbooks 📚


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A 6pk of a Blonde Belgian Tripel I’ve never seen before


----------



## leaf in the wind

Portugese chicken dinner


----------



## Cletis

Groceries (assorted food items)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Peanut butter
Bread
Bananas
Honey turkey ham
Salad
Water
Sweet potato casserole
A few Totino's pizzas

I just made a peanut butter banana sandwich and it was bombin'.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Thai Express (spicy beef pad se-ew)


----------



## Fever Dream

A box of Crunch and Munch.


----------



## either/or

Like $600 in medical bills. Hate my insurance.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Smashbox foundation primer, bag of Sour Patch kids, disinfectant wipes, toilet bowl cleaner


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gatorade & pizza & lemons


----------



## copper

Bison patties and Bison ring bologna that were delivered yesterday. I get it from a place down in Wisconsin. Only takes a day to get it delivered to my house.


----------



## harrison

A box of Valium - thank God.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

a container of plumbers putty and a cleaning kit for desktop personal computer, keyboard, tablets, IPad, etc.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Milk, bread, tea, and yogurt.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Energy drinks. But it's not doing anything.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

a bag of mixed nuts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ludwig Accent CS Custom drums with Sabian Cymbals


----------



## leaf in the wind

A megapak of toilet paper and Chinese takeout (two kinds of fried rice, mapo tofu, garlic broccoli) for me and the partner.


----------



## PandaBearx

Nail polish


----------



## Glue

Phantasy Star Online 2 stuff. Sonic “starter” pack and ragol memories pack.


----------



## discopotato

cat food


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chicken breasts, stirfry beef, pasta sauce, & cereal


----------



## leaf in the wind

Off-brand Drano, extra-large garbage bags, dishwashing soap, alcohol wipes, toothpaste, cream, instant coffee, sweetener. And some new hardcover books.


----------



## uziq

Beer


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Sour cream and shredded cheese for chili night. And two coffee plants for my sister in law because the Aldi by her didn't get any in. We are both Aldi fans and between the two of us we can cover about five stores looking for a particular special buy.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Chinese takeout for me and the partner - Fried rice, gailan, and lemon chicken.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Sesame and beef flavoured instant noodles from the Korean grocery... they raised the prices!! It used to be C$5 or C$6 for a pack of 4. Now it's C$8. That's a huge jump. Damn you COVID.


----------



## either/or

Went on a shopping spree of sorts: 


- 2 books 
- New wireless charger for my new iPhone
- Big thing of Tide Pods
- Bread and bagels
- USB extension cable
- Thermometer 
- Renewed car registration 
- Melatonin tablets 
- Dishwasher detergent pods
- Shampoo
- Toothpaste
- Blades for my razor 
- Deodorant


----------



## leaf in the wind

either/or said:


> Went on a shopping spree of sorts:
> 
> - 2 books
> - New wireless charger for my new iPhone
> - Big thing of Tide Pods
> - Bread and bagels
> - USB extension cable
> - Thermometer
> - Renewed car registration
> - Melatonin tablets
> - Dishwasher detergent pods
> - Shampoo
> - Toothpaste
> - Blades for my razor
> - Deodorant


Those all look like very practical and necessary purchases. Reminds me I should get a thermometre.

-

I made a bulk order of disposable masks - Medical grade and occupational. I plan to store the medical ones in my closet for the event sh.it gets more serious out there.

A three month replenishment of contact lenses.

A bottle of Ole Henrickson Vitamin C serum.

All kinds of takeout, energy drinks, household stuff, and groceries.

Plus a fancy sushi dinner a couple nights ago.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I spent about C$300 in the past two days, over a third of that on new underwear and sleepshirts. 

Plus lysol spray, Drano, a new toothbrush, Polysporin, hair conditioner, moisturizer, Dove body washes, chocolate milk, energy drinks, Earl grey tea, instant coffee, 6pack of Leffe, red grapes, and a fancy Indian takeout for me and my roommate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

a few items like can of energy drink, container of potato chips, all purpose seasoning, and a bottle of vegetable oil.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 6pks of Dragon Stout & a 24pk of Keystone Lager


----------



## Cletis

Groceries


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yorkville PA monitors


----------



## either/or

Air duster and a lightening to 3.5 mm adapter


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Headset earpads.


----------



## Glue

Arcade stick. Hori Fighting Edge PS4. Tracking says I’m getting it Thursday


----------



## Evo1114

Battery powered leaf blower and a pair of decorative mason jar night lights.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Christmas gifts. I like to get it out of the way early.


----------



## aqwsderf

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Christmas gifts. I like to get it out of the way early.


I need to start looking before deadlines start stressing me out!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cellucor energy drink, toothpaste, and washing machine cleaner tablets.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer & herb


----------



## D'avjo

Stussy teeshirt, diadora old school trainers, DCShoes trainers and some socks!


----------



## Memories of Silence

a ps3.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Some things from the drug store, and my haircut.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Gas-o-leen


----------



## Glue

Internet bill



Glue said:


> Arcade stick. Hori Fighting Edge PS4. Tracking says I'm getting it Thursday


Got it


----------



## kurtzouma

The last thing I bought is a PunkJuice special design battery case for my iphone X. It has a dedicated glass cutout for the camera.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maple Whisky & beer


----------



## green9206

Power bank.


----------



## either/or

A lightening port hub thing so I can charge my phone and listen to music in the car at the same time and an iPhone car mount thing. I've never used one before but feel like its probably safer than always having it in my hand and looking down at it.


----------



## Raies

A duster for my pc.

Figured it'd come cheaper in the end than buying all that compressed air


----------



## Whatswhat

Soap, lip balm and Greek yogurt


----------



## Loserunwanted

Gifts for my stepfather


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Pizza


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Eye drop applicators


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer


----------



## Noca

Za


----------



## IcedOver

A bag of Carolina Reaper beef jerky from a beef jerky-only store at the mall. It's all made by the same manufacturer. Had never been at the place and gravitated towards the hot stuff. Nothing is wrong with the beef itself; it's nice and tender. However, it is not hot. The ingredients list "Less than 2%" of any of the hot ingredients, and it gives about 2% of the heat you should be getting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> A bag of Carolina Reaper beef jerky from a beef jerky-only store at the mall. It's all made by the same manufacturer. Had never been at the place and gravitated towards the hot stuff. Nothing is wrong with the beef itself; it's nice and tender. However, it is not hot. The ingredients list "Less than 2%" of any of the hot ingredients, and it gives about 2% of the heat you should be getting.


 Please tell me every mall now has a beef jerky only store? That could definitely get me into the mall.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Vtech cordless phone. I've lived without a phone in my room for years and I realized a basic cordless phone that is perfectly serviceable is now pretty cheap. Seems to work well. Not bad for 20 bucks.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Eye drops and Halls lozenges.


----------



## Crisigv

Some really pretty fountain pen inks.


----------



## harrison

Shoes


----------



## Cletis

A shovel


----------



## Cletis

WillYouStopDave said:


> Vtech cordless phone. I've lived without a phone in my room for years and I realized a basic cordless phone that is perfectly serviceable is now pretty cheap. Seems to work well. Not bad for 20 bucks.


I've got a Vtech myself but it has an answering machine built into it. I rarely use it since I do all my calling on my cell now. But I don't call anyone much anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A 12x12x1 HDPE sheet. I'm going to make a throttle body spacer out of it by stenciling it with the gasket and cutting it with a router.


----------



## Glue

sopapilla cheesecake


----------



## Glue

Medium pizza with 16 piece parmesan bread bites from Dominos. Ate it all by myself


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Electricity


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Donuts, a 6pk of Dragon Stout, & 4 Delirium Tremens


----------



## harrison

A packet of Cadbury Favourites. I saw them on the TV so I thought I'd give them a go.

Very disappointing tbh - they only had two turkish delights in the whole pack. Cheeky devils.


----------



## uziq

Cigarettes, a soy-based meal replacement drink, and a can of coffee.


----------



## john.myles

Two covid medical masks. Black. $5.00 for the two of them.


----------



## wmu'14

Prescriptions for my mouth surgery
Applesauce
lasagna frozen
cookies
salad


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Milk, cereal, oranges, k-cups, paper towels, yogurt


----------



## harrison

Just some groceries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mississippi Mud Black & Tan, Rochefort 10, & a boot mickey of Jagermeister


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Christmas gifts for my nephews. Almost done shopping.


----------



## Cletis

Can opener


----------



## Lyyli

A cake and wine


----------



## either/or

Flu shot, Gabapentin refill, soap and paper towels.


----------



## uziq

various hard seltzers from 7/11


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Caps for my herb bowls, a new hardcase for my phone, Omega-3 vitamins, caps for my guitar toggle switch, & winter steel tor hikers


----------



## Memories of Silence

An Ancestry DNA test, which should be fun.  I've wanted one for about eight years.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> An Ancestry DNA test, which should be fun.  I've wanted one for about eight years.


I might do that too - I was thinking about that a while ago, would be fun. 

I had to take some pants back and change them, plus I bought a few shirts and a new tablet. Quite busy in the city now - so good to be out and about a bit at the shops again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 PA speakers, 4 audio cables, 5 pairs of jeans, 2 long sleeve shirts


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

One of those grippy rubber mats that goes inside the shower.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Chinese food.


----------



## blue2

Pizza.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Books


----------



## Canadian Brotha

20ft 1/4” cable & a 30ft usb cable


----------



## Paul

An autographed copy of Hank Greenwald's "This Copyrighted Broadcast" (as a present).


----------



## shyguy07

Some fast food I think (I dunno it's been over a week now since I've bought anything).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Two bottles of good quality hand soap for only a dollar each and they're a decent size. Good enough I bought some more of them. And got toothpaste, bodywash, shampoo, etc. Mainly things I needed. And a BLT sub.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> And a BLT sub.


 Bonus points if you took a pic of it before you ate it.


----------



## Lisa

Gnocci filled with Ricotta and pesto.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Bonus points if you took a pic of it before you ate it.


Unfortunately, I did not. :frown2:


----------



## blue2

Chicken fried rice, coffee.


----------



## harrison

Actually it was a sausage roll with tomato sauce (from David Jones Food Hall) - not bad, hadn't had one for ages.


----------



## Fixxer

Have to change the EGR valve on my car so I ordered one.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Auto insurance


----------



## Glue

Chili cheese fries with a large Orange Bang


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Grocery delivery


----------



## Skeletra

This beautiful Christmas tree ornament <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## blue2

Fixxer said:


> Have to change the EGR valve on my car so I ordered one.


You know your car doesn't need that, software upgrade & it's gone.


----------



## Whatswhat

A small hot coffee from McDonald’s, they actually have good coffee.


----------



## Fixxer

blue2 said:


> You know your car doesn't need that, software upgrade & it's gone.


My EGR valve came in but anyway, I thought my car was too old for a software upgrade but apparently yep, it still could have been upgraded.


----------



## blue2

Fixxer said:


> My EGR valve came in but anyway, I thought my car was too old for a software upgrade but apparently yep, it still could have been upgraded.


Yeah well in the current context of the climate crisis etc its probably better on.


----------



## riverbird

A scale, new essential oil diffuser, and some essential oils.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A lot of groceries. lol Got a 50 percent off on all groceries so got 200 dollars worth of stuff for 100.

I got two tubes of toothpaste, shampoo, bananas, grapes, bread, honey ham, canned goods, noodles, trash bags, conditioner, laundry detergent, 2 gallons of water, 5 packs of drinks, dog treats, cookies, TV dinners, Salisbury steak, hamburger meat, hash browns, grits, apple pie, some mildly spicy buffalo chicken sandwich that came with ranch dressing, cocktail sauce, and whatever else I got.

That was money well spent. I know of someone who spent 525 worth and saved half that but I didnt want to spend too much at once. Still awesome either away.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Evan Williams Bourbon, Bearface Whisky, Dragon Stout 6pk, & American Vintage 12pk


----------



## either/or

#10 self-seal security envelopes. Thats what I use to send my rent check every month and I was running out. I got a box of 100 so that should last me forever since I never send anything else by mail.


----------



## Crisigv

Some beads from Michael's


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Draft stops for doors
- Storage Jars
- Gloves
- Noodles
- Gatorade


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Doordash


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My mum's Christmas present. I got the wrong size paper though.


----------



## usurname46873

2 facemasks and notebook

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Ayushi7

Chocolate


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Three books for less than 8 dollars. Can't wait to read them.


----------



## Blue Dino

Brought 5 of these because they're on sale at $2 each at the supermarket. I really hope this will last me quite a while.


----------



## either/or

^ wow you must really like cheese - that's 10 pounds of cheese. I usually only get like like a quarter or half a pound when I go.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Brought 5 of these because they're on sale at $2 each at the supermarket. I really hope this will last me quite a while.


What you have there is ten pounds of constipation. Enjoy. :flush


----------



## Noca

Some 3M command strips


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Cat treats


----------



## thomasjune

A couple of Christmas cards. I need to get a few more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> What you have there is ten pounds of constipation. Enjoy. :flush


Or diarrhea. :flush


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Brought 5 of these because they're on sale at $2 each at the supermarket. I really hope this will last me quite a while.


 I've given up on that kind of shopping because all that will happen will be that I'll get home and eat every bit of it as fast as I can digest it.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've given up on that kind of shopping because all that will happen will be that I'll get home and eat every bit of it as fast as I can digest it.


That's what I am worried about. I love cutting slices of these to go with wine. Chances are they will go bad before I can finish them, so I think I might just end up dumping 3 bricks of those to the food bank.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> That's what I am worried about. I love cutting slices of these to go with wine. Chances are they will go bad before I can finish them, so I think I might just end up dumping 3 bricks of those to the food bank.


 Holy crap I didn't notice they are 2 lbs each when I wrote that! Yeah. I'd totally eat myself to death if I had those in my possession right now. I'd probably just take the whole brick and eat it with my hands by gnawing on it. Plus I just love cheese anyway so.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Three books for less than 8 dollars. Can't wait to read them.


Bargain! Let us know if they're any good :smile2: I have found some good ones that people have left on the street here :smile2:


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Or diarrhea. :flush












Now I know what to get you for Christmas. A Tillamook gift basket, and an evening on the loo.


----------



## D'avjo

Airpod pros for my daughters xmas, Occulus Quest II for my sons xmas, two small new potatoes for my nephew as a thanks for the can of tesco baked beans he bought me last year, a pair of replay jeans and a cav empt hoodie for moi.****ing skint big time now !


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Bargain! Let us know if they're any good :smile2: I have found some good ones that people have left on the street here :smile2:


Yea, can't beat that. I'll update one day.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> Now I know what to get you for Christmas. A Tillamook gift basket, and an evening on the loo.


That actually looks awesome :b . Perishable gift baskets are often underrated.


----------



## Fun Spirit

A visa gift card for myself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Three motion sensor nightlights for the bathrooms and the kitchen. I like that they're bright enough to make a quick bathroom stop without having to turn on the main lights. Can brush your teeth or whatever you need to do. I'm hoping the one in the kitchen will have enough range to be triggered when my dad gets up in the middle of the night so he won't trip over anything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bedframe, sheets, towels, nightstand, rocking chair & ottoman, bubble hash, groceries


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Snickers drink :blank


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A Snickers drink :blank


lol what, that exists? Like a liquefied Snickers bar? Oh man, :blank is right. Dammit, now I want one really bad. Crap.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> lol what, that exists? Like a liquefied Snickers bar? Oh man, :blank is right. Dammit, now I want one really bad. Crap.


Haha. It's literally a Snickers bar in liquid form. They taste super good. I only see them at the gas stations here. I buy them here and there. I had the Twix one once as well.

I remember I was really thirsty when I was on a beach trip in Savannah, Georgia and got one there. lmao That was the first time I tried one. Not sure how long they've been out.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha. It's literally a Snickers bar in liquid form. They taste super good. I only see them at the gas stations here. I buy them here and there. I had the Twix one once as well.
> 
> I remember I was really thirsty when I was on a beach trip in Savannah, Georgia and got one there. lmao That was the first time I tried one. Not sure how long they've been out.


idk I feel like that's the type of beverage where the first two swigs taste really amazing but by the time you get to the bottom of the bottle you either want to puke or sob or some combination where you're basically puke-sobbing in a corner somewhere by yourself questioning your entire life. Or maybe it's just me that does that, I tend to get a bit carried away sometimes. But idc I'm still gonna get one the next time I see it, need liquefied snickers :cup


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> idk I feel like that's the type of beverage where the first two swigs taste really amazing but by the time you get to the bottom of the bottle you either want to puke or sob or some combination where you're basically puke-sobbing in a corner somewhere by yourself questioning your entire life. Or maybe it's just me that does that, I tend to get a bit carried away sometimes. But idc I'm still gonna get one the next time I see it, need liquefied snickers :cup


lmao I guess I'm the complete opposite. Well, enjoy either way. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

Some items online from a new store I discovered. I really like the store. Now I have to wait until it come in the mail. Not Christmas related. I just happen to buy it around Christmas.


----------



## hyacinth girl

mulled wine :cup


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Milk, pineapple, baby spinach, and some Christmas cookies that were marked down


----------



## blue2

A jumbo jet, they're pretty cheap now.


----------



## Caduceus

Bought myself a smart thermostat (an Ecobee), some sweaters, and a couple of video games on Boxing Day.


----------



## Replicante

New sd card


----------



## either/or

I just had to spend like $800 to fix my crappy car. What a money pit. I guess its cheaper than a new car, at least I don't owe anything on it.


----------



## harrison

Another pale blue linen shirt - nice and cool for summer.


----------



## Replicante

I ordered Sicilian pizza.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A blood pressure cuff/monitor thingie. I didn't like the number I got at my last doctor's visit so I want to keep an eye on it. Of course, I was also insanely nervous, so there's that.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Coffee pods, some cups and a box of bread mix.


CoolLilChickadee said:


> A blood pressure cuff/monitor thingie. I didn't like the number I got at my last doctor's visit so I want to keep an eye on it. Of course, I was also insanely nervous, so there's that.


I hope that improves soon, and is nothing you'll have to worry about. :squeeze


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Silent Memory said:


> Coffee pods, some cups and a box of bread mix.
> I hope that improves soon, and is nothing you'll have to worry about. :squeeze


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CoolLilChickadee said:


> A blood pressure cuff/monitor thingie. I didn't like the number I got at my last doctor's visit so I want to keep an eye on it. Of course, I was also insanely nervous, so there's that.


 They have bluetooth ones now. They're expensive but it might be worth it.


----------



## zonebox

We purchased a robot that will sweep our floors. I don't really mind sweeping, but, I mean, it is a robot.. I love robots - they are so cool. For Christmas we bought a little vacuum bot for $20 on sale at Bed Bath and Beyond, to give it a trial run and see if my dog would make of it a chew toy. Seeing that it was successful, we are now purchasing a much more sophisticated one that uses a camera, maps the floor, and has a charging station it will return to. It is pretty cool, and not very expensive - not as high quality of a Roomba from what I understand, but close, and a fraction of the cost.


Our $20 bot, will be regulated to a room all of his own. My daughter has a fascination with bots too, and likes to keep her door closed so she will get him. We called him Bob, because, I thought Bob the robot sounded pretty cool.. plus I can sing "Bob the robot, you can do it!" Our new one will be here tomorrow, and I am thinking of calling him Bob 2 point "O". We can build him better, faster, ya know?

That is a fraction of our stimulus, a larger portion of it will be used to purchase a vinyl fence for our yard. My neighbor and I are going to pay for one section, he wants it professionally installed so we will go for that. The other section I will install myself though, that will be a lot cheaper.


I could get used to the UBI, I really could..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@zonebox

Rowbutts


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A rare video game off eBay.


----------



## coeur_brise

Canned gravy, chips, cookies. Strangely, I went to the drugstore to specifically look for a type of chip/crisp and they had a chip sale and were all sold out. Weird.


----------



## zonebox

@*WillYouStopDave*

That was a pretty cool video, I feel bad for the guy that designed them because he never got to see his dream come to pass though. One thing I always found interesting about a lot of futurist thinkers, is how they saw the future. It was often based on how they saw the present, they were often unable to see how society might change. Futurists back in the 50s - 80s had this strange idea that society would remain unchanged, we would have a nuclear family still, that people would still have the same behavior and mannerisms - but there would be new technology. They rarely considered that humans will change along with the new technology, as it set us free from the burdens we once held we would change along with it. Also the practicality of innovations was often overlooked, a lot of futurists envisioned flying cars but never considered all of the factors involved with them, I mean, we do technically have flying cars, but I can only imagine it is not as simple as having a flying car, we would have to consider all of the other flying cars, what happens when they break down and slam into buildings below them.

One of my favorite things to do, when thinking of future technology, is imagine how people will change. It is not just the technology that fascinates me, but how people will change along with it. We are every bit as much as our surrounding technology as we are our flesh, it changes us, and that only makes sense since it is an extension of ourselves. Humans have been one of the few specie out there, that have the capacity to use tools as an extension of itself. My own views have long been that as we innovate better technology we will slowly become more and more solitary by nature, which seems to be the case. I think people insist humans are by nature a social specie, but I see us differently, I think we tend to try to control one another in order to control our environment, and the only means that we can currently do that is through one another - it is one of the things that scare the hell out of me about people. I think when we have the technology, our reliance upon one another will lessen and as the such people will naturally start to spend less time among one another. Sites like social media, will mostly vanish and their use will gravitate toward more so a tool for loved ones. Once we have AI bots that are more sophisticated, people will more than likely spend their social time chatting with them, and even forming friendships with them. Stuff like this, has a very real impact on us, it changes society.

Anyway, that video was really cool, it is a time capsule of sorts and I love stuff like that. I love seeing how society changes, how people once thought the future will be. It is a fun way to pass the day. I look forward to getting Bob two point oh in a few hours :lol Not quite what was envisioned by people like the guy in this video, I think it would be really cool to see his reaction though, it would be awesome if he were here to enjoy it. I wonder how he would react to society though, if he would be okay with how people changed?

Edit:
A lot of movies did this too, with their vision of the future, which are pretty fun to watch. Futuristic movies, where the people remain unchanged, including haircuts, while all of the technology around them was different :lol


----------



## harrison

Strawberry yoghurt, blueberries, chips (thin cut), croissants, massaman curry sauce, coconut milk, chewy caramel and white chocolate Tim Tams.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

This cart, so that I have a place to put the to-be-read books by my bed so they're not in a stack on the floor.


----------



## either/or

CoolLilChickadee said:


> This cart, so that I have a place to put the to-be-read books by my bed so they're not in a stack on the floor.


Ikea? I have the same one in like a reddish orange rust color. I use it for my overflow of books too, I have it by my desk. I didn't put the wheels or handle thing on it though cause I don't move it around. The quality is pretty good given the price.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CoolLilChickadee said:


> This cart, so that I have a place to put the to-be-read books by my bed so they're not in a stack on the floor.


That looks identical to the one my mother has for her flowers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I bought new headphones and a very small 1tb external hard drive.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

either/or said:


> Ikea? I have the same one in like a reddish orange rust color. I use it for my overflow of books too, I have it by my desk. I didn't put the wheels or handle thing on it though cause I don't move it around. The quality is pretty good given the price.


Amazon



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That looks identical to the one my mother has for her flowers.


It's handy! :smile2:


----------



## zonebox

As a continuation of my previous posts regarding my robot vacuum, I must say I am really impressed with him. I've decided on the name of "RoboBob the magnificent", and even have given him a gender. It is fun to watch him go around, figure out the lay of the land, do my throw rugs, and pick a plethora of hair from my dog.. I mean, RoboBob has even found jewelry for me that no one in my household has ever seen.. no kidding, I think he has a spirit for exploration and treasure!


My floors are now always free from crumbs, dust, dirt, etc.. and he even goes under my couch, love seat, dresser, entertainment centers and bed.. I mean, heck, I'm impressed..after he is done he heads back to his charging station and gives a cheerful little tune to let me know. I think he was worth the $199 we spent on him, although, admittedly I would have really liked to get the newest roomba, those things are really cool, and from what I understand the next generation of these floor cleaners will have AI to detect the various items they may encounter on the ground, that to me is incredibly fascinating - but not in my budget when they retail to close to $1000 USD. I think it would be even more cool, if you got a notification if it found something important, say, like the car keys you have lost under the couch and spent an hour looking for. I wouldn't doubt if that is included at some point, perhaps even a notification if it stumbles upon critters or notices mold on baseboards, the possibilities are really intriguing. 



The one I bought is good enough, and sure, he may swallow up unknown jewelry (which may or may not be cursed) but there are a lot of features packed in there, including an android app that works with him. He created a map of my floors, and I sectioned them off into rooms - which is pretty cool because I can have him go off and just clean one room if I want.


Of course, I could just use my $6 broom and do the work myself.. I have to admit, I do feel really lazy owning one of these right now, and spending that much money.. but I really do like it.


----------



## Myosr

let's wait for two months and see :roll

"for men only" :con

I want my manly scalp hair back.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Famous

A10 kilo bag of dog food for the mutt...


----------



## SunshineSam218

I bought some cute Care Bear Slippers!! 

I love them!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## alwaysrunning

Trainers and cargo pants. I wore my trainers back from work the other day and my feet were soaked as the water had got in, they're still on the radiator now. I like all the little pockets in cargo pants


----------



## Canadian Brotha

200W powered subwoofer


----------



## harrison

Two lovely old leather books from the mid-1800's. Odd volumes and one is in French but lovely bindings and ridiculously cheap. One is ex-library with a very unusual classification number stamped into the calf spine. Beautiful.

Also two Harry Potter books that were brand new and still in the shop from 2017 - 1st impressions of that edition and probably already worth a few bob. Anything Harry Potter becomes collectable very quickly.


----------



## staticradio725

harrison said:


> Two lovely old leather books from the mid-1800's. Odd volumes and one is in French but lovely bindings and ridiculously cheap. One is ex-library with a very unusual classification number stamped into the calf spine. Beautiful.
> 
> Also two Harry Potter books that were brand new and still in the shop from 2017 - 1st impressions of that edition and probably already worth a few bob. Anything Harry Potter becomes collectable very quickly.


Man, I was going to post that the last thing I bought was a box of cookies that have since been devoured, but now I don't even know if I want to, on the heels of this very classy post!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zildjian K Mastersound Hi-Hat Cymbals


----------



## buggy

Ricotto and 2 cans of energy drink.

If that doesn't count: I've been ogling a drawing tablet and am wanting to pull the trigger.


----------



## harrison

staticradio725 said:


> Man, I was going to post that the last thing I bought was a box of cookies that have since been devoured, but now I don't even know if I want to, on the heels of this very classy post!


Thanks - and nothing wrong with cookies. (or biscuits as we call them here)


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

USB charging cords


----------



## zedsonata

A tube of Aldi toothpaste.


----------



## Sever

I bought some ps4 games.


----------



## harrison

A few groceries and a $14 dollar toaster. I don't think I understand how they can even make one for that price.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Dried hunter sausage sticks from the butcher shop up the street. Cherry bacon cheddar flavor. So good.


----------



## harrison

A new fan. (very cheap) Seems like this is the time for new appliances at my place.


----------



## AsIBleedOut

harrison said:


> A few groceries and a $14 dollar toaster. I don't think I understand how they can even make one for that price.


If you have a gas stove you can get an open flame (camping) toaster for like $5 on Amazon. They make great grilled cheese sandwiches. Electric ones can't do that. It would get cheese in it.


----------



## harrison

AsIBleedOut said:


> If you have a gas stove you can get an open flame (camping) toaster for like $5 on Amazon. They make great grilled cheese sandwiches. Electric ones can't do that. It would get cheese in it.


Thanks for that - but I already got a new toaster the other day. My old one wouldn't pop up any more. I think the new one cost $14. (I'm very fond of a bargain.)


----------



## AsIBleedOut

harrison said:


> Thanks for that - but I already got a new toaster the other day. My old one wouldn't pop up any more. I think the new one cost $14. (I'm very fond of a bargain.)


That's what I gathered from the first post about it. Congrats on the toaster.


----------



## discopotato

cat food


----------



## Pechorin

I bought an anthology book on the topic of epistemology. Why? Because I'm not entirely sure I know anything and I kinda want to know if that's true. I know this sounds like a bad pun, but I'm being pretty serious. This is no laughing matter. I'm a paranoid mess thanks to Descartes.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Another book, on Amazon. Also on the look out, on eBay, for another long wool skirt. The last one I got was actually a uniform item from some posh school, but it was too small to do up the zip fully. I need at least a size 12.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A small amplifier & speakon to speaker wire adaptors


----------



## Orb

14tb external hard drive


----------



## Noca

FFVII on steam. Never actually got around to playing the original from beginning to end 20+ years ago.


----------



## Fever Dream

A pint of ice cream from a local shop... and it was pretty good.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Strawberries, bananas, cheese, coffee, salad greens, bacon


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A 12 inch T-Fal pan. Ummmm....it's a little....bigger than I realized. It didn't look that big in the store. I got it because the small 8 inch one was handle-heavy and a bit limiting in what it could be used for. I like it but it's massive on our tiny stove! :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

More paint and a book of photos as a present for my sister.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The book The Life of Pi. I'm just waiting on it to get here. Might be awhile before I read it since I'm currently catching up on a couple books. Can't wait to get it in the mail. Been wanting to read it for years. Heard it was good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Grocery Delivery Order


----------



## zonebox

_/me dusts off thread.._


I purchased a Kindle Fire 8", they are half price right now so I decided to go for it. My trusty RCA Cambio is getting really sluggish, and can not play videos reliably anymore, and I needed something that is easy to transport and that I can rest on my treadmill to watch videos on. I would just use my phone, but that I use to count my steps so it has to stay in my pocket.

So far, I'm impressed, I don't like their appstore so I installed google play on it and it works pretty good. I just spent the past hour downloading perfect world mobile, and logged in and it runs pretty smoothly so far. This is the cheaper one with 2gb of ram, and 32gb of memory - it is expandable via sd card and I read somewhere you can move apps to the SD card - if so then that is cool. It said 12 hours of use, but I doubt it will make it that long when I'm playing around on it. 

Anyway, I'm happy with it - I look forward to reading a few books on it later.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> _/me dusts off thread.._
> 
> 
> I purchased a Kindle Fire 8", they are half price right now so I decided to go for it. My trusty RCA Cambio is getting really sluggish, and can not play videos reliably anymore, and I needed something that is easy to transport and that I can rest on my treadmill to watch videos on. I would just use my phone, but that I use to count my steps so it has to stay in my pocket.
> 
> So far, I'm impressed, I don't like their appstore so I installed google play on it and it works pretty good. I just spent the past hour downloading perfect world mobile, and logged in and it runs pretty smoothly so far. This is the cheaper one with 2gb of ram, and 32gb of memory - it is expandable via sd card and I read somewhere you can move apps to the SD card - if so then that is cool. It said 12 hours of use, but I doubt it will make it that long when I'm playing around on it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy with it - I look forward to reading a few books on it later.


 I have the (much older) Kindle Fire 7". I got it probably in 2016 around this time of year for like $35 so I was never disappointed with it's limitations. And I will say that battery was and still is a lot better than I expected when I bought it. I just left it as it was. I tried to install Google Play on it a time or two but screwed up and ended up just restoring it to factory state. I usually end up using the Fire to tweak the settings for my Echo Dot because the Alexa app eats my phone battery fast (cheap phone). This is usually a great time of year to buy the Amazon stuff as they're practically giving it away.


----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave It has been going for about two hours now, perhaps a little longer and it is at 77% so I think you are right. I also just added a remote for our FireStick, and it works good. My wife has amazon prime on her account, so I created a second profile for her and it carried over to mine so I can use it anytime. Now I have a bunch of free books to read, and can watch prime videos - yay 🙃 The only problem, is it is downloading all of her books right now, it has been going for about half an hour.


----------



## copper

Bought gas this morning and ordered cat litter.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chicken salad spread for my sandwiches. Lol


----------



## mt moyt

excluding food, a basketball and torch light from decathlon.


----------



## zonebox

Cyberpunk 2077 - it is for sale on steam, at half price.

Currently it is downloading, and I should be able to play it tomorrow. I've read a lot of mixed reviews on this game, but hopefully it will be worth my time. I'm honestly fine with bugs most of the time, so long as they are entertaining, like with Skyrim. I was surprised to find it will run on my laptop, considering this was a budget gaming laptop I purchased four years ago. I don't expect it will run fantastic, but I do think it will run well enough.


This will be the newest game I have purchased in a while, I think the last was Shadowlands for World of Warcraft.. which I got a couple hundred hours of gameplay from. I usually wait for the games to come down drastically in price before purchasing them, being that we are close to Black Friday they have come down enough for me to splurge. It was either going to be this game, or GTA5 which was around the same price.. I hope I made the right choice.

I feel kind of spoiled now, a new kindle fire and a game. The kindle has been awesome btw, I've been reading a book on it and really enjoying the 8 inch form factor which fits in my hands easily, like a novel in my hands - I get a kick out of the page turn animation which I have seen before, but is always a nice touch. Also it handles games pretty well. The only complaint I have, is that the power button is very easy to hit while playing games and I have found myself pushing it by accident occasionally which will lock the screen. I have found ways to disable it, but have decided against doing so as it requires a bit of work and I can just as easily change my muscle memory to accommodate for it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 - it is for sale on steam, at half price.
> 
> Currently it is downloading, and I should be able to play it tomorrow. I've read a lot of mixed reviews on this game, but hopefully it will be worth my time. I'm honestly fine with bugs most of the time, so long as they are entertaining, like with Skyrim. I was surprised to find it will run on my laptop, considering this was a budget gaming laptop I purchased four years ago. I don't expect it will run fantastic, but I do think it will run well enough.
> 
> 
> This will be the newest game I have purchased in a while, I think the last was Shadowlands for World of Warcraft.. which I got a couple hundred hours of gameplay from. I usually wait for the games to come down drastically in price before purchasing them, being that we are close to Black Friday they have come down enough for me to splurge. It was either going to be this game, or GTA5 which was around the same price.. I hope I made the right choice.
> 
> I feel kind of spoiled now, a new kindle fire and a game. The kindle has been awesome btw, I've been reading a book on it and really enjoying the 8 inch form factor which fits in my hands easily, like a novel in my hands - I get a kick out of the page turn animation which I have seen before, but is always a nice touch. Also it handles games pretty well. The only complaint I have, is that the power button is very easy to hit while playing games and I have found myself pushing it by accident occasionally which will lock the screen. I have found ways to disable it, but have decided against doing so as it requires a bit of work and I can just as easily change my muscle memory to accommodate for it.


Hmm it's on sale on gog.com too. Tempting but I'm wondering whether to wait longer before playing because I don't have immediate plans to play. I know Skyrim is £9.99 on steam now, and I think I've seen it get to really low prices during sales (+ The Witcher 3 is 4.99 now, and GoTY edition is 6.99) so if I wait long enough it will probably go down more in the next few years... Hmmmmm. Might wait. I prefer to buy stuff off steam if possible too these days.


----------



## zonebox

Persephone The Dread said:


> The Witcher 3 is 4.99 now


Oooh  I think I might buy that as well. I purchased Skyrim a while ago, and Oblivion, I would like to get Resident Evil but even at the price it is now it is a bit too steep for me. Like yourself, I usually wait around till they come down in price, $30 is a rare treat for a game, but $50 is still too much for me to justify a purchase and that is what they want for resident evil at this time. 

I just started playing Cyberpunk 2077 about an hour ago, unfortunately it is a holiday here so I haven't had much of a chance to really dig my teeth into it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> Oooh  I think I might buy that as well. I purchased Skyrim a while ago, and Oblivion, I would like to get Resident Evil but even at the price it is now it is a bit too steep for me. Like yourself, I usually wait around till they come down in price, $30 is a rare treat for a game, but $50 is still too much for me to justify a purchase and that is what they want for resident evil at this time.
> 
> I just started playing Cyberpunk 2077 about an hour ago, unfortunately it is a holiday here so I haven't had much of a chance to really dig my teeth into it.


Oh yeah I bought Skyrim the day it came out on ps3 because I was having PC problems at the time I think, and then later on PC. I couldn't really wait for that one lol. (just realised my other post was vague I just bought Skyrim up, because it's another triple A game that went down a lot in price over the years.) I now have multiple copies of different versions of both Oblivion and Skyrim because I was also given a copy of Oblivion by someone else who I used to live with who wanted to get rid of it or something. I can't remember now but I had the GoTY edition on PC, and I think everyone else in the house also already owned it because everyone was a game dev student and they obviously had multiple copies.

Oh yeah it's thanksgiving. I'm mostly aware of that happening because of all the sales that happen around that time online. 🤣 (We don't have thanksgiving here obviously, but shops irl and online adopted the black Friday thing in the past few years anyway.)


----------



## harrison

A plain croissant and a decaf, weak, skinny latte. Trying to cut down on my caffeine intake.


----------



## JH1983

A new phone that won't be here for a few weeks. My charging port broke on mine a few days ago. Got a pretty good deal that seemed easier than trying to fix it myself or file a claim to get it fixed. So wireless slow charging only till then.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Tomatoes, garlic, asparagus, cauliflower, mint, cavolo nero, courgettes, bananas, tea bags, oat milk, cannellini beans...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orange juice and deicer for my windshield.


----------



## Blue Dino

A massage gun, facial moisturizer, mechanical keyboard, a 300pk of chamomile & earl grey tea bags, and a pair of RGB ambience lamps that syncs to music and sounds (this will likely be an utter waste of money).


----------



## either/or

A $1 fee to park in the lot next to the dentist office I go to. There was no street parking left so I had to forfeit the buck.


----------



## either/or

Blue Dino said:


> A massage gun, facial moisturizer, mechanical keyboard, a 300pk of chamomile & earl grey tea bags, and a pair of RGB ambience lamps that syncs to music and sounds (this will likely be an utter waste of money).


The randomness of these items definitely makes this sound like an Amazon splurge haha. I know these well lol.

I recently bought a massage gun as well but the battery dies so quick. I think it only lasts about 15 mins on the highest setting once fully charged. So basically I'm constantly charging it. I specifically bought a $100 model instead of one of the cheaper ones hoping it could have decent battery life. Curses!

I've been meaning to get one of those lamps, actually. One of the ones you can touch to turn it on. The ceiling lights in my apartment are so bright and harsh I need something softer for at night when I'm trying to trick myself into relaxing like non-neurotic humans are known to do. I think it will be the best item of your splurge!


----------



## Blue Dino

either/or said:


> The randomness of these items definitely makes this sound like an Amazon splurge haha. I know these well lol.
> 
> I recently bought a massage gun as well but the battery dies so quick. I think it only lasts about 15 mins on the highest setting once fully charged. So basically I'm constantly charging it. I specifically bought a $100 model instead of one of the cheaper ones hoping it could have decent battery life. Curses!
> 
> I've been meaning to get one of those lamps, actually. One of the ones you can touch to turn it on. The ceiling lights in my apartment are so bright and harsh I need something softer for at night when I'm trying to trick myself into relaxing like non-neurotic humans are known to do. I think it will be the best item of your splurge!


The massage gun and the facial moisturizer I do kind of need. I do have neck and shoulder tension for awhile, so it was something I could experiment with in the massage gun. But thanks for letting me know the battery being iffy. It's something I am afraid of too reading some of the reviews. Mine might be worse since it's a sub $40 one. I was hoping they might have one with a power cord, but all I see are the rechargeable cordless ones. But I guess 15mins is a good time, since I don't want to overdo it. 😅 

The mechanical keyboard is something I've always want to try out, but hesitant since I don't wanna spend more than $60 for something just to try out. This one I brought is $35 so I figure it's the best chance for me to do so at least.

I've always been a sucker for those RGB lighting appliances. But I have a feeling it would give me a psychedelic seizure and I will just use them once and throw them into the storage pile like most of the other stuff I brought. The general RGB smart bulbs are great for that too for the softer glow. I usually have them set in a varied spectrum of the warm to fiery temperature color. A friend who visited me recently pointed out my RGB lamp gives off the same glow as her Himalayian Salt Lamp which costs about 5x more.


----------



## Blue Dino

Very close to buying an Amazon Fire Tablet right now. Even though I still have an iPad Pro that works flawlessly. But I want a cheap tablet I can bring out and about comfortably.

I also am thinking of buying my step dad a fitness band for his birthday coming up. But if I do, long story short, it will definitely re-trigger my mom to try to dig at me into finding out stuff about my own personal medical and health information.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Very close to buying an Amazon Fire Tablet right now. Even though I still have an iPad Pro that works flawlessly. But I want a cheap tablet I can bring out and about comfortably.


If you're going to, I'd aim for the newest and highest spec one they have. I don't know if they even do much upgrading on the hardware on those but the one I have from several years ago is slower than molasses and although it seems to have some kind of GPS capability, it cannot be used to navigate as far as I can tell. Which is the main reason I just gave up and bought the cheapest cheap smartphone I could get (even though I have very little need for a mobile phone). I get lost easily and don't know my way around so I need Google Maps and GPS.

Anyway, I saw an Android 10 inch tablet on sale at Costco a couple days ago. I want to say it was about $120. It could probably blow the Fire tablet away in every respect and that's still pretty cheap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Clothes, boots, groceries, electronic adaptors


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you're going to, I'd aim for the newest and highest spec one they have. I don't know if they even do much upgrading on the hardware on those but the one I have from several years ago is slower than molasses and although it seems to have some kind of GPS capability, it cannot be used to navigate as far as I can tell. Which is the main reason I just gave up and bought the cheapest cheap smartphone I could get (even though I have very little need for a mobile phone). I get lost easily and don't know my way around so I need Google Maps and GPS.
> 
> Anyway, I saw an Android 10 inch tablet on sale at Costco a couple days ago. I want to say it was about $120. It could probably blow the Fire tablet away in every respect and that's still pretty cheap.


Yeah the Fire HD I had was pretty laggy. But for a tablet I want to bring out and about, I probably want something below $100. But I guess that's what make them pretty cheap. I have an uncle who had the 8" ones in every single one of his bathrooms for guests for that reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I bought some sneaker boots from Costco. I think they'll be OK but as usual when I first get new footwear, I'm not sure how well they really fit. I have never really been a fan of footwear that goes above the ankle because low-top sneakers are much more forgiving if they're a bit big. But I already have a nice pair of black low-top Adidas that I have hardly ever worn. I just didn't like the idea of wearing them in the Winter. They are designed to be light and cool in the Summer and frankly, they weren't cheap so I don't want to wear them in ice, slush and snow.

So the sneaker boots did not come in half sizes. It was either 9 or 10. 9 is a bit tight and 10 is a bit loose. I need to wear them somewhere to know if they're going to be too loose. They're kinda made of either leather or fake leather and thus, not all that flexible so it might be too annoying if they're loose. I hope not because the price was really good compared to everything else I looked at in other places.


----------



## harrison

"Bangkok Noir" a book of crime stories set in Bangkok. Plus a couple of books by an Australian artist/illustrator they had marked down to 3 dollars for some reason. Crazy price.


----------



## Crisigv

A Billy bookcase


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A video game from the thrift store I work at.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A video game from the thrift store I work at.


 Oh man. I went to Goodwill a week or so ago hoping to find some good stuff and it seems like everyone else had the same idea. The one near me usually doesn't have much good stuff anyway but I usually find at least one gem every time I'm there. I feel a little bit guilty. Years ago, I put my original Xbox and several games on Craigslist for like 15 bucks and nobody wanted them so I threw them in the trash. I wish I'd donated them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not a purchase but I traded my Schecter Tempest Custom guitar for a Michael Kelly Vex Deluxe guitar


----------



## harrison

More books.


----------



## zonebox

Seeing how much I liked cyberpunk, and I noticed GTA 5 was for sale on steam - I decided to buy it. I've played a lot of GTA on my PS2 and really enjoyed it, so hopefully I'll like this too. I'm a bit late to the party, but I'm looking forward to it, and all of the mods I am seeing on nexus. At 100 gb, it is going to take about 13 hours to completely download.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A grinder, aftershave, bus tickets, German beer


----------

